# Potential Breakout Alerts!



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

Well, it's been suggested a few times under various headings, but I thought I'd start this to see where it goes. 

All those people who have been watching a stock and can see that it might be *about * to breakout now have a place to put it. Of course, this *can not * just be an opportunity to ramp your stock, and I suggest there *must* be some logic and analysis behind your pick. A chart would almost seem essential. 

Obviously, punters who place a stock on this thread, only to find their stock gets smashed and never actually breaks out is going to come under scrutiny. So, be prepared to be analysed yourself! 

I don't actually have a stock to kick it off, but will do some searching and get back to you.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I will observe this thread for a few days to a week and if it simply becomes a vehicle for people to ramp up stocks they hold it will be removed and the experiment never repeated.

As kennas said, a detailed analysis, complete with a chart, must be presented or  your post will be removed. Posts of one or two sentences just wont cut it. 

I give this thread a week tops... but I would like to be proven wrong. Lets see.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I will observe this thread for a few days to a week and if it simply becomes a vehicle for people to ramp up stocks they hold it will be removed and the experiment never repeated.
> 
> As kennas said, a detailed analysis, complete with a chart, must be presented or  your post will be removed. Posts of one or two sentences just wont cut it.
> 
> I give this thread a week tops... but I would like to be proven wrong. Lets see.



I'll try and keep track of it Joe and grill punters on their analysis if required to keep it real. If used properly this has great potential. As I said, some people's credibility will be on the line if they just throw up a code.

Not saying I'm any expert on this either, just want to keep the forum honest.


----------



## Kipp (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Yeah.  POTENTIAL is in many ways more useful than CONFIRMED.  When you see a chart of a stock that has already rocketed 35% all you think is "if only..." 
Nice thread K


----------



## Buster (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey Kennas,

Great idea. I noticed a few posters got lashed for doing this in the 'outstanding alert' thread, so probably apt to start another..

I'm not a analyst by any strech of the imagination, so please go a little easy..  

I'm assuming here that we can call a 'short' breakout, so I'll tip IAG at the minute as shareholders have just been offered up to approx 1000 shares at $5.50 after a fairly big insto take up somewhere between $5.10 - 5.50.  As the SP is sitting around the $6.10 - 6.20 mark I'm expecting many to sell shares (at least a thousand of them) at these prices and pick them back up at the placement price.  This seemed to take place in the T3 placement so I'm simply assuming something similar will occur.

Then again I've been wrong more times than right, and, despite reading a few of the more basic books, the logic of the market just stuns me sometimes..  

Would appreciate others opinions..

Cheers,

Buster


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Further to my previous remarks... if your post suddenly disappears from this thread please do not repost it, as it was removed for a reason (i.e. it didn't cut the mustard!)


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I suppose for a start, a decent definition of a breakout is required. One from Stockcharts:

*Breakout: Price of a security emerging from a previous trading pattern. The new price "breaks out" above the high (or below the low) trading pattern lines that enclose all other prices for that security in the preceding period. Breakouts are used by technical analysts to predict substantial upside or downside movement. * 

Picking when something is about to breakout is obviously pretty difficult as a stock can sit around a breakout point for some time and then, on a announcement, explode, and it's all over. So, maybe we need to be picking points at which a stock would be declared a breakout also. A usual sign that something is about to break up is increased volume at a time when a stock is trading very close to the edge of a trading range. Something to watch, and should be indicated. This would give a 'potential' breakout candidate more credibility.

I tend to watch trading ranges and patterns to look for when something might be classified as a breakout, and have posted those comments frequently. Will start doing that here too. 

Would be good to hear what other people look for in a *potential * breakout.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Buster said:
			
		

> Hey Kennas,
> 
> Great idea. I noticed a few posters got lashed for doing this in the 'outstanding alert' thread, so probably apt to start another..
> 
> ...



So, are you saying the sp will go back to the $5.10-$5.50 mark?


----------



## Porper (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Well, it's been suggested a few times under various headings, but I thought I'd start this to see where it goes.
> 
> All those people who have been watching a stock and can see that it might be *about * to breakout now have a place to put it. Of course, this *can not * just be an opportunity to ramp your stock, and I suggest there *must* be some logic and analysis behind your pick. A chart would almost seem essential.
> 
> ...




Ok, I'll kick us off.

This could be in the breakout thread really, but as it hasn't surpassed all time highs it should qualify as a potential breakout.

I've watched TCI for a while now as it has very low volume but can be traded with CFD'S, so it must be a top 300 company.

I don't hold because the wave count suggests another leg down before rising strongly.

The perfect type of stock if we could set a guaranteed stop loss, otherwise too risky for me.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> So, are you saying the sp will go back to the $5.10-$5.50 mark?



Funny, even if you are, there is a potential breakout there if you ignore the SPP thingy. 

The blue circles indicate where I see the potential breakout. Could have been one just below the $6.00 mark as well, where there was a resistance point and there was massive volume. I don't think this could have been forecast though.

So, perhaps potential breakout through $6.25.....Looks like it's had a pretty hard run, so maybe your $5.50 is more likely.....interesting.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll kick us off.
> 
> This could be in the breakout thread really, but as it hasn't surpassed all time highs it should qualify as a potential breakout.
> 
> ...



Yes, has broken out perhaps, maybe at $1.40, but can also make another break through $1.50 perhaps. Had a few very good days. Can it be sustained?


----------



## Porper (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, has broken out perhaps, maybe at $1.40, but can also make another break through $1.50 perhaps. Had a few very good days. Can it be sustained?




I would say it broke out today as it broke the recent high, which goes back to March, although you are correct, it hasn't closed above 1.50 yet.

The wave count is good and if all goes to plan this could easily get to new all time highs of 1.75 fairly quickly as there doesn't seem to be many shares around to buy.

I will be watching and if we get the slight retrace then a move up on good volume I will be in.


----------



## Buster (19 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> So, are you saying the sp will go back to the $5.10-$5.50 mark?



Ahhh.. Yes..  It seems I forgot to mention the important part..  I'm thinking it will dip to the 5.80 - 5.60 mark as they sell out to take advantage of the placement offer..

Never said I was smart..  

Seems that I have not a clue what a breakout is either, after reviewing Porpers post and the replies.. Sorry, will watch some more before jumping in..  

Cheers,

Buster


----------



## Joe Blow (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just removed a post that didn't quite meet the required standards.

I'm not quite sure people are understanding the level of analysis posting in this thread requires. One or two sentences about about how a stock is looking good and should perform well in the near term just won't cut it. Please include a chart and back up your point of view with some detailed technical analysis.

If you can't, then please avoid posting in this thread as your post will more than likely be removed.


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Buster said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. Yes..  It seems I forgot to mention the important part..  I'm thinking it will dip to the 5.80 - 5.60 mark as they sell out to take advantage of the placement offer..
> 
> Never said I was smart..
> 
> ...



Buster, I posted this first chart on Telstra on 14 December at a point where I thought it was a 'potential' breakout. Others may claim it's a breakout, but we all have different opinions.   The second chart is from this morning to see where it's gone. 

I also posted a chart on 9 Dec identifying this about to occur that you might be interested in. If you look at those charts and compare to today you see where the ‘potential’ is derived from and should give you an idea of some of the things to look for.

The overall pattern is a large rounded bottom, (possibly forming a cup) starting from about Jul 05. This pattern would sometimes indicate that the stock is going to gently climb up the other side of the cup. Bullish.

There seems to be a definite bottom to have been found.

The stock was going down since Jul 05 as can be seen by the lower highs all the way down indicated by the sloping red line. Once the stock broke out of this downward trend and started making higher lows, then this is a sign it is going to or has broke up, or broken out.

MACD was gently climbing up, and was just about to cross the signal line on 9-14 Dec. Bullish. 

The reason why I didn't think this had officially broken out on 14 Dec is that there is significant resistance at $4.00 which has been a sticking point for the past few months. Until it overcame this point, it would not be a breakout to me. SOme T/As claim that a breakout needs to hold for 3 days for it to be a 'breakout'. 

On the day I posted this it had only JUST held over $4.00. Hardly a OUTSTANDING Breakout. Once it held above this level, then I would have called it a breakout.

Hope this helps a bit.

Note: 

TA is only ever probabilities. This pattern could break down at any time at which point you need to re evaluate the position. **** happens. 

I'm definitely no expert on this. Just been picking things up over the past few years. I have no formal education in technical analysis. Happy to be corrected by any more experienced people.

PS, this will definitely fail now that I have posted this up. LOL


----------



## SevenFX (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just removed a post that didn't quite meet the required standards.
> 
> I'm not quite sure people are understanding the level of analysis posting in this thread requires. One or two sentences about about how a stock is looking good and should perform well in the near term just won't cut it. Please include a chart and back up your point of view with some detailed technical analysis.
> 
> If you can't, then please avoid posting in this thread as your post will more than likely be removed.




Hi Joe,

Rather than removing them ertirely, leaving no trace for other Newcomers to learn from, may I suggest removing the content, and replace it with something like 

"Post Content Removed, Not Substaniated By Indications on Chart or Detailed Technical Analysis"

Maybe this could be a rubber stamp somewhere for mods to cut n paste....and newcomers could get the mininum requirement quicker.

This could also apply to the "Outstanding Breakouts" thread to keep that tidy 2.

The only downside is not as many will take the time to insert a chart, but the one(s) that do will be *Quality Posts*, and hopefully others will follow.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## roxy (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry, i'll have another go at this. I honestly wasn't trying to ramp esg. I'll be the first to admit i don't have the same high ta knowledge as someone like kennas but i'm not a ramper. Esg are in a steady uptrend, have been consolidating for the past few days and to me looks like it could break out of a symmetrical triangle. I've attached a chart for those interested (well tried too but it was too large). Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## SevenFX (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				roxy said:
			
		

> Sorry, i'll have another go at this. I honestly wasn't trying to ramp esg. I'll be the first to admit i don't have the same high ta knowledge as someone like kennas but i'm not a ramper.
> 
> I've attached a chart for those interested (well tried too but it was too large). Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thankyou





Hi & Welcome to ASF Roxy,

I agree it's knowledge and experience that gives you confidence to post charts examples of a potential breakout, and that comes with time reading and asking questions on ASF.

Depending on what application your charting with will depend on how to reduce the chart size. 

You could PM me, or enter the chat part of asf (top right) and I could try to help... let me know if you need some help.... so we keep this thread on track.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## roxy (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ok i've tried to attach a chart of esg so hope it works ok. Looks to be forming an ascending triangle, any thoughts would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> Rather than removing them ertirely, leaving no trace for other Newcomers to learn from, may I suggest removing the content, and replace it with something like
> 
> ...




Hi SevenFX

I will leave posts in the thread as long as there is a real attempt at some kind of analysis. Otherwise I think it is best to remove them. 

I have suspected from the outset that this thread would end up become a haven for ramping and I'm still not convinced that it wont. So to get things going on the right foot, I think its important to encourage a certain level of content to set some kind of standard. 

I am happy for this thread to stay if it proves useful but what I think its important for everyone to understand is that in order for their post to be useful to others they have to try and explain *why* they think the stock is going to break out. So to achieve that there is going to have to be a certain amount of technical analysis involved. Perhaps those who aren't familiar with t/a should watch from the sidelines until they feel comfortable enough to attempt their own analysis?


----------



## juddy (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think this can be an extremely valuable thread if used properly. It might be a little difficult programming wise, but could a template be made for this thread that simply lists the following subtitles; Share code, TA explanation, Chart? The poster can then fill in details under these headings. This template should discourage any detour from the standardised format.


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				roxy said:
			
		

> Ok i've tried to attach a chart of esg so hope it works ok. Looks to be forming an ascending triangle, any thoughts would be very much appreciated. Thanks



I'd call this a pole with a pennant hanging off it, in an upward trend. Bullish.

(not really ascending, looks equilateral actually. Ascending would have the lows getting higher while the highs more horizontal) 

I have a target on a breakout from this formation of $0.33 ish. (about the length of the pole)

Now, for this to be a potential breakout (up or down) it needs to start moving out of this trading range (up or down). I have found this very difficult, because stocks can have a good or bad day, look like they're breaking only to pull back in again. If this starts to break wither side of the blue line (support and resistance) then there's every chance it could go in that direction. 

To be then classified as a 'breakout' the sp needs to break through the top or bottom of the first couple of bars in the pennant. That would be about $0.30 (break up) and $0.26 ish (break down).

So, since this is a pennant in an upward trend then there is more likelihood of the break going up. However, on the formation alone, it hasn't started to move either way. If it breaks through the green line I'd say it's gaining more potential. 

On a fundamental point of view Roxy, why is this going up anyway, and why should it break up now. Is there a contract to be gained? New exploration results coming out?


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks K.

If I may ask, is the size of the pennant and/or pole signifiant to the breakout size, and notice the volume has fallen accordingly.

SevenFX


----------



## wahoo (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KZL 

nice little penant formed (plus they've just got copper production at Thalanga up and running. Ann last night)


----------



## Wilson! (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMA

Up 15c

I place this here as a big announcement has just come out - their drilling indicates their HM channels increases now from 7km to 50kms

The region turns over $900m a year in production here. 
Not a TA b/o, but hopefully of value to anyone


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				wahoo said:
			
		

> KZL
> nice little penant formed (plus they've just got copper production at Thalanga up and running. Ann last night)



It's a nice pennant, or triangle, in a long term upward trend, but the MACD is pointing down, making me less confident in the next move. 

I agree this *may * be a *potential * breakout, but which way?  

Since it's zinc, and many people seem bullish on zinc still, then perhaps it's up? Price action either way will, of course, show us. Once it starts moving outside the support and resistance lines indicated then we'll have a better idea. A break above or below the red lines would be an *official * breakout either way IMO.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> IMA
> 
> Up 15c
> 
> ...




Maybe. Breaking through $2.00 will definately be a break up from this 2 month trading range. Short MACD line has turned and is about to cross. Could come back too.....


----------



## Wilson! (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I agree kennas, from a TA point it could, but news out should make it go the other way one would think
But it always depends on the market of course


----------



## Wilson! (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MMB

Open 27c
High 54c

Now 49.5


----------



## Morgan (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The starting of this thread is probably a good place for me to pose a tactic I have been considering lately.
Having had some horrible experiences buying at the "top", does anyone consider the use of a conditional trading "buy gain trigger" (available from some online brokers) in order to catch potentail breakouts? Could also be good for those of us that don't have time to be looking at watchlists all day.
A buy gain trigger could be set at just above the current price action, allowing you to get in should the stock breakout while you are not looking.
This could also be used to 'follow down' a favourite stock that is having a retrace. eg in the case of BMN at present, a buy gain trigger could be set that made sure you did not miss any rebound. If the price continues to fall, either cancel the trigger, or progressively lower the trigger price.


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

UNX just broke through todays 1.23c resistance and could well gap up tomorrow. Bring on the blue sky

Ps check out my posts in the UNX thread for some more info on this one


----------



## greggy (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Well, it's been suggested a few times under various headings, but I thought I'd start this to see where it goes.
> 
> All those people who have been watching a stock and can see that it might be *about * to breakout now have a place to put it. Of course, this *can not * just be an opportunity to ramp your stock, and I suggest there *must* be some logic and analysis behind your pick. A chart would almost seem essential.
> 
> ...



Kennas,

You're taking a tough but fair approach to this thread. Its good to see.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Maybe. Breaking through $2.00 will definately be a break up from this 2 month trading range. Short MACD line has turned and is about to cross. Could come back too.....




Wilson, I reckon you're on to one here. It didn't get through $2.00 today, but on the volume and the MACD I'd say there's a high probability of this breaking through and we can tranfer it to the OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alert thread. One thing I think that adds to this breaking UP as opposed to down is the tails on the candles bouncing off $1.75 during the consolidation phase. Plenty of buying support everytime it dips.....

It's still risky, but hey, life is a gamble.   

Fhew!, going out on a limb here, it's bound to crash now! Or, it might take a few more days to break, but I reckon it looks positive. 

As always, DYOR, we all get it wrong. 

Will be interesting to see how it goes. Might depend on overall market tonight. 

Last trading day before Christmas tomorrow might be a factor too. Perhaps punters will be taking profits to spend on beer.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				wahoo said:
			
		

> KZL
> nice little penant formed (plus they've just got copper production at Thalanga up and running. Ann last night)



It's still in the trading range tonight after going off a couple of %. 

Is this at the mercy of POZ? This may be an overriding factor in the sp perhaps. Hasn't zn stalled the past 6 ish weeks? Perhaps that explains this?

Anyway, just thought I'd update the chart today to see where the 'potential' is going. No where yet.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Wilson, I reckon you're on to one here. It didn't get through $2.00 today, but on the volume and the MACD I'd say there's a high probability of this breaking through and we can tranfer it to the OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alert thread. One thing I think that adds to this breaking UP as opposed to down is the tails on the candles bouncing off $1.75 during the consolidation phase. Plenty of buying support everytime it dips.....
> 
> It's still risky, but hey, life is a gamble.
> 
> ...



With commods off 2% ish and the general market off, there's some doubt in my mind this breaking through today, unless it delivers outstanding news, which I don't think is on the cards.


----------



## Kipp (24 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Mr. Kennas,
Kinda feel bad about asking ANOTHER question fo you- as this thread is starting to feel like a prep class.  But I'm sure any chartist could field it.  Would this patten in MGX highlighted be classified as a cup and handle?

And part 2.  The reason for slapping MGX in here.  Is it looks like a potential breakout.  Up 3c on strong volume on Friday.


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ESG potential breakout update id by roxy.

Still ranging sideways but the MACD looks to have turned down. Odds on it perhaps falling down from the range. But still one to watch.


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KZL update on potential breakout by wahoo.

Looks like it fell down out of the range. Possible breakdown.....


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMA update on potential breakout id by wilson.

Still ranging, but MACD turned up. Perhaps momentum with the upside. Still one to watch.


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Kipp said:
			
		

> Would this patten in MGX highlighted be classified as a cup and handle?
> 
> And part 2.  The reason for slapping MGX in here.  Is it looks like a potential breakout.  Up 3c on strong volume on Friday.



I know what you're saying about the C&H kipp and it's vaguely there. Just. Ideally you want a nice steady fall and rise with a rounded bottom. Not V shaped. The handle would be better consolidating more sideways as opposed to too steeply down.

I think what you saw was actually the breakout, and it has definately continued up. Well picked. Not much more 'potential' for a breakout though. Hope you were on it??


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas any chance you could do your stuff for NTU-up 16% today and has been on the up of late.Just looking for reassurance as the money is for some expensive flights!


----------



## roxy (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks for the updated chart on ESG Kennas, your help is very much appreciated. 

Tend to agree with you, although there is strong buying depth. Time will tell!

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Kennas any chance you could do your stuff for NTU-up 16% today and has been on the up of late.Just looking for reassurance as the money is for some expensive flights!



 

Is this chart correct?

Wish you had have alerted us last trading day Alan. But, I suppose who was to know. The last day was definately a breakout and you could see the 'potential' before hand, but today: whooooosh! Was there an ann? I can't see one. Will be very interesting to see how it opens. On what's been going by lately and all the Christmas cheer, you'd have to think up again.....maybe?? You can fly first class now I think!


----------



## Royce (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VCR up 12.5% to 103.5 cents...next target $1.50

Royce


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Royce said:
			
		

> VCR up 12.5% to 103.5 cents...next target $1.50
> 
> Royce



Royce, this was a potential breakout and a breakout a few weeks and days ago. Today was the second breakout of the past few weeks.

This thread is for identifying things that have 'potential', for FA and TA reasons why they might be about to break previous resistance/trend lines, and we need to keep it there.

So, can you please alert us to these 'breakouts' in the 'outstanding breakout alert' thread in the future. Cheers!

Hope you were on this in November! Great work.


----------



## Royce (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> . Today was the second breakout of the past few weeks.
> 
> Yes broke out again today, I took a punt and bought some at 98 cents. hopefully for a quick trade.
> 
> Royce


----------



## Sean K (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Royce said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alankew (27 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas thanks for the reply and chart.The only reasons i can think of are that they announced exploration had started a little while ago and that an aerial EM survey was being done-so basically they took a joyride in a helicopter and thought they would announce it.The other obvious reason is the recent increase in U price.Market seems to ignore great announcements/news sometimes until it is ready(ZFX and PEM had good announcements and had little immediate impact)Pem seems to have flown today as well,unfortunately a few days to late for me.Flights arent for me its for 2 lots of parents so i need the price off the chart


----------



## Kipp (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Plus, it's almost new year and everyone is trying to pump the market, so it looks good for the end of year. Good luck.



Kennas, what are you basing this on?  I don't see why traders are interested in boosting the ASX another 50-100 pts just to "pump" the market.


----------



## nizar (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Kipp said:
			
		

> Kennas, what are you basing this on?  I don't see why traders are interested in boosting the ASX another 50-100 pts just to "pump" the market.




Because historically end of the year and beginning of the new year is a good time for equities and so every1 wants to benefit and they buy stock.



> "The last days at the end of the year and the first few days of a new year have tended to be positive for equities," said Michael Sheldon, chief market strategist at Spencer Clarke. "You would probably have to be a psychologist to know why, but these days usually are positive for equities. And investors know this."




http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={1F265F3C-D94D-4607-9D4C-BB00A4253303}


----------



## nizar (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Royce said:
			
		

> Today was the second breakout of the past few weeks.
> 
> Yes broke out again today, I took a punt and bought some at 98 cents. *hopefully for a quick trade.*
> 
> Royce




Hopefully.
Or else it would have to become a "long-term" investment


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Roxy's ESG call looks to be breaking up....not much more and it's breaking up and continuing the run!


----------



## roxy (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sure is Kennas, not bad volume as well   
Do you have a price target from the breakout? I think 32cents would be reasonable to expect.


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				roxy said:
			
		

> Sure is Kennas, not bad volume as well
> Do you have a price target from the breakout? I think 32cents would be reasonable to expect.



If the formation is a pole with a pennant then in theory, the length of the pole is the price target from the breakout. So, yeah, $0.32/3 ish, maybe. Not a great deal. Hard to say if it's a true 'breakout' really. It is medium term trending up, and has only paused for 2 weeks. So, 'short term breakout' perhaps in a medium term uptrend. Looking good.


----------



## jtb (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas, in your busy schedule could you please impart some thoughts on the CVN chart? 
_Ann's coming re: increased flow rates and reserve increases Dec/Jan_

Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## mpv (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

esg just broke through 30.5. Will it hit 32/33?


----------



## nautilus (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Progen Industries (PGL) has consolidated below the $6 mark. It has steadily gained good grounds and the buy order is accumulating in large parcels, indicating funds/institutions buying at quiet time.

The new year should see this share pick up some good speed.


----------



## Porper (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				nautilus said:
			
		

> Progen Industries (PGL) has consolidated below the $6 mark. It has steadily gained good grounds and the buy order is accumulating in large parcels, indicating funds/institutions buying at quiet time.
> 
> The new year should see this share pick up some good speed.




I don't think some people have got the idea of this thread.

How is PGL a potential breakout ???????????????????????????????????

Also where has it consolidated below $6.00

I am tending to agree with Joe's scepticism about this .

It is too much for some people to stop themselves from ramping with such a named thread.


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hope this is is more discriptive and Right Porper

Or I can change it if your want pm me or post again.

Christmas Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## nautilus (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I don't think some people have got the idea of this thread.
> 
> How is PGL a potential breakout ???????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...




I shouldn't call it a "breakout". Still learning by the way.

It's more of an uptrend as the price hit a bottom of $5.50 earlier.

Don't mean to ramp the stock. I normally buy low when a stock has completed its retrace.

Apology if I have offended anyone....


----------



## Porper (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hope this is is more discriptive and Right Porper
> 
> Or I can change it if your want pm me or post again.
> 
> ...




SevenFX, I wasn't having a go at anybody in particular, and it is the moderators that you need to take notice of, not me. I was merely voicing my opinion.

I just chose the PGL post because to me the potential breakout was on the 12th December and not now, also a week of consolidation is to me not long enough, maybe other people think otherwise though.

Interesting gaps both up and down causing the Island though.Which gap will get filled ?


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				nautilus said:
			
		

> I shouldn't call it a "breakout". Still learning by the way.
> 
> It's more of an uptrend as the price hit a bottom of $5.50 earlier.
> 
> ...




Hi Nautilus & Welcome to ASF.

I think porper was wanting to help identify potential breakouts with a chart (hence where I tried to also place a chart) but all good as I'm sure Porper is NOT at all offended...

Christmas Cheers Guys.
SevenFX


----------



## Royce (28 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Hopefully.
> Or else it would have to become a "long-term" investment




Got out today at 1.17 for an extremely short trade..Happy with a return of 20% in 1 day.

Royce


----------



## Wilson! (29 December 2006)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

URA

Does this qualify?

Low of 1.36
High of 1.51


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> URA
> 
> Does this qualify?
> 
> ...



No, doesn't qualify for this thread Wilson. Should have been in the outstanding breakout thread a couple of days ago. Need to try and id things, *BEFORE * they jump and provide some reasoning for it. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				jtb said:
			
		

> Kennas, in your busy schedule could you please impart some thoughts on the CVN chart?
> _Ann's coming re: increased flow rates and reserve increases Dec/Jan_
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated



jtb, this doesn't look to be close to a 'potential' breakout really. There is resistance at $0.09, but the real break will be through $0.10 ish. I'll post something on the CVN thread soon. Cheers.


----------



## johnno261 (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> jtb, this doesn't look to be close to a 'potential' breakout really. There is resistance at $0.09, but the real break will be through $0.10 ish. I'll post something on the CVN thread soon. Cheers.




DYL
MGX
Both have huge upside. MGX aquired AZR at a bargain price and the resource upgrade on Koolan will surprise the market in the near future.
DYL has big backing of PDN and on top of that they have the same people that took PDN thru to the BFS stage and will do the same with DYL over the next 6-12mths. Dr. Leon Pretorios is a switched on man whom will take this company into production in no time.


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> DYL
> MGX
> Both have huge upside. MGX aquired AZR at a bargain price and the resource upgrade on Koolan will surprise the market in the near future.
> DYL has big backing of PDN and on top of that they have the same people that took PDN thru to the BFS stage and will do the same with DYL over the next 6-12mths. Dr. Leon Pretorios is a switched on man whom will take this company into production in no time.



MGX isn't a 'potential' breakout, but DYL maybe in a few days. MACD just started to turn up, vol up a little, although sellers took over on the last trading day. Would have liked to see a hammer candle indicating lots of support and probably follow on. Breaking $0.44 will be a 'breakout' IMO, so not far off. One to consider.


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> If the formation is a pole with a pennant then in theory, the length of the pole is the price target from the breakout. So, yeah, $0.32/3 ish, maybe. Not a great deal. Hard to say if it's a true 'breakout' really. It is medium term trending up, and has only paused for 2 weeks. So, 'short term breakout' perhaps in a medium term uptrend. Looking good.



Roxy's potential breakout might be our first success story. Definately broke up from the short term resistance just under $0.30 and raced to our probable target of $0.33 ish. The last day pushed higher again, and looks to be breaking a further longer term trend line. It's been a very consistant performer the past four months more than trippling in value.


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Because it's thinly traded it's a potential breakout?   

Best I start looking over all stocks that trade only a few K shares a day because they might breakout........ 

This was a short term breakout a few days ago and has continued it's great run over the past 3 months. And breaking through $1.00 will be important, but technically a 'breakout' occurs when a stock breaks through a previous trend line, or significant resistance. I suppose an all time high is previous resistance, but if that was the only classification for a 'breakout' then ANY stock getting close to an all time high is a potential breakout. Half the ASX is a potential breakout at the moment......

'Don't get caught out' sounds like a bit of a ramp to me Johnno. Good luck with it anyway. There's every chance it'll push on to $1.00 but I think the reasons for that should stay in the MGX thread for now. 

If anyone else thinks this a 'potential breakout' from here please let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Johnno's identified DYL as a potential breakout and today it's moved closer to breakthrough at $0.44. MACD turned up, could be about to crack it, especially with all the other excitement around the place......


----------



## chops_a_must (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PLA?


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Johnno's identified DYL as a potential breakout and today it's moved closer to breakthrough at $0.44. MACD turned up, could be about to crack it, especially with all the other excitement around the place......



DYL at $0.465ish. Good work Johnno.


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> PLA?



Not really any potential to breakout, it's already running to all time highs.


----------



## zed327 (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGS. One of your great charts would confirm this kennas if you could.


----------



## zed327 (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry kennas didn't see your chart in the ags post


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> AGS. One of your great charts would confirm this kennas if you could.



Yeah, I put it in the AGS thread as I thought it had already broken the short term resistance around $1.95. Seems to have stopped there for the minute. So, might just still be 'potential'.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Three successful picks so far, *BEFORE * they had broken out or through short term resistance:

ESG, DYL, AGS. 

Many others have not conformed with the intent of the thread - to identify stocks BEFORE they had broken out and have been identified as such. 

Others still watching that have been identified and conform include:

IMA - still hovering in a trading range/pattern, yet to break up or down. Chart below.
KZL - initially broke down out of the trend, but has recovered. Now back in the sideways range. Chart below. 

Watch for the MACDs to be turning up and sp heading towards the green circle.


----------



## vert (3 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IDL 0.30 has been resistance for a while and over a mill shares just got whiped. now 0.315


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> IDL 0.30 has been resistance for a while and over a mill shares just got whiped. now 0.315



Looks a chance Vert. Good one. MACD generally down though, although just turning maybe.


----------



## philmac (4 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Has anyone an opinion on MRX as a potential breakout? Strong today despite copper taking a hammering overnight. Also involved with DYL on uranium exploration. Would appreciate an opinion. Chart looks good to me although I'm a bit new to charting. Cheers


----------



## roxy (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ESG looks to be forming another pennant. Any thoughts? Kennas?


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				roxy said:
			
		

> ESG looks to be forming another pennant. Any thoughts? Kennas?



Yeah, it is. Seems to have been going from pennant to break to pennant for the past 5 months.......


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				philmac said:
			
		

> Has anyone an opinion on MRX as a potential breakout? Strong today despite copper taking a hammering overnight. Also involved with DYL on uranium exploration. Would appreciate an opinion. Chart looks good to me although I'm a bit new to charting. Cheers



It might have broke out yesterday, depends on a judgement of where you think the real 'resistance' or top to the sp is. To me it's mostly at $0.105, but others would say $0.11 and $0.115. It's a bit choppy at the top there. So, it might still be a 'potential' short term breakout at the moment from this sideways movement started in Nov.


----------



## marc1 (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas does BLT fit the bill up 60% today


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				marc1 said:
			
		

> Kennas does BLT fit the bill up 60% today



Make that 80%, and I'd say it a little bit of a breakout. Needs to be on that thread. Wish you had have id this one yesterday!    Can you do that next time please.


----------



## marc1 (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Make that 80%, and I'd say it a little bit of a breakout. Needs to be on that thread. Wish you had have id this one yesterday!    Can you do that next time please.



Sorry about the wrong thread kennas, YOU MEAN 280% dont you!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ladies and gentlemen, please remember that this thread is for potential breakouts, breakouts like BLT should go in the 'Outstanding Breakout Alerts!' thread.

Also, I notice a lot of people just nominating stocks and expecting Kennas to do all the hard work (i.e. analysis). This isn't what was intended with this thread and I am keeping a keen eye on it to ensure people posting in this thread follow the rules. Please re-read the first few posts of this thread, particularly this part:



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> As kennas said, a detailed analysis, complete with a chart, must be presented or your post will be removed. Posts of one or two sentences just wont cut it.




If you are going to post in this thread, I want to see some analysis and a chart to back your view. If this thread is used for ramping it will be closed. So lets play by the rules and present some solid reasoning/analysis when posting in this thread.

Thank you!


----------



## Happy (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts 

Obviously some are still in Christmas Spirit or affected by, and how about banning posters as well as removing their un-subordinated post.

Obviously there are potential breakouts all the time and thread like this would be great common ideas ground for further analysis.


----------



## Happy (5 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As with any potential stocks, we assume and determine where we are wrong, with our assumption and there are many ways to skin the cat.

Original post, made by another member, was removed before I had a chance to produce picture, mandatory to not get clobbered.

CIG is not stock I follow


----------



## moses (6 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TRO.

I'm assuming thats a sharp little pennant formation, with a new pole about to appear. Yes, TRO has a nice habit of jumping up and consolidating nicely (as all stocks should) but to my unbrained eye the next rise not only looks imminent but potentially sharper than usual, and hence qualifies as a potential breakout (a tough call on this thread).

Either way, it looks better than a poke in the stick with a blunt eye.   

Unfortunately I don't hold.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

While most of have been identifying breakouts (read UPS) here we can also be looking for things about to break DOWN. 

BHP is looking decidedly shakey at the moment, and if it doesn't bounce off $24.00 (technical buys could possible come in here) then there's potential here for a short sell. 

(holding BHP   )

(condiering selling up and shorting it   )


----------



## johnno261 (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADY is what could be  in assumed potential breakout mode. Please post chart thanks Kenna, having trouble doing so myself!!


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> ADY is in breakout mode. Please post chart thanks Kenna



You can do it Johnno if you have time.

Go to:

www.bigcharts.marketwatch.com

In the enter symbol section at the top you need to type in au: and then the stock code. So for ADY it's au:ady  then you can have a play around with all the indicators etc for it to look how you want. Then save the file as a giff and open with paint and you can draw lines etc on the chart, save again as a giff and upload on the site using the 'manage attachments' function below the 'reply to thread' section.

ADY broke out 3 days ago. 

kennas


----------



## johnno261 (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

So you would agree then with me that ADY is set for a big run. Glad we agree on that. I agree that a few days ago does look like it def. broke out however to confirm this it really needed to close above 12cents in which it has!!


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> So you would agree then with me that ADY is set for a big run. Glad we agree on that.



I'm not sure Johnno. It might be all over, or it could continue. The pattern of the past few months has been breakout, massive 1-2 day gains then stabilisation and pullback - generally IMO. This may or may not keep going depending on the mood of the market and what else comes along to grab traders attention. Well done if you were holding it a few days ago. Perhaps it will have another good day on Monday. One for the experienced day traders to manage now perhaps. I'm not sure if newbie traders like myself would get involved with something like this after the horse had bolted. 

As far as long term prospects go, the recent contracts are very encouraging and it could be a good investment. I haven't read into the details though and can't comment on what they mean to it's earnings. 

All the best.


----------



## johnno261 (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Johnno. It might be all over, or it could continue. The pattern of the past few months has been breakout, massive 1-2 day gains then stabilisation and pullback - generally IMO. This may or may not keep going depending on the mood of the market and what else comes along to grab traders attention. Well done if you were holding it a few days ago. Perhaps it will have another good day on Monday. One for the experienced day traders to manage now perhaps. I'm not sure if newbie traders like myself would get involved with something like this after the horse had bolted.
> 
> As far as long term prospects go, the recent contracts are very encouraging and it could be a good investment. I haven't read into the details though and can't comment on what they mean to it's earnings.
> 
> All the best.




Kenna maybe worth your while to do some research on ADY. The Iron Ore Contracts just signed with Wahuna Iron and Steel will add huge value to ADY's   bottom line based on 3.6mtpa with first shipment early Feb. 9 mines due to ramp up production as of mid year with upgrade in tonnage to 5mtpa as stated by the MD in Fridays Fin Review. 
ADY has only just begun its run confirming a breakout based on closing above resistance level @ 12 cents. To say the horse has bolted is very narrow thinking given the fact of future income commencing in 3 weeks from its 3.6mtpa contracts.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> Kenna maybe worth your while to do some research on ADY. The Iron Ore Contracts just signed with Wahuna Iron and Steel will add huge value to ADY's   bottom line based on 3.6mtpa with first shipment early Feb. 9 mines due to ramp up production as of mid year with upgrade in tonnage to 5mtpa as stated by the MD in Fridays Fin Review.
> ADY has only just begun its run confirming a breakout based on closing above resistance level @ 12 cents. To say the horse has bolted is very narrow thinking given the fact of future income commencing in 3 weeks from its 3.6mtpa contracts.



Johnno, this is a 'potential' breakout alert thread and ADY has clearly broken out. Joe Blow will close this thread down if members keep on posting stocks on this thread that do not meet the criteria of a 'potential' breakout and should be in the breakout thread (when they break out) or in the company thread. 

I will delete any future post of yours in this thread if it is not a 'potential' breakout. Narrow thinking implies lack of intelligence. Careful.


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Chart attached ... comments welcome


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> Chart attached ... comments welcome



Yep, looks good dutchy3. A bit like the TLS chart actually. A bit of a rounded bottom too. Looks very promising. Perhaps the only thing that will stop this breaking up is general market downturn IMO. Cheers.

My own chart just for extra illumination......


----------



## Bobby (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas that blue line is manifest


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas, sorry but I suck at charts, if and when you get the time can you please post a chart for YML,

Buyers jumping on board YML this morning on a red day
Looks like an ann is coming
Up 15% so far on large volume for this stock, 



Has currently been in an 18c - 23c trading range with a few slight jumps above 23c,


If we get a strong close with good buying depth support above 23c we will be into our last trading range 23c - 27c before Blue skies

I apologise, I really must learn how to save charts and draw lines on them to load up,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> You can do it Johnno if you have time.
> 
> Go to:
> 
> ...




Just saw this, thanks Kennas,

I'm gonna go and learn how to do it, so I can post up a chart for YML


----------



## stockmaster (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

errr, is that the right website yt?


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				stockmaster said:
			
		

> errr, is that the right website yt?



Try www.bigcharts.com


----------



## stockmaster (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Try www.bigcharts.com




thx


----------



## noobs (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AVX has broken it's all time high 0f .36c on decent volume and appears to be heading for blue sky. Bio techs and health stocks appear to be leading the pack at present. AVX Avexa is a Melbourne based developer of anti-infectives drugs. Its lead compound apricitabine for HIV is nearing significant milestones that could result in a substantial re-rating by the market. Management and directors are good quality also. One to keep an eye on.


----------



## spooly74 (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KZL seems to have slipped again . . could be a potential breakdown
chart attached


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> AVX has broken it's all time high 0f .36c on decent volume and appears to be heading for blue sky. Bio techs and health stocks appear to be leading the pack at present. AVX Avexa is a Melbourne based developer of anti-infectives drugs. Its lead compound apricitabine for HIV is nearing significant milestones that could result in a substantial re-rating by the market. Management and directors are good quality also. One to keep an eye on.




Yes it looks like a winner today.


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> AVX has broken it's all time high 0f .36c on decent volume and appears to be heading for blue sky. Bio techs and health stocks appear to be leading the pack at present. AVX Avexa is a Melbourne based developer of anti-infectives drugs. Its lead compound apricitabine for HIV is nearing significant milestones that could result in a substantial re-rating by the market. Management and directors are good quality also. One to keep an eye on.



Yep, but should be in the 'breakout' thread noobs. Can you put it there please. Thanks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kennas, sorry but I suck at charts, if and when you get the time can you please post a chart for YML,
> 
> Buyers jumping on board YML this morning on a red day
> Looks like an ann is coming
> ...




Guys have tried to upload chart but can't and its not a good one anyway as its from CommSec and I couldn't draw lines on etc etc if only I could figure out how to save Pro Trader charts,

Anyway since my post early YML has moved out of 18c -23c range and into 23c -27c range, I don't think its done enough to break this range yet but remember once it does it'll be 27c on to blue skies

Volumes are about 3x normal


----------



## vert (9 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ok yt i am the same as you, need to learn how to put up charts and it would be easier to be able to use charts from pro trader 2 as all my indicators are set ready to use and lines are are easily added when required. after a few attempts trying to get the file size right this is the best i could come up with. take a screen shot of chart (ctrl&alt+prtscn) then open microsoft office picture manager in microsoft office tools, paste (ctrl+v) now select export, change file format to jpeg and file size to small (800x600) and now upload.


----------



## lesm (9 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

vert,

I have attached a copy of program called capture that you can use to capture the ProTrader screens.

You can find a more recent version using Google.

Cheers.


----------



## vert (9 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

thanks lesm i have that but dont now how to use, will have find some time and learn about it, is there any tips to know about or is straight forward read and do?


----------



## lesm (9 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> thanks lesm i have that but dont now how to use, will have find some time and learn about it, is there any tips to know about or is straight forward read and do?




Capture is quite straightforward, but if you need some initial assistance feel free to drop me a PM rather than distract thread from its purpose.

By default it saves screen captures as '.bmp' files. I normally convert to '.jpg' using Visio, but you can use any suitable program to do this. Cuts down the file size.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				spooly74 said:
			
		

> KZL seems to have slipped again . . could be a potential breakdown
> chart attached



Yep, looks to have broken.

My target would be $5.50 support, which is also about a 50% retractment from the high, and start of the run.

Just a probability, of course.


----------



## gavank (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

are there any thoughts on the following stock
oro
nal
avx
blt
goa
aws

possible all breakouts

One to avoid - BPO  traders ramping early??


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				gavank said:
			
		

> are there any thoughts on the following stock
> oro
> nal
> avx
> ...




Gavank,

Please read the first few posts in this thread.


----------



## gavank (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have read the first few messages and will make sure I will adhere to the requirements.

thanks


----------



## gavank (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

For those interested in trading intraday.... I've made 14 excellent trades the last 2 weeks - have been paper trading a new technique the past 6 months whilst I have worked as an accademic at a local tertiary institution  .......Using current live market depth .... in the first 60 min of the market and monitoring trades during the day to be out after the first 3 hours of market.

Using this data oro and avx are positive which I have been in and out of today...now whats for tomorrow.... cant find any information supporting the moves but it still is breaking out.


----------



## speves (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Maybe. Breaking through $2.00 will definately be a break up from this 2 month trading range. Short MACD line has turned and is about to cross. Could come back too.....




IMA is closing on the $2.00......could this be the break up you where refering to back in Dec??


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				gavank said:
			
		

> for those interested in trading intraday.... ive made 14 excellent trades the last 2 weeks - have been paper trading a new technique the past 6 months whilst I have worked as an accademic at a local tertiary institution  .......Using current live market depth .... in the first 60 min of the market and monitoring trades during the day to be out after the first 3 hours of matket.
> 
> Using this data oro and avx are positive which I have been in and out of today...now whats for tomorrow.... cant find any information supporting the moves but it still is breaking out



Gavan,

There's an "OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alert" thread as well, which these stocks are probably more suited for.

The aim of this thread is to pick the stocks that are looking to breakout of a trading range, not after the fact. 

Having said that, on the 3 year weekly chart or ORO, it looks like it is forming a massive rounded bottom and set to climb the other side. Of course, this would interest longer term investors, not day traders, perhaps. If it breaks $0.04 on the weekly basis soon, it's looking good, IMO, but not necessarily a 'breakout'.


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				speves said:
			
		

> IMA is closing on the $2.00......could this be the break up you where refering to back in Dec??



It is still ranging between $1.75 ish and $2.00, closed at $1.95, so getting closer to a break up. RSI has just poked up too so maybe....One to watch - still.


----------



## Peakey (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SOM

Some pretty high volume going through over the past couple of days. Stock has been in a downward trend for the past 12 months. 

Things could become interesting if it goes above .031 or it may just head back south.

One to keep an eye on anyway.

Below is the chart for the last week and also the yearly.


----------



## spooly74 (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SMM

I think this one could go either way at the moment .... breakup or down.
I do realise its a nice fence I`m sitting on but I think something will give here either way.
Overdue to release 6 JORCS . . sooner would be better or it might be back to 2.75 for support imo.
comments?
cheers
chart attached


----------



## ironchef (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EVZ looks good for me, they had a good announcment today, their investors seem to mostly be long term holders. There's very few sellers ever. 

I think they're just lacking a touch of market exposure, but thats surely bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				ironchef said:
			
		

> EVZ looks good for me, they had a good announcment today, their investors seem to mostly be long term holders. There's very few sellers ever.
> 
> I think they're just lacking a touch of market exposure, but thats surely bound to happen sooner or later.



Chef, Can you please have a look back through this thread and see what 'potential breakout' means. This stock is generally going up, and doesn't really fit the criteria. Thanks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*NWE* broke out above 15c resistance today on amazing voume that happened in the last 30 mins of trading


Closed at 15.5c which is its highest close in over 12months

Strong buy depth at 15c but sellers stacked up 15.5c-16c

Could become an Outstanding Breakout Alert very quickly, just needs a bit more confirmation

16c and above will be 12month price highs as well


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *NWE* broke out above 15c resistance today on amazing voume that happened in the last 30 mins of trading
> 
> 
> Closed at 15.5c which is its highest close in over 12months
> ...



And I think the charts on the NWE thread will confirm that $0.15 is long term resistance. Held at $0.155 this afternoon on a strong close. Certainly potential for this to *clearly * break up. 

Having said that, NWE has had a few spikes over the past year or so, and rarely have they followed through. 

While volitile, it is up 50% in the past 4 months, and has really struggled at $0.14/15......

(holding)


----------



## Dutchy3 (11 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Kennas

Here's ORO is another view ... equalvolume chart ...

Absolutely a great example of a stock to watch ... love the volume and price action on the heavy blue weeks as this one passes to stronger hands ...


----------



## moses (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLG. Expecting an ann soon re their pilot manufacturing plant. Its early days yet, but BLG's new process for manufacturing blue LED's at low cost has enormous potential for lighting and energy saving, eventually making it a ripe target for a takeover and a potentially explosive rise in SP.

Yesterday's action *may* be the first sign of an initial breakout in anticipation of the ann re. the pilot plant, or possible an offer. Well worth watching either way. fwiw I'm holding, only wish I could afford more.


----------



## Wilson! (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

moses, re wish you could buy more - on the day of the ann, you'll have your core stock, then you can buy say a 20k parcel on ann then sell the whole lot if it reaches your exit point, without the money changing hands

Or, just sell the trade parcel and reinvest the profits into expanding your core holding

I often do this and works nicely as long as the sp rises

Apologies if this seems obvious but maybe some who read this wont have done it before...


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> moses, re wish you could buy more - on the day of the ann, you'll have your core stock, then you can buy say a 20k parcel on ann then sell the whole lot if it reaches your exit point, without the money changing hands
> 
> Or, just sell the trade parcel and reinvest the profits into expanding your core holding
> 
> ...




i for one do not really understand what you are saying at all, how do you buy some more stock without money changing hands?


----------



## Wilson! (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

toc, with commsuc, I do the following. 

I often keep my core holding stocks and only buy or sell if there is a significant reason. 

Then, if a great trading opportunity comes along I do as such:

I may say buy $9500 woth of GDN on an ann. 
Say it goes up 20% across the day - I may sell and make $1,900 profit 

I have not had to outlay the funds with commsuc, as long as I sell it within T+1 (ie the next day before 4pm) I have the profits deposited into my account (it offsets)

Sure, if it goes backwards, I already kn ow what stoploss I am willing to risk, and if it hits it, I am out. 
I would then either leave that amount in my account to cover it, or sell a few shares before the end of the next day to cover it.

It is a good way to take advantage of opportunities as they arise, when you have all your capital tied up. I did this with GDN a few months ago, and made $4700 in a few hours alone

With strict plan and stops, it can work.
Anyone do similar?

Not for everyone, but, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

wilson

so is this a service they offer to all their customers? or do you have a higher spec accnt, also they must charge you some amount of interest dont they? what happens if you were not to sell by the deadline?


thanks


----------



## Wilson! (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

no charge, it just offsets, anyone can do it
you need the funds in the account, otherwise you get a $45 fee or such, and a rap on the knuckles

but you get about 4 days to put the money in


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> you need the funds in the account




yeh but they all can all be tied up right, so does that mean if you have say even 250K in your account but all in shares you can do a day trade like this with their 250k? thats pretty amazing,

i simply can not place any orders with etrade if i dont have cash in my accnt


----------



## moses (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

It works with commsec, not with e-trade. I used to do it all the time.

Unfortunately I got myself in trouble with commsec that way; I had a couple of  orders in for a week or so at a ridiculously low price, and forgot about them when I went away for a couple of weeks. A minor crash occurred and the orders went through, I didn't know, I didn't pay for them, they couldn't contact me and next thing I knew they decided they didn't want to be my broker and disowned me and my shares. I didn't lose any money but it was VERY annoying, and I only had myself to blame.

I've been on e-trade since. It is very frustrating that I can't buy anything without selling something else first, but it does force me to be more disciplined.

Anyway...I'm not sure that this discusion belongs on this thread. Feel free to move it if you have the power to do so...


----------



## dj_420 (12 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i posted this on UMC thread but thought it might also qualify here.

here we see short term descending triangle with support at 27.5 and 28 cents. last candles look to be either a harami cross or dragonfly doji, NOT exact replicas of patterns but look very similar.

followed by solid white candle as confirmation. any thoughts?


----------



## mhtrieu (13 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Moses.

You posted a tip for BLG shares nearly a week ago, its amazing how you were spot on. Luck??  

Another 15c and i break even from my very bad October buy


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				dj_420 said:
			
		

> i posted this on UMC thread but thought it might also qualify here.
> 
> here we see short term descending triangle with support at 27.5 and 28 cents. last candles look to be either a harami cross or dragonfly doji, NOT exact replicas of patterns but look very similar.
> 
> followed by solid white candle as confirmation. any thoughts?



Looks good DJ. A break through $0.32 would be confirmation IMO. But perhaps by that stage it will be a 'break up'. 

(as always - a probability)


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure if PNO qualifies, as my TA is crap, but testing all time highs
6 month high looks to be 3.2c which it was only .2 away from 

dyor...


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Wilson! said:
			
		

> Not sure if PNO qualifies, as my TA is crap, but testing all time highs
> 6 month high looks to be 3.2c which it was only .2 away from
> 
> dyor...



I'd call this a breakout Wislon, you can post it on that thread I reckon. Although, I think the actual break was 4 days ago....


----------



## Wilson! (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

cheers kennas, will do


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

vsg is continuing on from it's 12 month Volume high on Friday 
up 30% since Fri morning


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

going crazy now  

1.6


----------



## Joe Blow (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A reminder that this thread is only for 'potential' breakouts, and posts *must* be accompanied by some analysis. 

Please posts breakouts in the 'Outstanding Breakout Alerts' thread.


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

sorry mate.  I'm not a T/A and didn't want to get shot down in the Breakout thread if it wasn't a "true" breakout.

for all others who are interested in VSG please view this thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=527&highlight=vsg

Perhaps this increase in price and volume is due to the imminent Funhaler release into The States and Europe.


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm in two minds about SRK at the moment. 

Has it broken out of the sideways/downward trend at the blue circle, or is breaking up through $1.80 and on to all time highs the breakout? Perhaps they are both breakouts. In that case, this looks set to go on to all time highs. Maybe.


(not holding)


----------



## noirua (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

YML have collapsed nearly 40% recently after having been driven upwards by speculation. MAY breakout again shortly as the speculators return in this increasingly iron ore stock. Iron ore prices were set 9% higher for 2007 and iron ore is King of the metals and metals related sector.


----------



## toc_bat (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

noirua,

im not jibing or anything, but you have said this purely on speculation haven't you?

personally i feel that YMLs iron ore is a long way off to adding major value to the SP, i would say they need to start talking of a mining plan, study, etc regarding their iron ore. If anything they are due to release a fesibility study of mining at their Carr boyd project, if the study is postive about mining then this one will most likely increase in value.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> YML have collapsed nearly 40% recently after having been driven upwards by speculation. MAY breakout again shortly as the speculators return in this increasingly iron ore stock. Iron ore prices were set 9% higher for 2007 and iron ore is King of the metals and metals related sector.




Some more analysis (t/a) required noirua. Please review the first few posts in this thread.


----------



## noirua (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> YML have collapsed nearly 40% recently after having been driven upwards by speculation. MAY breakout again shortly as the speculators return in this increasingly iron ore stock. Iron ore prices were set 9% higher for 2007 and iron ore is King of the metals and metals related sector.




The following chart will no doubt update shortly ( I don't post charts for copyright reasons ) as YML fell to 20 cents today and at higher levels I was bearish on this stock. Having read articles over the weekend on iron ore prices etc., I realise this once relinquished tenement ( Marillana ) - relinquished due to mining depth and iron ore prices - now presents an opportunity that sellers in recent days have overlooked. WPG in a similar investment at Hawks Nest and Peculiar Knob are taking on an iron ore tenement that sat for many a long year doing nothing. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...me=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO#chart

The following links give an interesting prospective, firstly on Marillana:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=110278&postcount=267

and secondly on the other tenements and mines of YML:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=109803postcount=202

This stock, YML, has shown the potential to breakout and the reasons for buying remain very much the same. Speculators come and go and many just dump at some stage in a stocks sudden breakout as it suddenly reverses, as has happened in the last week. 
If you look at the chart the price has returned to a resistance level at 20 cents and may breakout again.
Everything is in the eye of the beholder and nothing proof positive. We must wait and see. - Good Luck

This article is amongst quite a few that show increasing interest by foreigners in the Iron Ore and Coal Industry of Australia:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&contentID=18090


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

YML's off 50% in 4 trading days, MACD negative divergence and sp hitting support at $0.20. While it has already broken down from it's highs, there is now potential for this to break this support and break down further IMO. It's just got to bounce off this support, or it could possibly go back to ranging between 15 and 20 cents again. I like the fundamental potential of this stock and I did hold it for a while until it started to crash. IMO is been driven by short term traders at the moment. Once they get off, it might have a more sustainable run.


----------



## speves (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMA.  Been following this stock for the past 4 months and it has generally been trading between the $1.85 -$ 1.95 range.  It broke the $2.00 today very briefly on higher than normal averages before finishing at the $2 mark........could this be an indication of the expected breakout?


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				speves said:
			
		

> IMA.  Been following this stock for the past 4 months and it has generally been trading between the $1.85 -$ 1.95 range.  It broke the $2.00 today very briefly on higher than normal averages before finishing at the $2 mark........could this be an indication of the expected breakout?



Holding above $2.00 over the next 2 days would definately be a breakout, but it's got to get through. It's had about 9 attempts.... 

At the moment, definately a 'potential' breakout. I think that once it does get through it will run for a few %. I've seen this happen before, many times. Once a stock gets through considerable resistance, it runs. Just my perception though!   Will be very interesting to see where it goes. I'm definately looking at this as a short term trading opp. If it doesn't work, where's it going to go? Back to $1.75 which seems to be a floor, so perhaps it's a relatively low risk one. Need general market to hold up ok of course.

On another note, my concern on this would be that the overall market has had a great run the past 3 months and this has stopped...must be a reason for it??


----------



## speves (15 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

An additional observation for what it's worth, each time IMA has broken the $2 in the past it has been following a "significant" announcement.  Today's it tested the $2 on no apparent news that I can find. 

Not sure what that means (if anything).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*BCN*

Beacon Minerals, see thread for Fundamentals,

Just broke all time high of 25c on large volume for this stock

Stock is a newish IPO about 2-3months old, opened around 25c and steadily drifted lower

With 25c cleared and about 250k buy depth at 25c+ this has the potential to breakout as its in bluesky


----------



## Peakey (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SDG, currently trading at recent high of 3.72. Anything above 3.72 would potentially signal the next bullish run.


----------



## Fodder (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *BCN*
> 
> Beacon Minerals, see thread for Fundamentals,
> 
> ...




Has to be the call of the year so far...what was it, about 20 minutes before breakout   

Well done YT.


----------



## barney (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

JMS up 9% atm Volume up for today.  It may keep going?   Lots of sellers to get through but worth watching


Update ..........Up 12.5 %  more buyers in


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				barney said:
			
		

> JMS up 9% atm Volume up for today.  It may keep going?   Lots of sellers to get through but worth watching





lol this is just too funny/twilight zoney

Nobody had commented on JMS's action today, then at exactly 1.52pm Dj and I commented on it in JMS thread, while also at exactly 1.52pm Barney commented on it here  eeerrrrrriiiiieeeee   

On a serious note, I think DJ has posted a really good breakout from a descending triangle


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If JMS clear 42c on volume its in blue sky territory as well,


----------



## barney (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol this is just too funny/twilight zoney
> 
> Nobody had commented on JMS's action today, then at exactly 1.52pm Dj and I commented on it in JMS thread, while also at exactly 1.52pm Barney commented on it here  eeerrrrrriiiiieeeee
> 
> On a serious note, I think DJ has posted a really good breakout from a descending triangle





That is pretty funny. ( Not the first time I've had an ESP experience either) 

At least we're all thinking the same language   .......  Next couple of months looks interesting for JMS  thats for sure.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

43c new all time high, still not a confirmed outstanding breakout out, but is now in blue sky so has potential


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> 43c new all time high, still not a confirmed outstanding breakout out, but is now in blue sky so has potential



My target's $0.55 ish based on the length of the pole on 1 Dec.....(about 15-20 cent rise - therefore from break at 40 = 55 ish) We'll see, it's a big jump!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

K what sort of pattern is that?

Flag and pennant? ?


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> K what sort of pattern is that?
> 
> Flag and pennant? ?



It's a pennant for me. A 'flag' is more rectangular in appearance. There are some flagy parts to it...


----------



## scsl (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Peakey said:
			
		

> SDG, currently trading at recent high of 3.72. Anything above 3.72 would potentially signal the next bullish run.



Has now broken out. The last 15 minutes of the day saw it go from $3.78 to $3.87. For a short while, the sp was going up at the rate of a cent every few seconds! At one point there were only 3 price levels on the sell side. Now for the bullish run...


----------



## Joe Blow (16 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A reminder that this thread is NOT for requests. It is not permissable to expect others to do the analysis for you. Posts asking for analysis on particular stocks from others will be removed without notice.

The first few posts in this thread make it very clear what is expected from posters in this thread. As I stated there, if this thread turns into a bunch of ramping posts, it will be closed permanently.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Still following IMA and it has just pushed through $2.00 but on very low volume. Without the volume this won't necessarily run from breakout....


----------



## pods (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRA are still the goods. They've nearly doubled in price in the last 3 months, but i believe havn't "broken out" yet. They got to the 6.2c mark last week, which was good. I believe anywhere past that point and you could claim a break out.

Keep an eye out for Q2 financial statements from the company.


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> My target's $0.55 ish based on the length of the pole on 1 Dec.....(about 15-20 cent rise - therefore from break at 40 = 55 ish) We'll see, it's a big jump!





Kenna this sounds like a ramp


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

just kidding 
im here to say som up 20% on high volume


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> Kenna this sounds like a ramp



LOL. You should study some TA. This is basic stuff.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> just kidding
> im here to say som up 20% on high volume



Hi Snakey, but that doesn't make it a potential breakout. Joe's going to get snakey with you snakey and he'll close the thread! Stick to ramping your stocks in the appropriate thread please. Cheers.


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> LOL. You should study some TA. This is basic stuff.




just playing with ya kennas


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Snakey, but that doesn't make it a potential breakout. Joe's going to get snakey with you snakey and he'll close the thread! Stick to ramping your stocks in the appropriate thread please. Cheers.




funny stuff Kennas....I thought this was the ramp thread


----------



## Joe Blow (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> I thought this was the ramp thread




So do a lot of people it seems. I'm just about ready to close it.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ref IMA



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Still following IMA and it has just pushed through $2.00 but on very low volume. Without the volume this won't necessarily run from breakout....




For those following this 'potential' - it may be too late to get it as a potential now. Trading at $2.12, but volume still not great. Well, we picked it.   

Might have to transfer this to the breakout thread. Another winner perhaps!

Must add...the days not over. I hate calling these things mid day....who knows what the afternnon might bring. Could end up with egg everywhere.

Must also add on relection, that the volume still isn't doing it for me at this stage, so I might have to go back to the fence....


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

just a chart for the charties
this is a text book breakout of a down trend on high volume  IMO
Yes I am a holder...no this is not a ramp...just an awareness program..right YT


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> just a chart for the charties
> this is a text book breakout of a down trend on high volume  IMO
> Yes I am a holder...no this is not a ramp...just an awareness program..right YT



Snakey, if it's a breakout, it goes in the breakout thread. It's not really THAT hard is it. To put things in the right thread


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Snakey, if it's a breakout, it goes in the breakout thread. It's not really THAT hard is it. To put things in the right thread




but you just said it was not even a potential  
maybe joe can move it if he likes


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> but you just said it was not even a potential
> maybe joe can move it if he likes



You're the one claiming it's a breakout:



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> just a chart for the charties
> this is a text book breakout of a down trend on high volume  IMO
> Yes I am a holder...no this is not a ramp...just an awareness program..right YT




Snakey, I'm wasting too much of my time managing this thread because people are putting in breakouts, or just ramps.

Unfortunately, from now on, I'm not going to explain why something should not be here, it's just going to be deleted. If you have something deleted, then you will know it should not be here. You can then decide which thread you should have put it in.

I'm not picking on you Snakey. You have some great things to add, but you've just got to put them in the right place!!!


----------



## zed327 (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Joe and Kennas please keep this thread open for those of us that value early indentification of potential breakouts. Just delete the ramps. Kennas your doing a great job and i think your charts and comments are right on the mark.


----------



## Gurgler (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hear hear! 

I hope self-regulation prevails over enforced controls - like having the thread removed.

This is a valuable learning resource, particularly for novices like myself. Let's not ruin it with ramping and unsubstantiated opinion.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Joe, Kennas, you guys are doing an amazing job and I think lots of people benefit from this thread,

It would be a shame for it to be removed, I say just simply delete those posts which are unfit of being up,


Also Snakey what are you on about?


			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> no this is not a ramp...just an awareness program..right YT





On a serious note, I think *CAZ* is doing a breakout from 70c resistance, I'm not sure if its outstanding yet as the buy support is thin, volume was high and it closed 77.5c, well above 70c resistance, looks set to open this morning at 80c, Will need more volume and support to confirm breakout though IMO


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMA is out of the potential and into breakout. 

Still low volume, but it seems to be thinly traded..



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Ref IMA
> 
> For those following this 'potential' - it may be too late to get it as a potential now. Trading at $2.12, but volume still not great. Well, we picked it.
> 
> ...


----------



## zed327 (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BMN is very close to breaking out.


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas -- if this is not applicable to your thread please delete it.

KZL -- and Precision Pattern  Trading:

Although most unorthodox for the vast majority of patter traders, this is a set-up i use constantly:

KZL was in a A/Triangle:

Tri Target  + 70cents from 6.70 = 7.40.

Stop = Tri Angle - 70 cents.

Buy -- anywhere within the Tri -- before the breakout.


If I miss buying during the Tri formation I often alter the buy rule and as long as the SP remains above the rising STOP  -- take out a Position.


I have the STOP today @ 6.12 

disclosure : took a long position yesterday.



Cheers


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EQI :

Is a potential to break above the down trend line:

Count Back rules : MUST CLOSE ABOVE 1.565

Count Back STOP --- presuming SP makes a higher high than 1.58, then from that HIGH 1.51

disclosure : waiting 
Cheers


----------



## vert (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hi coyotte, have just been back through the C/B thread the other night to refresh my memory as i am new to trading and still trying to learn and hold all info in my head. 

i thought the C/B stop was:

Count Back STOPS are done the same way :
From the recent high bar count back untill U find a bar with lower low than the low of the high bar = CB2 -- from CB2 find the next bar with a lower low = CB3.

so would 1.51- CB2 and 1.495 -CB3 as todays low is 1.55 which is lower than yesterdays low 1.555


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

From yesterdays HIGH 1.58
to FRI Jan 12 LOW 1.495
is the current STOP.

I was presuming a HIGHER HIGH would be put in place to allow the >1.565 CLOSE to take place.

sorry my mistake 

Cheers


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The C/B is as follows :

17/01  :  HIGH
16/01   :  cb 1  Low
15/ 01  : N/A -- LOW IS HIGHER THAN 16/01
12/01   : CB 2 -- this the LOW or the present STOP until SP hits a higher  high than 1.565


cheers


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CDR -- A Triangle within a Triangle .
The bottom horizontal line is the mid-way of the Nov 16 Candle 
Wow if it blows and Target theory holds .

Disclosure : hold long position 

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just like to review one that we'd been watching for some time that we believed was actually a potential breakout. This is where the value of this thread lies in actually seeing things that have been trending for some time and look like they might be going to break and then do to good effect. 

This had been ranging for a while and when the MACD started to flatten and turn it looked like momentum was shifting to the upside, but it wasn't reflected in the sp. Each time it hit $1.75 there was always good buying support, identified by the tails on the candles. There was of course resistance at $2.00, but once that was broken the previous uptrend should have continued. All it took was an ok ann, and it went off! Nice 25% ish gain, if you'd got in.

Of course, this doesn't always happen..........  

Hope someone was on it!


----------



## alankew (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LMG-volume substantially higher over last 6 days,especially today,looks to have broken out with volume.Kennas any chance of a nice chart


----------



## alankew (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas wheres that bloody chart!Volume now up to 17Million-normal day is under 1Million.Price now up 23%


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think it's time you learnt how to do them Alan.

www.bigcharts.com

You'll work it out.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Kennas wheres that bloody chart!Volume now up to 17Million-normal day is under 1Million.Price now up 23%




Alan, this is the 'potential' breakouts thread. There is another 'Outstanding Breakouts' thread for stocks that have already broken out. Please be very careful to post in the correct thread. It isn't too hard.


----------



## alankew (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Fair comment,will post in breakouts thread,any chance of some comments


----------



## vert (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MTN looks if might be on the verge of a breakout, needs to close above 2.22,
volume looks ok and macd crossing up again


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another Uranium play MRU, operating in Tanzania/Mozambquie and Zimbawe
appears to be ready to breakout out from 74c All time high resistance,

Its popped its head up to 75c on low volume, will need a few more days and alot more volume, but if its confirmed 74c will then become support to move onward and upward


----------



## vert (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

do all the long tails in the circle suggest that the buyers keep coming back in and this should go up?


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> do all the long tails in the circle suggest that the buyers keep coming back in and this should go up?



On it's own, not necessarily, but it's usually a good sign...


----------



## Kauri (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> do all the long tails in the circle suggest that the buyers keep coming back in and this should go up?




And the importance diminishes as time passes. Usually you would expect a confirming move within days.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> do all the long tails in the circle suggest that the buyers keep coming back in and this should go up?




Vert thanks for the chart,

Previously MRU traded in the following channels
*
List - 32c* Broke out above it intially but had to gather a few days 
*
32c - 40c* Again broke it intially but came back to gather itself
*
40c - 50c* Broket it first time and went into next range
*
50c - 62c* Broke 62c intially, but again needed to gather
*
62c - 74c* Tested 74c early, has come back and gathered and looks set to enter a new range
*
74c - ? ?*


----------



## TheAbyss (19 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HI

I lack the technical skills to evaluate however EIV looks to be coming out to play?


----------



## chops_a_must (22 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Might as well post it again here. MCR


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Might as well post it again here. MCR



I agree chops. Looks good!


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential short term breakout on HLX shortly, if not tomorrow. MACD gives it away. See HLX thread for medium and long term break points on the the 3 year weekly. Just a probability of course!   


(holding some oppies)


----------



## moses (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NTU. The chart speaks for itself.


----------



## rockingham178 (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AAR has bottomed and has announcements coming in this week and early February (can be confirmed). It is expected that the quarterly will be the first and a positive cashflow position is expected for the first time on the back of a positive outcome from Mandilla. The second wil relate to Koongie Park and Mandilla and this is clearly something the company is excited about.

The chart has indicated a turn slightly upward with a hammer candle close yesterday and both the williams and money flow trend back upward. I believe AAR has been oversold and it is now coming off the bottom BB.

With the positive news that is imminent and the current position I believe AAR is about to turn.

I am not a very good chartist but I would like those who really do know to provide their view.

cheers
rock


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Potential short term breakout on HLX shortly, if not tomorrow. MACD gives it away. See HLX thread for medium and long term break points on the the 3 year weekly. Just a probability of course!
> 
> 
> (holding some oppies)




Do you reckon its broken out yet?

I'd say it looks like a breakout from 14c, but wouldn't call it outstanding till it cleared 20c.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Do you reckon its broken out yet?
> 
> I'd say it looks like a breakout from 14c, but wouldn't call it outstanding till it cleared 20c.



14 could have been. On the longer term chart looks like 13 and 15 are important levels to overcome. Over 15 definately - around the green circle is a break out on this chart. 20 will be outstanding.


----------



## rockingham178 (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				rockingham178 said:
			
		

> AAR has bottomed and has announcements coming in this week and early February (can be confirmed). It is expected that the quarterly will be the first and a positive cashflow position is expected for the first time on the back of a positive outcome from Mandilla. The second wil relate to Koongie Park and Mandilla and this is clearly something the company is excited about.
> 
> The chart has indicated a turn slightly upward with a hammer candle close yesterday and both the williams and money flow trend back upward. I believe AAR has been oversold and it is now coming off the bottom BB.
> 
> ...




....seems something is going on. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## chris1983 (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Keep an eye on Erongo Energy.  ERN.  They have broken their previous 52 week high and are looking extremely strong on the buyer depth.


----------



## sydneysider (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on Erongo Energy.  ERN.  They have broken their previous 52 week high and are looking extremely strong on the buyer depth.




The oppies at 42-45 cents are great leverage on a major breakout.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				TheAbyss said:
			
		

> HI
> 
> I lack the technical skills to evaluate however EIV looks to be coming out to play?




Hi Abyss .... thanks for the post, chart is looking promising.   

2 unusually HUGE spikes recently ... perhaps off market trades?  (As they didn't really move the sp, any idea?)
Is there a thread already started for EIV?  I couldn't find one.  Had a quick look at their recent anns and nothing inspiring.  Any particular reason u are watching them? Do u have any interesting info on EIV?

Anyway hope you don't mind all the questions!  Here's some charts.  The one on at the bottom is a monthly to show the overall DOWN trend ....  but has a recent double bottom and is now doing a long sideways channel ... all good signs. 

What is interesting is the channel that it appears to be just crossing? (well touching to be exact) across the overall downtrend ... and volume has risen remarkably. (but no significant price move, also remarkable) shown more closely on the first chart which is a daily chart.

A break above the 20/21c channel with vol would be very positive.  Expect some resistance at 25c
Definately worth a watch! What would concern me tho is how thinly traded this is .... hard to exit if you need to.


----------



## rockingham178 (23 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				rockingham178 said:
			
		

> ....seems something is going on. Anyone care to comment?




OK I will, I think I had this right this morning and the chart now says it all IMO. All indicators trending strongly upward, I am sure the TA's out there would confirm this is a genuine potential breakout alert now.  

It isn't an outstanding alert yet IMO though as some resistance was shown today before it closed on the high.

Please tell me if I have the ASF rules wrong with this, but this is the way I see it.

cheers
rock


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Hi Abyss .... thanks for the post, chart is looking promising.
> 
> 2 unusually HUGE spikes recently ... perhaps off market trades?  (As they didn't really move the sp, any idea?)



This looks very unusual. Those spikes might be directors cashing in options....

Potential breakout, but just how long before it might break out? Looks like it could just go on and on. The volume hasn't really moved it.


----------



## reece55 (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sweet Synergy
Both volume spikes in EIV are due to crossed trades - I would be ignoring them in my opinion, could just be a transfer, etc.

Cheers


----------



## reece55 (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Actually, check the director interest notices - a huge sell down by one director Shane Doherty...... This could be bad or good or both........


----------



## Sweet Synergy (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks guys for the info ... Yeah I agree re vol spikes.  As I mentioned, highly unusual that price didn't move with them.  But I do think the double bottom and current sp position on downward trendline perhaps make this worth a watch incase some big vol comes in ... maybe a nice day trade?

Did notice the directors sell off too ... I saw this as very uninspiring!!    
Would love to know your thoughts reece as to how this can be a positive. (not doubting, just curious   )

Thanks again


----------



## rockingham178 (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts: AAR*

AAR is definately now on breakout alert. 

The previous chart I posted shows it all as does adding the momentum to the chart....buy build side this morning is strong indeed.

DYOR...I have!


----------



## TheAbyss (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

May be just a storm in a tea cup. It was suggested to me that i keep an eye on the players involved in a NZ oil play, EIV, PPP and AWE. They are on a watch list and i saw the activity and thought i would put it up for discussion.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts: AAR*



			
				rockingham178 said:
			
		

> AAR is definately now on breakout alert.
> 
> The previous chart I posted shows it all as does adding the momentum to the chart....buy build side this morning is strong indeed.
> 
> DYOR...I have!



I'm not sure. See AAR thread.


----------



## Peakey (24 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TTS has been chipping away at the 4.00 mark for a while now, see chart. Just hit 4.02.

Have placed it here in the potential breakout thread, as it's only intraday and further confirmation is required (looks promising though). It's certainly one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 January 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - JRV*

A nice little pennant has formed with volume confirming possible breakout.  Closed with market depth looking promising.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If this passes through current resistance at .70 with some good vol then this may be a nice trend reversal.  the last few days vol has been up but not outstanding.  (chart shown is weekly)


----------



## Kipp (7 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> If this passes through current resistance at .70 with some good vol then this may be a nice trend reversal.  the last few days vol has been up but not outstanding.  (chart shown is weekly)



Lol... you haven't even mentioned with company the chart is from (correct me if I'm wrong...)


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Kipp!  Sorry! a very late post - that's what happens when you should be in bed.  
it's SFR ......... I just checked market depth and it looks promising this morning.

cheers!


----------



## Snakey (8 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

potential breakout with high volume... jrv


----------



## steven1234 (8 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's my first attempt at posting in this thread...

I think CQT is about to breakout any day now.  Looks like its close to the wedge of the triangle.    

After all the activity in the last few weeks it was very quiet today.


----------



## vert (9 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BPO looking to break 0.04 on good volume.

well it was but has pulled back a little whilst getting chart ready will watch till close.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (9 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - MSC*

Liking the look of this sideways channel. 
Market depth is slowly firming and a couple of recent up days with larger volume is suggesting a break up.  
If there's a lot of volume to confirm and it trades at .023 I'll be looking to buy .............  Nice targets of  .026 then .033


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I dont do T/A but MPO is looking interesting. On 5th had a 12% rise and stoped for a breath and now could be having another run on increased Vol.
You tech guys check it out!

cheers


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

is anyone watching this one or what???  
Vol gone through the roof... over 20 million ATM. last 3 days have averaged just 6.7 million so something is going on.... again!


----------



## TradeStats (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AKK is on the move this morning, up 17%, heading towards it all time high. Potentially a good announcement due.

_These are personal opinions only, I am not a financial advisor. Individuals should undertake their own investigations before investing in a stock._


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				The Mint Man said:
			
		

> is anyone watching this one or what???
> Vol gone through the roof... over 20 million ATM. last 3 days have averaged just 6.7 million so something is going on.... again!




I'd call that a breakout alert rather than a potential one.  

Oh! & Rockingham


			
				AAR is definately now on breakout alert. 

The previous chart I posted shows it all as does adding the momentum to the chart....buy build side this morning is strong indeed.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> AAR has been ramped (elsewhere) for months, I got carried away by the same noise months ago, buying & selling @ *6.7c* , guess what! it's still 6.7c today  :


----------



## CanOz (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				The Mint Man said:
			
		

> is anyone watching this one or what???
> Vol gone through the roof... over 20 million ATM. last 3 days have averaged just 6.7 million so something is going on.... again!




Nice Breakout out of the micro triangle. Wish i spotted it sooner Minty.

Cheers,


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



> I'd call that a breakout alert rather than a potential one.



hmmm, yes your right


----------



## Atomic5 (12 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> potential breakout with high volume... jrv




Been watching it for a few days now. Buy-to-Sell stack is not quite 2-1 though, but price is holding at .015c since last annoucement re: Chinese. 

Volume is a bit down today. This stock has something llike 1 billion shares.


----------



## Atomic5 (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

jrv buy stack is looking better.

im not brilliant at these though. just an uptrend? Snakey?


----------



## constable (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

atv is breaking out of a wave 2 consolidation (graph speaks for itself)
- although volumes are small they are still significant when considering average volumes for this stock.
- (not a stock for day traders)
- needs to break above 15c and stay there to be credible.


----------



## kevro (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VMS has not opened yet but it will be in blue sky territory as soon as it does. Coming out of a 2 day trading halt announcing a Olympic dam style mineralization at Churchill Dam


----------



## chops_a_must (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AED... again. Needs to go through 5.05... but has huge momentum right now.


----------



## CanOz (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CXS - one to watch here.


----------



## coyotte (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FLX :

Same Set-up as 12/09/06 ?

RSI, Vol, Relative Vol all appear similar .

Disclosure : Hold and added at close today

Cheers.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  VRE*

Nice Chart ... this huge double bottom, come saucer shape is looking promising.  Has just gone above a significant high in 2005 and appears to be consolidating ... With overall volume up and vol confirming the daily moves.

Great target! as if it continues to move up .... the next major resistance is 55c.  .........  a target of 53c if u invert the saucer.  I like it when both targets are similar 

If there's strong volume I'll be grabbing a few more if it hits .36


----------



## coyotte (14 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FLX:

A ATR/RSI System I've been trialing:

The green Arrows are the trigger --- the red, the initial Stop for the green to the right. --- thence a rising Target (green line) and a rising stop (red line).

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  VRE*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Nice Chart ... this huge double bottom, come saucer shape is looking promising.  Has just gone above a significant high in 2005 and appears to be consolidating ... With overall volume up and vol confirming the daily moves.
> 
> Great target! as if it continues to move up .... the next major resistance is 55c.  .........  a target of 53c if u invert the saucer.  I like it when both targets are similar
> 
> If there's strong volume I'll be grabbing a few more if it hits .36




Just be careful about a head and shoulders formation for VRE and a return to its base level of 20-24c. Best of luck with it.

Garpal


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks for the warning and pointing that out Garpal    ... I must admit I hadn't really bothered to take the head n shoulders into account as I would sort of consider current move to be a "new move" and at a glance it looked as though it had already reached its target.  So apprieciate a fresh look.

Having done the chart (properly!) yep your right, hasn't reached its bottom target of about 9c.  Still feel that if it breaks it's current resistance it's really doing a new significant move and left that pattern behind  ... be interested in any thoughts though!

RE: VRE fundamentals - they seem fairly solid ...  
Over-subscribed share placement (quoted on ASX Dec '06) so they are cashed up and have the infrastructure in place to supply their forward gold contracts.  Nickle interests as well.

RM Research value View at 42 cents with production at Bronzewing and
exploration at Carnilya Hill remaining on track and on budget. Further share
price upside is likely following Bronzewing commissioning and a resource
statement on Carnilya Hill anticipated in March 2007
(from recent independant research paper ... http://www.viewresources.com.au/ann...f?PHPSESSID=05f7709ecc20c13e0e20beb76daeb4ab)

VRE continued to consolidate today ... so will be interesting to see if it can break the .36 mark and continue it's up-trend ... 


Discloser: position


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning and pointing that out Garpal    ... I must admit I hadn't really bothered to take the head n shoulders into account as I would sort of consider current move to be a "new move" and at a glance it looked as though it had already reached its target.  So apprieciate a fresh look.
> 
> Having done the chart (properly!) yep your right, hasn't reached its bottom target of about 9c.  Still feel that if it breaks it's current resistance it's really doing a new significant move and left that pattern behind  ... be interested in any thoughts though!
> 
> ...




Dear SS,

Thanks v much I'll put it on my watchlist

Garpal


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Youre a real charmer Garpal, Dear SS.....thats sweet  .


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

USA smart money graph is showing classic signs of a coming price rise, confirmed by a sharp trend reversal yesterday. Will it actually breakout above January's peak? Maybe, maybe not; but even if it gets most of the way there it may be worth getting on board. DYOR


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PEL smart money analyser suggests that the recent fall in SP is likely to reverse


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Can you show the volume, indicators can be tricky to interpret. Lets look at whats happening with price and volume, and then we'll look at the indicators .

Garpal


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> PEL smart money analyser suggests that the recent fall in SP is likely to reverse



Moses, This looks a long way from being classified as a potential break out to me.   Can you explain this a little more. Cheers.


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Moses, This looks a long way from being classified as a potential break out to me.   Can you explain this a little more. Cheers.



Hi Kennas,

iiuc, when the black line (smart money indicator) rises ahead of the blue line (supply/demand) then there is a good chance that the SP (yellow line) will follow suit. Admittedly that indicator alone is a bit thin, but what I found equally encouraging was the rising trend of the SMI, which suggests that PEL's present SP was suffering from profit takers and will soon bounce back, and potentially take out the previous highs.

Hope this helps, sorry if it seems a bit tenuous atm. Give it a couple of days and we'll know better.


----------



## Porper (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Moses, This looks a long way from being classified as a potential break out to me.   Can you explain this a little more. Cheers.




This breakout thread is getting manipulated by some rampers.

How on earth is PEL a breakout.It has gone from 0.22 to 0.155 in 2 weeks.

Oh, I get it, a break down ???

As it happens I like PEL, but it is not a breakout at the moment.


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> This breakout thread is getting manipulated by some rampers.
> 
> How on earth is PEL a breakout.It has gone from 0.22 to 0.155 in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



This isn't a breakout thread, its a POTENTIAL breakout thread.

As it happens, I don't own PEL, nor do I like PEL yet, so I'm not ramping. I just ran about 25 stocks I've been watching through the SMA and mentioned it because it stood out.


----------



## constable (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Eka looks as though its ending its downward trend.
The graph clearly shows the 3 way decline has completed and volumes have started to rise again. The depth on the buying side is probably more of interest as that simply has not existed over the last week or so of trading. Didnt see the afternoon's trade yesterday so i dont know when the orders materialised but if they are genuine then it shows the buyers are ready to jump back in as the koyunlu aftermath has run its course and holders look towards the sugar loaf project which testing has begun on.
Am holding at 32c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EKM 

Its been awhile since I watched the stock but it broke out yesterday above 30c resistance on heavy volume for the stock and is in blue sky now with all of 25k shares on the sell side

Will update EKM thread Gold U Play


----------



## chops_a_must (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  VRE*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Just be careful about a head and shoulders formation for VRE and a return to its base level of 20-24c. Best of luck with it.
> 
> Garpal



I'm starting to think much the same way... although maybe not as negative. The price action today is not good though. Absolutely no buying, the gap just being filled by sellers.


----------



## Agentm (16 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

constable, i would say all three JVP's are on the brink of a breakout.. EKA ADI and AUT.. things are getting very close on some major announcements, difficult to see their sp plunging in the near term, i imagine daytraders will start their runs on all three perhaps?  of the 3 ADI has got another reason to breakout as another well is about to drill into the gas zones.. i am not a chart watcher so cant give advice there,, but keep an eye on the 3 and see what happens..


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> iiuc, when the black line (smart money indicator) rises ahead of the blue line (supply/demand) then there is a good chance that the SP (yellow line) will follow suit. Admittedly that indicator alone is a bit thin, but what I found equally encouraging was the rising trend of the SMI, which suggests that PEL's present SP was suffering from profit takers and will soon bounce back, and potentially take out the previous highs.
> 
> Hope this helps, sorry if it seems a bit tenuous atm. Give it a couple of days and we'll know better.



Cheers, this indicator sounds interesting. Will look into it. I'm not sure if it could be used to trade alone as I think you also point out. I would like to see a chart approaching a 'breakout' first and then use these sort of indicators to varify the possibility.


----------



## steven1234 (18 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think SLM can be considered a break out alert.  

It has been going sideways on low volumes for about 2 months now (apart from a low volume rise over the new year).  

The half yearly is due on Friday 23/02/07.  It was trading at $4 most of Friday and then dropped back to the previous days close of $3.95 at the end of the day.  It looks like there is resistance at $4.  Lets see if the half yearly helps this one break out.


----------



## scsl (19 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WTF

Was last at these levels at the end of November '06. Then dropped and consolidated between $4.10 and $4.30. Broke out of this sideways pattern on Feb 9. 

I believe the half year results, which are due to be released on Monday Feb 19, are likely to see the sp close above the previous high (closing price) of $4.59. Why? Because I think that the market still underestimates WTF's growth capabilities. 

(I hold)


----------



## steven1234 (19 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				steven1234 said:
			
		

> I think SLM can be considered a break out alert.
> 
> It has been going sideways on low volumes for about 2 months now (apart from a low volume rise over the new year).
> 
> The half yearly is due on Friday 23/02/07.  It was trading at $4 most of Friday and then dropped back to the previous days close of $3.95 at the end of the day.  It looks like there is resistance at $4.  Lets see if the half yearly helps this one break out.




SLM rose 3.8% today and broke through the resistance at $4.00 to close at $4.10.  The volume was also quite strong.  There are not many sellers either.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				steven1234 said:
			
		

> SLM rose 3.8% today and broke through the resistance at $4.00 to close at $4.10.  The volume was also quite strong.  There are not many sellers either.



Agreed. The SMA chart looks even better than Friday's bullish chart posted on the SLM thread. The SP has long been level because profit takers (blue) have been selling out while smart money (red) has been soaking up. But now, with an ann coming up the volume is up and the sellers have disappeared. And there is only one sell order valued above $20k; not much smart money selling.

great tip, thanks.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just in case you're not reading the Neilson Smart Money Analyser thread, there are 6 rather bullish signals for BLG...

a) smart money buying pressure has been positive for five weeks and increasing. 

b) sellers are disappearing

c) the smart selling pressure is right at highest price (70c, ie, +15%)

d) volume is rising

e) price was up 9% on Monday

f) SP is testing old highs, ie, like its about to break out


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Just in case you're not reading the Neilson Smart Money Analyser thread, there are 6 rather bullish signals for BLG...
> 
> a) smart money buying pressure has been positive for five weeks and increasing.
> 
> ...



Looks like it broke out this afternoon Moses. Hope you had some.


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Looks like it broke out this afternoon Moses. Hope you had some.



 

I bought in heavily last week because I believe in the stock and felt it was time for it to move soon and didn't want to miss out.   

But, due to the above analysis, last night I put in another order to more than double my holdings. Unfortunately I missed out because (a) it gapped up, and (b) then e-trade fell over and I couldn't do a thing. Eventually I gave up in disgust and went to bed (I'm working night shift atm), and woke to find HLX had effectively wiped out my profits on BLG   . 

But I'm still holding, so looking forward to tommorrow. Maybe I'll buy more HLX instead. Tough choice...HLX or BLG? If I was in Comsec I'd buy both.

PS. I notice SLM broke out as well. Now looking closer at EVE...


----------



## Bobby (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Check FDL ,  before todays open.   

Bob.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'd like to withdraw PEL as a potential breakout. 

While the smart money is there alright, it is sitting at 10c, which is not a great sign.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

May I suggest EVE as a potential breakout for today, for similar reasons to the BLG breakout but noting that the signal is not as strong.

There are 5 bullish signals for EVE...

a) smart money buying pressure has been mostly positive for 4 months and increasing atm.

b) the smart buying pressure is at the high end of the bids

c) volume rose sharply yesterday

d) the SP rose 11% yesterday

e) SP is testing old highs, and actually broke out briefly

fwiw, there is also no evidence of smart sellers in the queue.

Good luck.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SKE, for similar reasons.


----------



## CanOz (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CMO is close to breaking out of recent attempts at highs.


----------



## CanOz (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looking more like a breakout now if it can be maintained.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Someone be kind enough to give EVE a slap on the backside please? She's busting to break out but just can't seem to manage it on her own...


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Someone be kind enough to give EVE a slap on the backside please? She's busting to break out but just can't seem to manage it on her own...



Moses, another way of looking at EVE is to see that the general trend is still up, up, and up. While breaking 30 cents will be important, perhaps a better 'breakout' will be when it breaks above the top trend line?? That's a little way off. Whadayareckon?


----------



## moses (22 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Moses, another way of looking at EVE is to see that the general trend is still up, up, and up. While breaking 30 cents will be important, perhaps a better 'breakout' will be when it breaks above the top trend line?? That's a little way off. Whadayareckon?



Good point; thanks, but not so far off eh! Done my friend, done. 

Up 10%, SP now at 0.325, right on your top blue line.

And still all the indicators are positive, better than before. So you would say that the real breakout should be today then?

SMA chart here in the EVE thread 

I bought in yesterday morning *after* submitting the breakout alert.  

As I did for CMO.

What I want to know now is when to sell.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLZ, broke previous high of 4.4c, now at 4.6c on volume of 15m in first 20mins of trade,

Could become an outstanding breakout alert


----------



## giss (26 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

wmt pushing 15.5 cents again - volume building 

could be start of another attempt at run


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AUZ*

Looking good today if it breaks .097 with vol. (daily chart below)
Was very solid yesterday, nice close ... good vol.  I'm not so sure about the weekly MACD tho ... looks a bit bearish.  Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AUZ*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Looking good today if it breaks .097 with vol. (daily chart below)
> Was very solid yesterday, nice close ... good vol.  I'm not so sure about the weekly MACD tho ... looks a bit bearish.  Anyone got any thoughts?




Well its effectively a triple top right? So if it doesn't go this time then in theory next time is a sure thing.

Cheers,

PS - awesome avatar


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AUZ*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Well its effectively a triple top right? So if it doesn't go this time then in theory next time is a sure thing.




Thanx Canaussieuck   ... Yep that all fits .... The fundamentals looking promising on this (Nickel miners) ... so my guess - if doesn't go this time, it will soon. 
Cheers


----------



## nizar (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AUZ*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Well its effectively a triple top right? So if it doesn't go this time then in theory next time is a sure thing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> PS - awesome avatar




AUZ is looking very nice.
I want it to break 10c and see if it can hold there.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AUZ*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> AUZ is looking very nice.
> I want it to break 10c and see if it can hold there.



Thanks Nizar .... I thought the same thing (wasn't sure about the neg MACD and the resistance at .115)  bought it yesterday so watched it on open and sold at .099.  Will be looking at it again at .115 for a break from there with vol.


----------



## imajica (27 February 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TFE - Territory Iron up 6% in morning trade - looking bullish


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts BPO*

Nice confirming volume on this consolidation pattern (good vol today too on its sideways move .... just under the resistance line)
BPO are in the development stages for a non-chemical treatment for termite control.


----------



## chris1983 (8 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential breakout is Arrow energy (AOE).  Looking good atm to break through the previous high of of 1.39 and run into the 1.40 region.


----------



## Bush Trader (8 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi All

GGP has been in the doldrums of late, with a couple of poor drill results.  Plenty of activity however this month with some shallow prospects.  

I am not very experienced at this, however I am a long-term holder in this one and watch it very carefully.  It has in the past moved very well pre-announcement and then continued to climb post the news.  It is also my stock for the tipping comp this month, so those of you who are more cynical might consider this a ramp.

Trading at 28.5c today on no news after a low of 21c on Tuesday, possibly good news to come?


Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Keep an eye on NWE, 17.5c is resistance, if it clears 18c may move up to 20c+ very quickly, expecting a reserve upgrade before the end of the week


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Keep an eye on NWE, 17.5c is resistance, if it clears 18c may move up to 20c+ very quickly, expecting a reserve upgrade before the end of the week




Ann out reserves almost doubled, breakout at 19c, watch for a strong break above 20c!!! Then it'll be outstanding.


----------



## wintermute (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm not really sure whether this counts as a potential breakout or not... but I think BRW is possibly on the verge... 

They have been savagely sold down since they announced that the Eloise copper royalties were stopping until the operators of the mine returned to profitability... they have a heap of exploration planned, and the chart to me seems to look like it has bottomed and interest is returning.

Tony.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				wintermute said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure whether this counts as a potential breakout or not... but I think BRW is possibly on the verge...
> 
> They have been savagely sold down since they announced that the Eloise copper royalties were stopping until the operators of the mine returned to profitability... they have a heap of exploration planned, and the chart to me seems to look like it has bottomed and interest is returning.
> 
> Tony.



35 cents might be a breakout here, so when it gets closer to that I would agree. Around the green circle might be potential breakout for me. MACD confirming upward momentum. Might have been a bottom. One to watch.


----------



## CanOz (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> 35 cents might be a breakout here, so when it gets closer to that I would agree. Around the green circle might be potential breakout for me. MACD confirming upward momentum. Might have been a bottom. One to watch.




The close well off the high, on big volume right on the trend line indicates that sellers swamped the buyers, not allowing the price to get on with it. I would expect a move down before it tries again.

 

Cheers,


----------



## TheAbyss (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AND (Andean Resources) just came out of a trading halt and announced what they call excellent results. Could run...


----------



## sphinx (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CMO has a good positive volume pattern over the last couple of months. Worth watching, I reckon.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				sphinx said:
			
		

> CMO has a good positive volume pattern over the last couple of months. Worth watching, I reckon.



Hi Sphinx, not really near a 'breakout' IMO. Has been consolidating in a range for a little while, but isn't near a breakout of a significant trend. Breaking 2.5 resistance will be good, but then it has all time highs to beat. Maybe when it gets back to 3 cents will it be close to 'breaking out'. It's actually formed a little diagonal head and shoulders which I'd be concerned about.


----------



## sphinx (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Re CMO
Yep point taken Kennas,  however it was more that the volume and the price were tracking each other nicely so an increase (a large one) in volume together with a rise in price could send it on a bit of a run again!!


----------



## moses (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This (BRO) could be the dodgiest penny-dreadful ever, and I don't know a thing about it, so DYOR. However...something seems to be going on judging by the volume if nothing else...


----------



## wintermute (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CMO got hammered yesterday, due to a director offloading 8 million shares. It seems to be very affected by what the XAO is doing, which makes me suspect that most of the price activity is short term money... I'm holding... but I'm still wary of it dropping further in the short term.  If the XAO shows signs of getting out of this current correction, then I think we will see rises in CMO, not likely before though I suspect. Will probably see it bouncing between .020 and .024 for a while yet, doesn't mean you can't swing trade it though I guess 

Tony.

edit: just for the record, the all time high for CMO is $0.75 and no I'm not missing a zero after the decimal point   It is a failed dot com company, which has re-invented itself a few times, from what I can gather.... This last incarnation seems to me to have the best chance of success.


----------



## surfingman (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I was just reading the NAL thread, and yes NAL is a breakout 89.39% today that is a breakout right?


----------



## Joe Blow (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				surfingman said:
			
		

> I was just reading the NAL thread, and yes NAL is a breakout 89.39% today that is a breakout right?




Surfingman - Please post breakouts in the Outstanding Breakouts thread. This thread is for stocks that look like they might breakout in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## surfingman (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

okay I didnt realize there was another thread


----------



## lrf (13 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Check out IPG. 6month breakout today.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AIX

Pretty weird putting a 'potential breakout' up when I think the markets going down another coupla hundred points, but if general sentiment changes then this looks OK.

Recently just tipped through all time highs and also broke some short term resistance at $2.75. Now back at $2.70 ish due to the plunge, but holding ok surprisingly. 

This is quite a defensive stock so might explain the recent strength. 

Might be one to watch for when the world stops crashing down from around us. Maybe in a month or so.   

(been holding for some time)


----------



## CanOz (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> AIX
> 
> Pretty weird putting a 'potential breakout' up when I think the markets going down another coupla hundred points, but if general sentiment changes then this looks OK.
> 
> ...




Kennas, doesn't that weak close indicate to you that it may not be ready to move on yet? Have you done any study on VSA? I wonder how many weak closes fail to increase the follwing day? Maybe when Nizar gets his TradeSim her can tell us?

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Kennas, doesn't that weak close indicate to you that it may not be ready to move on yet? Have you done any study on VSA? I wonder how many weak closes fail to increase the follwing day? Maybe when Nizar gets his TradeSim her can tell us?
> Cheers,



Yep, I'm with you on the weak close. This is a 'potential' but not necessarily 'imminent' breakout. Perhaps when the markets stop shuddering. As I said, maybe one to watch over the coming weeks. I wouldn't be buying anything right now!


----------



## nomore4s (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure if this qualifies but QFX has broken resistance at 23c, but would need to close and hold over 23c, vol not real high yet either, one to watch over next few days.


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> AIX
> 
> Pretty weird putting a 'potential breakout' up when I think the markets going down another coupla hundred points, but if general sentiment changes then this looks OK.
> 
> ...




Kennas.
I like the look of this one.
Id say yesterday was an alltime high close since listing in 1998.
Strong support at $2.65-2.70.

Can.
Yeah TradeSim the more i think about it the more i think its exactly what i need. As for your question im not sure how many weak closes have strong opened, but the inverse happened with me the other day with APG    ie. strong close, weak open.


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> Not sure if this qualifies but QFX has broken resistance at 23c, but would need to close and hold over 23c, vol not real high yet either, one to watch over next few days.





Yes.
I would say it qualifies.
Just needs volume confirmation.
One to watch for sure.


----------



## chops_a_must (15 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ok. There are two potential breakouts here that I think have the potential to run  quite a way. Both are in the CSM sector which have almost ignored the volatility of recent times. And given AOE is now in outstanding breakout territory hopefully the gains will flow on through to other funadamentally good CSM stocks.

I haven't been as excited by potential breakouts since I posted up the MCR stuff. And we know how that one turned out.   

The first one is MEL. It broke it's all time intraday high today, closed above previous intraday highs, at an all time EOD HIGH near today's intraday high. So it has definitely broken out, and if it can get into the 90s or above $1 it may qualify as outstanding. But right now it looks very bullish to me:




With 1/10th the market cap of AOE it seems pretty good. There is a bit of discussion about it on the MEL thread:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=134396#post134396

This move up hasn't been on huge volume, and that's what is worrying me. BUT, if you look at the chart closely you will notice that basically ALL of the rising days have had larger volume. It is tightly held, has been trading in a very narrow band and any weakness has been pounced upon by buyers. I suspect that the continual lack of sellers on this one will only see larger volumes moved over the next few days. So this just could be a build up of momentum, as good news has flooded this one recently.

The other one is ESG. After thinking it was showing some weakness this morning, it looks to have changed shape and looking at it again this afternoon, looks pretty bullish as well.




It's beginning to bump up on its all time record highs and has just had news that could send it into the stratosphere. The thing that seperates this one from previous rises is the build up in volume. That's what looks to be giving it away to me. Seems to be a very strong build up. A close above 33.5 tomorrow would signal game on.

Shall be interesting to see how they develop. Certainly two stocks to keep an eye on in a sector that seems bullet proof right now.

Of course, something could happen over night and that would kill the pig for both of them. But looking good right now.

Cheers,

Chops.


----------



## chris1983 (15 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nice post chops.  MEL's a winner.  I'll read on the other one tonight.


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> AIX
> 
> Pretty weird putting a 'potential breakout' up when I think the markets going down another coupla hundred points, but if general sentiment changes then this looks OK.
> 
> ...



Still hanging in there. Touched 280 again this am. Must be holding up because of defensive attributes. To be honest, I'm not sure what this will do if it does break through anyway. It's not digging for uranium as far as I know, so any 'breakout' will probably be more a gentle climb to all time highs. MACD crossing how it is is very positive IMO. 

Still, holding off from buying more until the dust settles on the market. Too volitile for my liking. Who knows what will hapen over the weekend??


----------



## zaskar (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi all,

First post and not really sure this is the right section for it.  But AUZ looks good to me - rose quickly, held, and is now is a slightly upward trading band.  Needs a bit more volume, but could be one to watch?

Cheers!


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				zaskar said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> First post and not really sure this is the right section for it.  But AUZ looks good to me - rose quickly, held, and is now is a slightly upward trading band.  Needs a bit more volume, but could be one to watch?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi zaskar. Not really a potential breakout. Maybe when it's closer to 9 and then 10 cents. Should probably be in the AUZ thread.


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Still hanging in there. Touched 280 again this am. Must be holding up because of defensive attributes. To be honest, I'm not sure what this will do if it does break through anyway. It's not digging for uranium as far as I know, so any 'breakout' will probably be more a gentle climb to all time highs. MACD crossing how it is is very positive IMO.
> 
> Still, holding off from buying more until the dust settles on the market. Too volitile for my liking. Who knows what will hapen over the weekend??



Hit 286, so I'm in for a few more against my better judgement that the correction is not over. Purely a discrete discretionary chart trade, expecting the momentum to carry it on to all time highs and further. Recent volume is encouraging too. Might lose all my $$ too.


----------



## zaskar (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hi zaskar. Not really a potential breakout. Maybe when it's closer to 9 and then 10 cents. Should probably be in the AUZ thread.




k no worries.  Did just rise 15% to 85 though, so it's almost there!


----------



## constable (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				zaskar said:
			
		

> k no worries.  did just rise 15% to 85 though, so it's almost there!



Maybe we should call it a Potential Recovery Alert!


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I mentioned AIX earlier as a potential and I think it has now broken through although not convincingly. Not finishing on it's high for the day is not so great. Certainly not 'outstanding' by any means, but nevertheless, just thought I'd put a chart up to show where the support and resistance lines are and why this is a potential, or maybe, breakout. 

I initially bought this in Jan 06 on what should have been support, but it failed. It then hit the next level of support where I topped up expecting a bounce (luckily it did). I have since topped up on each clear break of resistance indicated in the circles. 

Remember though, this is not going to discover the next Olympic Dam (it owns airports), so even if it has 'broken out' it will probably only waddle off into the blue sky, pending the general market. 

Or, maybe it's had it's time in the sun. Last few months have been very solid growth in passenger numbers at the airports it owns, and this could well taper off. For a FA view of this, best to go to their website and broker reports etc. 

Having said all the above, I'm expecting the market to correct further so I feel it's risky to be buying anything at the moment.......

Hhhmmm, perhaps this should be in it's own thread. Anyway, it's here to show the 'potential' breakout.   

DYOR, blah, blah....


----------



## CanOz (16 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I mentioned AIX earlier as a potential and I think it has now broken through although not convincingly. Not finishing on it's high for the day is not so great. Certainly not 'outstanding' by any means, but nevertheless, just thought I'd put a chart up to show where the support and resistance lines are and why this is a potential, or maybe, breakout.
> 
> I initially bought this in Jan 06 on what should have been support, but it failed. It then hit the next level of support where I topped up expecting a bounce (luckily it did). I have since topped up on each clear break of resistance indicated in the circles.
> 
> ...




Great chart Kennas. Shows to me clear rejection of the previous high probe, but it is Friday.

Cheers,


----------



## chops_a_must (17 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ever noticed how closely some of the CSM stocks are tracking each other? Take a look at the AOE, MEL, ESG and MPO charts. Unfortunately, what I wanted for AOE is not good for the others i.e. tight range on volume. Got the consolidation, just not the volume for AOE. Don't think it is going to matter in the long run somehow though. Anyway, does anyone know what was with the volume for QGC? Was it the buyback starting? If not, could have explained the lack of volume in the other CSM stocks. Damn thief! And once again, QGC is the exception to the rest of the sector.



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> This move up hasn't been on huge volume, and that's what is worrying me. BUT, if you look at the chart closely you will notice that basically ALL of the rising days have had larger volume. It is tightly held, has been trading in a very narrow band and any weakness has been pounced upon by buyers. I suspect that the continual lack of sellers on this one will only see larger volumes moved over the next few days. So this just could be a build up of momentum, as good news has flooded this one recently.



Like I was saying with MEL, volume is the issue. And it is going to need good volume to get above 90c. However, weakness and impatience was pounced upon again. Not many sellers chasing it down. Same story with ESG. So... 50/50 call on consolidation and further upside, or a top for this run. Hey, I aint sneezing at 10%+ in a day on MEL!. Actually wouldn't mind it dipping again. Maybe just getting greedy   . Anyway, yes, 50/50 call.
MEL:



ESG:



And I may just keep QGC for a little while longer yet....


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Great chart Kennas. Shows to me clear rejection of the previous high probe, but it is Friday.
> 
> Cheers,



Yep, could be.   Will be interesting for me to see where it goes, especially with the US off. Maybe back to sideways movement.


----------



## IFocus (17 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Kennas

Thanks for the chart always enjoy them

When you entered the 1st position what time frame were you thinking of holding for?

If the second level of support failed would you have closed out?

Where would you exit now should the correction gather pace

Thanks
Focus


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				IFocus said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas
> 
> Thanks for the chart always enjoy them
> 
> ...



I'll start a AIX thread and put it in there.


----------



## nizar (17 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PKT.
Reminds me of MLS at 4c.
Looks like a really good set-up at the moment, if it breaks 5c it could run.
In my opinion.


----------



## smoothsatin (18 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential to buy on support: AWB, ALS, ABS, AXA

Potential ascending triangle brealout: AWB


----------



## chris1983 (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGM would have to be classed as a potential breakout from here. Having a strong run back up from 55 cents I think it was after the start of the correction. It has been at this level (in the 70's) a number of times. Once we can break out above 72.5 it will run. Usually stocks coming into production such as AGM will tend to have positive runs the closer they bring the mine into production. Thats another reason why I bought into AGM. I knew it would only be a matter of time for some great returns.. theres still more to come yet IMO.


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				chris1983 said:
			
		

> AGM would have to be classed as a potential breakout from here. Having a strong run back up from 55 cents I think it was after the start of the correction. It has been at this level (in the 70's) a number of times. Once we can break out above 72.5 it will run. Usually stocks coming into production such as AGM will tend to have positive runs the closer they bring the mine into production. Thats another reason why I bought into AGM. I knew it would only be a matter of time for some great returns.. theres still more to come yet IMO.



Yep, looks good to keep going. 

My only concern with anything at the moment is the data coming out of the US this week. Might significantly effect the market, more probably to the down side, IMO. So, any potential break at the moment might be thwarted by a general smashing of the market. I would love to buy this at the moment but I have my buy finger taped behind my back until Wednesday.


----------



## chris1983 (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, looks good to keep going.
> 
> My only concern with anything at the moment is the data coming out of the US this week. Might significantly effect the market, more probably to the down side, IMO. So, any potential break at the moment might be thwarted by a general smashing of the market. I would love to buy this at the moment but I have my buy finger taped behind my back until Wednesday.




Thats a fair call Kennas.  Your playing it safe thats all.  Any negative data will cause a downturn and could push AGM down.  If you can pick the right stock though.. which is like a needle in a haystack you can still make some great profits in this market.  Maybe just dont put as much money into the stock if your worried about the downturns.  AOE and AGM are two that have performed extremely well during these times.  Even in a down market..they may initially get hit but fundamentals say there is no chance of them staying down.  You only lose if you sell.


----------



## CanOz (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGM's also got a nice gap to fill on the chart, whats the bet that if it fails to breakout this time, it fills that gap? Things are gapping up and down all over the place lately.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> AGM's also got a nice gap to fill on the chart, whats the bet that if it fails to breakout this time, it fills that gap? Things are gapping up and down all over the place lately.
> 
> Cheers,



It's heading to it's second breakout perhaps. The lower circle was it's first move out of the short term down/side move and confirmed through horizontal resistance as well. MACD look great!


----------



## ezyTrader (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



> It's heading to it's second breakout perhaps. The lower circle was it's first move out of the short term down/side move and confirmed through horizontal resistance as well. MACD look great!




Weekly flag formation...also has a long-term resistance at 73.5 (from 1997), if it can break thru all that, it looks good!


----------



## ezyTrader (19 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Forgot to add, whether inclusion into ASX300 (announcement mentioned, on 17th March), will add impetus... + + +


----------



## noobs (20 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EDE Announces 5 year indian contract awarded in relation to hythane.
Close of .68c previous all time high of .73c looks set to smash through this today! Indicative open of .71c with 50 minutes b4 market opens. Check out the Eden Energy thread for more info


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> EDE Announces 5 year indian contract awarded in relation to hythane.
> Close of .68c previous all time high of .73c looks set to smash through this today! Indicative open of .71c with 50 minutes b4 market opens. Check out the Eden Energy thread for more info




TAS holds 33m Shares and 33m opies in EDE. At 70c for EDE and 50c for EDEO that represents a value of $40m or approx 36c per share for TAS. Now TAS looks like opening around 23c/24c. Thats a pretty hefty discount.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (20 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - IIG*

Unusually high amount of volume has come in recently ... moving towards all time high today on decent volume.  Market depth is looking supportive ... worth watching for a break of .019


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*MZM * Just hit all time highs since listing

About 600k on the bid above previous 22c resistance, only 100k all up on the sell side, somethings up!


Could become an outstanding breakout!!!!


----------



## speves (21 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AVO has really struggled to break above $1.40 - $1.45 in the past 6 months.  Volume is up and a couple of nice announcments have raised the profile of this stock.  There is potential to break out from here with GSJBW giving AVO an upside valuation of $1.50.


----------



## pacer (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I hope I don't get called a ramper...NMS...cup and handle...if it breaks the previous top.

Dunno how to post a graph...perhaps another will give an opinion before it does break....up or down.

Fundies are ok though.....Maquarie bank liked it any way.


----------



## alankew (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Posted this message on relevant thread-comments welcome as long as they are not too stinging.                    
Not a chartist by any stretch of the imagination but looks like a potential breakout at 18c, then perhaps little to stop it running to 22.5c. Anyone else?


----------



## vert (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WMT is breaking out of accending triangle, currently 0.28


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Posted this message on relevant thread-comments welcome as long as they are not too stinging.
> Not a chartist by any stretch of the imagination but looks like a potential breakout at 18c, then perhaps little to stop it running to 22.5c. Anyone else?




Which stock are you referring to here Alan?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				vert said:
			
		

> WMT is breaking out of accending triangle, currently 0.28




Vert breakouts should be posted in the Outstanding Breakouts thread.

Just a reminder to all that some analysis needs to accompany all posts in this thread otherwise they may be removed.

A chart would also be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## alankew (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry Joe-ETE


----------



## vert (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

sorry joe was in a rush, here is chart and it hasnt broken out so its not an outstanding breakout (yet)


----------



## 56gsa (22 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks to me as if PNN is potentially breaking out of a descending triangle pattern
If theres more vol today (150k+) it could run to 170 resistance level in next few days
If momentum continues then next level looks to be 185, and after that up to all time highs
Announcement on possible agreement with Sino re U deposits is due 8 Apr - historically there seems to have been chinese whispers before these deadlines


----------



## Sweet Synergy (23 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

vol looking good today for a breakout of all time high


----------



## noobs (23 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What stock code is that Synergy?


----------



## constable (23 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SDL broken 10c huge gains last few days ...how much higher can it go?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  IIG*

sorry Noobs .... IIG
Heres an updated chart ... great vol on friday.  Looking like it might open this morning at all time high with great market depth behind it


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGM getting close to short term breakout. Long term still just going up IMO.


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Argosy AGY qualifies as an outstanding breakout from a sharp short consolidation pattern between 29-37 (in a run from 10-15 cents range). Recent high at 46 and then blue sky. Volume on the pullback and into the consolidation pattern was very subdued. Breakout volume yesterday was 1.6 million shares to move from 36.5 thru resistance at 37 and then on to the hi and close for the day at 42.5.


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sydneysider said:


> Argosy AGY qualifies as an outstanding breakout from a sharp short consolidation pattern between 29-37 (in a run from 10-15 cents range). Recent high at 46 and then blue sky. Volume on the pullback and into the consolidation pattern was very subdued. Breakout volume yesterday was 1.6 million shares to move from 36.5 thru resistance at 37 and then on to the hi and close for the day at 42.5.




Heres a chart!


----------



## sydneysider (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



CanOz said:


> Heres a chart!




Thank you for posting the AGY chart. E trade is showing the bid at 45 which may indicate that we get close to or thru the hi at 46 to-day.


----------



## noobs (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ARU Looking to test all time high of .99c with good volume on a down day


----------



## Gutterboy (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

G'day,
NGM


----------



## Joe Blow (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gutterboy said:


> G'day,
> NGM




Gutterboy, please read the first few posts in this thread. Simply posting a stock code is not enough, we require some analysis on your part otherwise your post will be removed.


----------



## Gutterboy (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry mate,
New.
I just don't think my technical analysis is at any level to have a worthwhile opininion,but i'm working on it.
NGM because it has gone up 7.5% today and is at an alltime high.
Not dumb,but learning.
Thanks


----------



## nizar (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MTN looks the goods. Buyers have been stepping up all day.

Looks like breaking out of its recent trading range, like BMN did on Thursday and like AGS did yesterday.


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Calls for a chart!


----------



## nioka (29 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LYC has the potential to reach new highs. Quite a jump today, now above it's trend line and only 1c below it's past high.Volume buying at the high for the day after 4pm.


----------



## nioka (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nioka said:


> LYC has the potential to reach new highs. Quite a jump today, now above it's trend line and only 1c below it's past high.Volume buying at the high for the day after 4pm.




Confirmed. Up 8c on early trades with good volume.


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Gidday ....calling Kennas, think QHL worth a look. Could you provide a chart....and maybe a few thoughts. Quickstep slipped from a high of 80c Dec 06 to bottom around 42 in March. Gone from there to current 60c over 3 days but expect could spike much higher soon. The company is proving its state-of-art composite technology to the big aerospace corps & has had positive response to date. Has flagged the release of very significant announcements in this regard late April & may.


----------



## surfingman (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Col Lector said:


> Gidday ....calling Kennas, think QHL worth a look. Could you provide a chart....and maybe a few thoughts. Quickstep slipped from a high of 80c Dec 06 to bottom around 42 in March. Gone from there to current 60c over 3 days but expect could spike much higher soon. The company is proving its state-of-art composite technology to the big aerospace corps & has had positive response to date. Has flagged the release of very significant announcements in this regard late April & may.




This one is a breakout in my opinion already up 18% today.

Not that my opinion means much


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



surfingman said:


> This one is a breakout up 18% today alone.



Surfingman, breakouts go in the breakout thread. Thanks.


----------



## surfingman (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I know, I was just responding to Col Lector who posted it.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WPL potentially about to break $40.00 which would confirm breakout from long term down trend IMO. Might have already broken, but this confirm it to me. Iran-POI assisting of course.


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My fault Kennas. Still a bit new to ASF. Will place it in the other thread. Thanks for chart Surfingman


----------



## dj_420 (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

is that your new boat on your avatar kennas? looks good!


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADS just released pretty good results from Jabal Sayid Copper + Project including 15m @ 6.61 g/t au and 11m @ 112 g/t ag. 

Looks to have stopped downhill run. Potential breakouts at the green circles perhaps. Or, it could be argued that it has already broken. I see the resistance at 20 cents to being important however.

(not holding)


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



dj_420 said:


> is that your new boat on your avatar kennas? looks good!



It's on the shopping list!  2015 is the planned departure...


----------



## kevro (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RDS in blue sky territory. Just lacks volume as usual. People getting set for commencement of drilling in first week of April as per announcement yesterday.


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Wasn't sure what thread to post this in, but it seems to me that today there are a lot of  $1 or under stocks up by over 10%, some a fair bit more.
BLZ, SDL, LYC, QHL, TRF, EKM, BEI, RMG, BLG, ERN


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MTN looks to be forming an ascending triangle, getting set to break all time highs. Perhaps next ann will do it. MACD not convincing.

Or, perhaps Mike Rann will pump this one for them like he did for AGS. LOL. 

(bought some this am)


----------



## stickman (2 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HTW looks set to break from a small triangle ?


----------



## Synergy (2 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is it fair to be using data from late feb/early march in tech analysis like the two cases above?

Cheers


----------



## camaybay (2 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Synergy said:


> Is it fair to be using data from late feb/early march in tech analysis like the two cases above?
> 
> Cheers



HTW period is too short, but looks like there is positive change in the future. 9dx30d, better to see 30dx200d. MTN looks like potential. 

IMHO
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LBY!

Hit an all time high today of 27.5c and has closed above what I would see as a breakout level, 26c

It acquired a portfolio of Uranium projects in W.A. and has $1.7m in cash

With only 26m shares + 13m 20c 30 May 07 

Fully dilluted mkt cap at 27c = $11m

It should be noted that *todays volume was equal to 10% of the companies shares on issue*  

Tomoz may see it break out, keep an eye


----------



## chops_a_must (4 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VRE looks almost certain for a breakout in the near future. Has a long way to go to get to $11, but in its new form, it's taking a look at all time highs right now.

Edit: and the play on the options right now tells the story! Sellers getting chewed up fast.


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> MTN looks to be forming an ascending triangle, getting set to break all time highs. Perhaps next ann will do it. MACD not convincing.
> 
> Or, perhaps Mike Rann will pump this one for them like he did for AGS. LOL.
> 
> (bought some this am)



Review of MTN potential breakout.

It has.

Not 'outstanding' though IMO as it's just relatively short term consolidation break. Nonetheless, a breakout.


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bumping WMT here again. 

Short term resistance at 27 may be about to break IMO. 

I'm not sure what effect the spp will have on the sp, but the public needed to be on the register on 30 March to get the 21 cent shares....That's gone now and still buying at 27 ish...Is that a good sign?

(holding - topped up a few this am)


----------



## stockmaster (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hahaha, indeed, looks amazing, there seem to be a trend that wmt is negative to the market movement. any chance of an upcoming news of any one of the 6 projects? joe, do i get any special prize if i come first 3 times in a row?


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



stockmaster said:


> hahaha, indeed, looks amazing, there seem to be a trend that wmt is negative to the market movement. any chance of an upcoming news of any one of the 6 projects? joe, do i get any special prize if i come first 3 times in a row?



 The one thing I don't like in the chart is the divergence of the MACD with the sp. MACD looks like it might start to turn up, but on the edge.


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> ADS just released pretty good results from Jabal Sayid Copper + Project including 15m @ 6.61 g/t au and 11m @ 112 g/t ag.
> 
> Looks to have stopped downhill run. Potential breakouts at the green circles perhaps. Or, it could be argued that it has already broken. I see the resistance at 20 cents to being important however.
> 
> (not holding)



Still hovering just under, or on 20 cents. MACD and Stochs saying that this is the time it will push through. Volume not confirming however. Maybe there's not many shares on issue...or no one wants it.  

Still not on but will look closely at it after Easter.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



stockmaster said:


> joe, do i get any special prize if i come first 3 times in a row?



Yes. You get banned... Or told to play in the older age group...


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TAM might have already broke, but needs to hold above 14.5c to be a breakout IMO. Maybe.


----------



## nomore4s (10 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> TAM might have already broke, but needs to hold above 14.5c to be a breakout IMO. Maybe.




lol, drillinto will be happy


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just about everything should be breaking out at the moment so I'm not sure how much value these breakout threads have at the moment.

For what it's worth, NWE attempting .195 again. 4th or 5th attempt....Although it's only short term consolidation perhaps and not poised for anything 'outstanding'. Up for argument I suppose. 

(holding)


----------



## rub92me (10 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADY: Just broke short term resistance at 15.5 cents today; if it can close above 18 cents (long term resistance) in the next couple of days then it could start to run (Disclaimer: I hope, hold and tipped it this month...)


----------



## chops_a_must (11 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I have a love hate relationship with this stock, but QGC is on a definite breakout alert. Reserve upgrades are due in the not too distant future, which make the recent deals look rather suspect.


----------



## sydneysider (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Paradigm Gold trading 22-24 cents yesterday near its all time high. May breakout into blue sky if volume continues to hold. See my review of the stock posted under PDM.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*RMG,* same guys who did EXT, DYL, BLR, WMT and MKY keep an eye on it, just hit 12month highs,


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ppp after finally chewing up 21c on the open has just cracked 21.5c !


----------



## surfingman (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OEL not a huge volume 781,000 but a steady increase over the last few days, it has been brought in good size parcels in the last 2 hours and the buyers out-weight the sellers nicely with only 8 sellers on depth with a total of 530,000 shares on offer.


----------



## surfingman (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

and a chart...


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  BPO*

BPO appears to be breaking resistance with great volume.
Nice strong close... tomorrow will be interesting


----------



## Bush Trader (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

STO up 3.3% today, or 34c.  I have been watching for some time, though not holding.  Looking for production and value in the oil sector, maybe it's beginning to shake of the "Hot Mud" stigma as there has been no significant production announcements.  WPL only up 0.6%.  Tell me if I'm wrong.


Cheers


----------



## marklar (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  BPO*



Sweet Synergy said:


> BPO appears to be breaking resistance with great volume.
> Nice strong close... tomorrow will be interesting




MACD looking nice, lows trending up since it crossed 2c, I'm expecting either a small retrace tomorrow for friday behaviour or a kick above resistance.  Chart attached for your visual pleasure...

m.


----------



## kevro (12 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The way BPO finished today on its high and on huge volume of 46 million I prefer the latter option. New highs soon me thinks.


----------



## $20shoes (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Keep your eye on BLT..


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



$20shoes said:


> Keep your eye on BLT..



Can you expand on that please shoes. Need more analysis in this thread otherwise it just looks like a ramp. Not saying it is. Unless you can't explain why.  Thanks.


----------



## $20shoes (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Sure Kennas, 
price range has tightened right up...looking for a break (could go either way) sometime soon. Chart is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



$20shoes said:


> Sure Kennas,
> price range has tightened right up...looking for a break (could go either way) sometime soon. Chart is worth a thousand words.



I agree, looks set to break either way, probably up IMO due to stochastics bullish move up through 50. Nothing on the volume to indicate anything though. Cheers.

Also, this should be in the POTENTIAL Breakout thread. Will move this there.


----------



## Agentm (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

again, MLS is rising, announcements start next week,  also AHR relists next week and announced its rapid reprogression on its nickel ....so expect news on sherlock in the near term perhaps  mls has 30% free carry, still uranium to be priced in and zinc upgrades.. good luck lots more gains to follow i feel..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*MZM*, could become outstanding if it takes out 30c!


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLZ running like a champion.


----------



## giss (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

wmt looking like its going for another run


----------



## pacer (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kevro said:


> The way BPO finished today on its high and on huge volume of 46 million I prefer the latter option. New highs soon me thinks.




BPO and SLA both in trading halt today...is there a connection with the two Biotechs? just speculating.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (13 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NRL:

Nice Volume spike today! and Blue Sky on the horizon

I note that the last 2 Volume spikes on NRL preceeded 2 very nice  NE'y thrusts

Does anybody have any good ideas on this one?
All I know is that 
It's amazing how many Captains of Industry are creatures of habit but I am still not brave enough to venture into such shallow waters at this stage

Some of these Greedy Landlubbing Captains of Industsry just don't let you on 'til the very top unfortunately

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Serpie (15 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Agree with AgentM regarding MLS,

According to my basic TA 7.5 represented the breakout. Flew through this on Friday.
Backed up by fundamentals, with Sherlock Bay JV partner ARH due to re-list on Monday and drill results from Manindi due within the next week or two.

Worth a look?


----------



## paperclip (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have a look at AUZ. A little Nickel producing company in W.A.
It currently earns around $1000,000 per month. Its currently in an ascending triangle pattern.

cheers PC


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



paperclip said:


> Have a look at AUZ. A little Nickel producing company in W.A.
> It currently earns around $1000,000 per month. Its currently in an ascending triangle pattern.
> 
> cheers PC



 Yes, just ascending since Jan and the past few weeks is more encouraging. 9 cents is the initial breakout point probably but with more resistance at the three peaks/all time highs. MACD looks good. The ascending triangle looks tenuous to me, could breakdown still. One to watch. Cheers.


----------



## mick2006 (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

wme has been increasing in volume over the last week in anticipation of the latest set of Uranium drilling in Namibia, today already 2.3 million through with the stock up 10%.  Not a technical trader but looks very strong at the moment and could be ready to break to the upside!


----------



## Joe Blow (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ladies and gentlemen this thread is not a guessing game where you just throw out a stock code. Analysis *is* required and a chart is almost mandatory unless you provide some fundamental reasons for expecting a breakout.

Please read the first few posts of this thread to get an idea of what is required. Posts that do not cut the mustard will be removed without notice.

Also, please note that this thread is for 'potential' breakouts. Stocks that have broken out must be posted in the 'Outstanding Breakouts' thread.

Thank you!


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DYL.
Close above 56c would be an all time high close.


----------



## zaskar (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ok how bout this one.  TIS seems to be forming an ascending triangle since the supply contract was signed at the end of Jan.  Break through 60 on volume would be positive?


----------



## juddy (16 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

No chart here for RVR, but the volume today has been the *highest since it listed in July '05*. It closed up 1c at 15c.

I believe they are waiting on 7 U tenement applications in the NT and drilling results from their Feral haematite prospect in WA.


----------



## noobs (17 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TAS - Something brewing here large volume and price increase


----------



## chops_a_must (17 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ESG on a definite potential breakout as AOE goes on another run.

For ESG, a close on or above 33.5 would be a good sign for tomorrow. A rise in volume over the last few days seems to have shaken a lot of sellers out.


----------



## imajica (17 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WME - West Australian Metals

hit 24c a new high - must be in blue sky territory now

could someone who is savvy with charts please post some informative T.A. on WME

thanks in advance


----------



## The Mint Man (17 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think *VPE* coould be one to watch from a fundy point of view:


> *OIL SHOWS IN WIRRAWAY-1, PEL 104, SOUTH AUSTRALIAN COOPER BASIN*
> Victoria Petroleum N.L. as Operator for the PEL 104 Joint Venture drilling Wirraway-1 in PEL
> 104 on the western margin of the South Australian Cooper Basin advises that at 0600 hrs
> Central Standard Time today, the operation was conditioning the hole at a depth of 1,732.8
> ...




Vol is about 5x higher than a usual day at the moment too

Cheers


----------



## hypnotic (18 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think AXO looks to be breaking out soon. for the following reasons:

1 - MoU was signed around 21st March with a "Potential partnership with a major diversified company" (a month soon)

2 - It is attempting to breakout of 96 cents mark a significant barrier

3 - Share price has been increasing since Feb forming an ascending triangle?  (Sorry not really good in charts not sure what it is called)

4 - Significant increase in volume of late

5 - MACD seems to be turning slightly

So it will be interesting to see what happens. If it was a more positive day in trading it may have broken through. But any good news should send this pass 1.04 mark.

Feel free to add any comments!  

Hypnotic


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like the Chook's about to start crowing over this IMO.

SBM:


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Looks like the Chook's about to start crowing over this IMO.
> 
> SBM:



I qualify the above. Seems the shorter term resistance will be more around 63 ish. So, potential breakout between 55 and 63, then breakout at 65 IMO.


----------



## wintermute (18 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure about the fact that the last four candles in the run up are "black" candles, but I'm thinking that if MAR breaks through 26c and holds then we have a potential breakout   Certainly has been a while coming, but I'm patient  

Tony.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (19 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  BPO*

If this thing breaks .52 with vol .... I'd say we are on the next leg up!   very happy with BPO, nice chart ... great volume


----------



## Stinger (20 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I am only new to breakouts etc but I think if CHN gets to 16 cents then it may be a potential breakout. 

Sorry if I'm wrong!


----------



## imajica (20 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WME  up 11% on good volume to 25.5 cents 

into blue sky territory I believe


----------



## nizar (20 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLZ.
Looking like a blue sky close.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

O.K heres a graph (hope it comes through, first graph posting) already bought these suckers at 9.8c with a big 500 smackeroonies last year (yes 5 grey ghosts). Some one tell me by reading this graph from a technical or astroanalysis (the latter comes from a another more heated Thread) What this graph is saying Thanks. It went ballistic the last couple of days. I think someone knows something they shouldnt out there and is leakin info CMON own up. It has punched through short term resistance and finished above that 14c barrier  so it may march on, next stop 18c?, only time will tell i guess. CHEERS BB
DOH Didnt come through I try again


----------



## BIG BWACULL (21 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Did this work?


----------



## vert (24 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLT looks to be breaking out of 3 month consolidation between 0.10 - 0.19 currently 0.23, only early in the day though.


----------



## Peakey (26 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SDL looking extremely bullish this morning. Big volume of 17 mil, however it needs to push through previous high .195 to go higher.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Maybe YGL is in the wrong thread it probably should be in outstanding alerts. UP 10% to 16c volume up now to over 6 million, NO announcements But maybe i say maybe they struck oil with NDO or is goldprice pushin prices


----------



## zed327 (27 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGS has just taken out 2.53 and is right on the verge of breaking out.

The cup and handle and handle is looking good.


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> I qualify the above. Seems the shorter term resistance will be more around 63 ish. So, potential breakout between 55 and 63, then breakout at 65 IMO.



SBM failed once again at 65 making that level even more difficult to break. I think POG stifled this one unfortunately.


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CUY is going to benefit from the Labor U decision. Looks set to break this short term consolidation IMO.  

From South Australian Uranium Explorers doc:



> Curnamona Energy Ltd (CUY)
> 60m shares @ $2.53 = $151m
> 
> Havilah own 50.6%.
> ...




Market cap might be getting up there, but SA focus might be the catalyst for breakout from short term consolidation. Had a pretty good run though....


----------



## Peakey (30 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

THX looking bullish, has passed through previous high of .575. Needs to close strong to confirm the continuation breakout.

Originally broke out at .50 then hit .575, retraced back to .50, now looking to march forward.


----------



## Ruprect (30 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRZ - now above 40cents, heavy trade in last hour coming after very positive share placement announcement and ALP uranium decision.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*SRZ* as mentioned, doing the hard yards to clear 40c, but with JV partner TOE releasing some good Uranium results on their Sth Aust based Warrior deposit could go outstanding once SRZ announces
*
YML* Huge volume for this stock and not traders but rather accumulators based on Patersons Research Report, valuation target of 40c, close to all time high of 33c, could become outstanding very quickly


----------



## Uranium (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Good morning,

I beleive agy today will break out because the the updated news sent it spiralling downwards whithout justification and for the long term i think it is a promising stock to hold.IMO

Dom


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Uranium said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I beleive agy today will break out because the the updated news sent it spiralling downwards whithout justification and for the long term i think it is a promising stock to hold.IMO
> 
> Dom



Breakout of what Dom? Breakout of freefall? Hope you had a parachute. 45 cents is the next support level. Hope it turns around sooner than that for you.

PS, please don't post non 'potential breakouts' in this thread. Please read the first few posts in this thread to undertand the reason for it's existance. Thanks.


----------



## paperclip (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

kennas can u post an AUZ chart please


----------



## svensk (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Possibly aae?

In a long term downtrend, and has recently (over the past two days) punctured through resistance and the upper bollinger band with high volume. MACD looks decent too. Can't post a chart atm, as I'm on a public pc, but any comments would be welcome. What else would be required to confirm a break of the prevailing downtrend?


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



paperclip said:


> kennas can u post an AUZ chart please



This might have broken up already. Not too sure how much resistance there will be at 11. There may have only been a few buys there at the previous spike. Support at 9, until 9.8 ish is tested and confirmed. Indicators are pretty bullish. Looks good, but may fail if the overal market falls back in comming days/weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*MGO* consolidated nicely around 27c and is now looking to break up through 30c on volume in anticipation of a new jorc (see thread for more info)


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

INL has pushed up quite quickly to break down trend resistance line. Could be classed as a 'breakout' perhaps, but wouldn't be outstanding until it breaks horizontal resistance at 20 IMO. There was a false break in Feb which was halted due to the correction. Hopefully it doesn't happen again to this and it runs. I'm waiting for confirmed break through 20 before being too tempted.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWE finished OK and has had 2 of it's better days in recent weeks. Somehow broke out of the .175 - .185 range to finish on it's high of .195. Indicators are all lined up to say it's going to break up, IMO. (subject to Mr DOW probably.) 

(holding)


----------



## nizar (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> NWE finished OK and has had 2 of it's better days in recent weeks. Somehow broke out of the .175 - .185 range to finish on it's high of .195. Indicators are all lined up to say it's going to break up, IMO. (subject to Mr DOW probably.)
> 
> (holding)




Kennas.
Im waiting for this to close above 20.
This has had an even skinnier candle before on even bigger volumes and got knocked back, and no, there was no correction that time, it was just being a dog, LOL.
Poor market sentiment for some reason.
Hopefully that will change soon.
This should be a 30c stock based on fundamentals.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nizar said:


> Kennas.
> Im waiting for this to close above 20.
> This has had an even skinnier candle before on even bigger volumes and got knocked back, and no, there was no correction that time, it was just being a dog, LOL.
> Poor market sentiment for some reason.
> ...



Yes yes, but we know why that is, don't we? 

To me, the chart looks much stronger this time, it's not extending itself up to resistance, just acting strongly on it and hopefully through it tomorrow. And the overt resistance looks largely gone as well because of this.

This is on a lot of people's watchlists, a heap of people from the forums own it, and most would know what roughly the fair value is. I expect that now the sellers are largely gone, anyone having left the stock will have to get back in at a time where sellers are scarce.

Anyway, now the downside risks have all but been taken out, the underlying pressure is definitely up. And as some have labelled this on other forums as "the biggest no brainer on the ASX", I'm very confident it will do well.

Cheers.


----------



## Chorlton (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> This might have broken up already. Not too sure how much resistance there will be at 11. There may have only been a few buys there at the previous spike. Support at 9, until 9.8 ish is tested and confirmed. Indicators are pretty bullish. Looks good, but may fail if the overal market falls back in comming days/weeks.




Hello Kennas,

Nice charts !!!  Can I ask which software you use?  It looks like Sharescope but I'm not too sure...

Additionally, could i ask a couple of questions regarding your strategy, if thats ok?

1) When looking for these "breakout" set-ups, do you eyeball the charts or do you reply of some form of scanner to find these patterns?

2) When you decide to enter a position, do you an exit price already established and if so, can I ask how you would calculate this??

Many Thanks,

Chorlton

PS. Keep up the excellent posts....


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Chorlton said:


> Hello Kennas,
> 
> Nice charts !!!  Can I ask which software you use?  It looks like Sharescope but I'm not too sure...
> 
> ...



Hi Chorlton,

I use Bigcharts and the indicators come with them. You can add any you like to the chart. It's free. 

I don't scan any charts mechanically, I just 'eyeball' them. I try to follow my my entire watchlist, which is about 100 stocks. I put them on the list for a variety of reasons. Most I have found here on ASF. 

Once a chart is forming some sort of pattern, and getting closer to a position where it might breakout of that pattern, I make note of it and then continue to watch it more closely until is on the cusp.   

The patterns I usually look, amongst others, are Cups and Handles, Head and Shoulders, Pennents, Flags, Obvious channel trends, and stocks that respond to support and resistance points consistently. The indicators I like to all line up for a 'buy' are MACD, Stochastic, and RSI. Volume is sometimes important when looking for a breakout, but it's not always there. 

I obviously like candle sticks and I don't use OHLC at all, as I can see the same properties of the chart on the candle stick. Plus, I prefer some colour.   I think most chartists prefer OHLC actually. 

My current exit strategy is very poor, and it's something I need to sort out. It's where traders usually fail, and I am just learning this really. It's not yet in the business plan. It's pretty discretionary actually. It currently varies depending on the market conditions and the stock. I used to just set a sell at 20% gain but found I missed out on some profits doing this. I also used to sell all my position, but I'm more flexible now and may just seel some of my position depending on the stock and the market.I also look at resistance lines more and will sell sometimes as a stock is moving close to one, especially if it is strong. I will also follow the indicators and if the say the stock is still strong and not overbought and is not approaching a resistance line there's no reason to sell. It also depends on where the overall market is. If I think its very toppy, I don't hold positions for very long. Anyway, I'm sorry, I'm rambling a bit. Obviously,  my exit strategy is under construction, and I need to read some more Van Tharp.  

All the best,
kennas


----------



## Chorlton (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Hi Chorlton,
> 
> I use Bigcharts and the indicators come with them. You can add any you like to the chart. It's free.
> 
> ...





Hi Kennas,

Thanks for the reply and I hope you don't mind further questions...  



"...I obviously like candle sticks and I don't use OHLC at all, as I can see the same properties of the chart on the candle stick. Plus, I prefer some colour.  I think most chartists prefer OHLC actually. .."

Can you clarify what you mean here?  As the candlestick presents OHLC information, albeit in a more visual form to say basic bars, do you mean that you are only interested in the "pattern" of the candlestick??

Also, regarding Breakouts, do you trade them as they break-out of their current range or do you wait for a possible pullback to improve your R:R??  
From observations, what percentage would you say continue upwards with no pullback???

Again, Just interested as I've never used this type of strategy even though I believe it's v.popular..

Finally, You mentioned that you look at the indicators for whether a stock is oversold/overbought. Can I ask what timeframe you would, on average, hold a position open?  As a heavily trending stock can indicate oversold/overbought for a long period, how reliable do you find it with regard to your strategy for exiting a trade?

Hope you don't mind the questions, but i'm just curious.....

All the best,

Chorlton


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Chorlton will PM you tomorrow. Cheers! kennas


----------



## Chorlton (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Chorlton will PM you tomorrow. Cheers! kennas




No worries......  Thanks in advance for taking time out to reply  


All the best..........


----------



## svensk (2 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas, i'd love to hear the answers to the questions Chorlton asked, if you'd be willing to cc me with the pm or post a thread in the beginners section or something.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MGO* consolidated nicely around 27c and is now looking to break up through 30c on volume in anticipation of a new jorc (see thread for more info)




*MGO* has cleared 30c now, looking to re-test all time high of 40c, will be outstanding if it can break and hold 40c/41c

Its all in antcipation of the New JORC which should contain a hell of alot of *Molybdenum!*


----------



## Sweet Synergy (3 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  IIG*

Has been consolidating recently and has nice volume this morning .... market depth is solid.  Looks like it could break up today IMO


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MGO* has cleared 30c now, looking to re-test all time high of 40c, will be outstanding if it can break and hold 40c/41c
> 
> Its all in antcipation of the New JORC which should contain a hell of alot of *Molybdenum!*



I think it's oustanding already YT. I think that was a vague Cup and Handle formed there and on breakout, probable target is about 40 cents.


----------



## happytown (3 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

mmx, emerging wa fe powerhouse, recently exported first shipments, just completed rail/port infrastructure study, just appointed co-founder of Resource Capital Funds as a neddy, at all-time high, up 36c today

cheers


----------



## UraniumLover (3 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> INL has pushed up quite quickly to break down trend resistance line. Could be classed as a 'breakout' perhaps, but wouldn't be outstanding until it breaks horizontal resistance at 20 IMO. There was a false break in Feb which was halted due to the correction. Hopefully it doesn't happen again to this and it runs. I'm waiting for confirmed break through 20 before being too tempted.




very disappointing today .. 
Failed to break the 20 resistance today despite the all ords going up. I wonder what will happen when it goes down ...


----------



## TheAbyss (4 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MGX - 3 year high of .99 broken intraday for now.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sipa Resources Limited (SRI)

A few indicators turning up here & just starting to take out 10.5c. Weekly chart approaching resistance area.

Weekly trend - up
MACD turned - up
OBV - up

Uranium leases potential.


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CUY looks set to break one way, or the other.

With the Stochastic indicator just turning up, this might indicate an upward move, but might be too early to say. Momentum actually looks down ish, but there's more of a time lag for MACD to catch up with price action. DMI is slightly weakening. I'm a little on the fence right now, but hope it breaks up. (holding  ) I'd be watching closely for a push through the top resistance trend line, for the break up.


----------



## explod (7 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Sipa Resources Limited (SRI)
> 
> A few indicators turning up here & just starting to take out 10.5c. Weekly chart approaching resistance area.
> 
> ...





Could be a good pick,  nice rise the last few days but a lot of resistance can be expected around the .12 to 13c area.   They have a few small %age deals in gold tennaments that could lift if gold pushes further.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Could be a good pick,  nice rise the last few days but a lot of resistance can be expected around the .12 to 13c area.   They have a few small %age deals in gold tennaments that could lift if gold pushes further.




It's on the move now, taking out 13. Something about to happen?


----------



## TheAbyss (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BPO is a potential breakout today on the back of SLA good PR. The three year chart looks very good at the moment in my novices opinion.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



TheAbyss said:


> BPO is a potential breakout today on the back of SLA good PR. The three year chart looks very good at the moment in my novices opinion.



I agree Abyss! ... longterm chart is looking very promising and yesterdays volume is confirming a continued rise.  Great vol again this morning and has formed a little intraday pennant .... so looking like it might break an important resistance value .055 today.


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> *CUY looks set to break one way, or the other.*
> With the Stochastic indicator just turning up, this might indicate an upward move, but might be too early to say. Momentum actually looks down ish, but there's more of a time lag for MACD to catch up with price action. DMI is slightly weakening. I'm a little on the fence right now, but hope it breaks up. (holding  ) I'd be watching closely for a push through the top resistance trend line, for the break up.



Looks to be a potential break *down* now. Under $2.25 looks like trouble to me.


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OSH at $3.74, once again tempting $3.75 resistance in an ascending triangle. Will it get through????????????????? I doubt it. :


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> OSH at $3.74, once again tempting $3.75 resistance in an ascending triangle. Will it get through????????????????? I doubt it. :



Maybe it will?? Perhaps this jump is just BHP/RIO related as mentioned elsewhere. Still 'potential' in my opinion. Probably needs a strong close above $3.75.


----------



## The Mint Man (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

would OSH now be considered a break out alert?


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



The Mint Man said:


> would OSH now be considered a break out alert?



On the 'maybe broken out alert' I reckon. If it holds tomorrow, I'll be topping up probably. This could be a significant break.


----------



## nizar (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I reckon AUZ.
Has pulled back to the breakout point, tail to 10.5c.
Looks VERY TEXTBOOK to me.

Should be up and away from here in my opinion.... 

Dont hold unfortunately, no cash, and i know (from experience) that if i chop another stock it will run to the moon, LOL :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*YML* almost outstanding, should be by 10.10am tomorrow

Has closed at an all time high of 36c, on medium volume for this stock (Not very liquid because TOP 20 hold like 75%)

Most importantly there was a huge 1million seller at 36c who was almost vleared in the pre open close of trade, the orders just surged on at 4.05pm

Looks set for a strong open,

Patersons has a valuation of 40c based on the smallest of its 3 projects


----------



## Sean K (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADS making another attack on 20 cents. It looked more likely to break last time IMO, but I didn't take a position. I'm not going to this time either, just watching curiously.


----------



## hitmanlam (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not enough cash lying around.  The question is AUZ or MLS, AUZ or MLS.......

Both look technically great.  I have absolutely no idea which way to punt.

Maybe we should put a poll up? Lol.


----------



## Caliente (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hey hitmanlam - both are fantastic companies, and to start your poll off - I'm picking MLS, and of course i've put my money where my mouth is   (picked up my parcel today).


----------



## hitmanlam (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How do you create a poll?  I can't seem to work it out.  Maybe someone create one for me & i will reply to it.


----------



## Bullion (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *YML* almost outstanding, should be by 10.10am tomorrow
> 
> Has closed at an all time high of 36c, on medium volume for this stock (Not very liquid because TOP 20 hold like 75%)
> 
> ...




I'm no pro, but have to agree here. Opened at 40c today with a high of 42c. Wait for the ann and see how far we it can go!


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thor has put on 10%+ so far today and I have no idea why(There was a 3.55% increase in London overnight).

Can anyone help me on this one please?

Thanks


----------



## Fool (11 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OLY just announced they are doing the NT mine for U.

Look at the buy spread, it looks like it will breakout on open....


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Pommiegranite said:


> Thor has put on 10%+ so far today and I have no idea why(There was a 3.55% increase in London overnight).
> 
> Can anyone help me on this one please?
> 
> Thanks




Thor - drilling commencement...UP 15%


----------



## Holdon (11 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SLA, announcement due Thursday and just look at the graph, well I ctuly read into it that there will be several over the next month.


----------



## Peakey (14 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

THX has pushed passed previous high of .61. Now at .63, waiting for more volume/support to come in. Could turn into an outstanding breakout if it can hold above .61.


----------



## Beethoven (14 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BSM seems to be about to break out to new highs with some resistance at 42.5 cents.


----------



## hangseng (14 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AAR has now broken away from the longer term MA's with a new test of .08 imminent it seems. Positive DMI and MACD now clearly displaying a break. Small volume increase would positively affect the sp now so any large volume would confirm a breakout. At present I think it is a potential breakout for sure.


----------



## paperclip (15 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DLS is one to keep an eye on . 
Announcement out:- DLS & ExxonMobil to drill offshore Marina Prospect.
sucess could put DLS into the middle ranks of Australian petroleum companies.
current share price of 19cents puts it at the top of an ascendind triangle IMO.

cheers PC


----------



## Ruprect (15 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NGM  - NGM resources - just announced the aquisition of Uranium sites in Niger. Buying side looking quite substantial. Will almost certainly open at a big premium to its previous close, .72.


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Well done Hangseng! AAR now up to 7.9cents, up .009c today 

8c will be the test.


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ruprect said:


> Well done Hangseng! AAR now up to 7.9cents, up .009c today
> 
> 8c will be the test.




It closed at at an all time high of 8.9c, for a total of 27.14% up for the day.

Very nice gains for a single day, and it probably should be noted that tomorrow morning should be just as interesting.

Definitely worth watching this share.


----------



## insider (16 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Fool said:


> It closed at at an all time high of 8.9c, for a total of 27.14% up for the day.
> 
> Very nice gains for a single day, and it probably should be noted that tomorrow morning should be just as interesting.
> 
> Definitely worth watching this share.




Fool I hope you bought them... Congrats


----------



## ta2693 (17 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WGP
WGP rise 20% for no reason this morning. 
This one is a heavily traded by insider according to its past performance. From today's performance, I infer insider is coming to buy.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (17 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QXQ is approaching "Blue Sky" territory on strong volume

Bon Voyage and Gods' Speed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*YML* after ecently breaking out to an all time high of 42c has consolidated the last few days in a 36c-42c channel,

Today has broken up to 44c, could become outsatnding very quickly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *YML* after ecently breaking out to an all time high of 42c has consolidated the last few days in a 36c-42c channel,
> 
> Today has broken up to 44c, could become outsatnding very quickly




*YML* 600k so far and up to 47c more buy depth and it'll be outstanding

With 15m tradeable between public 600k = 5% of tradebale shares as volume


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The SNN seems to me to qualify as a Potential Breakout Alert 
with a relatively weak cold front @ 13c
Please Note the Higher bottoms and Higher tops on your navigational charts and instruments

Some old time sailors consoider it  "unlucky" to set sail on a Friday but I don't

Salute and Gods speed


----------



## alankew (22 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GSE-volume is very ordinary though.Needs to clear and hold 13.5c and then should be ok to 15c


----------



## TheAbyss (22 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PPP - Best volumes since April 06 today and SP is all time high of .23. Due to produce oil end June so SP only going in only one direction barring unforeseen circumstances IMO.


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

UNI might be worth a look. Great ann this morning, and highest volume since Feb.


----------



## giss (23 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

agy has had an announcement which should set a new base for sp growth. Any good news for this stock could trigger another jump.


----------



## hangseng (25 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SSC is displaying a consistent rising trend on steady volume. An ascending triangle has formed and a very strong RSI displayed.

This is and excellent indicator considering especially the overall market being down. I would watch this very closely for sign of breaking out now, especially with positive news pending shortly.


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I bought some units in the Hunter Hall Value Growth Trust recently, and it got me to looking at their stock performace over the past few years. Looks to have seriously stalled the past 6 months after an absolutely outstanding run up over the past 3 years, even while been in a bear cave in 2005. After this consolidation period you'd expect it to break up quite sharply. Or down.  Break doesn't look imminent, but one to watch in the coming weeks perhaps. Sorry, it doesn't explore for uranium...:


----------



## chops_a_must (30 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Both MEL and ESG are looking quite strong, and are or looking to breakout. Both on good volume, probably on the back of the sector doing well.

ESG currently at all time highs with MEL just below. ESG definitely looking like the stronger of the two however.


----------



## nizar (30 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chops_a_must said:


> Both MEL and ESG are looking quite strong, and are or looking to breakout. Both on good volume, probably on the back of the sector doing well.
> 
> ESG currently at all time highs with MEL just below. ESG definitely looking like the stronger of the two however.




Higher volume on ESG relative to yesterdays pullback and id call it textbook.
Needs to close above 48c.


----------



## Fool (31 May 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

There's been some news (via email) from the MD of FNT posted on hotcopper/aussiestockforum and probably a whole swag of others.

It could be absolute hearsay, but there is a very good chance FNT / FNTO will be breaking out tomorrow based on this news alone.

The email states 3 drill results will be coming out soon (one potentially this Monday), plus a potential JV announcement.

So, yes again it may not happen - but there is a very good chance the stock will breakout on this hitting the various forums alone and people speculating a Monday announcement.

Buyer beware obviously.

Message to admins: please don't take this as a ramp - I am merely warning people of what is more then likely going to happen. Can you let me know if it is considered ramping, and I will delete it.


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This isn't 'outstanding' but could be an OK breakout, if it does. Looks to be lining up to break recent sideways action and 5.50 resistance, although it failed here a couple of weeks ago, which you can see on the chart. Holding above 5.50 will be the break, IMO. This is a bit of a yo yo however, so watch for intra day swings.


----------



## dj_420 (4 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GBG has broken out several times last few weeks. however buyers building again to push through all time high of 80 cents and long term resistance point.

buyers will need to fill gaps on market depth before next move IMO. several ann over last few weeks have increased buying on GBG.


----------



## dj_420 (4 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

well as thought buyers DID fill the gaps and has broken through all time highs to put it now at 82 cents.

at time of last post sp was 76 cents.

broke through the resistance at 80 cents on higher volume. i suspect now institutions may be buying up since ansteel took a large placement. bullish on fact that GBG made high on close.


----------



## explod (4 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Monarch Gold, MON picked up in late trading.   Currently a share entitlement being taken up at 25cents, closing share price at 35cents, no great move in volume at this stage.    Has been purchased and discussed by Haselhurst in the Bulletin so maybe something is coming out here as I have noticed small caps move a lot on his discussions and that it is, and often happens, a few days before publication, maybe just coincidence, and not making suggestions, but interesting...having said that, the chart looks like a potential break out to me


----------



## nizar (4 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I reckon PPP deserves a mention here.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  - ALD*

Moving up on MASSIVE volume.  Looking like it might breach a recent consolidation high of .445


----------



## Sweet Synergy (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  ALD*

Chart for ALD


----------



## Boyou (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Monarch Gold, MON picked up in late trading.   Currently a share entitlement being taken up at 25cents, closing share price at 35cents, no great move in volume at this stage.    Has been purchased and discussed by Haselhurst in the Bulletin so maybe something is coming out here as I have noticed small caps move a lot on his discussions and that it is, and often happens, a few days before publication, maybe just coincidence, and not making suggestions, but interesting...having said that, the chart looks like a potential break out to me




Minesite newsletter has some interesting reading.I posted it on the MON Thread yesterday.Take a look.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## TheAbyss (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PPP - high volume and in blue sky. currently at .27


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



TheAbyss said:


> PPP - high volume and in blue sky. currently at .27



Abyss, I think this is more a breakout mate. Should be in the breakout thread I think. Need to pick the 'potential' breakouts before they run...Cheers, kennas


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> QXQ is approaching "Blue Sky" territory on strong volume
> 
> Bon Voyage and Gods' Speed




Ahoy Brave and Loyal crew

Patience Is Everything
Now for the 10c mental barrier?
Holding is always the hardest

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## Lachlan6 (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Liked the daily chart a lot on this one. The only problem holding me back, is where is the volume?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Lachlan6 said:


> Liked the daily chart a lot on this one. The only problem holding me back, is where is the volume?




There is usually lots of Volume at the tops 
If you know what I mean LOL! 

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Sweet Synergy (5 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  -  ALD*

Hi everyone .... ALD did a nice little move today on massive volume.  I'd still consider it to be "breaking out".  

If you're interested I've posted a chart and info on the ALD thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=166029#post166029


----------



## Ruprect (6 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFE - getting very close to testing the 60cent barrier, if it gets through that, the resistance is looking very limited. Or should i say there is limited resistance.

Edit - just hit 60c.


----------



## bean (6 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If I am right most Gold and silver stocks... do your own research...CTO up 18% last 4 days if Gold makes a move past US$690 very soon...well all onboard...Silver breaks through US$14 well skies the limit..
However dependent on the price of the metals...but watch


----------



## Boyou (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi bean,
           I have been following your analysis of Gold's prospects on the Gold Thread.Not sure I understand too much of it ,honestly ,but I see you are a committed observer.
           Any thoughts on the gold and silver front? Please keep it a simple as possible.I am only a newbie ,but I have some gold stocks,so I am very interested 

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## smoothsatin (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  -  ALD*



Sweet Synergy said:


> Hi everyone .... ALD did a nice little move today on massive volume.  I'd still consider it to be "breaking out".
> 
> If you're interested I've posted a chart and info on the ALD thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=166029#post166029




ALD had a dark cloud on the candlesticks yesterday.....i don't know the stock, but would be very careful buying in over the next few days


----------



## ta2693 (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MAK, two big orders at 20c and 20.5c. Not much sellers after 20.5c, it is a very thin share. Market cap only 5m. If it breaks 20.5, you do not know how high it is going to be.


----------



## ta2693 (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

one big order at 21.5c scare all seller away.  it is very interesting to see what is going to happen next. I think it is on the edge of a outstanding breakout.


----------



## Sean K (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ta2693 said:


> one big order at 21.5c scare all seller away.  it is very interesting to see what is going to happen next. I think it is on the edge of a outstanding breakout.



ta, I don't think there's enough consistancy in MAK's chart to see any trends at all. It's been very choppy since listing and there are no real support and resistance lines. Perhaps now it is getting some volume a pattern may occur. But until then, it's difficult to put it in a potential or outstanding break category. Really stretching it if breaking 20 is outstanding IMO  

It's having a very good day so far with sellers disappearing, but it's very early. Will be interesting to see how it finishes. I won't be surprised with profit taking later.


----------



## Col Lector (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nexus energy (NXS) has been attracting a lot of interest in the past 2 weeks...even today despite the down market....looks to be some serious accumulating occurring. Maybe takeover interest...?


----------



## ta2693 (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> ta, I don't think there's enough consistancy in MAK's chart to see any trends at all. It's been very choppy since listing and there are no real support and resistance lines. Perhaps now it is getting some volume a pattern may occur. But until then, it's difficult to put it in a potential or outstanding break category. Really stretching it if breaking 20 is outstanding IMO
> 
> It's having a very good day so far with sellers disappearing, but it's very early. Will be interesting to see how it finishes. I won't be surprised with profit taking later.




I just feel 2 order 180000 unit at 22c is very strong for 5 million cap MAk. I do not think profit taker could do much about it today.


----------



## Col Lector (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Col Lector said:


> Nexus energy (NXS) has been attracting a lot of interest in the past 2 weeks...even today despite the down market....looks to be some serious accumulating occurring. Maybe takeover interest...?




More to the above....Merril Lynch has apparently increased their price target from 1.50 to 1.85.


----------



## greenfs (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Riversdale Mining RIV

This stock has been drawn to my attention by an investor colleague who purchased at $2.00. He is of the opinion that the share price has considerable upward movement left even at today's price of $2.50. The graph's on the sp seem to support what he is saying, although I was unsuccessful in getting the more detailed interactive version to post. 

The story behind the stock is that it has a considerable coal resource in Africa destined for shipment to India, which sits well with me.

What do others thing with regard to the continuing breaout?


----------



## rub92me (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RIV sort of broke out in May so it could have been potential before that. At the moment it's just trending up


----------



## Sean K (7 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



greenfs said:


> Riversdale Mining RIV
> 
> This stock has been drawn to my attention by an investor colleague who purchased at $2.00. He is of the opinion that the share price has considerable upward movement left even at today's price of $2.50. The graph's on the sp seem to support what he is saying, although I was unsuccessful in getting the more detailed interactive version to post.
> 
> ...



It looks like it was a 'potential' breakout at the start of April. Since then it's pretty much just been going up with some areas of consolidation. So, this should not be in the potential breakout thread, nor in the outstanding breakout thread, but in it's own thread perhaps. Actually, looking at the indicators, I would put this in the potential breakdown thread. Looks like MACD is just about to fall over, and stochastics has peaked and is on the way down.  Could keep going too of course, but not in this thread. Cheers.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - AAR*

AAR  breaking on volume ...


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AAR is going to close strong on great volume ...  Has just broken a recent all time high


----------



## CanOz (12 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sweet Synergy said:


> AAR is going to close strong on great volume ...  Has just broken a recent all time high





Well thats a breakout now!

NWA is a potential breakout...one to watch as its forming a cup and handle IMO.


----------



## Caliente (14 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FNT is looking like breakout material. Has broken through 13.5 resistance and now finding 14.5 as a new level of support. Close at high today of 15.5, and got the right ingredients for an uptrend over the following week. More details in the FNT thread... of course.

My


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Doesn't get to look too much better than this for a potential breakout. Would have to be some pretty negative action in commods and on the DOW/XAO for this to faulter here IMO. Of course, that means something else will happen and send it back down.


----------



## JustaReader (18 June 2007)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Haven't been on this forum for a while. Anyways, bout time I contributed. I have GMR on watch (with a small possy). They are currently awaiting on assay results (very much delayed). Second wek of May the sp spiked (sorry no idea how to post a chart) + speeding ticket. Since then the sp has pulled back on lack of interest.

There is nothing to explain the spike. We think it could well have been a leak. Assuming a 4 to 6 week period for lab work, results could well be announced before end June. Watching it closely, will post here if I see any major movement.

Good luck to all.


----------



## chatty (18 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GRK is looking good.  Almost reach all time today.  Is this classified as potential breakout?  Volume is looking good.


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chatty said:


> GRK is looking good.  Almost reach all time today.  Is this classified as potential breakout?  Volume is looking good.



Probably already broken out from that very short term consolidation between 15 and 17 cents. Breaking through 17 might be a breakout, even though there was an intraday high of 19 cents previously. Maybe. 

The real breakout was probably back at 11 cents. Interesting that that break was from what might be a cup and handle which gives a price target of where it is!


----------



## alankew (18 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MAN-not a great deal of volume on this one though


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*FWL*

Could pop 42c and go for an outstanding run,

The stock is just so tightly held there are no sellers!


----------



## Caliente (19 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

yup FWL is looking very well cooked. This one could come out of the oven at any time today...

Sell side is making me cry. Only 6 sellers to 61 cents! 

And nothing after that.


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Keep an eye on AIM guys.  Flying this morning.  Could be news on the way.


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NCM

(holding)


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DIO

Currently in the green circle. Very high volume. No news.


----------



## nomore4s (21 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OST looking to break through $6.75 refer OST thread for more details.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> NCM
> 
> (holding)



Damn! Was looking good to go there with all the stars lining up, but failed again at $24.00. This must be some sort of trading target for institutions or something. Building up to be very significant resistance here which will only make a better breakout I suppose. If it ever does again.


----------



## moses (22 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RMG is forming a nice cup and handle, and is up more than 20% today.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This always fails around 5 cents, but I'll splash it up here FWIW.


----------



## Go Nuke (24 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's one that might be worth a look..

*MUN* _Mundo Minerals Limited_

A pickup in volume and it was clearly due for a rise.


----------



## Sean K (24 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Go Nuke said:


> Here's one that might be worth a look..
> 
> *MUN* _Mundo Minerals Limited_
> 
> A pickup in volume and it was clearly due for a rise.



Breakout I think. Will be interesting to see how it goes on a down day tomorrow. Might be an opportunity. Thanks!


----------



## legs (24 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Leightons LEI.AX is ready to go i believe.... Bollinger squeeze, RSI ok, Williams %R up, Volume huge, somethings cooking apart from Property Sale last week.


----------



## barney (25 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADY on the move today ........... Worth keeping an eye on


----------



## Go Nuke (25 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MUN up 25% today Kennas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow..shame I dont hold


----------



## nizar (25 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Go Nuke said:


> MUN up 25% today Kennas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow..shame I dont hold




Breakout was on friday.
It was an outstanding break of resistance on double the daily volume into blue skies.
It was good enough for me to buy todays open.


----------



## chris1983 (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I would keep an eye on NGM resources.  Uranium stocks aren't the flavor of the month but NGM has some very prospective grounds in Niger.  Buyers are building and sellers are thinning.


----------



## ta2693 (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chris1983 said:


> I would keep an eye on NGM resources.  Uranium stocks aren't the flavor of the month but NGM has some very prospective grounds in Niger.  Buyers are building and sellers are thinning.




I think NGM is not very like to break out, U sector is not hot recently. But still need to see how it is going to perform tomorrow.


----------



## chris1983 (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ta2693 said:


> I think NGM is not very like to break out, U sector is not hot recently. But still need to see how it is going to perform tomorrow.




Yeah its only "potential".  Volume was steady today and some big buyers jumping in.  It hasn't closed up on these prices in a long time.  Not many sellers left under 80.  Just one to watch.  I have faith in NGM.  I think they have acquired some excellent grounds in Niger that a lot of people were trying to get their hands on.


----------



## rhen (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PRW: With an experienced Board and technically positive on a significant down-day on the ASX, something could be happening here. I do not own shares in PRW.


----------



## Porper (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhen said:


> PRW: With an experienced Board and technically positive on a significant down-day on the ASX, something could be happening here. I do not own shares in PRW.




I think you have the wrong stock code rhen.

PRW closed at all time lows on increased volume and is in a steep downtrend.

Anyone holding this needs therapy-quick.


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chris1983 said:


> I would keep an eye on NGM resources.  Uranium stocks aren't the flavor of the month but NGM has some very prospective grounds in Niger.  Buyers are building and sellers are thinning.



Just on the chart it could be a potential breakout, although a little overbought perhaps. Doesn't mean it can't stay that way for a bit. Looks to be an ascending triangle, last 4 days bullish candles. I disagree on volume however. Doesn't look to be anything special compared to the past few months. And the divergence of the MACD to the chart looks extremely ugly, although it just seems to have crossed back up, in the downward trend. So, conflicting signals to me.


----------



## chris1983 (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Just on the chart it could be a potential breakout, although a little overbought perhaps. Doesn't mean it can't stay that way for a bit. Looks to be an ascending triangle, last 4 days bullish candles. I disagree on volume however. Doesn't look to be anything special compared to the past few months. And the divergence of the MACD to the chart looks extremely ugly, although it just seems to have crossed back up, in the downward trend. So, conflicting signals to me.




Thanks for that Kennas.  Yeah I was trying to pick a break a little early.  Promising open.  Up to 78.  Have to see how the rest of the day Pans out for NGM.


----------



## rhen (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Porper said:


> I think you have the wrong stock code rhen.
> 
> PRW closed at all time lows on increased volume and is in a steep downtrend.
> 
> Anyone holding this needs therapy-quick.




Thanks Porper for your balance and almost objective analysis but I note your chart did not include yesterday's data (?) ...
nor did it consider several other aspects of technical analysis.
not for a moment do i suggest any comparison but did your analysis pick FMG on 1/10/04 at 68c?? would you have selected this share then on your analysis? If i'd have been looking, and of course I wasn't (curse and expletive), my automatic analysis did. Yes, I do get it wrong, but this is the risk end of the market, maybe we all need therapy to invest here?
My suggestion was not to buy but to be aware that something could be happening here...good thing about the eword is they are easier to eat.



"You know the world's gone nuts when the best rapper is a white guy, the Swiss hold the America's Cup, France is accusing the U.S. of arrogance and Germany doesn't want to go to war."  (Sale Johnson, socialite, 2003)


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhen said:


> Thanks Porper for your balance and almost objective analysis but I note your chart did not include yesterday's data (?) ...
> nor did it consider several other aspects of technical analysis.
> not for a moment do i suggest any comparison but did your analysis pick FMG on 1/10/04 at 68c?? would you have selected this share then on your analysis? If i'd have been looking, and of course I wasn't (curse and expletive), my automatic analysis did. Yes, I do get it wrong, but this is the risk end of the market, maybe we all need therapy to invest here?
> My suggestion was not to buy but to be aware that something could be happening here...good thing about the eword is they are easier to eat.
> ...



Rhen, please look back through this thread to find examples of what a potential breakout is, specifically guidance I posted on the significant breakout thread on what qualifies as a breakout. This is no where near a potential 'breakout' at the moment. While breaking a significant downward trend may be a breakout of such, this isn't looking like it is going to turn yet. While it may have found a bottom, it probably needs to be getting close to making a higher high and low to be close to breaking up. This may be around 25 cents. Comparing this in any way to FMG is not just a ramp, but, quite frankly, ludicrous.


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Rhen, I will leave it up to others to assess whether this stock is a potential breakout or not at the moment. Using the term ludicrous might be a bit subjective in the scheme of things so I will take that back and replace it with _possibly an incorrect assessment of the chart_. 

For this to be a potential breakout, I think it might have to get to the lowest green circle for a start. It might then be looking at breaking downtrend resistance, and have made a higher low, potentially. Then there is what looks to be more significant resistance at 25 ish cents. Until it breaks that, it could not be classed as going back up at this point, as this will make the first substantial higher high. If it does find a bottom, but not break 'up' as indicated, it may go in a sideways move for some time before starting a new trend. Whether that is up, or down, at this point is not clear. 

One thing I will say that might support your claim, is that the indicators on this chart look like they might be turning up for the short term. I see it has had 2500 shares traded at 19 cents as I speak but on such small volume.....

Anyone else support the claim that this is a potential breakout at this moment?


----------



## rhen (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's my premise:
PRW: With an experienced Board and technically positive (to my feeble eyes) on a significant down-day on the ASX, something could be happening here. I do not own shares in PRW.

Here's my observation:
Several announcements re 2 directors' buying and selling shares in the company made today.
It may be that this is the "happening". 
It may be that this is a precursor...so I'll watch, and wait...
next time perhaps I should keep my thoughts to myself.

I repeat: I do not own shares in PRW nor am I associated in any way with those who do.

have a great day
rhen



“The recipe for perpetual ignorance is: Be satisfied with your opinions and content with your knowledge.”


----------



## Sean K (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhen said:


> Here's my premise:
> PRW: With an experienced Board and technically positive (to my feeble eyes) on a significant down-day on the ASX, something could be happening here. I do not own shares in PRW.
> 
> Here's my observation:
> ...



Rhen, perhaps we were a bit harsh on you there, but it looked like a ramp from the outside. No need to feel you can't put your thoughts on the forum, the point is to get others opinions. They just need to be reasonably delivered. I'm just a bit over people using this thread as a means to ramp stocks, so I bite sometimes. As far as this being the 'happening', perhaps it's a potential turning point. Directors buying shares is a good sign.


----------



## combankau (26 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AIM has finished at 0.395 with good volumes. It has a great chance to breakout tomorrow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*CUL* could go outstanding if it breaks 6.4c and run, so if your thinking of buying do so before it goes outstanding 

That being said it has its work cut out to break it today


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *CUL* could go outstanding if it breaks 6.4c and run, so if your thinking of buying do so before it goes outstanding
> 
> That being said it has its work cut out to break it today



Hard to see where the actual breakout is for this. Could be 6 cents, or 6.4. Any close over 6 is going to be very positive IMO. The volume is up just a tad. 

Just spiked to 6.8 cents, so something's up.


----------



## jammin (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *CUL* could go outstanding if it breaks 6.4c and run,



It has just hit 7c. That is outstanding. This could also be seen as the beginning of wave 3, indicating there is more to go over the next month or 2.
Well spotted YT.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I just deleted a couple of posts in this thread and would like to make a couple of points.

Firstly, I do not want to see anyone telling others to "get on" a stock. Nobody should be telling anyone else to buy or sell anything.

Secondly, assertions that a stock is "undervalued" need to be backed up with some more specific info/analysis and the place to do it is in the thread devoted to that particular stock, not this one.

The mods and I have made the decision to shut this thread down in the near future due to the relentless ramping that it sees. Once again a few bad apples have managed to spoil things for everyone else.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> I just deleted a couple of posts in this thread and would like to make a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly, I do not want to see anyone telling others to "get on" a stock. Nobody should be telling anyone else to buy or sell anything.
> 
> ...




Crikey! 
I  beg the Mods to reasess  thier ruling here

A POTENTIAL Breakout by definition is ONLY an Early warning signal to us Chatists to WATCH!! !

It has never been or ever should be a place for Ramping, 
I agree

HOWEVER I do feel there should be a place for fully minded chartists to view and discuss POSSIBLE BREAKOUTS!!! ???

How can this be a crime?

Salute and Gods' speed

PS However I do think that 
"OUTSTANDING POTENTIAL BREAKOUTS" 
is an oximoron of sorts  and a possible ramp


----------



## Teddy Bear (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Dear Joe Blow,
Can't you get rid of the few bad apples rather than chop the tree down?  I know you have rules and regs to adhere to but it would be a shame to close down this thread which has given me a good education on reading charts plus of course an insight and assistance towards stocks I would otherwise not know about.  Pls reconsider for those of us who use the site resposibly.  Not that I make any postings of great value but am only a learner and have nothing of value to give back at this moment but plenty to learn.
Teddy Bear
PS what a day today.


----------



## alankew (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Joe must agree with Teddy Bear,keep it open and help us learners


----------



## R0n1n (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I second Teddy bear's opinion.

This thread has given an opportunity to look at stocks that I would have missed out on.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If it does stay it will probably be a different thread with far more stringent posting criteria. Posts that dont meet the criteria will be removed with no warning or explanation.

Moderators are volunteers and as such time spent managing the forum is of paramount importance. Some areas are more problematic than others and this thread has become one of them. 

Unfortunately, if you give people an opportunity to ramp rather than contribute meaningful content then some will. In order to weed out these individuals I will need to co-operation of not just the moderators but the whole ASF community.

Maintaining standards here at ASF continues the biggest challenge the moderators and I face on a daily basis.


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Keep an eye on NGM resources.  Has been pushing up over the past week.


----------



## mr_delta (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Joe Blow,

Just delete messages you think are blatant rampings.  But please PLEASE do not close this thread. Why not impose your new rules on this thread itself....

This has been one of the best threads on ASF & taking it off will be a loss to us newbies & even to hardcore investors as you cannot be allover the market all alone. You need some tips to investigate further.....

Thanks & Regards
Mr_Delta


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The mods and I are still deciding what to do with this thread but in the meantime the following are now absolutely mandatory:

1) A chart. If there is no chart attached the post will be removed.
2) A few sentences explaining your analysis, including details of any relevant support and resistance points.

We are tired of the endless ramping that goes on in this thread. Unfortunately the only way to keep a lid on that is to make people contribute more content. The above requirements are now the absolute minimum.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have to agree with the consensus here Joe. The first place i go to on this forum is the potential break outs.

It is a fantastic thread and yes i understand that ramping is a problem and all comments must be measured twice before applying any credence.

If this thread were to be removed my opinion is that all that would happen is the same rampers would relocate to the individual stock threads and do the same thing. Identify and remove the cause not the symptom as the sypmtom will only change the area it is affecting.

Delete the ramps with no questions asked and those that have a lesser understanding of the machinations at work will appreciate you and the moderators all the more Joe. Those that are ramping will know why and bite their tongues. Those that ramp and are ignorant of the rules will ask the question and learn.


Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> The mods and I are still deciding what to do with this thread but in the meantime the following are now absolutely mandatory:
> 
> 1) A chart. If there is no chart attached the post will be removed.
> 2) A few sentences explaining your analysis, including details of any relevant support and resistance points.
> ...




Joe a chart is a good idea imo, and maybe you could bring the 100 character min to this thread as well?
I would like to see this thread continue but fully understand why you and the mods are so frustrated with it.


----------



## BradK (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What if you dont know how to post a chart? ... GO MUR... UP up and away!!!! :


----------



## chops_a_must (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AED once again looking strong and bumping up against resistance.

An off screen buyer took out about $750,000 worth by the looks. Long sideways consolidation.

Check out the AED thread for charts etc.

Up 7.5% at the moment.


----------



## BradK (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BradK said:


> What if you dont know how to post a chart? ... GO MUR... UP up and away!!!! :




I'm only being smart arsey.,.... sorry about that Joe... couldn't resist 

BrMURadK


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BradK said:


> What if you dont know how to post a chart? ... GO MUR... UP up and away!!!! :




There is no excuse not to know how to post charts: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chops_a_must said:


> AED once again looking strong and bumping up against resistance.
> 
> An off screen buyer took out about $750,000 worth by the looks. Long sideways consolidation.
> 
> ...




Chops, yours is the last post I am going to let through without a chart because I just posted the new mandatory requirements and you may have missed them, and at least you bothered to contribute some meaningful content.

But from this point on, any post in this thread without a chart will be immediately removed.


----------



## chops_a_must (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Chops, yours is the last post I am going to let through without a chart because I just posted the new mandatory requirements and you may have missed them, and at least you bothered to contribute some meaningful content.
> 
> But from this point on, any post in this thread without a chart will be immediately removed.




What about making reference to it like I did? No point in doubling up...


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chops_a_must said:


> What about making reference to it like I did? No point in doubling up...




Takes 10 seconds to attach a chart to a post. Also, the time frames from charts in the thread may not illustrate your point properly. They also may not be up to date.

Lets try and raise the bar here and let this thread stand on its own.


----------



## j4mesa (28 June 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Yes, joe 
please consider before closing this thread.
It has been a great time learning from here.

If we must meet the criteria , then we will go with it.
My suggestion:

1. Put your criteria in
2. See how it goes, if not according to what you want. We can go to something agreeable from that point.

again it is only suggestion


----------



## Kremmen (3 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Firstly, I do not want to see anyone telling others to "get on" a stock. Nobody should be telling anyone else to buy or sell anything.




And nobody should be taking any notice either. We're not in kindergarten and you're not going to protect us from the rest of the world. If anyone reading this thread can't tell the difference between an interesting analysis of a stock chart and ramping of the type you're talking about, they shouldn't be investing at all. ... ever!

If "get on this stock" posts appear, sure, remove them, from whatever thread they may be in, but don't wreck the useful nature of the discussion along with it.


----------



## ta2693 (3 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Dear administrators
After you revised the rule on this thread, I find there does not have a new single post appear. 
I think the rule may be too strict to make member contribute their view on  breakout.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ta2693 said:


> Dear administrators
> After you revised the rule on this thread, I find there does not have a new single post appear.
> I think the rule may be too strict to make member contribute their view on  breakout.




This is too strict?



> 1) A chart. If there is no chart attached the post will be removed.
> 2) A few sentences explaining your analysis, including details of any relevant support and resistance points.


----------



## nizar (3 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PPP, SEK, MPO.

PPP: a close above 29.5c (looks likely at this stage) would be the ultimate. A blue sky close since ASX listing 1989. A bit of volume behind it as well.

MPO: resistance at 28c. Has failed here a number of times. Looks like it will close above it today.

SEK: 4 month long consolidation between $7.20ish - $7.60ish. Looks to have broken out. In fact i would call this borderline outstanding.


----------



## Lachlan6 (3 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Brilliant work Nizar. Much appreciated mate, the market is making us now spoilt for choice, was a toss up between SEK and MPO. Probably leaning towards MPO. (Sorry Joe no charts in this post).


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Lachlan6 said:


> Brilliant work Nizar. Much appreciated mate, the market is making us now spoilt for choice, was a toss up between SEK and MPO. Probably leaning towards MPO. (Sorry Joe no charts in this post).



Lach, it ´s probably OK if you are commenting on someone else ´s analysis. Probably could state why you think MPO above the others though to add some more value. Cheers! Kennas


----------



## namkey (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The Bollingers Bands have slowly tightened around this one and it's decided to make it's move it seems. Up to 71.5c yesterday and up to 75c now. 45 minutes into the day and already 2/3 average volume traded.


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Heres on I've following, waiting for the bottom.

Nice retrace to 50% Fib on lower volumes.

Now broke out of desending triangle yesterday, and confirmed today.


----------



## macca (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Great to see the charts as requested by Joe, but could you guys put the stock code in the comments please.

Us old bu**ars who are half blind struggle to identify the stock sometimes


----------



## namkey (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Apologies, both those charts are of BRW - Breakaway Resources Limited. Held up nicely around 75 to 76c all day before about $40k in trading late in the day dragged it down to 71.5c. A small *$3k) after market close trade then lifted it back up to 74c so it's got a nice continuation of the break-out still.


----------



## R0n1n (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*Stock:*MRE

*Short Summary:*
Minara Resources Limited (MRE, formerly Anaconda Nickel Limited) is involved in mining and exploration for lateritic nickel resources in WA. The company is focused on the Murrin Murrin nickel mining and processing operation. 

It did breakout from its channel but due to low volume I decided to put it in potential breakout as it needs further confirmation.


----------



## CanOz (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey Ron1n, want to calculate the profit target on this one? And the R/R? We've only been looking at triangles mostly on the open plan thread, a channel break is different. Also, theres a possibility of a bearish pattern forming there too....

Cheers,


----------



## R0n1n (4 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Good idea Can.. I will give it a shot over at your "My open book trading plan thread"


----------



## Kremmen (5 July 2007)

*AUN*

AUN stumbled along steadily for the last couple of months until the last few days. Today it traded to $1.805, above its 52-week high. Currently $1.73, but there's a big seller at $1.73 for it to get past. Breaking out? Looks like it might be.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like CNM is going again. Decent volume and movement after a drop off in volume on the pull back, and a bounce near the bottom trend line.

NB: today's data not in the chart.


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWE has been bashing up against 30 for some time. Watch for volume, or quick break through 30 for very good break up. Probably needs to finish above EOD and retest for confirmation. 30 _should _then be good support.


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> NWE has been bashing up against 30 for some time. Watch for volume, or quick break through 30 for very good break up. Probably needs to finish above EOD and retest for confirmation. 30 _should _then be good support.



Looks pretty significant on a longer term chart. Has broken through 30 intraday, but a hold above 30 EOD would be more significant. Couldn't be confident with 'breakout', until close.


----------



## moses (10 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Kennas,

gotta agree with NWE. The Neilson SMA chart tells a similar story with end of day buyer pressure and quality of buying pressure both going in the right direction over the last few days.


----------



## moses (10 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

thar she blows! NWE is taking off as we close...


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> I bought some units in the Hunter Hall Value Growth Trust recently, and it got me to looking at their stock performace over the past few years. Looks to have seriously stalled the past 6 months after an absolutely outstanding run up over the past 3 years, even while been in a bear cave in 2005. After this consolidation period you'd expect it to break up quite sharply. Or down.  Break doesn't look imminent, but one to watch in the coming weeks perhaps. Sorry, it doesn't explore for uranium...:




God, damn it, even I wasn't watching!! Aaaaggghhhhhhh!!!! 

Yet another through to the keeper. I need a secretary to keep track of all these!


----------



## gfresh (13 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Set an eyeball on this one earlier in the week.. 

*CBH* - Current Price $0.595

Note the long term divergence forming from the start of the year.. 

Note at point #1, lows decreasing.. lowest low during this week is high, and good bullish signal. Also consider couple of low ASX days earlier in the week.

Shown in #3 potential breakout point at longterm trend line, failed breakout today however. Note slight increase in volume today over this week's trading, MACD is flat, however sign of potential crossover as well. 

Even if not this week, something should happen 1-2 weeks on pure T/A terms. Monday seems like good entry point, but no recommendation given - I watch only on this one.


----------



## CanOz (13 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Clearly though with that volume, there are still sellers around. It was a Friday though...maybe a retrace back to the trendline before another atempt hey.

Cheers,


----------



## Kremmen (14 July 2007)

*NLX*

NLX has looked to be gradually converging on a price just below $1.30 for the past few months. On Fri, it jumped above its 30-day average for the first time in 3 months, with RSI over 50 and MACD turning positive.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (15 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The FML chart is looking interesting.  If it moves up with volume it will be breaking a significant resistance point on the monthly chart which has formed a large saucer.   The daily chart is currently consolidating in a large pennant.  Nice target if it breaks.  (Invert saucer to get a target of 21.5c).  Would be more interesting if the recent volume was confirming an upward move .. not giving any clues at the moment really .... just have to wait n see.  I'll be waiting for a break with BIG vol.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  EXM*

EXM breaking up on ... great volume (has done half of last weeks volume today already)


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is WAS about to crack ? Short term resistance i think has been broken on Excellent volume, Someone out there with expertise on the Technical front Help Out with a more detailed Graph and analysis Cheers Thanks


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Is WAS about to crack ? Short term resistance i think has been broken on Excellent volume, Someone out there with expertise on the Technical front Help Out with a more detailed Graph and analysis Cheers Thanks



I think you're on the money here Big B. Chanelling slightly up and has just broken some shorter term sidways movement. Good volume spike to support short break, and knocking on the door of the up channel resistance line.


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WOW is starting to get back into the potential break zone, so is probably a potential, potential break. Breaking $29.00 ish resistance and all time highs should set if free. Currently minor support at $28.00 and downside possibly limited to $27.00, pending market disaster.

(not holding - yet)


----------



## Sweet Synergy (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  MWE*

So many nice charts!

Liking MWE as it is breaking a significant monthy resistance and today is moving up on good volume.  If it does break .38 today from its little pennant, it will with great volume.  Nice upside target if it does.  Mrket depth is looking good too.  Currently the 7th most traded small cap today


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  MWE*



Sweet Synergy said:


> So many nice charts!
> 
> Liking MWE as it is breaking a significant monthy resistance and today is moving up on good volume.  If it does break .38 today from its little pennant, it will with great volume.  Nice upside target if it does.  Mrket depth is looking good too.  Currently the 7th most traded small cap today



Mmmmmmmm, interesting. Iron.....Thank you.


----------



## nizar (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMA would look the goods to me if it closes above $2.50.


----------



## Awesomandy (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  MWE*



Sweet Synergy said:


> So many nice charts!
> 
> Liking MWE as it is breaking a significant monthy resistance and today is moving up on good volume.  If it does break .38 today from its little pennant, it will with great volume.  Nice upside target if it does.  Mrket depth is looking good too.  Currently the 7th most traded small cap today




MWE is looking pretty interesting. SP hasn't really gone anywhere today as of 12 noon, but the buys outnumber sells by almost 5:1.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (17 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  MWE*



Awesomandy said:


> MWE is looking pretty interesting. SP hasn't really gone anywhere today as of 12 noon, but the buys outnumber sells by almost 5:1.




Yeah kinda strange ... the report released today appeared positive ... and they said some results from the Katanga prospect drill holes are due within a week. (copper)  Maybe the market was hoping for more substantial news?

Also keeping my eye on MOS ... chart and vol looks like might break up nicely today


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RDR. There's some interesting funnymentals with this one too.


----------



## gfresh (18 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ICN .. 

Has been hovering around $0.044 for a while.. now around $0.050. Support level seems to be $0.045

Be wary however, this one does like to go back down quickly..


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This may have broken, but needs to maintain the rage to go to that thread. Gapped up to 24 this am, so might have jumped already....watch and shoot. 

(bought some yesty)


----------



## greggy (19 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

In my first post ever to the Potential Breakout thread, VLA is a potential break out. Its currently trading just above its SMA (25) according to the Commsec chart and may well have broken its downtrend.  Its moved up this week from 8.2c to 9.1c on reasonable turnover.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (19 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRK has just reported a huge fe JORC in Peru (just down the road) which will put it into the top 15 fe producers in the world. (so they say) Hooly dooly. Might break up from here. Currently $2.60.


----------



## j4mesa (19 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I second you Kennas......
As long as it does not breach 0.22 or 0.225 level.....
Fundamentally it is backed up by lots of JV projects , (for others) please see the HLX thread for the JV projects


----------



## Caliente (19 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ok - just had my last two posts deleted for no chart. So even though I cant chart for sh*t I will man up and post one anyway =)

I first commented on this earlier in the day at 365 when it had just retested and broken its earlier high for the day of 36. That would be the first yellow line. Second yellow line confirmed it for me.

Those cyan lines are my thoughts about the current channel this one is trading in. Anyway - look for movement over the next 3-6 months on this one.

PS - this is a 1 minute chart for todays action only on SXP.


----------



## toc_bat (20 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CTS

Hi All

Thought its about time I had a go at some tech analysis, so I have picked an obvious example (i think). Ok- CTS closed yesterday at an all time EOD high of 70c, the all time ever intraday high was 72c - however on that day on 14Feb it closed at 66c. SO if it breaks 72c and closes above 66c then I would thinkthis qualifies. 

Also note the increasing volume in the last week and half,

Also on the MACD the blue line is above the red, 

OK bye, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## drasicjazz (20 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

agm looks like to make aturnaround after falling from 1.2 to .7
yesterday ended with nice volume above the downtrend line
and the buying press is rising so hopefully shoud be a gain day for agm
and confirming the break


...if someone could help me with a chart that would be great
yust reinstalled my pc from scrath and haven't installed my snaptool
but wanned to share the find
cheers
drasic


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



drasicjazz said:


> agm looks like to make aturnaround after falling from 1.2 to .7
> yesterday ended with nice volume above the downtrend line
> and the buying press is rising so hopefully shoud be a gain day for agm
> and confirming the break
> ...



I'll help you this once Drasic, or Jazz! 

Too early to tell IMO, but might be a bottom. Doesn't mean it's breaking 'up' though, which is an important distinction. Might just not be going down anymore and trend sideways.....breaking out to go sideways isn't necessarily that great. 

Needs to make some higher lows and highs to be going 'up' which is probably a while away. Might be potentially doing that around the green circle, IMO Needs to get through 75 cents first though!! 

I am still concerned with PON, which may not have finished going down, therefore being a significant effect on this sp. Needs some more certainty on PON to recover me feels. 

Definately potential bottom though.


----------



## vert (20 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PNA looks good for a break out weekly and daily


----------



## Sweet Synergy (22 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts   MKY*

Just going thru my trades for monday and thought this looked interesting.  Had its biggest volume day a couple of weeks ago and looks like it might be ready to break up from that pullback.  (nice little ascending double bottom, with a clear resistance line).  

Overall the chart is consolidating sideways so isnt really clear on which way it might break (although that huge green candle with massive vol is suggesting an upward move) ...  a break above .065 with substantial volume would confirm a good entry IMO.

Good luck with your trading next week 
>>> EXM broke last week on huge! vol - still watching FML, MOS, MWE ....


----------



## Iconoclast (23 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I've been lurking for a while and this is my first.

TZN - on an EOD basis this could have been posted in the outstanding breakout thread but I'll be conservative in view of the spike day on 31 May.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Iconoclast said:


> I've been lurking for a while and this is my first.
> 
> TZN - on an EOD basis this could have been posted in the outstanding breakout thread but I'll be conservative in view of the spike day on 31 May.



Yep, not bad. Cheers!


----------



## vert (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Mgo looking for a break above 0.42 then clear of 0.435 

is this an ascending triangle if so is my projection a posibility?


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



vert said:


> Mgo looking for a break above 0.42 then clear of 0.435
> 
> is this an ascending triangle if so is my projection a posibility?



Could classify, and if so I have a target of 50 ish. I've drawn my S&R lines slightly differently I think.


----------



## vert (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

thats looks logical thanks kenas

fib lines suggest first target 0.49 and second target 0.59


----------



## boiler (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Vert how about one of your nice charts on SBS breaking through resistance at .115 cents. My chart posting is pathetic thanks mate.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



boiler said:


> Vert how about one of your nice charts on SBS breaking through resistance at .115 cents. My chart posting is pathetic thanks mate.



Boiler, please have a try at some charts yourself. I'm sure Vert's a busy man!!!

I have time, so I've had a look, just this once! 

There's resistance at a few levels the most obvious to me are marked. 10 cents is strong too...Due to previous action, I wouldn't be game to call any breaks until I see and EOD close above previous resistance.

So, you are right to place this in 'potential' breakout for the moment. Ascending triangles should break up.


----------



## vert (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CME looking to break 0.088 to 0.09 with next resistance at 0.10

good volume as well


----------



## gfresh (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure if this is a potential breakout.. 

AEX

*Currently:* $0.047
*Potential Breakout at:* $0.050 ?

Seems to have a short-term support level around $0.046. No real volume at the moment, but as you can see with parts I have circled in green - can spike up quickly. And it seems to go in 2's (as circled).. today was 1?


----------



## boiler (24 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks kennas for the reply much appreciated. Will give posting charts another shot


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

kenna, posted in "outstanding breakouts" andprobably should hve posted here. Can u advise?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Massive volume this morning! (currently the 2nd most traded share today) The Daily chart shown is breaking a downward resistance line .... could be a nice move


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sweet Synergy said:


> Sorry posted this in the EGO thread as well so forgot to add code ....



If this breaks 9 then put your granny's house on it!!! When it break 1c sell both your wife's kidneys and put them on it. When it breaks 1.2 cents, you'll be really old....LOL 

Seriously though, they are about to be involved in a significant drilling campaign, and if it comes off, could seriously re-rate the company. Check ARC thread for detail. 

Here's an assessment of what it might be worth to them:


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Note: I've copied the EGO posts into the EGO thread after the potential breakout id.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (6 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts - ICP*

ICP has just breached the top of its ascending triangle on outstanding volume friday (looks like 3rd biggest vol day to date) ... so if it trades this morning again on positive high volume its quite likely to complete its triangle target of 19.5 .... the pennant target is 20.5


----------



## brettc4 (6 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FRR - To me appears to be forming an ascending triangle.
It has been doing this in spite of the recent down days across the board.

Does this qualify for a potential breakout if it closes above 0.58?


I think the target would be around 0.67.

Further to this.
If I place an initial stop at a close below the ascending lone at 0.54 and assume I can buy at 0.59 and assuming 25,000 capital with 1% risk, I get the following calculations:
Number of shares = (25,000 / 100) / (buy price - sell price)
Number of shares = 5,000

Maximum Loss: $250
Gain if target 0.67 hit: $400
Reward/Risk = 400/250 = 1.6

Does the Reward match the risk in this case??   I am guessing not but other opinions are welcome.



Brett


----------



## brettc4 (8 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABC - this looks like it may have broken out an ascending triangle.
Do you concur?




Brett


----------



## chennyleeeee (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

No volume on ABC.


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



brettc4 said:


> ABC - this looks like it may have broken out an ascending triangle.
> Do you concur?
> 
> View attachment 12127
> ...



Breaking out of an 8 day ascending triangle probably doesn't necessarily equate to a significant breakout of any importance, but it's certainly better than the rest of the market!!!


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Can anyone post a chart on EMR as it seems to have breakout potential?

Anything over 24-26c seems to indicate a breakout.


Currently, 27c and up over 17%.


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

And the EMR options are up 54.545%


----------



## vert (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

here is a chart and looking good 

market depth strong with total buy 2.2 mil total sell 900k


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Heres a chart but you all have to use a texta on the screen and draw tech lines on it LOL


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Vert and BB.


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Re: EMR, well done gents, please move to the breakout thread!


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

YGL up 12 percent to 28c.

I think the ath is 28.5c 

Lachlan has posted a chart and commented on the YGL thread.


Nice buying.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  CVI*

Has gapped over resistance on the weekly chart today so looks like it might be making the start of a serious break.  Good volume confirming the possible upward move.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  ICP*

Still holding ICP since posting its break up from an ascending triangle 6th aug.  Be one to put on the watch list again for re-entry, due to its large potential pennant target  ... good entry if it breaks .165 today IMO as volume looking fairly good, and vol level today will be significant if it breaks.


----------



## brettc4 (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Sweet,

I question if your upperline of the ascending triangle is in the correct place.  From the reading I have been doing, you shouldn't be using the extremes and as such I would draw the line slight lower.




If you then look at the height of the triangle, it is now only $0.03 and the move today sees a close at $0.155, and if my line at $0.14 is right, the target will be only $0.17 but the protective stop would be at $0.135 which takes the risk/reward the wrong way for me.

Can anyone else comment on where the upper line of this triangle should be placed.

Thanks


----------



## Sweet Synergy (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



brettc4 said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> I question if your upperline of the ascending triangle is in the correct place.  From the reading I have been doing, you shouldn't be using the extremes and as such I would draw the line slight lower.
> 
> ...




Hi Brett,

Good question ... IMO sometimes several ways to place a line of resistance (with specs and most horizontals I like to use the outer boundaries)  but I would agree yours is totally valid. (Be interested to hear what works for anyone else) Would say tho that the potential target of this pattern is more than 17c.  Large pennant that has just been broken has a target of around 18.5c/19c ........  or 21.5c if u start the excelleration from 4c (which looks like the right proportion to me, and also matches with horizontal resistance line coming off weekly chart June 2002).  Significant volume in the recent months would also support an upward move.  I'm still in this but if re-entering I would want to see large volume on the upward move.  Cheers


----------



## jonojpsg (13 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




How's this for a breakout?  I haven't got into charting much at all, but this definitely looks the goods

What do people reckon?


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



jonojpsg said:


> View attachment 12273
> 
> 
> How's this for a breakout?  I haven't got into charting much at all, but this definitely looks the goods
> ...



Yep, was a breakout on the 9th I reckon. Good one. Need to put the 'breakouts' in the breakout thread though..


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This has been going sideways since Jan 06 and is threatening to break all time highs on quite a large ascending triangle. This was in the ascending v descending triangle thread, but thought I'd bump it here, becuase it's getting more interesting. I'm still holding ordinary shares, but sold a long CFD on it at the start of this turbulance to stay safe. This has held up surprisingly well, and I'm looking at another trade on technicals. Clearly breaking $26.00 and you'd expect the build up over the past 18 months to release this for a run. Still at risk of falling over of course, and a break down through $24.00 would put it back in the sin bin.


----------



## vert (23 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EGO looks like it could break either way
finding support around 0.035 last 3 days with vol dropping off 
i suspect it will break up with all the hype about canning basin


----------



## jama_kj (23 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CGM seems to have broken away from its downtrend after releasing its huge nickel resource


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FDL on volume but no news. A penny-dreadful diamond miner, I wonder who knows what?


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



moses said:


> FDL on volume but no news. A penny-dreadful diamond miner, I wonder who knows what?



Thanks M...been watching this for ages, but missed the initial break 

Still some more you reckon? What's the news?????


----------



## zt3000 (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Thanks M...been watching this for ages, but missed the initial break
> 
> Still some more you reckon? What's the news?????




Saw 10mil shares get chomped in space of 2 seconds ... somethings up ... will be watching i think


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Thanks M...been watching this for ages, but missed the initial break
> 
> Still some more you reckon? What's the news?????



Well, its in Pre-open with no news nobody knows nuffin...as per usual!


----------



## zt3000 (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



moses said:


> Well, its in Pre-open with no news nobody knows nuffin...as per usual!




And that surprises you lol

Complete denialbility ... deny deny deny ... they always have they always will lol

still in pre-open


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



zt3000 said:


> And that surprises you lol
> 
> Complete denialbility ... deny deny deny ... they always have they always will lol
> 
> still in pre-open




Not surprised. Neither is anyone else it seems.


----------



## moses (30 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TKG, up 22%, another penny dreadful that has been flat for a long time and today has a spike in volume without news attached. What's interesting about this one is that the Neilson SMA chart provides good indicative support that something is up. Finally, a look at today's depth queue shows that the buys are dominated by multi-million share orders, while the sells are much smaller.

Bottom line; buying pressure is way up, volume is up, SP is up, but as usual DYOR & beware of penny dreadfuls.


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CYL is tightly held a Moly stock and it's shot up 56% today. It also has a rather spectacular SMA chart (see in CYL thread) but being a very thinly traded stock this isn't necessarily significant. No news of course!!!


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFR is yet another penny dreadful thats been tracking flat, now with a sudden burst of interest today on no news. Currently 50% up at 0.12, I've sold TKG while 50% up at .015 and replaced it with this. Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Moses 

CFRO at .003c. Lot of sellers in the options.

How do you think oppies compare to heads?


BTW, 

There was news -

29 Aug 2007 12:22 !  CLUFF ACQUIRES HARD ROCK RIGHTS TO ARDLETHAN TIN MINE


----------



## moneymajix (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TKG

Anns. out

Up 26.667% to 1.9c

Large vol.

Someone might like to post a chart.


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



moneymajix said:


> TKG
> 
> Anns. out
> 
> ...




No shortage of Volume today (142mil) following Fridays runup of 187mil moneymajix...looking good. :

SevenFX


----------



## greenfs (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Here is the chart. Certainly looks like a big break out to me, but it may now be too late to consider getting on board.


----------



## hangseng (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWA may be about to break, lot's of interest al of a sudden. Good volume of 11,849,814 and heading toward old support at .024. 

Too early to call a breakout, however clearly worth watching to look for a confirmed buy signal.


----------



## doctorj (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just a reminder that both this and the outstanding breakout thread require a chart with some supporting analysis when posting a new stock.

Thanks.


----------



## springhill (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What do we think of the Metex spike today? Wouldnt say its huge volume although there was 10 times as many traded today as the daily average. Still a potental breakout IMO


----------



## vert (3 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

nice one springhill, one to keep an eye on. has come up to some old support/resistance at 0.15, must break that to be a breakout. looking at market depth the buy side is 2 to 3 times the sell, could be a chance tomorrow.


cheers


----------



## hangseng (4 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



hangseng said:


> NWA may be about to break, lot's of interest al of a sudden. Good volume of 11,849,814 and heading toward old support at .024.
> 
> Too early to call a breakout, however clearly worth watching to look for a confirmed buy signal.




With chart.

Another blue candle or two and a clear breakout could be called. Early days but it looks to be gaining interest.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (4 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts  LKO*

LKO has had a nice little volume move today, with solid Market depth behind current price, may be on the move up.


----------



## moneymajix (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thoughts on EXm

2.8c

Up over 16% today

(Was up on Monday and Tuesday, too)

Maybe someone can do a chart.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



moneymajix said:


> Maybe someone can do a chart.




moneymajix - Charts are very easy to post. Learn how to do it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## greenfs (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Here is the required chart. I was looking at this last night and was unsure which way it might go. It looks as though Kennas was once again on the ball as I think that he has it in his porttfolio


----------



## moneymajix (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Joe

I will give it a go. 
I am not the best with these things.

Also, EMR is at 32c or up over 23%.




PS: Thanks for the EXM chart, Greens


----------



## Uranium (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Imi has been one i have watched for a while and believe it is undervalued.A breakout could be imminent on FDA approval at end of month.In my opinion.


----------



## explod (5 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have been watching this stock for a move for six months now and interestingly as the silver price moved up overnight so too did Macmin respond.  A great potential mine located just west of Brisbane.  Worth checking out and a potential breakout if it can break above .27 soon.


----------



## springhill (6 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RE: posts 693 and 694
Nice call vert couldnt break LOR hopefully toys with the idea of breaking through soon will def keep an eye on it


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I've been pretty conservative charting this one, as it's been in the long term dog house, but I'm happy to put this up as a potential breakout now. Long term down trend may be over. Seems to be reliant on POG continuing it's break up, of course, so perhaps POG could be in the potential breakout thread too. Although I think that was back at $690. 

(holding)


----------



## jtb (10 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Does this count gents?
Got to go back a long way for higher resistance................


----------



## prawn_86 (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

this is my first chart attempt so go easy.

a rise above 24 - 25 would signal a breakout, in my limited technical experience. 
Also can you have a double bottom? instead of a double top?


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



prawn_86 said:


> This is my first chart attempt so go easy.
> 
> A rise above 24 - 25 would signal a breakout, in my limited technical experience.
> Also can you have a double bottom? instead of a double top?



yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## INORE (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



prawn_86 said:


> this is my first chart attempt so go easy.
> 
> a rise above 24 - 25 would signal a breakout, in my limited technical experience.
> Also can you have a double bottom? instead of a double top?




Hi Prawn...i thank you for this post...but i dont understand how this chart signals a potential breakout...is it because a bottom has been reached that it has more probability to go up?  Could it also trend sideways for a while?  Or is it a volume bought high and volume sold low thing that lots of people are still holding at a loss so it has more potential to get back up?  Sorry for all the questions....cheers.


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



INORE said:


> Hi Prawn...i thank you for this post...but i dont understand how this chart signals a potential breakout...is it because a bottom has been reached that it has more probability to go up?  Could it also trend sideways for a while?  Or is it a volume bought high and volume sold low thing that lots of people are still holding at a loss so it has more potential to get back up?  Sorry for all the questions....cheers.



I only looked at the top chart before, prawn must have added the second one later which doesn't look as good. You are right about a bottom, and potentially a break of a downtrend, and you are right that this doesn't mean a start of an uptrend. Simply a breakout from the downtrend I think. Still has a bit to go before breaking out, but the 'potential' is round abouts.


----------



## vert (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WTE showing signs of moving up with volume increasing
a break of 0.19 for a start then a break of 0.215 - 0.22 would be a clear breakout 
lots of potential with claims that they have a bigger and better anomoly of molybdenum than Moly Mines have
check out latest ann and the boardroom radio interview


----------



## prawn_86 (11 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



INORE said:


> Hi Prawn...i thank you for this post...but i dont understand how this chart signals a potential breakout...is it because a bottom has been reached that it has more probability to go up?  Could it also trend sideways for a while?  Or is it a volume bought high and volume sold low thing that lots of people are still holding at a loss so it has more potential to get back up?  Sorry for all the questions....cheers.




thanks for the Q's Inore, im really not much of a techie but i'll try.

as i type the price has reached 24c, but we'll wait to close to see where it finishes.

i think that the high volume during the sell off and then relatively low volumes from then on, show some signs of accumulation. 20c seems to have formed a nice base.

also what Kennas said is right, it is more about the potential.

i dont actually know what 'officially' confirms an uptrend or anything like that so i guess im just saying that if this does close above 24 - 25c this could (?) constitute a breakout, but not a trend reversal.

all comments appreciated as i would like to increase my technical knowledge


----------



## springhill (20 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think has the POTENTIAL to go breakout tomorrow, small rise in price and increase volume on news of credit suisse increasing holding aswell as a director. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## springhill (20 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EOD chart looks alot more promising


----------



## doctorj (20 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If memory serves, WSA received a small plug in October's Smart Investor.  Perhaps this might account for the jump?


----------



## moneymajix (20 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

See chart - looks like might have bottomed.


From the ann. couple days ago -


The Pine Creek uranium rights substantially expand Thundelarra's already extensive holdings to CREATE ONE OF THE MOST SIGNIFICANT URANIUM PORTFOLIOS IN AUSTRALIA. 


Also, from the ann. 

In consideration for the Pine Creek uranium rights, GBS will receive 
4.5 million ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of Thundelarra 
together with 4.5 million options exercisable at 45 cents each. 



Add to the above shares in UMC & others, as well as upcoming nickel mining.



_Mods: If you don't think it appropriate here, plse cut and paste to the THX thread. Cheers._


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just going back to my post last night re THX.

THX up over 10% today.


----------



## albi000 (22 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Any thoughts on INT?

Break of short term resistance
bullish flag 
reducing as pulling back


----------



## paperclip (23 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Yep, bought some INT at .038 last Tuesday for that very same chart reasoning.
0.052 would be my first target, going on a cup formation over the last couple of months

cheers PC


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Moves - CFE

60.5c
up 0.065, 12.04%



Maybe someone would care to comment on where the sp might be headed. 

I think the previous high is 80c


(For Fun....
MEO
UP over 7%)




DYOR.


----------



## Peakey (25 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BAS

Potential breakout here.

Volume has spiked up recently.

Share price capitulated through 2005, and has been going sideways (accumulated???) ever since. Starting to show some early signs of breaking out. 180 day EMA has flattened out and is starting to turn upwards.

Directors have been buying the stock on market over the past couple of months. Large parcels of 1-2million shares.

Low market cap of $17mil.

Will see if it flies or fizzles......


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



jtb said:


> Does this count gents?
> Got to go back a long way for higher resistance................



I think it was a potential breakout, for sure, but I'm hesitant to put it in the outstanding breakout area yet. Would like to see a hold above 29, and a little more volume. Maybe I'm a bit picky.


----------



## alankew (28 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MSN-up around 8% today and around 20% yesterday,doesnt seem to get much trade so something could be up.At the moment sell side is very think up to 25c.Almost too embaressed to post it now after looking at the chart


----------



## jtb (28 September 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> I think it was a potential breakout, for sure, but I'm hesitant to put it in the outstanding breakout area yet. Would like to see a hold above 29, and a little more volume. Maybe I'm a bit picky.




Its OK Kenna's, me and Mobcat have decided to wait until $3.00 is breached (although 65c may prove a hiccup)


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=206922&postcount=808


----------



## vert (1 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WMT. Have been watching this over the last couple of weeks for an entry. Volume has come in over the last 3 days and today the buy total has become more than the sell side. Higher highs, higher lows and a positive macd. A close @0.20 or above will be even more bullish, first hurdle will be 0.21-0.22.

I'm in @ 0.195


----------



## Peakey (2 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PNA looks to showing signs of heading higher. Hit new highs yesterday at .85, couldn't hold at these levels and closed at .83 on just average volume.

With the price of gold looking strong atm, PNA could be one to have in the watchlist. We'd need to see trading above .85 to head higher.


----------



## wipz (2 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*SEA* is going nuts, currently up 22.5% @ high of 68c with hardly any resistance.  Dont have any charting software but would love to see one. 
Cheers


----------



## greenfs (2 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



wipz said:


> *SEA* is going nuts, currently up 22.5% @ high of 68c with hardly any resistance.  Dont have any charting software but would love to see one.
> Cheers




Chart is attached and it looks brilliant. The market is going nuts again


----------



## Gar (3 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*








Woolworths is setting up quite nicely ATM, the volume might want to pick up a bit though


----------



## tech/a (3 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have you noticed that most of the charts above have a spike low* preceeding *these moves.

Infact you'll see this on most charts.These are what we need to be looking for particularly after the markets had or is having a dose of the bears.
These are the opportunities.

Perhaps there needs to be a thread on spike lows.


----------



## INORE (3 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Have you noticed that most of the charts above have a spike low* preceeding *these moves.
> 
> Infact you'll see this on most charts.These are what we need to be looking for particularly after the markets had or is having a dose of the bears.
> These are the opportunities.
> ...




Hi tech/a, i looked thru the charts posted....i know little about charting but arent these spike lows all around the credit market crash we had in aug...am i not seeing what you are seeing????


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Too late?

Looks like that initial gap up was the trigger.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I guess the first breakout on the 21st would have been the one to jump on.
But BSM is now in blue sky and todays move is strong on good volume. 

They've hit a very large 59m column of high grade Zn/Pb ore (circa 14% Zn equiv) with very good gold/silver credits as well.

Fundamentals - recently started mining que river ore and shipping to ZFX plant.
Hellyer is another project - they're looking at continuing the old Hellyer mine, but today's hit is is a new separate zone near the Hellyer mine which is potentially a significant new discovery.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QOL has hit 38cents which is a peak of late. Up 11%.
Can it hit 40cents?


----------



## greenfs (8 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Avexa Limited (AVX)

I believe that this stock may have achieved a break out on no recent announcements based upon the undermentioned graph. 

Do other subscribers agree or disagree based upon the fact that we have just matched the peak sp for 07/2007? 

Also, what is the likelihood of management receiving a speeding ticket from ASX?


----------



## ezyTrader (8 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CIG currently touching on 0.17 (52-week) high few days ago, with volume increasing, and MD stacking up.


----------



## sydneysider (9 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RAU has broken to a nu hi, pulled back to retest support and now the bidders are looking for stock on the potentiality of an evolving new leg up...stochastics seem to re-inforce this view and indicate a buy from oversold levels. At the moment volume is very slow, but On Balance Volume is +200 million shares and might explain lack of sellers at 4.5...


----------



## Whiskers (9 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The weekly chart probably illustrates the longer term upward momentum better for me, sydneysider.

The daily chart has a hammer on the 5th at the start of a gentle uptrend and the weekly chart currently has an inverted hammer, both bullish indicators.

The market is testing the upper limits up the bollenger band. It looks like we need, and the market is expecting, some better news in the next week or so before making a break out.


----------



## sydneysider (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Whiskers said:


> The weekly chart probably illustrates the longer term upward momentum better for me, sydneysider.
> 
> The daily chart has a hammer on the 5th at the start of a gentle uptrend and the weekly chart currently has an inverted hammer, both bullish indicators.
> 
> The market is testing the upper limits up the bollenger band. It looks like we need, and the market is expecting, some better news in the next week or so before making a break out.




I keep a "daytrader" position in this stock as well as a longer term "block holding". For the riverboat gamblers amongst us i added a 20 day / 4 week moving average on the chart that seems to give a good account of when RAU will twist and turn and currently she looks like we may have a continuation of a substantial bullish move underway. The only point that "bugs" me is the very low volume over the last few days. But then again that may be a function of very little scrip in the market at current levels. The oppies have been trading "very tight" very few can be found around 2.5 which gives us an ex price of 2.5 cents to convert to an sp at 5.0 cents. This must be quite a bullish sign.


----------



## jtb (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bought some more of these yesterday after the strength on the open.
Sold down on small volumes throughout the day but have seen some large buys go through the last two days on no news.
Daily shows a textbook pennant may form and a break through 12c would warrant attention on either Stitch or CBM news due any day now.


----------



## ALFguy (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MXR - worth keeping an eye on for a breakout.


----------



## alankew (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LML-especially the options LMLO.Thought i would beat Mick to it :Cant find my chart if someone can help.Keep IRM in mind when looking at this and it also has potential for U,other base metals great infrastructure and a partner.Thanks


----------



## ta2693 (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

here we are


----------



## ALFguy (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> LML-especially the options LMLO.Thought i would beat Mick to it :Cant find my chart if someone can help.Keep IRM in mind when looking at this and it also has potential for U,other base metals great infrastructure and a partner.Thanks




Not exactly a 'Potential Breakout' there alankew! It's up over 50% already.


----------



## alankew (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ALF should have posted it in the breakout thread as wellTyping one fingered could keep up with the speed of the rise and wa seriously embaressed when i saw the chart.ta thanks for the chart,just emphasises my embaressment


----------



## BIG BWACULL (10 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> ALF should have posted it in the breakout thread as wellTyping one fingered could keep up with the speed of the rise and wa seriously embaressed when i saw the chart.ta thanks for the chart,just emphasises my embaressment




You still a one fingered typist, I have advanced on to two fingers lol : I only resort to one finger when i have a beer in hand


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ALK 

Up 25% yesterday.

Gold and Rare Earths.

US analysis may be spurring this one on.

Resistance in the 40s?


----------



## ta2693 (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Exr. very suspicious trading behavior and Charting.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ladies and gents, and others, 

I've noticed quite a few stocks creep in here that have clearly broken out of a trading range or trend. They should go into the 'OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT' thread.

This thread exists in an attempt to pick stocks approaching breakout positions. 

Thanks! kennas


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas

HDN

Do you consider this a breakout ?

32c, up 18.519% 


Next seller at 39c and only a couple of sellers.

About 88,500 shares for sale. No one seems to want to let go of these.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



moneymajix said:


> Kennas
> 
> HDN
> 
> ...



Hard one. 

Potentially breaking through 30 perhaps. So, if it does, it's a breakout. It was 'potential' before the jump today....maybe. Close call for this one. 

Generally, the idea with 'potential' breakouts is to identify them before they've started to break through the resistance. 

In HDN's case it's started to break through already, but hasn't confirmed...


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas

Moses posted this WITH A CHART on the HDN thread at the end of Sept.

*Hmmm... I haven't been paying much attention lately, but HDN provides a far more attractive SMA chart than anything else on my watchlist.* I can't buy it as I have no cash atm, so I've picked it for the stock comp instead.


Thanks Moses.


----------



## spooly74 (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

UMC -United Minerals

Had a strong bounce off 40c and continued up on volume.
Expecting results from an iron ore drilling campaign soon. If positive, it may break past previous highs.


----------



## wipz (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Does look like RSN is slowly turning around the last 3 days.  Dont have Charting software could someone post a chart and comment..


----------



## greenfs (11 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here is the chart requested. Looks OK to me, but the next day or so will confirm viz MACD & DMI movements.


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



wipz said:


> Does look like RSN is slowly turning around the last 3 days.  Dont have Charting software could someone post a chart and comment..



wipz, you don't need software, you can get charts for free on a number of sites. Try Big Charts for a start. Just punch in au: and the stock code, and play with the settings in 'advanced chart' function. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A reminder on how to post a chart.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530

The function to load a chart up is as seen below:


----------



## Whiskers (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GCR seems to have found solid support around 37 to 38c for the last couple of months. The DMI+ has been moving up on low volume and the bollinger band squeeze surely can't get much tighter without something going pop... can it? 

TRO must be nearly finished drilling on the Cullarin JV. TRO is optermistic of a sizeable potential resource there. Work is also progressing on GCR's Labrador, Panama and Rast properties also in preperation to drill soon. And what about the Mulga Tank U and Ni project in WA?


----------



## wipz (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MDX breakin out:


----------



## rub92me (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Whiskers said:


> GCR seems to have found solid support around 37 to 38c for the last couple of months. The DMI+ has been moving up on low volume and the bollinger band squeeze surely can't get much tighter without something going pop... can it?
> 
> TRO must be nearly finished drilling on the Cullarin JV. TRO is optermistic of a sizeable potential resource there. Work is also progressing on GCR's Labrador, Panama and Rast properties also in preperation to drill soon. And what about the Mulga Tank U and Ni project in WA?



I would need to see the ADX moving up before I'd consider this a potential break-out. Also for the breakout to be great one thing I look for is the ADX staying below the +DMI and -DMI for a while. It's still ranging in my book. Doesn't mean it won't break out of course, but can't say much about the direction at the moment


----------



## rowes (12 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is my first entry to the potential breakouts thread, hope this is acceptable. 

The reason why i added it is that originally 14.5 acted as its resistance and and now it seems to be its support level. It has been tested twice recently and both times held well and rebounded nicely. the bottom may drop out yet but as it stands it appears to be holding nicely again over the last couple of days. but i suspect a few people would be watching to see if the support holds, i know i am.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is this a "Potential Breakout alert" or not? I'm sure kennas will put me straight on this. 

Felix Resources (FLX) have moved between $4.55 and $6.04 in the last 6 months or so. They appear now to have the potential to breakout of this trend. The chart is shown on the companies website at:  http://www.felixresources.com.au


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



noirua said:


> Is this a "Potential Breakout alert" or not? I'm sure kennas will put me straight on this.




Seem nice find Noirua, 

Though just an apprentice using hand tools, as they won't let me near any power tolls yet..

SevenFX


----------



## noirua (13 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Your chart looks OK to me SevenFX. St Barbara Ltd., also seem to be getting close to a breakout and the recent run-up has been quite strong - 20 day moving average appears to be going with it.


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



noirua said:


> Your chart looks OK to me SevenFX. St Barbara Ltd., also seem to be getting close to a breakout and the recent run-up has been quite strong - 20 day moving average appears to be going with it.




Hope this is useful, though perhaps Kennas will want your charts, so these may not count.... LOL


----------



## Whiskers (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rub92me said:


> I would need to see the ADX moving up before I'd consider this a potential break-out. Also for the breakout to be great one thing I look for is the ADX staying below the +DMI and -DMI for a while. It's still ranging in my book. Doesn't mean it won't break out of course, but can't say much about the direction at the moment




I take your point, rubme.

But I feel that the ADX and DMI don't behave quite the same with all companies. With this one for me it looks in the ball park chart wise, but factoring in the fundamentals as well, I cannot see how that position can be maintained for much longer, particularly with assays, for what the jv partner believes is potentially a significant resource, out in the near future.

From my personal communication with the relatively new CEO I find he is loath to provide update reports and keeps a pretty tight lid on leaks compared to some. I have been frustrated before I contacted him, but now I think he is more of a quiet achiever, in that he has taken the company in a new direction and uped the ante to get significant resources.

I guess I will wager my  worth. Winner take all.


----------



## paperclip (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AIM is just on the edge of a potential breakout IMO. check the options as well if your keen.


----------



## rhen (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

G'Day Paperclip,

Interesting as to why you select AIM as a potential breakout. My weekly chart suggested a buy in the week ending 5/10. But the daily chart to me is much less convincing. The volume is not suggestive (to me) of a breakout occurring just yet, however, if it breaks beyond 26.5c, there is some hope. 
I own some AIM shares.
Hope you're right.
regards
rhen


----------



## rhen (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's my weekly chart of AIM. The 1 and 3 are self-programmed as buy alerts (of course they are not infallible...they are "potential" buy indicators).

regards
rhen


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhen said:


> Here's my weekly chart of AIM. The 1 and 3 are self-programmed as buy alerts (of course they are not infallible...they are "potential" buy indicators).
> 
> regards
> rhen



Looks close rhen. Horizonal, downward and 200 d ma.....lots of resistance......cheers.


----------



## paperclip (14 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hi rhen, i think AIM has complete a double bottom ( 17/8 and 17/9 at .19cents )
now has closed above the .245 cent level for a week'ish ( .245 the high in the double bottom ) , i also think zinc is a good thing to be on ATM aswell
cheers PC


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWE approaching 35, yet again...


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Beach might be about to break?

Looks like an inverse H&S as well. See BPT thread...


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

There's potential and breakouts all over the shop at the moment. 

I have a perception that the smaller caps have just started to catch up to the larger caps in going on to record highs...


----------



## paperclip (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MLS having a crack today! a close above $0.08 could see a nice run to $0.095+ IMO
cheers PC


----------



## Gar (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hows about something a little different 

a short

ALL (aristocrat gaming) could be setting up for its next leg down if todays breakout is confirmed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

THX

Do we really need  100 characters with  a chart  when time is paramount?
Surely a Chart says it all?


----------



## doctorj (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

You don't need 100 in this thread.


----------



## Whiskers (15 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Further to earlier chart for GCR, there seems to be a definite increase in buyers over sellers, about 3:1 within four points of the market.



> Quotes Market Depth Golden Cross Resources Limited (GCR)
> (Trading Status: CLOSE)
> As at 15/10/2007 8:28:17 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Uranium (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hello,

This is my prediction on gnl, just on speculation of the gold prices direction(up).
I have a link to the asx website for a chart.This is my opinion only i beleive this stock is relatively undervalued as a gold producer in the current climate. And with the high grade hematite mineralization at the Mt Bevan Iron
Ore Project it is the mineral flavour of the year.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=GNL#chart

Dom


----------



## Joe Blow (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Uranium said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my prediction on gnl, just on speculation of the gold prices direction(up).
> I have a link to the asx website for a chart.This is my opinion only i beleive this stock is relatively undervalued as a gold producer in the current climate. And with the high grade hematite mineralization at the Mt Bevan Iron
> ...




Dom,

This thread is for *potential* breakouts, meaning a specific reason or reasons must be given for a possible imminent breakout of any suggested stocks. Your post contains general information only and is therefore not appropriate for this thread.

Look at some of the other posts in this thread as examples.


----------



## ta2693 (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABU is on the edge of breaking out.


----------



## giss (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ACS seems to be a potential breakout
volume increasing
sellers thinning
price has steadily risen for some time now on low volume.


----------



## alankew (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NTU appears to be on the verge of breaking out.Along with a few U hopefuls etc and  PDN may have turned the corner.Should also be some results due soon.


----------



## SevenFX (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> NTU appears to be on the verge of breaking out.Along with a few U hopefuls etc and  PDN may have turned the corner.Should also be some results due soon.




Not sure if I see any breakout Alan. Perhaps you could explain further.

Will keep an eye on it though...

SevenFX


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Has this alraedy broken out  Here is a chart some body tell me  Thanks 
MPO


----------



## SevenFX (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Has this alraedy broken out  Here is a chart some body tell me  Thanks
> MPO




YES, nice one, and perhaps should be moved to Breakouts Threads.

Nice Find BIG BWACULL.

SevenFX


----------



## alankew (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Tekman its just on the point of(hopefully)breaking out.Up6% yesterday and 10% today and is much unloved so needs a few friends and followers


----------



## pods (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RMA looks good.

Reasonably high volumes for the past week including end of last week. From a low of 1.7 to today's high of 2.8. 

It looks to have just broken past a small break point of 2.6. Could there be more in store?

Today's volume @ 3,500,000 as of  11:23 AEST.


----------



## Sean K (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



SevenFX said:


> YES, nice one, and perhaps should be moved to Breakouts Threads.
> 
> Nice Find BIG BWACULL.
> 
> SevenFX



BB, Tek, looks a bit different on a slightly longer timeframe.

Potential....


----------



## SevenFX (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> Tekman its just on the point of(hopefully)breaking out.Up6% yesterday and 10% today and is much unloved so needs a few friends and followers




Alan.

This stock has had little to no volumes(50,000-100,000), which can be difficult to get in n out of at a satisfactory price.  Large Gaps in SP makes it risky one to trade IMO...

Though everyone to their own.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## pods (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pods said:


> RMA looks good.
> 
> Reasonably high volumes for the past week including end of last week. From a low of 1.7 to today's high of 2.8.
> 
> ...




Last sale was @ 3c and bids are forth comming just bellow. If you had to identify breakout points you'd probably do so at 2.6c and 2.8. Those have now been cleared and beyond that the next point would be above 6c.

volume now at 4,300,000+ as at 11:33 AEST.


----------



## ALFguy (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MXR (again) - still think this could move if there's any buying above 31c.


----------



## SevenFX (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> BB, Tek, looks a bit different on a slightly longer timeframe.
> 
> Potential....




Looks Good to me BB,

SevenFX


----------



## pods (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pods said:


> Last sale was @ 3c and bids are forth comming just bellow. If you had to identify breakout points you'd probably do so at 2.6c and 2.8. Those have now been cleared and beyond that the next point would be above 6c.
> 
> volume now at 4,300,000+ as at 11:33 AEST.




Last sale @ 3.5c with 5,500,000+ volume as of 11:54 AEST


----------



## Sean K (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



SevenFX said:


> Looks Good to me BB,
> 
> SevenFX



Hmmm, perhaps my chart was delayed. Or, it's moved since then?


----------



## rowes (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Has this alraedy broken out  Here is a chart some body tell me  Thanks
> MPO





Hi BW, added this one a couple of days ago to this thread, have been watching it each day for the last week and wasnt today!!!!


----------



## yuyry002 (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hey guys this is my first one. so correct me if am wrong.


----------



## Peakey (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWE 

Triangle pattern appears to be forming.

Waiting for a breakout through .35.


----------



## Sean K (17 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



yuyry002 said:


> hey guys this is my first one. so correct me if am wrong.



Might have been potential at 20 ish too. Got a stock code? It is WME


----------



## pods (18 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

An update on RMA as of this morning during pre-trade


----------



## Gar (18 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm loving the look of thos NWE charts


----------



## vert (18 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ego getting close to another run up with drill results soon from stokes bay. buyers started coming in yesterday and if 0.024 gets taken out i believe it will be on its way up again


----------



## alankew (18 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABU as posted above by ta,up 6.5% already on volume of nearly 1 Mill so early on,must be a leaky ship


----------



## yuyry002 (18 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Might have been potential at 20 ish too. Got a stock code? It is WME




Sorry it is WME. Is this a H&S bottom? Not sure but recent high volume must mean something. Only time will tell.


----------



## doctorj (19 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

In truth, I think this sits somewhere between a potential break out and an outstanding one (there's nothing outstanding about it yet).  

Volume is up and plenty of strength from the buyers over the past week.


----------



## ta2693 (19 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

mpj


----------



## alankew (19 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GSE-probably an outstanding breakout now as chart a day old.


----------



## alankew (19 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GSE-follow up,would say it is currently outstanding-up 13%.I believe some results are due on its tenaments and also some sort of approval for mining/exploration.Picked up off another board due to someones bollingers being squeezed


----------



## vert (26 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MLS came out with  great ann on their u yesterday, assays 0.53%, 2.31%,0.96%.

some cappers holding it only just at 0.105 but if that gets broken look out!


----------



## FlyBoy (26 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CCL. Viewed weekly. Just completed a corrective wave 2 and running up on reaonsable volume toward wave 3? Last night closed on the high of the bar with a wide spread.


----------



## rhyslivs (26 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I am fairly new to this so take what i say with a grain of salt. But, could SEN be a potential breakout? Been showing some resistance around the .12 - .14 mark and there has been good volume in the last month. There has also been some positive announcements in the last couple of days. 

Are these the signs i should be looking for?


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhyslivs said:


> I am fairly new to this so take what i say with a grain of salt. But, could SEN be a potential breakout? Been showing some resistance around the .12 - .14 mark and there has been good volume in the last month. There has also been some positive announcements in the last couple of days.
> 
> Are these the signs i should be looking for?



Good pick rhyslivs. Breaking 15 and it may be heading up again.


----------



## thedave (27 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I've attached a couple of charts for WME, one for 2 years, one for 2 months.  What are thoughts on this?  Price rose 6% on Friday, volume also rose relative to recent turnover.  (I hold this stock).


----------



## tech/a (27 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RVR


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'll move this to Breakout alerts---only kidding.
Target 63c.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Been waiting for this one, for what seems like an eternity now.

After sideways trading for months, it looks like Arrow is ready to roll again. It has a bit of resistance to get through in the 2.60 range, and it may fail here. Aside from that, there doesn't look to be much before ~$3.00.

I just love the way any weakness, no matter how small, has been bought up. Long term fundamentals and trend still look to be intact. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MPO, would this be classed as ans ascending triangleconfused: if thats what its called) on the verge of a breakout :dunno:
 someone please inform me on what this chart is called :1zhelp:


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



BIG BWACULL said:


> MPO, would this be classed as ans ascending triangleconfused: if thats what its called) on the verge of a breakout :dunno:
> someone please inform me on what this chart is called :1zhelp:



Looks like a little ascending triangle as part of a pole and pennant. Volume coming off a bit during consolidation suggesting accumulation which will probably result in a break up. 

(will tank now )


----------



## Wantitnow (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CTS.  Up around 12% at the moment.  Volumes up to 1.5 million today on no news.  Potential breakout ?  I ask the question as I'm pretty new to this analysis stuff.  Feedback appreciated.  Cheers


----------



## nizar (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Wantitnow said:


> CTS.  Up around 12% at the moment.  Volumes up to 1.5 million today on no news.  Potential breakout ?  I ask the question as I'm pretty new to this analysis stuff.  Feedback appreciated.  Cheers




Major resistance at 60c.
Lets see what it does 2mrw.

I wouldnt touch it at the minute. Its got to 60c before on volume only to get smashed back down again.


----------



## james99 (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Re MPO: Agree with analysis; good support at just under and around .20; and with a good performance in the international markets and given the announcement today a breakout could occur shortly. Some increased volume is probably required to make a technical prediction and would I think be required for a strong breakout. However, trading on fundamentals is perhaps safer in the medium and long term (and the fundamentals are v. good IMO compared to its sector; I have posted elsewhere regarding those).


----------



## rhen (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Porper said:


> I think you have the wrong stock code rhen.
> 
> PRW closed at all time lows on increased volume and is in a steep downtrend.
> 
> Anyone holding this needs therapy-quick.




I posted here re PRW, suggesting it as a potential breakout. Several members derided my posting. I purchased PRW at 18c on the 26th June.

Have a great day,
rhen


----------



## woodrel (30 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nice job rhen.
Reminds me of an old quote:
"He who thinks he knows does not know. He who knows he does not know, knows."
You have to admit that it was pretty gutsy getting in where you did though.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhen said:


> I posted here re PRW, suggesting it as a potential breakout. Several members derided my posting. I purchased PRW at 18c on the 26th June.
> 
> Have a great day,
> rhen



People were correct to question you. The stock was in a solid downtrend at that point. Technically, it didn't really start an uptrend until mid Jul. You might have been lucky on this occasion.


----------



## nizar (31 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> People were correct to question you. The stock was in a solid downtrend at that point. Technically, it didn't really start an uptrend until mid Jul. You might have been lucky on this occasion.




Lucky?
Oh, you mean like how you picked up BMN near the bottoms and made a nice profit?


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nizar said:


> Lucky?
> Oh, you mean like how you picked up BMN near the bottoms and made a nice profit?



I was lucky. But it wasn't a technical buy either. That's what this thread is about isn't it? So, the comparison is pointless.


----------



## Caliente (31 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

COK is rising - looking to shoot into uncharted waters on increasing volume, RSI bounce and emerging +ve MACD divergence.


----------



## nizar (31 October 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Caliente said:


> COK is rising - looking to shoot into uncharted waters on increasing volume, RSI bounce and emerging +ve MACD divergence.




Looks very nice.

I like it how it broke 50c resistance then pulled back to it and bounced off it like a champion.


----------



## thedave (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WME
Just gone to 28c which is a new high.
Volume 500,000+.
See chart of past month (attached).


----------



## daggs (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ARH - Australasian resources.

1.50 looks an important level here although will probably need to break 1.60 to be classed as a breakout.
I got in yesterday at 1.45.
Iron ore, Pilbara, Chinese backing. Need I say more?
Any thoughts/criticsm appreciated


----------



## rico01 (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Metals x could be ready to test its previous resistance and move on to higher closes


----------



## moses (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

You're wrong in my books, sorry.

Its running quite nicely today, but thats no breakout over 3 months.


----------



## explod (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



roland said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think BPT is breaking out. It seems to have been stuck between 1.47 and 1.50 for so long. Chart please.




Sorry, bit of a rise today like many others it has had and today of no note and volume unchanged.  Need to see more action yet.  A 10% break above $1.60 would be a different matter though.  JMHO


----------



## roland (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How about a weekly break out ??? Just kidding!!!! 

At least I am pretty excited about BPT today.


----------



## Go Nuke (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry guys i dont have tome to do a chart, but *MTN* looks to have broken out!

Good news for those of you who were following that stock.
Seems to be following the other U players of late.


----------



## nizar (1 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Go Nuke said:


> Sorry guys i dont have tome to do a chart, but *MTN* looks to have broken out!
> 
> Good news for those of you who were following that stock.
> Seems to be following the other U players of late.




OMG.
I just realised last week this was trading around $2.50.
I sold mine at $5-sumthing.
But damn I feel sorry for the believers.
Actually, no i don't -- that's one of the main risks of "believing"


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TZL is slowly breaking out/is going to breakout. If it isn't already, it will soon. I believe the looming announcement of a delisting and relisting on NASDAQ is playing a part.

Possibly not one for short term traders though.


----------



## Wilson! (2 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CDS

Broken above all time high, on good volume, on a red day
Cheers
Wilson!


----------



## tigerboi (3 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

my own yardstick for potential breakouts is 2/1 buyers to sellers,if not i dont consider it even close,of all the previous posts,bpt,mlx,arh,mtn,tzl,cds only cds would be called a breakout,recent breakout i did good on was heg,cds on friday was 8/1+buyers.so that i believe is the best way to find a genuine,if you use 2/1+ ratio it always has a good run,another recent example has been flx,mondays trading should see pdn,stu,heg,plus other uranium stocks like blr,nru,snu,unx,dyl,come in for heavy buying as investors hunt for more value,mhl is another with 2/1+ on friday,anyway thats my way,charts give you a guide to the ratio of buyers/sellers,so look at the ratio & you will find you make less entries on sideway movers.good luck


----------



## explod (3 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tigerboi said:


> my own yardstick for potential breakouts is 2/1 buyers to sellers,if not i dont consider it even close,of all the previous posts,bpt,mlx,arh,mtn,tzl,cds only cds would be called a breakout,recent breakout i did good on was heg,cds on friday was 8/1+buyers.so that i believe is the best way to find a genuine,if you use 2/1+ ratio it always has a good run,another recent example has been flx,mondays trading should see pdn,stu,heg,plus other uranium stocks like blr,nru,snu,unx,dyl,come in for heavy buying as investors hunt for more value,mhl is another with 2/1+ on friday,anyway thats my way,charts give you a guide to the ratio of buyers/sellers,so look at the ratio & you will find you make less entries on sideway movers.good luck





Agree but do you refer to numbers of buyers/sellers or the value.  A legacy to me from Rivken some years ago was to guage size of buys and sells.  Eg. on your formula a buyer wanting 1000 BHP against 2 sellers selling 500 BHP each would indicate a positive for in.   However activity level is very important.  Volume needs to be above normal with big buyers and small sellers is my rule of thumb .........as well as the other charting and fundamental isues of course.

Another problem is that some traders will ramp up or down at stratiegic times,  i.e.   large sell to trigger stops then trawling back in, hence the need to be alert to overall volume and acitivity.


----------



## tigerboi (3 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

mate its all taken into account as i can & do a quick calculation of the average sitting in the buy & sell slots eg.12 buyers 1.2m vol = av 100,000 trade & so on,when you get 2/1+ buyers over sellers you invariably get more buy volume than sell volume,of course! thats how the price goes up,i havent got my trading page up now but i gave examples cds  friday being the best,think of a pendulum & 2/1+ is the start of a smile like formation,get in at 2/1+, swings high, get off at your exit-take profit point,swings back.take inp when it went 500% just recently,from memory,open on huge news at about 0.68 after previous close of 0.40,swing high to $1.97(who bought that???) close $1.65,so entry was 2/1+ 0.68, exit was about 2 1/2 +,so say in 0.70 run 2 1/2+ best exit was from $1.75 -$1.90,if you work within these parameters you will always make good $$$ if you dont get out it will retrace & give back profits,recent runs for me have been,wgp,inp,cul,heg,irm.have a look around their is opportunities nearly (not all) every day...cds is a breakout,massive at 8/1+ ratio.see how you go monday ok?


----------



## tigerboi (3 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Caliente said:


> COK is rising - looking to shoot into uncharted waters on increasing volume, RSI bounce and emerging +ve MACD divergence.




at 3/1 ratio this is in breakout mode,interesting to see how it opens on monday,but this with more buyers likely will go along nicely.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Some interesting information above, but you may need to continue the discussion in another thread. 

Posts in this thread require a chart, or the post is deleted without notice.

If any make it through, it's because the Mods have been busy....

Thanks for your cooperation.

kennas


----------



## SevenFX (5 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EGO News.

Results of Testing the Nullara Formation due in the next 2-3days.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071105/pdf/00779399.pdf

SevenFX


----------



## explod (5 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If the gold price stays firm we should maintain a good break here with a target in the next month or so of $8.00


----------



## thedave (6 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WME has moved significantly this morning.
Up 13%, 1,000,000 shares in first 15 minutes, consolidated above 12 year resistance level over last two trading days.


----------



## thedave (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Well WME moved to my out at 34.5c after close today so that was a nice run.

I hold HCY.  Any comments on the potential of the chart below?

Volume was just over 19 million today, and closed at 0.034.


----------



## rowes (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AFG

Added this one as a potential due to the fact its been in a steady downtrend and reached its support level at around 7.15 stochastics have been in the oversold area for sometime and yesterdays close created a good old homing pigeon formation. this can signify the start of a reversal but would like to see some buyers stepping up to the plate in the next day or two to confirm this. volume has also dropped off considerably indicating the selling pressure is easing up. thought it might be a good one to keep an eye on.

cheers 
Rowes


----------



## alankew (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PRE-this is actually outstanding but cant seem to post in the thread.I have been visiting the darkside lately(HC)apologies to JoeASF will always be my true love,some idiots on there but some decent posters as well.


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The wall at 4.60 just went. Should be interesting trading in the last twenty minutes.

edit - stack replenished.


----------



## tigerboi (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tigerboi said:


> mate its all taken into account as i can & do a quick calculation of the average sitting in the buy & sell slots eg.12 buyers 1.2m vol = av 100,000 trade & so on,when you get 2/1+ buyers over sellers you invariably get more buy volume than sell volume,of course! thats how the price goes up,i havent got my trading page up now but i gave examples cds  friday being the best,think of a pendulum & 2/1+ is the start of a smile like formation,get in at 2/1+, swings high, get off at your exit-take profit point,swings back.take inp when it went 500% just recently,from memory,open on huge news at about 0.68 after previous close of 0.40,swing high to $1.97(who bought that???) close $1.65,so entry was 2/1+ 0.68, exit was about 2 1/2 +,so say in 0.70 run 2 1/2+ best exit was from $1.75 -$1.90,if you work within these parameters you will always make good $$$ if you dont get out it will retrace & give back profits,recent runs for me have been,wgp,inp,cul,heg,irm.have a look around their is opportunities nearly (not all) every day...cds is a breakout,massive at 8/1+ ratio.see how you go monday ok?



heres a stu chart as an example,i called as a breakout @0.910...hope it works.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tigerboi said:


> heres a stu chart as an example,i called as a breakout @0.910...hope it works.



TB, STU was probably a 'potential' breakout around the green circle. It broke out long ago. You can now put stocks that have significantly broken out from a trading range in the 'OUTSTANDING Breakout' thread. Cheers.


----------



## nioka (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> PRE-this is actually outstanding but cant seem to post in the thread.I have been visiting the darkside lately(HC)apologies to JoeASF will always be my true love,some idiots on there but some decent posters as well.




Agree with you on this one. I tried to post it on Monday as a "potential" one but couldn't post the chart to back it up. I think it has now confirmed it's position as having broken out.


----------



## tigerboi (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

heres one ive been sweating on waiting for a good anns.& now its out this is set to take of just nicely.


----------



## tigerboi (7 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> TB, STU was probably a 'potential' breakout around the green circle. It broke out long ago. You can now put stocks that have significantly broken out from a trading range in the 'OUTSTANDING Breakout' thread. Cheers.




yep just wanted to see if my charts was working,over to outstanding as you say,cheers.tb


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Someting seems afoot with Kor. Increased volume and shareprice out of nowhere.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Pommiegranite said:


> Someting seems afoot with Kor. Increased volume and shareprice out of nowhere.



Agree.


----------



## drmb (9 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CQT moving up on volume with no news really - so to speak


----------



## tigerboi (9 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i like this as a smokey under the radar ready to crack...over the 25 ema & onto the 50 ema.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tigerboi said:


> i like this as a smokey under the radar ready to crack...over the 25 ema & onto the 50 ema.



Does it have a code?


----------



## MARKETWAVES (10 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What do you think ?............
---------------------------------------
*Usd/Cad* - Was Today's rally a Short Covering Rally ?


-------------------------------------------
( Double click on chart to enlarge )


----------



## drmb (10 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Does it have a code?




Must be MALACHITE RESOURCES NL (MAR) http://www.malachite.com.au/ which announced 5 Nov its first resouce estimate (which coincides with last leg up on chart below http://www.malachite.com.au/pdf/asx/2007/MAR - Conrad Silver Resource Statement 05Nov07.pdf (Note last dot point)

FIRST RESOURCE ESTIMATE AT THE CONRAD SILVER PROJECT: OVER 10Moz OF SILVER EQUIVALENT DELINEATED HIGHLIGHTS
• The initial estimate of mineral resources at Conrad has been completed.
• This estimate extends to a maximum depth of 260m and is made up by resources in
 the KING CONRAD LODE,
 the GREISEN LODE,
 ALWELL’S LODE,
 a small part of the CONRAD LODE, and
 the various LODE ENVELOPES (“VEIN ZONES”).
• In the area drilled, a mineral resource containing 10.4 million ounces of silver equivalent1 has been delineated.
• The resource is open along strike and at depth.
• Drilling will resume early in 2008 and is expected to add substantially to
the initial resource.


----------



## tigerboi (10 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Does it have a code?




yep next to daily:mar...


----------



## MARKETWAVES (13 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here  is  what  the  the *Usd/Cad*  did  today !........

  There  been no  break-out  like  this  all  year ........
----------------------------------------------------------------------

  Make  no  mistake , this strong rally  was  caused  by short-covering 
 from Friday 's price action .....( *NO  MORE  SELLERS  LEFT TO  SELL  TO* !)
 ( AND The  brokers , are  are big part of this because they know  where  all  the  stops  are )
----------------------------------------------------------
Oil  Prices  now  has  new  problem , time  to Slow Down production ...
   SEE  TODAY'S  RESULT CHART  BELOW


----------



## thedave (13 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HCY up 9% on volume of 30 million today.
Some news on resources.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Possibility.


----------



## rico01 (14 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like EXM is trying hard again to break up. Won,t be long now


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rico01 said:


> Looks like EXM is trying hard again to break up. Won,t be long now



Yep, looks to be breaking up on the expectation of some decent drill recults.


----------



## vert (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ARX looking interesting since late oct with vol increasing as sp decreased til the 16th nov with large vol and hammer reversal.
last 2 days have been the largest vol ever with a 40 % increase 
buy sell is 3:1 in favour of the buys.


----------



## ricm (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hi vert,
i was going to post the same thing tonite on ARX.

although volume is high, remember there are a cr@p load of new issued around now, as well as a checked history...but still i cant resist :
cheers
R


----------



## vert (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hi ricm,

i know what your saying but do traders really care? they will jump on momentum and having a cr@p load of shares means liquidity, even better if this really starts to move.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like a possible false break on JRV recently, but now consolidating OK, and looking to break through resistance at 2 cents. Lots of resistance though....


----------



## aussiebuggaa (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

(SDL - SUNDANCE RESOURCES LIMITED)
Sorry if I double post this Chart (I also posted the chart on its own thread), however I feel this stock deserves a listing here on the Potential Break Alert for the general audiences as well.

Although, the stock hasn’t broke out of the symmetry triangle, the momentum (MACD) has already crossed and pointed to the upside.  As an anticipation, I feel that the stock have more to offer on the upside than down.

On another bright note: SDL will be listed on the S&P/ASX200 after the close of business tomorrow (07/12/2007), which hopefully, will opens up the gate for more institutional investors. – source: company announcement. (http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00791794)


Good luck trading.

Disclosure: I am a holder of this stock as of today, entered at $0.5.  No responsibility will be taken for the use of this information.


----------



## Ken (6 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I have the please in posting my first potential break out since Integra mining at 13.5 cents.  All the lines are lining up, and it all seems pretty straight forward.  volume has been building on the buy side, off screen buying has been bumping up price. Weak hands have folded and theres been good support at 25 cents for this stock.


AXT potential to hit 30 cents possibly 34.5 cents.  The market depth is thin on sell side, so would not take much for day traders to get this one moving in the north directions. The signs are there that its turning, and i think if we break 27 cents, and have a close on 28-30 cents, we could see a quick spike. this is all leading up into 2008 drilling program for AXT, so depending on overall market, it appears insteresting times. lines are adding up....

thoughts?


----------



## Ken (7 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

as i predicted i think an attempt at a break out is occuring.

but time will tell.

a big buy order at 27 cents now, so i am keen to see this unfold.

upward momentum has started.

AXT maybe 30 cents today if we are lucky, all on no news...


----------



## Gar (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*







As always the chart data is a little delayed but Minara is looking pretty good.

The volume could be a little better but it gapped up after breaking a nice looking triangle formation today


----------



## chops_a_must (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



			
				Gar;233328As always the chart data is a little delayed but Minara is looking pretty good.

The volume could be a little better but it gapped up after breaking a nice looking triangle formation today[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You following me around again Gar?
> 
> It's already outstanding mate.


----------



## Gar (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

you in this too chops? 

must be a winner then


----------



## tronic72 (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



aussiebuggaa said:


> (SDL - SUNDANCE RESOURCES LIMITED)
> Sorry if I double post this Chart (I also posted the chart on its own thread), however I feel this stock deserves a listing here on the Potential Break Alert for the general audiences as well.
> 
> Although, the stock hasn’t broke out of the symmetry triangle, the momentum (MACD) has already crossed and pointed to the upside.  As an anticipation, I feel that the stock have more to offer on the upside than down.
> ...




Hi Bugga,

etrade have two strong buys as their only listed recommendations on this stock so you may be on to a good thing. Going to have a quick look at their fundamentals and if they hold up I might join you.

NOTE: Currently not holding SDL


----------



## chops_a_must (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gar said:


> you in this too chops?
> 
> must be a winner then




Lol! Hopefully.

I posted a chart with targets (I think) on the MRE thread when I got in.


----------



## Gar (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just took a look at that chart, lol

I picked it up on an incredible charts scan this morning :


----------



## tronic72 (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bugga,

Just to add to the intrigue, the SDL website has a link to new Goldman Sachs report listing SDL as a Buy with a expected 12 month return of 48.6%.

Here's the GS report.

Had to be done. I'm for 45000 units.

T

DISCLOSURE: NOW HOLDING SDL!!!


----------



## alankew (10 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MSN-post removed presumably because i forgot to add a picture.Up on above average volume with no ann,currently up 14%


----------



## ta2693 (14 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If it can break 14c, the market is going to react very strongly.


----------



## alankew (14 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MSN-confirmed?Up only slightly today but terrible day for the markets and double normal volume.Must be news on the way.Would expect some resistance though as this is only just back to its IPO price so stale holders might hold it back


----------



## Yeti (14 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



alankew said:


> MSN-confirmed?Up only slightly today but terrible day for the markets and double normal volume.Must be news on the way.Would expect some resistance though as this is only just back to its IPO price so stale holders might hold it back




Actually seven times normal volume. 1,129,703 Shares traded today, average daily volume (calculated over the last three months) is 161,665 according to Yahoo. Big volume green candle last Monday. Maybe some long term holders (since IPO ?) running out of patience and selling on Tuesday and Wednesday. Must admit the thought occurred to me too. Back up to 20 cents on high volume on Thursday. And today being Friday and a horrible day on the market when one might have expected a sell-off, up another 5%. Gotta be something going on....


----------



## Logique (17 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I was wondering if the technically minded had a view about which way ESG might break. I'm thinking a flag, with potential to break upward by the height of the mast added to the current resistance, so testing 0.70 again. But it could equally break downwards, or go on in the range 0.40 to 0.50


----------



## Synergy (17 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looking for a confirmation of the break tomorrow and some more volume. Looking ok though i think for a day where there was not a lot going up. Interested to hear if anyone else likes the look of it?


----------



## johnnyg (24 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thoughts on possible pennant formation?


----------



## johnnyg (24 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry cant edit my first post so ill type it out here. Also i am only fairly new at charting so appriciate all feedback/thoughts.

- Encounters resistance @ ~ 1.05
- Pennant forms underneth the resistance line
- As the Pennant is developing the volume is contracting 
- Todays Trading is just to the upside of the pennant (depending on the exact angle of the line)

To confirm breakout volume and price should expand within the next few days trading.


----------



## Ken (29 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What do we make of this ladies and gentlemen?

AXT has no liquidity but it hit 27 cents on over 100,000 volume.

I am not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## insider (29 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ken said:


> What do we make of this ladies and gentlemen?
> 
> AXT has no liquidity but it hit 27 cents on over 100,000 volume.
> 
> I am not sure. Thoughts?




I think it would need to break through 30 cents and hold there to confirn the break


----------



## julius (29 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ken said:


> What do we make of this ladies and gentlemen?
> 
> AXT has no liquidity but it hit 27 cents on over 100,000 volume.
> 
> I am not sure. Thoughts?




Looks like a dog to me.


----------



## Annwn (29 December 2007)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Re AXT - Argo Exploration

To me, stock remains in a downtrend, will need to break .30 to become of interest.
Is an explorer with rights to 2 fields 450kms NW of Adelaide, looking for copper, gold,uranium.
Couldn't find any news, directors buying, that would account for the price jump, wait and see if anything develops 

Cheers

Annwn


----------



## camaybay (4 January 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Chart of FML, SP < 0.10, coming into production this qtr (expected pour March). A lot of gold in the ground and the value is in the price ATM. I was looking at IGR @ 0.50, why? these guys are almost there. 


Cheers

DYOR


----------



## $20shoes (9 January 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Possible volatility break? 
AGX is in a tight Bollinger squeeze (Boll Bandwidth is lowest for > 6 months). It looks like today was a head fake pushing hard against the lower bands. Traders would see todays action as a successful test, breaking down to an area without inducing supply (and after an accumulation phase).
I'm not aware of any news item that might be the catalyst for a move up, but the setup is perfect. Just wish the market would listen to me...it would make my life a whole lot easier ;-)

MaccaD still looking a little weak. Still, worth seeing if it starts to bubble over the next few days.


----------



## thedave (8 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FMG

I'll post two charts, one for six months, the other for two months.  Obviously both are corrected for the 1 for 10 split in early Dec.  I hold these and was thinking about moving on having made my margin, but charting them, all other conversations about FMG (which has its own thread) aside, the charts seem interesting.  What do other people think?


----------



## cordelia (9 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

this is one of the few stocks I have considered buying in the last month


----------



## explod (9 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



thedave said:


> FMG
> 
> I'll post two charts, one for six months, the other for two months.  Obviously both are corrected for the 1 for 10 split in early Dec.  I hold these and was thinking about moving on having made my margin, but charting them, all other conversations about FMG (which has its own thread) aside, the charts seem interesting.  What do other people think?




I would never sell a stock in uptrend.  Some say one should take profits when a set target is reached.  It is an individual call.  If you look at this on the two year chart it says to me "something good is going on with this one"


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is either a potential breakout from this short sideways movement, or a potential tripple top in the making.


----------



## explod (14 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> This is either a potential breakout from this short sideways movement, or a potential tripple top in the making.




Looking exhausted to me but there could be support around $2.70   Look at the drop off in volume the last few days.   You will see the same around the 28th Dec prior to the fall from $2.90 t0 $2.10.


----------



## thedave (14 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGO have been quietly moving up over the last few weeks, now at ?breakout point and buyers are in there today.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



thedave said:


> AGO have been quietly moving up over the last few weeks, now at ?breakout point and buyers are in there today.



Dav, I'm not sure about 'breakout point', but definately coming up to a resistance level with more to follow just after. A breakout is more defined by a stock breaking through a mid to long term trend where there is a significant build up of support or resistance. This isn't really trending anywhere. Hmm, maybe medium term down I suppose.


----------



## thedave (14 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry, I knew breakout wasnt the right word, thats why I put a ? in front of it.  Compare to the move last October when AGO broke through the point of resistance and you'll see my interest.  I think its having a run at breaking through this, next stop $???.


----------



## johnnyg (18 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Probably more favouring URA then WMT.


----------



## skiper (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not real sure how to posts graphs yet, but CVI today broke through its previous resistance on good volume which will now become support.

Any one care to post the graph would be appreciated to either back up or refute what I've just posted.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skiper said:


> Not real sure how to posts graphs yet




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## MRC & Co (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Check out MCR, looks to me like its ready for another rally upwards!


----------



## explod (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MRC & Co said:


> Check out MCR, looks to me like its ready for another rally upwards!




Yeh, and there are many others, gold stocks looking similar in fact OXR imagfe of Mincor chart.    Tonights gold price would indicate that some followers can smell it.


----------



## Aviator33 (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skiper said:


> Not real sure how to posts graphs yet, but CVI today broke through its previous resistance on good volume which will now become support.
> 
> Any one care to post the graph would be appreciated to either back up or refute what I've just posted.




Not sure if I'd call it a done deal just yet Skiper.

_Disclaimer: I'm long on CVI options_


----------



## MRC & Co (19 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Yeh, and there are many others, gold stocks looking similar in fact OXR imagfe of Mincor chart.    Tonights gold price would indicate that some followers can smell it.




Which other gold stocks are looking similar to MCR and OXR?

Thanks.


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Gents, a reminder that charts are required in this thread and if it's not obvious, an explanation as to why they might be 'potential' breakouts. This rule has been implimented to stop the various ramps that were popping up in the past, and is also good education for others following the thread. Cheers, kennas


----------



## rico01 (20 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BRM could be ready for a rerating with the recent increase in iron ore prices
  Also looks to have just broken out of it,s recent downtrend


----------



## johnnyg (20 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

In regards to ricos post, if you look at the volume as of midday only 50000 shares have gone through, and as rico posted it seems to have broken out of its recent downtrend, however on very small volume.

Id be keen to hear some more experienced t/a's thoughts on this as the sell depth is reasonably thin ~ 70000 shares upto 1.05, So is the big volume not as essiantant (sp? lol) part of the breakout? As id probably look for 1/2mil+ shares traded to confirm the breakout? 

My thoughts are alot of people brought in alot higher say $1.30+ and have tucked them away in the bottem draw, waiting for the price to return to recent highs? So it may take some news to get bigger volumes returning?


----------



## grace (20 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> In regards to ricos post, if you look at the volume as of midday only 50000 shares have gone through, and as rico posted it seems to have broken out of its recent downtrend, however on very small volume.
> 
> Id be keen to hear some more experienced t/a's thoughts on this as the sell depth is reasonably thin ~ 70000 shares upto 1.05, So is the big volume not as essiantant (sp? lol) part of the breakout? As id probably look for 1/2mil+ shares traded to confirm the breakout?
> 
> My thoughts are alot of people brought in alot higher say $1.30+ and have tucked them away in the bottem draw, waiting for the price to return to recent highs? So it may take some news to get bigger volumes returning?




The news to be looking for is 
- imminent upgrade to JORC due this month for Marillana
- initial resource estimate for Rockhole Bore and Abalone Prospects due this month

Could be just the info needed!

And I for one am in your category of buying higher.

This is one of the few junior iron ore companies who will have market cap per tonne of iron ore at less than a dollar any tick of the clock!


----------



## johnnyg (29 February 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Following up on ricos post from just over a week ago, there was almost 30% to be had if you brought on the day of the break/next 2 days trading ~ $1 mark. Id still be keen to hear some exprienced T/A thoughts on my question regarding the low volume break.

And heres another 2 potential breakouts to keen an eye on. 

Weekly chart for MRX and a daily for KAL.


----------



## johnnyg (3 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Aviator33 said:


> Not sure if I'd call it a done deal just yet Skiper.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I'm long on CVI options_




Hopefully this time the deal is sealed Aviator. Will be very positive if it can hold above 0.235 - 0.24.  Could news be on its way from Angola?

Cheers Johnny.


----------



## skiper (3 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Aviator33 said:


> Not sure if I'd call it a done deal just yet Skiper.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I'm long on CVI options_




Aviator33, this is a Breakout, with support at .22, touching it a couple of times in the past month, but today smashing through to close at .245

Something is cookin by the looks of it, what do you reckon Aviator33 ??

Up 32.5%

Thanks Joe for the link BTW, just got to find the time to practice, bit hard sometimes with 4 kids under 5 lol


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

$40 is forming up to be quite a wall for BHP. Sort of an ascending triangle too, with the downward trend seemingly broken. Now just drifting sideways. Winding up for a breakout perhaps.


----------



## johnnyg (5 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AIM is looking interesting. Good Volume today and has just broken up out of a 8 month slide. Could be one to watch.


----------



## rico01 (6 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FNT looka  like it may be on the  verge of another run with all the publicity of the kokoda track from  natives wanting to earn income and also the 30% the government stands to make from it's cut
   Could be interesting in the next few days/ weeks
  Here is the weeekly chart


----------



## kingie_d (15 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CSR looks good for a breakout.
Resistance trendline broken then has become support for the pullback and now is starting back up.
MA is 60 day.
Company fundamentals look good too.


----------



## noirua (26 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Felix Resources have reached a potential breakout point at $11.27, up 47 cents today. The 2008 low is $5.07 and the intraday high is $11.33.
Felix are being propelled by high thermal, PCI and sem-soft coal prices, and their new low cost mine prospect at Moolarben.


----------



## mayk (28 March 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SDL broke out in last two days. The reason currently is their presentation to Goldman Sachs, according to their speeding ticket.
More in SDL thread. 

credit Sidswingerheads 
cheers


----------



## wintermute (3 April 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OK I've been holding ACE for some time, have been deliberating recently whether to average down (again) but due to market uncertainty have held off.  ACE's revenue should be ramping up this 1/2 year hopefully enough for a turnaround from net loss to profit. 

To me the chart is looking quite positive, although on low volume (with the exception of the spike mid March)... could be worth doing some research if you haven't already.  I'm now in two minds whether to wait for a retrace or just buy some (as usually when I do the later, the retrace inevitably comes).  However if it is a potential breakout, then I probably should just bite the bullet...

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (3 April 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

actually looking at the weekly the call may be a little premature... but one to keep an eye on


----------



## rico01 (7 April 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

They have found some good grades of copper in shallow holes
  And I was looking at them last week when they were 2.5- 3c


----------



## rub92me (9 April 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MPO - Needs to move past 1.10 and then it could run..


----------



## explod (10 April 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have been waiting on this for some time and think it may be coming


----------



## mayk (2 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GBG has a potential breakout. 

http://finance.google.com/finance?c...=1&chdet=1209708000000&chddm=26404&q=ASX:GBG&


----------



## Gurgler (6 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How about ACR on significant volume?


----------



## rub92me (6 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gurgler said:


> How about ACR on significant volume?



Yep; difficult to trade though as volume is very thin on most days so you could get stuck if volume dries up again. Note: I don't hold.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Have been waiting on this for some time and think it may be coming




Yep GDR seems to be breaking out....nice volume the last couple of weeks too.


----------



## LittleFish (6 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The volume on ACR was due to Opus Prime doing a cross trade of the 10 million shares they still had to liquidate, to a private investor. 

It could well move up from here quickly without the Opus shadow hanging over it.

Little Fish (big pond)


----------



## jonojpsg (13 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KTE looks like heading back up on todays announcement


----------



## xice (14 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Check out AEX up 46% today already
http://finance.google.com/finance?q=ASX:AEX
no idea whats going on


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRK are bumping up against 2.75, yet again. Would have to assume that breking through would release them for a decent run. Just can't break through though. 

I thought their last 2 anns regarding significant results would have triggered it, but up is down, and down is up, in the topsy turvey world. 

(not holding)


----------



## Caliente (27 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi - Sundance is looking good for a breakout =)

Bear in mind that this stock is notorious for churning due to the large number of shares on the register.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IAU - Intrepid mines. seems to have broken out...the volume has been fairly consistent 
for the last month or so...also a nice ann today about copper and gold drill results from 
there project in Indonesia.

I Hold IAU.


----------



## Caliente (28 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SDL breaking out today...
Good luck to all holders
-Cali ^_^


----------



## Snakey (29 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Richfield Potential break out. ascending triangle almost complete needs to break .052 for conformation
with a pole at around nov 23rd of two cent to 5 cents gives target of 8 cents? Kennas?


----------



## Tradert (29 May 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Snakey said:


> Richfield Potential break out. ascending triangle almost complete needs to break .052 for conformation
> with a pole at around nov 23rd of two cent to 5 cents gives target of 8 cents? Kennas?




I'm looking along the same lines (breakout trade), however, with a slightly different interpretation of the charts. 

It's interesting to note how we all have our own ways to plot those trendlines. I came up with a symmetric triangle followed by a breakout and a nice little consolidation. Today’s price action broke the consolidation.

I guess what's more important is the existence of a pattern and a good risk/reward ratio.

Note the chart I've posted is based on the 3pm snapshot.


----------



## julius (29 May 2008)

*Arrow Energy*

AOE forming a congenstion pattern right on all time highs...

Drifted lower over the past week, but todays move on high volume looks promising.


----------



## Tradert (5 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My trade on RCH is scratched. Didn't quite like the way price acted on the 0.046 level.

Enjoy the ride for those who are still on it.


----------



## NickVC (5 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABJ - Australian Biodiesel

I am very new to this, so please excuse any errors that may appear obvious.  I read on another thread in this forum that the ABJ shares were looking to break out (or, more correctly it was said in that thread, break upward).  I was interested to know if this did indeed appear to be the case, so I had a look at this thread and then downloaded some free charting software. I have attached (I hope successfully) one of the charts - Bollinger-  for ABJ.....the problem is that I don't really know how to interpret the chart .  Anyway, maybe it is a break out as mentioned on the other thread...I'd be interested to know what anyone else thinks about whether it is or not.  If not, I'll keep trying to work out how to use these charts and might be more helpful next time.


----------



## rub92me (5 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NickVC maybe have a look at the start of the thread on some guidance on what would constitute a potential breakout. Based on the chart I would say it was a 'potential' breakout 2 days ago, and is now an outstanding breakout.


----------



## NickVC (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Great, thanks - I'll have a look as suggested! Based on the percentage of buyers still being substantially higher than sellers, in my somewhat inexperienced view I think that may well have a a decent increase in price left to go.  THanks again.


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rub92me said:


> NickVC maybe have a look at the start of the thread on some guidance on what would constitute a potential breakout. Based on the chart I would say it was a 'potential' breakout 2 days ago, and is now an outstanding breakout.






NickVC said:


> Great, thanks - I'll have a look as suggested! Based on the percentage of buyers still being substantially higher than sellers, in my somewhat inexperienced view I think that may well have a a decent increase in price left to go.  THanks again.




Yep, was an OUTSTANDING breakout by the look.

Please give us a couple of days warning before they occur Nick! Cheers!!


----------



## NickVC (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Yep, was an OUTSTANDING breakout by the look.
> 
> Please give us a couple of days warning before they occur Nick! Cheers!!




No problems  next breakouts IMIO (in my inexperienced opinion) ADY (admiralty apo), and also perhaps IIG when outcome of mining samples released in few weeks.


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NickVC said:


> No problems  next breakouts IMIO (in my inexperienced opinion) ADY (admiralty apo), and also perhaps IIG when outcome of mining samples released in few weeks.



Well, ADY maybe a potential, or already have broken, and IIG doesn't really look to be doing much.

Remember that we have a rule in this thread (and the OUTSTANDING breakout thread), that you need to include a chart, with justification/discussion.

Joe implimented these rules to prevent ramping and to add educational/analysis value. 

Cheers! kennas


----------



## NickVC (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Well, ADY maybe a potential, or already have broken, and IIG doesn't really look to be doing much.
> 
> Remember that we have a rule in this thread (and the OUTSTANDING breakout thread), that you need to include a chart, with justification/discussion.
> 
> ...




 I apologise, wasn't trying to ramp anything - was just responding in a semi joking way to your request for a few days notice. I will learn more about charting and analysis before I post again in the thread.


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NickVC said:


> I apologise, wasn't trying to ramp anything - was just responding in a semi joking way to your request for a few days notice. I will learn more about charting and analysis before I post again in the thread.



Yes, of course, no drama!!  

Just remember the few days notice!! 

And a chart! 

I think if you read back through the thread you will see what 'potential' is. 

One thing that is important, is that the stock has yet to break significant downward an/or sideways resistance. Or is JUST poking through.


----------



## NickVC (6 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Yes, of course, no drama!!
> 
> Just remember the few days notice!!
> 
> ...





I hope that a bollinger chart suffices, if I interpret this correctly looks like it was about to break the top band when I posted the original post re it being a breakout possibility  at the time of writing, it is fluctuating between 0.255 and 0.28...so I gues that means that its either a break out opportunity (or perhaps it has now broken out already).  Might be to do with a recent company announcement made today. If it has just broken out then, Kennas, I apologise for only giving you a few hours notice and not a few days


----------



## Ausman (9 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Presented below is a potential breakout for One Steel OST which I came across only last Friday.  Under normal circumstances I would have no hesitation to buy a parcel of OST given the excellent breakout example presented at $7.55.  However, given the fall in Wall St last week, I would hold off a day or two to see which way the ASX market responds.  The current fundamentals of OST are particularly supportive in terms of the OST current earnings and its 2Yr forecast growth.

Sorry I can't seem to get the chart up.  I followed the instructions in the Administrators post,"How to post a chart in four easy steps". What have I done worng?

In any case for best effect the chart is a weekly chart set on two years.

Ausman


----------



## explod (9 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ausman said:


> In any case for best effect the chart is a weekly chart set on two years.
> 
> Ausman




Here tis.


----------



## rhen (9 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OST, seen monthly, this is all part of a trend...

I'll contact you Aus re how I upload the chart

rhen


----------



## NickVC (10 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi All, as I mentioned in an earlier post, I am quite new to this.  However, I was trying to learn how to assess these potential breakouts.  I have been back through most of this thread, and think that I might be starting to get some idea.  I may well be wrong, but it looks as though EGO may be set for a potential breakout.  I have attached two charts, one being an intra day chart and the other being a daily chart.  It looks to me as though, based on the daily chart (20 minute delay), the price is breaking through the bollinger bands, and I have also marked some upper and lower levels that it looks to potentially be breaking through.  It probably also broke out a week ago from Friday, but perhaps it is breaking again.  The volume has also been steadily increasing today, and is at the time of typing at about 50M (although still substantially down from a week ago on Friday).  What I was hoping is that someone more in the know than me may be able to assess this chart and give me their opinion as to whether they agree that something like this should go in the potential breakout thread, or whether I am still misinformed in the way that I am reading these charts...and let me know whether my assessment has been a waste of my time and this post has just been a waste of your time to read :bad:.   thanks.


----------



## blehgg (17 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CXY looking to bounce a bit?

Good depth building over the past week or so.... Maybe just getting bashed around by the day traders....

good support about 17c ~


----------



## Caliente (23 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Tin prices shooting the moon. MLX has not moved in a blue moon. Todays move on volume on a terrible day was surprising - I am confident in tipping this as a potential breakout alert. Current Price: 44 cents.


----------



## Porper (23 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Caliente said:


> Tin prices shooting the moon. MLX has not moved in a blue moon. Todays move on volume on a terrible day was surprising - I am confident in tipping this as a potential breakout alert. Current Price: 44 cents.




Not quite sure what you mean by "with volume" Caliente. Also, what terrible day are you talking about.The market hardly moved down.?

Volume was about a tenth of the average recently.

It has serious work to do to get out of this trading range.That's not to say it wont move but it needs to break out with high volume and stay above 0.48 to get on with it i.m.o.


----------



## Caliente (24 June 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi porper - I was referring to this mornings move that redlined most of my watchlist! The afternoon recovery from XJO makes this a premature comment I admit. 

Please look at the time scale of the chart correctly. There is a huge increase in volume change from Friday to Monday. I thought this was obvious?

If there is still a mistake let me know. My opinion on MLX as a potential breakout alert remains unchanged.

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not many of these around these days.

ERA has recovered with the potential bottoming in POU, and now formed up a decent ascending triangle. 

Has tried to push through $24 ish 3 or 4 times now but just not wanting a clear break up.


----------



## Aurum (15 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I posted the same thing to the ERA thread yesterday, however, I put the top line at $25 as this level has been touched 5 times. Out of curiosity, why did you choose $24.

Aurum.


----------



## MRC & Co (15 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Not many of these around these days.




lol true.

Maybe we need a breakdown or a "downwards breakout" thread.

This market has been a shorters paradise lately.  

Upwards breakouts are few and far between these days.  I can find very few in the OZ market.  

Might be some coming soon, everyone is expecting a bounce, even if it just is a dead cat.  US futures pointing down again and oil holding steady.  Some data released tonight in the US I believe, so may give this potential gap fade a miss.  How bout the gap fade last night, ha ha, cake walk!  Good times!


----------



## tech/a (15 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AMP 

How good is that!


----------



## MRC & Co (15 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> AMP
> 
> How good is that!




I missed it 

Too many shorts open, my damn hedging policy!  Will save me at least when/if the market chooses to bounce........

Oh and after a closer look, it is sitting right near long-term support.  Next level not until near $4.  But that $6 may proove hard to break.  Perhaps another consolidation here after it's downward impulse.


----------



## Sean K (16 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Aurum said:


> I posted the same thing to the ERA thread yesterday, however, I put the top line at $25 as this level has been touched 5 times. Out of curiosity, why did you choose $24.
> 
> Aurum.



Because of the resistance established in early 07 and 08 around that point. It's not an exact science this S&R stuff on a long term chart. I normally use 'zones' of support instead of exact points. The short term chart may be $25, but longer term 'around' $24. Depends on your time frame with this one. Perhaps _through_ $25 is the breakout, and $24 is potential.


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Aurum said:


> I posted the same thing to the ERA thread yesterday, however, I put the top line at $25 as this level has been touched 5 times. Out of curiosity, why did you choose $24.
> 
> Aurum.





kennas said:


> Because of the resistance established in early 07 and 08 around that point. It's not an exact science this S&R stuff on a long term chart. I normally use 'zones' of support instead of exact points. The short term chart may be $25, but longer term 'around' $24. Depends on your time frame with this one. Perhaps _through_ $25 is the breakout, and $24 is potential.



But I can see why you have chosen $25. It's clearer on a shorter term chart.

Still in the ascending triangle after correcting back from the resistance zone. 

Fun to watch these things pan out.


----------



## Sakk (20 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> AMP
> 
> How good is that!




AMP has set up a low risk re-entry into a short trade with a stop at 6.70.....


----------



## MRC & Co (20 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sakk said:


> AMP has set up a low risk re-entry into a short trade with a stop at 6.70.....




With a pretty strong support at $6, unless you can get in at current prices of 6.46, not really worth it.  

Reward 46c, risk 24c, not quiet 2:1.  Not to mention, you would probably want your stop a little above 6.70.  No entry set-up either for me.

Glad I didn't take this trade afterall, still a week of mysery nonetheless!


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> But I can see why you have chosen $25. It's clearer on a shorter term chart.
> 
> Still in the ascending triangle after correcting back from the resistance zone.
> 
> Fun to watch these things pan out.



ERA looking closer at a longer term breakout. Cracked the $24 mark and pushing it's nose up against $25 which is the key IMO.


----------



## zolow (23 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Okay, you all know that I'm new to all this It would be good to hear opinions from others on my analysis/interpretation.

- FXJ has come up recently with a few decentish gains towards its upper trendline. Today it's up ~ 6% If it keeps going tommorrow it could continue up and buck its downtrend.

- resistance at $3.60?

- The only thing I'm not convinced about is the volume. the buy/sell ratio is also pretty even. 

- here's a go at the chart (bear in mind it doesn't have todays gains on it which show it crossing the trendline), comments welcome. Of course it could still end up below the trendline by end of play, in which case this was a pointless excercise!

Am I a bit premature in my analysis or does this count as a potential breakout?

disc: yes I hold a small amount of this stock (getting smaller in value by the week!)


----------



## Go Nuke (23 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



zolow said:


> Okay, you all know that I'm new to all this It would be good to hear opinions from others on my analysis/interpretation.
> 
> - FXJ has come up recently with a few decentish gains towards its upper trendline. Today it's up ~ 6% If it keeps going tommorrow it could continue up and buck its downtrend.
> 
> ...




I'd have said resistanc eis at $3.20 where it bounced off today looking at previous support/resistance, then at around $3.56- $3.60. (based on P&F figures and candlesticks) 

The 7day MA crossing the 21 day MA is a good sign, but yeah it was on pretty low volume.


----------



## Aurum (23 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Pennant in wec, target around $4.50?

Aurum.


----------



## fordxbt (23 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

regarding FXJ i too see resistance @ 3.20 but support @ 2.95
the histograms on my chart are a little over-extended on this one, dont be surprised if the sp pulls back


----------



## Aurum (28 July 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another candidate for a pennant is MAE. Target around the $1.60 mark.

Aurum.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Aurum said:


> Pennant in wec, target around $4.50?
> 
> Aurum.



Yeah, maybe $4.75 best case.

Looks interesting.


----------



## Kryzz (17 August 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BXB - Brambles seems to be forming an ascending triangle, with a bit of gap in mid april which hasn't been filled yet, or it could still be moving sideways still??

Cheers, 
Shaun


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

See my blog on charts, Futuris , a nice company may be a buy.

gg


----------



## pan (23 August 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GGP has reached a 8 month old resistance level.. News is due in the coming days regarding their bullseye well and we may see a break above the resistance level.


----------



## mayk (24 September 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I guess amid the current gloom, this thread is left behind.


ADY breaking today, on big volume.

http://finance.google.com/finance?c...det=1222236000000&chddm=1083&q=ASX:ADY&ntsp=0

The reason for this is a favorable court ruling for ADY.Maybe some news coming up soon too.


----------



## rub92me (24 September 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



mayk said:


> I guess amid the current gloom, this thread is left behind.
> 
> ADY breaking today, on big volume.
> 
> The reason for this is a favorable court ruling for ADY.Maybe some news coming up soon too.



Huh? Are you talking about the response they provided about a week ago on the pay back of the debt? Took a while to sink in then  They still have to pay by the end of September.


----------



## chops_a_must (15 December 2008)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have a look at this one. 

Ticker GOLD, massive pennant, with target at 154 ~ 1540 AUD gold price...


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BHP bashing up against $32 again. Yet again.

The inverse H&S target looks tasty if it comes off.


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AUN has popped its head up, LNC has potential but not quite there yet...


----------



## boyley (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> BHP bashing up against $32 again. Yet again.
> 
> The inverse H&S target looks tasty if it comes off.




Broke through $32 whats your call now? 32.397 seems to be the pivot.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



boyley said:


> Broke through $32 whats your call now? 32.397 seems to be the pivot.



No breakout till EOD close above and then break away or test of the new support. Until then, very short term trade or put it in your grandchilds inheritance...


----------



## truevalue (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CSS attached


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> No breakout till EOD close above and then break away or test of the new support. Until then, very short term trade or put it in your grandchilds inheritance...



Yes a lot of supply back when it last tried to break $32. We had a strong case for support back on the 21st Nov with subsequent higher support since then. That goes out the window if supply continues, though.



_This is not advice and merely an opinion. Do your research._


----------



## Family_Guy (6 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> or put it in your grandchilds inheritance...



I have grandchildren???

Thanks for these updates guys, i have no idea how to use charts, cant even UL the info into metastock, still working that bit out. But when i do, wooohooo, oh boy look out.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Yes a lot of supply back when it last tried to break $32. We had a strong case for support back on the 21st Nov with subsequent higher support since then. That goes out the window if supply continues, though.
> 
> _This is not advice and merely an opinion. Do your research._



Failed again at $32. Is this winding up for a big break, or is it just gong to topple over..... Watch and shoot I suppose.


----------



## chops_a_must (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Failed again at $32. Is this winding up for a big break, or is it just gong to topple over..... Watch and shoot I suppose.



Commodities up massively tonight Kennas. Still in, hasn't touched stops, and I have seen no reason to change my targets.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Failed again at $32. Is this winding up for a big break, or is it just gong to topple over..... Watch and shoot I suppose.



I don't like BHP price action as it tends to jump here and there. The breakout needs to hold for me to have a go. The supply on the 18th Dec is what? Pre christmas profit taking? Or a bigger thing?


----------



## nomore4s (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I don't like BHP price action as it tends to jump here and there. The breakout needs to hold for me to have a go. The supply on the 18th Dec is what? Pre christmas profit taking? Or a bigger thing?




Wasn't the high volume on that day due to futures expiry?


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bear flag, or ascending triangle potential breakout?

Not much resistance between $3 and $4


----------



## Rockon2 (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I like the BHP chart Kennas, I very much hope that your right, and bhp 
moves from the head n shoulders possy..

Metals where up last night, Aliminium, Copper, Lead, Tin, Zinc, and Nickel to go.

Fingers x


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another one to watch for a potential break up perhaps.


----------



## noirua (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Another one to watch for a potential break up perhaps.



BHP looks more likely to trade in the $30 - $35 range for quite some time.


----------



## Boggo (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Santos is now in the potential area

.


----------



## johnnyg (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> Santos is now in the potential area
> 
> .




I see the end of a wave 5 @ ~$15.50ish on the hourly chart from 23rd Dec to today. Could see a small pullback before the next move up?

Definitely has potential.


----------



## nikemi (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Does any one have any thoughts on QBE. Would you consider that a potential ascending triangle?!


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nikemi said:


> Does any one have any thoughts on QBE. Would you consider that a potential ascending triangle?!



There's a little one in here but the longer term one doesn't quite fit imo. 

Where's the top of your triangle?


----------



## nikemi (7 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> There's a little one in here but the longer term one doesn't quite fit imo.
> 
> Where's the top of your triangle?




i was looking at something in those lines.


----------



## Gabie (8 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IPL:
Alright forum goers, it is time to get into defensive stocks, that are cheap and have had a number of years with good Dividend payments, and to top it all off has just recently had an increase in volume and a short term break out today, looking at a medium term break of $2.80. This graph is looking like there is something going on, maybe they are going to pay another good dividend like $2 or something. Interested in seeing what everybody else has got to say.
Kind regards
Gabie


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gabie said:


> IPL:
> Alright forum goers, it is time to get into defensive stocks, that are cheap and have had a number of years with good Dividend payments, and to top it all off has just recently had an increase in volume and a short term break out today, looking at a medium term break of $2.80. This graph is looking like there is something going on, maybe they are going to pay another good dividend like $2 or something. Interested in seeing what everybody else has got to say.
> Kind regards
> Gabie



I agree this is looking OK for both a LONG term investment and a potential break of some sorts. At the moment probably up. Not sure how you get those price targets though, other than throwing some fib numbers about. I would say at the next lot of resistance on the way back up at around abouts $3.00 - 3.25 and then $4.50-$5.00 ish ish.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WES is shaping up to be a potential breakout of the $20 mark.
No targets here. Real support established and the 45day average broken but not held on the close today. 

*Opinion only and not advice Do your own research.*


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> WES is shaping up to be a potential breakout of the $20 mark.
> No targets here. Real support established and the 45day average broken but not held on the close today.
> 
> *Opinion only and not advice Do your own research.*



Short term yes. Long term, what a diabolical chart.... eeeek


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Short term yes. Long term, what a diabolical chart.... eeeek



Kennas,
thanks for the chart and your opinion on it. Could you explain what you mean by diabolical by giving some description of it?


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Kennas,
> thanks for the chart and your opinion on it. Could you explain what you mean by diabolical by giving some description of it?



Apart from hitting decade low recently and bouncing well, long term I'm not sure where to draw any potential breakout lines. Losing 10 years of value in 1 year is pretty standard for many companies I suppose.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Apart from hitting decade low recently and bouncing well, long term I'm not sure where to draw any potential breakout lines. Losing 10 years of value in 1 year is pretty standard for many companies I suppose.



Ah, you are looking weekly so I see why it looks diabolical. On the daily short term opportuities pop up from time to time. The point to realise is that real support is establshed not arbitrary support, but where is real resistance? It may not hold though if there is no demand and further supply rejecting any breakout of the $20 mark.

By the way what is the requirement for a potential breakout on this thread, for clarification's sake? Is it a breakout of what most see or what only some see?

_*Discussion only and not advice. Do your own research!*_


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Ah, you are looking weekly so I see why it looks diabolical. On the daily short term opportuities pop up from time to time. The point to realise is that real support is establshed not arbitrary support, but where is real resistance? It may not hold though if there is no demand and further supply rejecting any breakout of the $20 mark.
> 
> By the way what is the requirement for a potential breakout on this thread, for clarification's sake? Is it a breakout of what most see or what only some see?
> 
> _*Discussion only and not advice. Do your own research!*_



Yeah, as I said, I think long term it looks ordinary, but clearly short term (the 6 month chart above) it is a potential breakout, as you indicated. It's broken what might be a down trend line, and now hitting that $20 resistance. In my view, until that is broken it's not a quality break up, and thereofore just potential. Definition of a potential break is really just something coming up to significant resistance trend line.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Yeah, as I said, I think long term it looks ordinary, but clearly short term (the 6 month chart above) it is a potential breakout, as you indicated. It's broken what might be a down trend line, and now hitting that $20 resistance. In my view, until that is broken it's not a quality break up, and thereofore just potential. Definition of a potential break is really just something coming up to significant resistance trend line.




Thanks for the definition Kennas. So we may see some potential breakouts coming then. 
Cheers..


----------



## Boggo (15 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DUE seems to be on the way, its been flagging a breakout for a few days now.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> DUE seems to be on the way, its been flagging a breakout for a few days now.



Looks like a bit of supply came in today Boggo. A drop will be healthy before it can sustain a higher series of lows. Nothing is certain though.

*Discussion only and not advice.*


----------



## Go Nuke (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hope Im not out of my depth posting this here, but I believe this could be building for a potential breakout in the comming days/weeks.

STO
Santos Oil

If this isn't the best example of an asending triangle, then i dont know what is.
A break above $15 with some solid volume would confirm it.

I read somewhere that UBS has recommended a "buy" on STO as well.

Im open to discuss this thought


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Go Nuke said:


> Hope Im not out of my depth posting this here, but I believe this could be building for a potential breakout in the comming days/weeks.
> 
> STO
> Santos Oil
> ...




Go Nuke,
Looks like it is taking some time to breakout. Support was established on the 21st November, but it has seen resistance since then according to my paradigm. The ascending triangle seems to be easy to find on my charts too. Currently watching it to hold a breakout. Still not much power in the longs these days.

*Discussion only and not advice.*


----------



## MRC & Co (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

You could also draw that (and I would), as a bearish wedge.

I don't look at stocks, but how about simply break of a previous false break of resistance (probably more likely to legitimately break out IMO).


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Watching ASX for a potential break up, and down. Closed just under $30 which looks untidy. A sustained hold under $30 and there's a few $ downside possibly.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MRC & Co said:


> You could also draw that (and I would), as a bearish wedge.
> 
> I don't look at stocks, but how about simply break of a previous false break of resistance (probably more likely to legitimately break out IMO).




has to agree , have seen this pattern many times after an initial major fall , my guess is when it breaks it will be to the south and create a major new low ...... but hey dont follow my predictions im just calling it how i see the formed pattern 


good thing time tells all


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MRC & Co said:


> You could also draw that (and I would), as a bearish wedge.
> 
> I don't look at stocks, but how about simply break of a previous false break of resistance (probably more likely to legitimately break out IMO).




MRC,

Bearish wedges break horizontal support not horizontal resistance. Technically it is an ascending triangle (sticking to terminology) that is not in a continuation and it could fail - agreed there.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> MRC,
> 
> Bearish wedges break horizontal support not horizontal resistance. Technically it is an ascending triangle (sticking to terminology) that is not in a continuation and it could fail - agreed there.




Snake, that pic is forming higher highs, albeit, at a lesser degree than the higher lows.  Hence, technically, a bearish wedge (and a very good pattern I like).  No way on earth I could call that as an ascending triangle, there is no horizonal resistance.

Yes, more likely to break support through the lower trendline (not horizontal).


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MRC & Co said:


> Snake, that pic is forming higher highs, albeit, at a lesser degree than the higher lows.  Hence, technically, a bearish wedge (and a very good pattern I like).  No way on earth I could call that as an ascending triangle, there is no horizonal resistance.
> 
> Yes, more likely to break support through the lower trendline (not horizontal).




Mrc,
I see what you are referring to now. I call them rising wedges (as does Curtis Arnold and many others) not bearish wedges even though they are bearish patterns. So yes if we draw a line using the extreme tops of the highs then we have a slight upward movement in the top line. Considering we have a bear (bigger) trend it is in context to breakdown. 

However, it could be argued that it is an ascending triangle consolidating price for a break to the upside.  I have determined support and resistance which confirms the wedgy looking triangle not the triangle determining support and resistance which is most common. Either way, a break of my resistance (according to my paradigm) and the result of a breakdown will tell the story.

Cheers..
_*Discussion only and not advice. Do your own research and learn your own trading style.*_


----------



## MRC & Co (18 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Snake, how can you draw a horizontal resistance through a pattern which is clearly making higher highs?  Where is the breakout point?  Sort of defeats the entire purpose of trendlines and trend structure IMO.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MRC & Co said:


> Snake, how can you draw a horizontal resistance through a pattern which is clearly making higher highs?  Where is the breakout point?  Sort of defeats the entire purpose of trendlines and trend structure IMO.



MRC, I am unable to highlight it anymore than my previous post. But I totally see your point of view and agree with it to switch paradigms. 
Cheers..


----------



## bankit (19 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi All,

MIN is at a make or break stage today. It opened at $2.55 but has dropped back to $2.47 at the time of writing so it is not all that strong. 

Worth keeping an eye on but we need to see a close above $2.56 with volume for a low risk entry.

Bankit


----------



## bankit (19 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi All,

CCV is also at a make or break stage today. It opened at 32 cents, made a high of 34 and has settled back at 33 cents.

Worth keeping an eye on but we need to see a close above 33 cents with volume for a low risk entry. 

The consolidation pattern that has formed looks like a mid-point consolidation which would project an initial target of 43 cents and this also ties in with the fib and chart resistance at that level.

Bankit


----------



## Boggo (21 January 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gabie said:


> IPL:
> Alright forum goers, it is time to get into defensive stocks, that are cheap and have had a number of years with good Dividend payments, and to top it all off has just recently had an increase in volume and a short term break out today, looking at a medium term break of $2.80. This graph is looking like there is something going on, maybe they are going to pay another good dividend like $2 or something. Interested in seeing what everybody else has got to say.
> Kind regards
> Gabie




Its making another attempt at 2.79, struggling to get past 2.78 at the moment, its been holding up well in a negative market.

(click to expand)


----------



## Ashsaege (20 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MPO has been doing well this year. Finished well yesterday and looks to be continuing positively.
I've attached a chart, but would greatly appreciate some one to show a better one with a decent explanation!


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ashsaege said:


> MPO has been doing well this year. Finished well yesterday and looks to be continuing positively.
> I've attached a chart, but would greatly appreciate some one to show a better one with a decent explanation!



Potential break up through the 90 resistance zone, yes. Making some higher lows. Volume looks higher over the past month.


----------



## S73417H (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QBE pushing a three year low right now. Waiting for a trend reversal but looks to be quite oversold atm. Any chartists been following this one?


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



S73417H said:


> QBE pushing a three year low right now. Waiting for a trend reversal but looks to be quite oversold atm. Any chartists been following this one?



Um, this is the potential breakout thread, not the reversal or oversold thread...

But I agree, $20 ish is long term support. Might find a floor around there, or just crumble along with the rest of the market. So, could go up, down, or sideways ...


----------



## Boggo (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think they are reporting later this week, the inside money will have priced in the new value by the time the report comes out.


----------



## S73417H (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Um, this is the potential breakout thread, not the reversal or oversold thread...
> 
> But I agree, $20 ish is long term support. Might find a floor around there, or just crumble along with the rest of the market. So, could go up, down, or sideways ...




Sorry if my post is misplaced. My definition of what constitutes a possible breakout might be a little bit misguided. That being said, from a retrospective point of view, QBE is one of those stocks that seems to find very strong support and sharp bullish trends after sustained drops in price as it is currently experiencing. In either case, I feel it is defiantly worth keeping an eye on if one is looking to make some short term profit.

Holding my breath until the reports come out....


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A reminder that any post must be accompanied by a chart, and some explanation. Those without are removed. Cheers


----------



## jonojpsg (23 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFU definitely worth looking at, not just from a chart perspective but the latest efficiency rating of 60% (+25% when heat transfer is included!!) makes for a goer IMO


----------



## psychic (24 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TNG appears to be breaking out from its low of 2 cents.  Hoping it breaks 3 cents, whcih should spark a nice rally


----------



## sammy84 (25 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PRY seems to be forming an ascending triangle. Not amazing but worth a look


----------



## sinner (25 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi sammy84,

I have a chart with an almost identical formation (KAR).

We are on low volume moves here, but yesterdays strong bounce off 100MA to close back inside the triangle as a Doji is encouraging.

As you say, nothing amazing, but worth a look.


----------



## grace (25 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

You can boot me out of the thread if it's not in the right place but NAV seem to be moving up with some volume.  Gold resource release and PFS is imminent, so it could be anticipation, or perhaps some leaked information?


----------



## gfresh (26 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TLM seems to be moving with a cluster of volume.. Not sure what is going on there. Some announcement soon I would imagine. May need to re-test 20c or 25c


----------



## skc (26 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CSL has broken $38 and staying there for the time being. A strong close above that level with increasing volume would be significant.


----------



## gfresh (27 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Woodside today has just gone over $36 which has been resistance.. Needs confirmation on whether it will hold today and the following day or two. Oil price has moved into the mid $40's.

Volume recently has been above 50 day EMA.. First target would be just below $40.00


----------



## skc (27 February 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Iress technology released a strong result earlier this week and the rally took them to just above a strong resistance around $5.30. Not really supported by strong volume, however. Will it stay up there this time or will it be just a wick to the candle? Only time (or a well polished crystal ball) will tell. Next resistance not far up at $5.8ish.


----------



## Ashsaege (4 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ashsaege said:


> MPO has been doing well this year. Finished well yesterday and looks to be continuing positively.
> I've attached a chart, but would greatly appreciate some one to show a better one with a decent explanation!




MPO has hit a high of $0.99 already this morning on positive news. Good strong volume too.

Bucking the trend


----------



## johnnyg (19 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Interesting chart for ROC. Seems to of completed 5 waves down from October 07 highs. Appears to be forming a Symmetrical Triangle/Contracting Triangle with prices coiling. We've also had a large increase in volume in the last week along with bullish divergence.

Could be one to watch.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (26 March 2009)

*JML*

Nice large volume today 

I like this chart as it has an area of confluence that its breaking

The horizontal resistance.
The falling resistance of the last 5 months.
Also crossing a much longer falling resistance line (starting from the high turning point in Oct 2007)


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EQN up over 100% from it's 'bottom', but even now looking at a breakout. 

Damn! How many resource stocks are up over 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And where's that mythical last leg down?

Gotta be due soon.


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential Breakout with MND.

Small consolidation pattern above resistance of the larger triangle. Looking to break above the resistance at $8.20-$8.25 today, needs a strong close.
Normally a solid pattern to trade but it could depend on the overall market.

I hold. But will look to add to position if breakout is confirmed.


----------



## AlterEgo (31 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential breakout for AND. Watch for break above $1.70


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> EQN up over 100% from it's 'bottom', but even now looking at a breakout.
> 
> Damn! How many resource stocks are up over 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Very soon. Highly likely this break up will fail due to US implosion. Last leg down anyone?


----------



## pan (31 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Very soon. Highly likely this break up will fail due to US implosion. Last leg down anyone?




Do you think it will go back to around 1.75 before pushing up again?


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pan said:


> Do you think it will go back to around 1.75 before pushing up again?



There's some support around there, but who knows if it's get there or not. Little support at $2.00 too. Short term probably tied to the overall market pending any blackswans, or whiteknights.


----------



## adobee (1 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



AlterEgo said:


> Potential breakout for AND. Watch for break above $1.70






Got close.. could do it tomorrow..


----------



## AlterEgo (1 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



adobee said:


> Got close.. could do it tomorrow..




I don't know what that sudden large drop just after the open yesterday was all about. Must have taken out everyone's stops. Seemed to quickly recover though.


----------



## skc (2 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TSE has just gone through a resistance at $2.1 which has been holding it back for months. Volume not too interesting, so need a strong close.


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nomore4s said:


> Potential Breakout with MND.
> 
> Small consolidation pattern above resistance of the larger triangle. Looking to break above the resistance at $8.20-$8.25 today, needs a strong close.
> Normally a solid pattern to trade but it could depend on the overall market.
> ...




Would have to say it is now a confirmed breakout with price currently over $8.80


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MGX looking prospective.


----------



## rhyslivs (3 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NDO is looking like a possibility, broken through its 11.5c resistance on volume.


----------



## jancha (3 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey Kennas,
               That was a pretty good result with your break out news about MGX. Right on the money. An hour after you posted that it gained 20% mind you some good news came out around that time. Hope you had a couple of them. What do you think about NDO? I suppose it depends a lot on what the oil price is doing but as a chartist what do you think. I do hold NDO.


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



jancha said:


> Hey Kennas,
> That was a pretty good result with your break out news about MGX. Right on the money. An hour after you posted that it gained 20% mind you some good news came out around that time. Hope you had a couple of them. What do you think about NDO? I suppose it depends a lot on what the oil price is doing but as a chartist what do you think. I do hold NDO.



Pretty basic chartist jancha, just look at S&R and trends really. NDO is an outstanding break up IMO. Cracking through 10.5c looked to be the key, and great volume. Nice one.


----------



## skc (6 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> MGX looking prospective.




Thanks for the alert Kennas. It looks like a confirmed break out now. Well spotted!

I now have some spare change to buy easter eggs


----------



## Sean K (6 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> Thanks for the alert Kennas. It looks like a confirmed break out now. Well spotted!
> 
> I now have some spare change to buy easter eggs



Outstanding breakout now. No eggs until you sell remember.


----------



## Mc Gusto (6 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> TSE has just gone through a resistance at $2.1 which has been holding it back for months. Volume not too interesting, so need a strong close.




Looking good today and from hereon. Has broken the 2.1 and has held.

(I hold TSE)


----------



## canglan (6 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential break out for AMU.

If it can close high today, it will break out once it surpasses the $0.35 level.

EDIT: There is also a positive ann out: http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=AMU&timeframe=D&period=W


----------



## hardcoremike (6 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I don't have a screenshot but AGS in my opinion looks good.
Has to break the .60c mark and then we should be flying.


----------



## Rockon2 (7 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bucket loads of em today... 

IRN SDL  MMX  CXG  KZL , just to name a few...

Just like the old days atm..


----------



## nunthewiser (7 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Rockon2 said:


> Bucket loads of em today...
> 
> IRN SDL  MMX  CXG  KZL , just to name a few...
> 
> Just like the old days atm..




LOL get a job rockon !

and gday ....... think a few maybe shortlived


----------



## Skip1jz (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

New to using charting to determine a potential breakout, what are peoples thoughts on HZN? lower resistance has found support a number of times over the last few months, BTW I hold HZN.


----------



## skc (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Skip1jz said:


> New to using charting to determine a potential breakout, what are peoples thoughts on HZN? lower resistance has found support a number of times over the last few months, BTW I hold HZN.




Look poised for a potential break - down.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> Look poised for a potential break - down.




9.54 - Trading Halt.  Capital raising through share placements.  I'd say SKC will be right..


----------



## beamstas (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Skip1jz said:


> New to using charting to determine a potential breakout, what are peoples thoughts on HZN? lower resistance has found support a number of times over the last few months, BTW I hold HZN.




Yuck
You actually trade that?

I just drew something in paint for you
This might help you







You can thank me later 

Brad


----------



## Boggo (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

COE seems to be holding up in a negative environment.

(click to expand)


----------



## Skip1jz (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



beamstas said:


> Yuck
> You actually trade that?
> 
> Brad




I have, and done OK.

Bought in at 0.13, sold at 0.17 +%30

Bought in at 0.145, sold at 0.165 +%13.5

Bought in at 0.11, should have sold yesterday


Didn't know whether or not there was a correct term for breaking out with respect to SP up or down, now I know breakout - SP up, breakdown - SP down. In that situation of HZN it could be shorted, or in my case getting out at the best time.  Turns out I was only hours too late


----------



## Johno (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ACL


----------



## Johno (8 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ACL- (see chart above)

Massive run up on high volume. In classic penant pattern. Volume dropped off as it has corrected and consolidated. Volatily has been squeezed out today to an absolute calm before the next big move. Total equilibrium.

OBV is pointing up, Accumulation/Distribution is sideways (not going down, meaning buying pressure), and a healthy market depth of 3:1 to the buyers that is growing by the day. Short term target is 40c....


----------



## Boggo (9 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABY seems to be on the way at last.

(click to expand)


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Little triangle here, but under resistance. Like to see them on top of support. There is a little ledge for some support i guess.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Flag pattern here, again some nice volume.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Keep an eye on JHX for some consolidation on 4.8, may be worth a trade later.

Missed that one earlier

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Cup and Handle?

Put it on the watch list, a specy for sure. Very low volume.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Boggo (16 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGO seems to be making an effort, a little bit of selling happening today though.

(click to expand)


----------



## beamstas (16 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nice one boggo
I've had AGO in my watchlist about a week
Though its already popped now







Brad


----------



## bowman (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GFF is looking like it has potential.

Plenty of insto trading activity in the last month with Deutsche being a big net seller and Macquarie and ABN Amro net buyers.


----------



## beamstas (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> GFF is looking like it has potential.
> 
> Plenty of insto trading activity in the last month with Deutsche being a big net seller and Macquarie and ABN Amro net buyers.




Potential Long or Short?

It's in a bearish pattern with some bearish divergance...






That last bar up with a high close on higher volume could spell a breakout though 

Just a thought!

Brad


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Might have already broken.


----------



## Ashsaege (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Might have already broken.




I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boggo (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CVN, last night's bar was probably the first positive looking bar above the line.

(click to expand)


----------



## Rockon2 (17 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> LOL get a job rockon !
> 
> and gday ....... think a few maybe shortlived






Pretty Happy with my selection ( IRN, SDL, MMX, CXG, KZL )

Perhaps you should get a job ! Nun.
Intead of trying to kick in heads around here..


----------



## Johno (18 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Canaussie I noticed you use pattern explorer? Whats it like?


----------



## ragchewer (18 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




I'd like to offer ARU as a potential breakout trade,,,,they secured at 24mill dollar deal with a chinese company who now owns 25% of the company.

http://www.miningweekly.com/article/another-chinese-company-makes-oz-inroads-2009-04-17

The monthly chart looks great to go about so i'm looking at the daily chart for the early indicator.

 A close above 38c would be the trigger for mine.

Rags


----------



## CanOz (18 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Johno said:


> Canaussie I noticed you use pattern explorer? Whats it like?




Its ok, i use it to help eyeball charts. There are lots of other useful indicators on it as well. I would say its worth the 250 USD or whatever it is now. No updates though, thats a shame.


Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## ragchewer (20 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




IMD coming off a rounding bottom with building volume

Rags


----------



## MS+Tradesim (20 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I only scalp it but it might interest you breakout guys. Daily close is actually about 11:15am.


----------



## bowman (20 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ENE - second move off it's base and may have potential.


----------



## Oracle (22 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm Surprised no one picked up on PNO up 266% with 274 million volume.


----------



## b4subi05 (22 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

G'day guys..

Haven't worked out how post charts on here as yet, pulled the trigger on DWS today based purely on my assessment of the chart. Look promising??


----------



## Sean K (22 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Oracle said:


> I'm Surprised no one picked up on PNO up 266% with 274 million volume.




I'd say that might have broken out already Oracle.



b4subi05 said:


> G'day guys..
> 
> Haven't worked out how post charts on here as yet, pulled the trigger on DWS today based purely on my assessment of the chart. Look promising??



Go here to work out how to post a chart.


----------



## bowman (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looking at gold stocks again. The POG is bouncing off the 200 day MA and a break through $900 looks a strong possibility.

Anyone got any other goldies?


----------



## nomore4s (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TAM might be worth a look bowman

I hold.


----------



## skc (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> ENE - second move off it's base and may have potential.




It looks to me like a rising wedge into strong resistance at $1.4. That long red candle with volume on 30 Mar and the action on 20 Apr suggest sellers at that resistance. (Apologies for slight hindsight).


----------



## bowman (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks for TAM nomore4s, I've added it to todays watchlist.

Hi skc

Not sure about the wedge but I do agree about the resistance. Usually what I do with these basing patterns is set a couple of price alerts. One just above the base (1.25 in this case) and a breakout alert (1.41) and wait and see. I don't mind trading the range prior to any breakouts and since ENE has had an extended downtrend it may well range some more before any significant breakout.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WOW has potential. Volumes are dropping. Might be a short.


----------



## bowman (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Looking at gold stocks again. The POG is bouncing off the 200 day MA and a break through $900 looks a strong possibility.
> 
> Anyone got any other goldies?




Watching the spot gold price and it's popped a bit since the Hong Kong market opened - broke through $894 briefly.

AVO and RSG making small moves but those insto bots are keeping things in check for now. Trying not to take it personally.


----------



## bowman (23 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Austar maybe another one for the watchlist. It's been a shorters favourite of late despite the fact that it continues to post reasonable guidance numbers for 2009.

Watch for a break of this symmetrical triangle, hopefully up, but keep an eye on those shorters.


----------



## bowman (24 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Watching the spot gold price and it's popped a bit since the Hong Kong market opened - broke through $894 briefly.
> 
> AVO and RSG making small moves but those insto bots are keeping things in check for now. Trying not to take it personally.




That was an impressive gold rally during  New York trading. Are we looking at another 'safe haven' run?

I'm hoping the POG move will reflect  on todays gold stock trading.
AVO has made the break and is looking pretty good, but yesteday the instos were not kind to RSG and OGC.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (24 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Shame a lot of it has been swallowed up by currency movements.  AUD gained against USD overnight.

Unfortunately, I think this is going to be the story for gold.  It's a shame, because I think physical would be a good investment.  POG will really start to move though if t USD the really starts to weaken.

Probably not the place for this discussion, so any continuance should be on...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2366&page=331


----------



## ragchewer (24 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




ARU came out yesterday,

Rags


----------



## ragchewer (24 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




AVA,
      for my next call

Rags


----------



## sagitar (24 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Large ascending triangle which has developed over the last 6 months. As they say, the longer the formation takes to complete, the larger the run.  May be the last chance to accumulate before it breaks the 60c barrier.  I don't think it will be long now 

cheers!


----------



## bowman (27 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Watching the spot gold price and it's popped a bit since the Hong Kong market opened - broke through $894 briefly.
> 
> AVO and RSG making small moves but those insto bots are keeping things in check for now. Trying not to take it personally.




Spot gold is around 916.50 now, just coming off earlier highs.

Of the three goldies I posted  - AVO, OGC and RSG:

AVO popped and I've had a trade.
OGC is creeping up slowly and the depth is looking not bad.
RSG (holding) is stuck in a narrow range - looks like Pattersons is the main seller.

Any other goldies looking promising this morning?


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sagitar said:


> Large ascending triangle which has developed over the last 6 months. As they say, the longer the formation takes to complete, the larger the run.  May be the last chance to accumulate before it breaks the 60c barrier.  I don't think it will be long now
> 
> cheers!



Looks good. Seems fundamentally undervalued too. See MEL thread. Just bouncing off up trend line, so perhaps on it's way to the resistance level across 60. Nice one, cheers.


----------



## db96 (29 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BCN strong break out today on high Vol. Strong finish on the close. Could it reach 2c tommorrow?


----------



## ragchewer (30 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




MOL 

Rags


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ladies and gents, There are some stocks appearing here that do not represent POTENTIAL breakouts. 

Please provide a clear chart, and explanation as to why it might be a potential breakout, or posts will be deleted. We expect this to prevent ramping and for educational purposes.

There are others that have already broken out which should be directed to the OUTSTANDING breakout thread. It's important to differenciate between the two.

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## db96 (1 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Ladies and gents, There are some stocks appearing here that do not represent POTENTIAL breakouts.
> 
> There are others that have already broken out which should be directed to the OUTSTANDING breakout thread. It's important to differenciate between the two.
> 
> ...





Ok Kennas. Never realised there were two similar threads. VPG may be a potential breakout. recent high 5.8c before retracing to about 4.2c. Now back up at 5.9c on slightly better than av vol. If it breaks 6c to 6.2c on high vol, VPG could test the upper resistance at 7.5c. It appears that the Simple 21 day mov av is acting as some form of support.


----------



## Boggo (3 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This has been trying to break for a while now.

(click to expand)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> This has been trying to break for a while now.
> 
> (click to expand)



It most recently seems to have established support which gives anticipation for a break, but will that break hold? And more importantly where is the resistance after it breaks? Not a trade for me yet.


----------



## NAT88S (4 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey guys,

This is my first post but I have been reading through the forums for awhile now.

RE: Potential Breakouts I've been watching GMG for the past few months. Not to sure how to get a custom chart up here but looking at the ASX chart, since the end of Feb its volume has increased quite a bit and it seems to have been on the rise since early Mar. Currently trading around .40 but it hit .50 halfway through Apr before retreating. 

Im fairly new to this so would be interested to hear anyones opinions on whether it has potential to breakout, maybe past .50 in the near future?


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NAT88S said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been reading through the forums for awhile now.
> 
> ...



Hi Nat88s, yes looks like potential break on a number of fronts, well picked up. 50c does look very imortant.


----------



## -Bevo- (4 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I like the look of this stock IDL small triangle, OBV is up and volume is falling.


----------



## Boggo (4 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A couple of candidates from tonight's data

MCR, breakout with volume.
JML, still trying to get past 30c, runs out of steam (vol) on each attempt although overall volume is up with the trend.

(click to expand)


----------



## fureien (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



-Bevo- said:


> I like the look of this stock IDL small triangle, OBV is up and volume is falling.




is falling volume good?
i thought high volume was good? sorry im still learning

and kennas what charting program or site is that gmg graph from? i see you posting them alot i havent found a site that shows good volume graphs like that one
thanks

oh and jml broke 30 cents this morning just now 31.5 cents atm

*edit*
just went nuts again 32 cents now
good time to buy? lol


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



fureien said:


> is falling volume good?
> i thought high volume was good? sorry im still learning
> 
> and kennas what charting program or site is that gmg graph from? i see you posting them alot i havent found a site that shows good volume graphs like that one
> ...



Big Charts. It takes a while to get to the settings you want but there's lots of options. Free, delayed a few minutes. I like it more than the charts I pay for. 

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



-Bevo- said:


> I like the look of this stock IDL small triangle, OBV is up and volume is falling.





Also the price has bounced off the upper channel line thrice.


----------



## fureien (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Big Charts. It takes a while to get to the settings you want but there's lots of options. Free, delayed a few minutes. I like it more than the charts I pay for.
> 
> http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/




cool! thanks, i just used it. makes fundamental analysis so easy lol


----------



## kingbrown (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PTR 
PETROTHERM 

I know its a Geothermal 

But i have traded this stock in the past and have done well 
currently do not own but some recent news may make it run 

1, announced yesty that one of the worlds largest power company's is looking over PTR tenaments in Spain a french company by the name of Veolia AKA electricity France who already has 10 geothermal intrests in France 

2, Ptr has 1sr drill rig arriving this month ( create some media attn ) 

3, running a different system to GDY 

4, Minotaur resources have just taken up their options approx 1 million $ worth 

5, Ptr just had a successfull cap raise 4-5 mill cash 

6, seemed to be forgottten in the market 
Price was hammered and volumes went off a cliff 

7, Volumes are up yesterday and today sp up approx %15 

8, SP still quite low on its history 

9, PTR still has Joint Venture agreements with TRU Energy and Beech Petroleum 

Iam listing this on here to see if we can generate some comments ??
still on the fence waiting for volumes to build for awhile 
but it may be worth a look 
I have no fancy graphs to list as of yet 

10, as of today Kevin Rudds maybe promise on emissions being tighter in the future may re-boost activity in the sector

This is what i have found on the web in the last 24 hrs after ignoring it for 12 months 
Any Comments ? As no action on the aussie forum link yet 
Will try and get the Ptr link going on this site for some comment 

http://www.petratherm.com.au/announcements.html


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kingbrown said:


> PTR
> PETROTHERM



KB, You were told in the Outstanding Breakout thread that the rules for there, and here, are that you have to include a chart. Please do so, Cheers.


----------



## db96 (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WPL close to testing resistance at $43.


----------



## db96 (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NCM


----------



## Boggo (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just wondering if anyone has a heads up what is happening with these marine stocks.

Both seem to be tracking up strongly.

(click to expand)


----------



## beamstas (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> WPL close to testing resistance at $43.




Would of loved this one down here!


----------



## ragchewer (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




RSG,,,looking good to go.

Rags


----------



## Boggo (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential for IDL to continue again, volume down a bit today.

(click to expand)


----------



## johnnyg (6 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> Interesting chart for ROC. Seems to of completed 5 waves down from October 07 highs. Appears to be forming a Symmetrical Triangle/Contracting Triangle with prices coiling. We've also had a large increase in volume in the last week along with bullish divergence.
> 
> Could be one to watch.




A bit of a followup on ROC. Pretty self explanatory. A good lesson learned.


----------



## Boggo (7 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TOL, Toll Holdings having another look today.

(click to expand)


----------



## skc (7 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> A bit of a followup on ROC. Pretty self explanatory. A good lesson learned.




ROC - rode a little bit of this. Now I've got a buy limit on the top of your box for a possible retracement. Many recent breakouts have retraced within the week before moving on again. Let's see. 



Boggo said:


> TOL, Toll Holdings having another look today.
> 
> (click to expand)




Nice pick up. Worth a good look as it is a re-break of a false break. Need to close above $6.5 - not holding my breath given the way of the SPI.

If this fails, it might comes back down toward $5.5...


----------



## bonkerrs (7 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> Nice pick up. Worth a good look as it is a re-break of a false break. Need to close above $6.5 - not holding my breath given the way of the SPI.
> 
> If this fails, it might comes back down toward $5.5...



SKC. I'm trying to get an understanding on all things shares/trading. A newbie here.

Can you please provide more details on what you said?!  The price jumped up to $6.80 today - that's a breakout right?


----------



## saiter (7 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This one is from the energy sector and is displaying the same pattern as AOE (which is also in the energy factor). AOE decided to break on the 14th of April, when the XAO was going sideways.


----------



## skc (7 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bonkerrs said:


> SKC. I'm trying to get an understanding on all things shares/trading. A newbie here.
> 
> Can you please provide more details on what you said?!  The price jumped up to $6.80 today - that's a breakout right?




Actually closed at $7.18. So that's a break out alright. 

Some traders/educators believe that the close is the best indicator for how strong and committed the buyers/sellers are, and is where the smart money show their hand. So a strong close is a good confirmation.


----------



## skc (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMD. Second time luck over $0.45 perhaps.


----------



## skc (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DWS.


----------



## explod (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Maybe someone can post a chart for me but pleased with PLA, was showing signs Thursday so got in, confirmed today, from here I would expect resistance at 1.70.   Got in at 1 dollar so lets see.


----------



## springhill (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Maybe someone can post a chart for me but pleased with PLA, was showing signs Thursday so got in, confirmed today, from here I would expect resistance at 1.70.   Got in at 1 dollar so lets see.




Heres PLA for u mate
Try downlaoding ProCharts Egoli for a free service for future needs


----------



## explod (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



springhill said:


> Heres PLA for u mate
> Try downlaoding ProCharts Egoli for a free service for future needs




Thanks for that, I have a better capacity with a new proivider so will explore that.

cheers explod


----------



## bonkerrs (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Thanks for that, I have a better capacity with a new proivider so will explore that.
> 
> cheers explod




Which one? I'm after a 'free' service at the moment. Just stopped my paid service. I'll check out ProCharts too


----------



## saiter (11 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



saiter said:


> This one is from the energy sector and is displaying the same pattern as AOE (which is also in the energy factor). AOE decided to break on the 14th of April, when the XAO was going sideways.




F@!$ it gapped up today super high volume. Missed it whilst at uni! 

Oh well, here's the next breakout that is in the same sector (XEJ, still rallying, doesn't look like it's slowing down to me).


----------



## sandybeachs (12 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

we've seen many many many shares breakout over he past 3 months correlating with market indexes for example the DJIA 3 month chart below.

one is just a little worried that the bubble may burst and the house of cards comes crashing down.

personally the above is the last thing i'd like to see and i hope we see a steady rise.

too be on the safe side trade wisely watch the markets and take profits if necessary.


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sandybeachs said:


> too be on the safe side trade wisely watch the markets and take profits if necessary.



Thanks SB, I'll take it on board. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

URL  .... A nice entry/move yesterday on a good looking chart (breaking of wide double bottom, and crossing a long term falling resistance line, with exceptional volume).  
The decent close yesterday combined with its highest amount of shares traded in a day, potentially a big runner if volume continues.

Interesting fundamentals as well, funding is still to be sorted though.

Weekly chart shown, quote from URL thread



sagitar said:


> Hi all, sp and volume has been increasing steadily over the past couple days suggesting there's some substantial accumulation occurring. Today alone shares exchanged hit a record high equating to a total of 78.5M.
> 
> Universal Resources Ltd has substantial tenement holdings in major base and precious metal provinces located in Mt Isa and Lachlan Ford Belt. There major asset is the Roseby Copper project which is also one of the largest undeveloped open pit copper resources in Australia, equivalent to 128M tonnes of JORC compliant resources of primarily copper, including gold. The company currently has a market cap of only 9.9M and money in the bank. As metal prices have been improving, particularly copper, this resource is becoming increasing attractive to mine. The co. is currently in negotiations to finance the operation. There's also speculation that UCL is a potential take-over target. Xstrata or Cape Lambert are possible contenders?
> 
> ...


----------



## persistentone (13 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sweet Synergy said:


> URL  .... A nice entry/move yesterday on a good looking chart (breaking of wide double bottom, and crossing a long term falling resistance line, with exceptional volume).
> The decent close yesterday combined with its highest amount of shares traded in a day, potentially a big runner if volume continues.
> 
> Interesting fundamentals as well, funding is still to be sorted though.
> ...




So what is the stock symbol?   That information is not in the chart you posted.


----------



## skc (13 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



persistentone said:


> So what is the stock symbol?   That information is not in the chart you posted.




lol... URL? It was in the post text


----------



## Sweet Synergy (13 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> lol... URL? It was in the post text




Thats right ... URL and still moving on volume (moved up another 38% since previous post), be nice to see it consolidate at the current level and then break again (with vol) through the orders at .027 past .03 (horizontal resistance) .. if it does looks like .05 + IMO

Looks like persistentone was having one of my blonde moments


----------



## Kryzz (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BMN forming a nice triangle.


----------



## sandybeachs (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i've been following XEN for the past month or so.

it's performed pretty well and perhaps has been overlooked.

therefore it might be worth "chalking it down". keep in mind like many other stocks it needs good market conditions like we've had over the past 3 months.

see below weekly chart 12 month period.


----------



## Porper (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> BMN forming a nice triangle.




I think the horse has bolted here. It was a great set up yesterday though.I would draw the triangle as below. Too late to get on now.


----------



## Sean K (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sandybeachs said:


> i've been following XEN for the past month or so.
> 
> it's performed pretty well and perhaps has been overlooked.
> 
> ...



SB, this is a potential breakout from what trending range? And why?

In this thread, we are trying to identify stocks that are trending in a certain direction and have some resistance to break through. We want to identify them just before they are hitting that resistance to be ready to take advantage of the break. Or get set before hand.

In future, please identify the trending range and where the breakout will occur. 

Thanks.


----------



## bowman (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IBG released a company presentation document yesterday focused on it's zinc project.


----------



## Kryzz (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another triangle here with DOW in a nice trend.


----------



## fureien (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ive been looking at ALL for a month or so. i personally bought it after the capital raising. picked some up at $3.25 since then its gone up 20%
but as predicted its hit the $4 resistance and plummeted down again.

its currently about halfway down, but today it opened lower but recovered a little at close.

because of the recession, gambling is obviously low, so aristocrat has been hit by lower sales, but its similar to FLT in the sense that, if it pulls through it will do well. it has had a good history so im holding this for the long run.
im not sure if i posted the chart correctly, but its a 3 month chart. OBV is dropping, but i think one should wait until it hits the support again, before riding it back up. theres about a 20% range between the support and resistance, so even if you dont think it will break anytime soon, selling out then would still pocket u some nice change. i thought id post it here before it hits the support so people dont miss out and can do their own research.


----------



## johnnyg (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Geez ALL has some volatility, Looks to be forming a good base though, once prices break up and stay up could be quite rewarding.


----------



## skc (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



fureien said:


> ive been looking at ALL for a month or so. i personally bought it after the capital raising. picked some up at $3.25 since then its gone up 20%
> but as predicted its hit the $4 resistance and plummeted down again.
> 
> its currently about halfway down, but today it opened lower but recovered a little at close.
> ...




The channel makes good trading for sure, but this is hardly potential breakout alert materail?

ALL if anything has a poor history of near disasters and disappointed earnings. Their problem is not about people not gambling in recession (they do), but casinos don't buy new pokies. Their growth has been spurred by more pokies in more pubs in the last few years, but one wonder how much that can continue.

To Mod: Feel free to move this to the ALL thread.


----------



## jonojpsg (14 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Might be a little left field but AEX was up 40% today.  



Only a penny dreadful (open 0.6c close 0.7c, high 0.8c, yesterdays close 0.5c) and not much volume (12m today)  

but given the market was dreadful today and this hasn't moved much past 0.6c for a few months there might well be some news in the offing that hasn't emerged yet?


----------



## sandybeachs (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

came up on one of my scans as "potential breakout alert"

ITC looks like it might be heading higher & it's one that should be watched closely in the coming days, it seems as though it could make a good opportunity for a trade.

we are just seeing a "crossover of the moving averages, volume heading higher & MACD crossover as well",

we'll watch this one very closely as it could be a good pick up on a "potential breakout alert"

all in all this makes an excellent "potential breakout alert"


----------



## sandybeachs (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sandybeachs said:


> came up on one of my scans as "potential breakout alert"
> 
> ITC looks like it might be heading higher & it's one that should be watched closely in the coming days, it seems as though it could make a good opportunity for a trade.
> 
> ...




what a miracle seems as though i got one right, may be this is my this where my talents lay "POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts".

may thanks for not receiving a "infraction notice".


----------



## Sean K (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sandybeachs said:


> what a miracle seems as though i got one right, may be this is my this where my talents lay "POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts".
> 
> may thanks for not receiving a "infraction notice".



It's closer to what you would consider a breakout due to it approaching 4c, which is significant resistance.

Here is a definition for you:

Breakout: Price of a security emerging from a previous trading pattern. The new price "breaks out" above the high (or below the low) trading pattern lines that enclose all other prices for that security in the preceding period. Breakouts are used by technical analysts to predict substantial upside or downside movement. 

The key to breakouts and potential breakouts is a 'trading pattern' or range, and the stock approaching, or breaking through significant resistance, on volume. 

For ITC, breaking through 4c does look important.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GCR could be a breakout past 2c 2.5M traded so far bulk of it 2c-2.1c

For fundies see GCR thread


----------



## fureien (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> The channel makes good trading for sure, but this is hardly potential breakout alert materail?
> 
> ALL if anything has a poor history of near disasters and disappointed earnings. Their problem is not about people not gambling in recession (they do), but casinos don't buy new pokies. Their growth has been spurred by more pokies in more pubs in the last few years, but one wonder how much that can continue.
> 
> To Mod: Feel free to move this to the ALL thread.





i see

but looking at today, it opened higher at 3.9, currently 3.7
im kind thinking its not gunna drop downt o the resistance...hopefully

ill keep an eye on it, and if it goes back up near $4 before hitting 3.5 i think thats a potential breakout


----------



## Sean K (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> GCR could be a breakout past 2c 2.5M traded so far bulk of it 2c-2.1c
> 
> For fundies see GCR thread



Where's the chart LN?


----------



## sagitar (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi all,
Thought I'd share one which looks promising - FML. There's no shortage of shares being traded on this one so liquidity is a big bonus here. Daily trades equate to somewhere between 20 to 40 million. Buyers are heavily stacked against the sellers.  Long term there's been a strong symmetrical triangle developing which is nearing a break point - if it breaks up I have a preliminary target of around 4.6c, although short and medium technical resistance points are 5.6 and 9.7c. Clearly quite a bit of accumulation appears to occurring so it will exciting to watch this one play out. 
cheers
Sagitar 

ps. One to certainly keep an eye on...


----------



## bonkerrs (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sagitar said:


> Hi all,
> Thought I'd share one which looks promising - FML. There's no shortage of shares being traded on this one so liquidity is a big bonus here. Daily trades equate to somewhere between 20 to 40 million. Buyers are heavily stacked against the sellers.  Long term there's been a strong symmetrical triangle developing which is nearing a break point - if it breaks up I have a preliminary target of around 4.6c, although short and medium technical resistance points are 5.6 and 9.7c. Clearly quite a bit of accumulation appears to occurring so it will exciting to watch this one play out.
> cheers
> Sagitar
> ...



Nice find sagitar. I've put it in the watchlist!

One question though. Why the 2 upper resistances?

Cheers!


----------



## sagitar (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Those two upper resistance lines are where there was previous support on the way down (which in turn becomes resistance when the stock rises). They can also be considered zones where the share if it goes up is likely to consolidate before moving further. 

A simple rule of thumb for ascending, descending or symmetrical triangles is to calculate the height of the triangle at it's widest pt, and add that distance to the breakout point on the triangle...it should then give you an approximate distance or price target anticipated by many traders in the short to medium term.  In FML's case, 4.6c would be that short term target if it breaks up.  That's not to say it could go further than the expected target, depending on circumstances.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sw3 (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

G'day sagitar,

I've followed a few of your posts and I was wondering if you could give a bit of an insight to your trading past? I'd be interested to know how long you've been doing it (always have my ears open)! Cheers, sw3


----------



## bonkerrs (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Sagitar. I'll follow this one (FML).

Like I said earlier, I watched URL too but didn't jump in at 0.018 then thought it couldn't keep going up... only to see it increase by huge percentages everyday since.


----------



## sagitar (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sw3 said:


> G'day sagitar,
> 
> I've followed a few of your posts and I was wondering if you could give a bit of an insight to your trading past? I'd be interested to know how long you've been doing it (always have my ears open)! Cheers, sw3




Hi sw3 - been a trader for just over 10 yrs using purely technicals for short and medium trades, and a combination of technical and fundamentals for long term positions.  I prefer to 'stalk' a stock, so to speak, (ie place on ascending-order watchlist) until it hits of my trading criteria for an entry or an exit.  It works for me but everyone has there own style 

How about yourself? 

ps. no worries Bonkerrs.


----------



## sw3 (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sagitar I wish I could proclaim such experience! I've only really been in the "game" so to speak for a year. I was paper trading forex and thought I'd get into this caper as well. I'm still very wet behind the ears but there are lots of similiarities with forex (i.e. volumes, candlesticks, MACD etc). I guess the thing I like about shares is the fact that it's a relatively tangible item;
companies producing goods/services to sell vs currency that fluctuated on random events (such as boosting by fed banks). 

Can I ask which platform you use to trade? I'm using Commsec which I think's ok but I haven't found a ascend/descend function (yet?).

Apologies for turning this into a trading bio session too. I will keep to the post in future 

Cheers,
sw3


----------



## sagitar (15 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sounds good SW3, yes I use the same broker as yourself.  Sorry mods for going off topic - will return now to posting potential breakouts....
cheers


----------



## bowman (18 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Announcement this morning from a US Conference  with update announcements to follow in a few days.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090518/pdf/31hn14n1tjphcz.pdf

A triangle forming on the weekly chart, coinciding with previous support/resistance.


----------



## db96 (18 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IGR


----------



## db96 (18 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GCL


----------



## monkeymajik (18 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> GCL




Noble offering $7 a share


----------



## skyQuake (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SGX about to break out of (or false brk out of) triangle. Vol falling as it narrows.


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skyQuake said:


> SGX about to break out of (or false brk out of) triangle. Vol falling as it narrows.



The vol falling looks positive to me. 

I usually wait till the resistance is broken on volume but a higher risk/payoff would be to get in at the lower end of the coil. 

There has been quite a few of these the past few weeks and I have spectated as I thought the market was toppy and needed a few hundered points of consolidation....

Some more lines to consider..


----------



## Aurum (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Tried to get on this one this morning but missed it,

Classic pennant/flag.

Mike.


----------



## bonkerrs (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> The vol falling looks positive to me.
> 
> I usually wait till the resistance is broken on volume but a higher risk/payoff would be to get in at the lower end of the coil.



You are saying you would wait until it bounced back up from 5.00 then get in on the way up from there? What do you mean with the vol?


----------



## skyQuake (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Falling volume is a good sign; as the range narrows and it gets ready to spring out. 

Could break either way though.


----------



## johnnyg (19 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BRM showing signs of a turn. Divergence on the shorter time frame Stochastic (which Ive found to be useful for shorter term moves) along with good stopping volume today.


----------



## johnnyg (20 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How about this one from left field. Check out the similarities on ELK. Those blue vertical lines are cycle lines............ *X-files music*.


----------



## skc (21 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SMX
Having another dig
Will it hold this time?
Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## fureien (21 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> SMX
> Having another dig
> Will it hold this time?
> Wouldn't that be great!




hmm did u factor in the fact that the recent rise is due to the pelion acquisition. consideration was paid by issuing additional securities at 2.79 so doesnt that mean dilution... forgive me if im wrong but wouldnt we be likely to see a bit of a sell off. momentum is down today too  or will it establish itself as a new support...sorry still learning


----------



## Boggo (21 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like CNM is about to have another attempt.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Kryzz (24 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NAB forming a triange


----------



## db96 (24 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HEG

Spot gold is looking strong


----------



## skc (25 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



fureien said:


> hmm did u factor in the fact that the recent rise is due to the pelion acquisition. consideration was paid by issuing additional securities at 2.79 so doesnt that mean dilution... forgive me if im wrong but wouldnt we be likely to see a bit of a sell off. momentum is down today too  or will it establish itself as a new support...sorry still learning




As this is a technical analysis thread you must excuse the fact posters may know nothing about the stock itself.

As for SMX, the recent acquisition is tiny. Pelion has $6m in revenue and the issue of some 100K shares against a total of 66m will hardly cause a ripple.


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




One for the watch list,,,ADI.

Rags


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




WRK for the watchlist

Rags


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ragchewer said:


> One for the watch list,,,ADI.
> 
> Rags



Can you explain why ADI is a potential breakout please.


----------



## outback (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Can you explain why ADI is a potential breakout please.




I thought I was the only one that didn't get it.


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADI,,,,
         Had a base ceiling at 6c and then broke out on an increase of volume and now having a typical pull back.The volume build up down here is something to note for my books atleast.

ADI,,,is an OIL explorer in and around proven wells and POO is in a short term uptrend.

Rags


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Maybe this helps why i suggest it goes on the watch list ???

Rags


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ragchewer said:


> ADI,,,,
> Had a base ceiling at 6c and then broke out on an increase of volume and now having a typical pull back.



So, it's already broken out.

There is an OUTSTANDING breakout thread, that you may slip this in, but only just perhaps.


----------



## Boggo (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

And now for something completely different, AMP, potential break to the downside ??

(click to enlarge)


----------



## beamstas (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ragchewer said:


> Maybe this helps why i suggest it goes on the watch list ???
> 
> Rags




Thats not a break out
How can the price go down on high volume after it has broken through the resistance?

If it goes down on high volume obviously people don't want to hold on and are willing to take profit.

You would be a fool to trade that


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Kennas,
           thank you for your advice(i think),as i don't believe the breakout has been confirmed as yet i don't feel it warrants to be classified as OUTSTANDING as yet.

Rags


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Beamstas,
              You are far too generous with your kind comments.

I think you people are asking the wrong questions now.

Rags


----------



## banska bystrica (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

For those much more chart savvy than me, I would appreciate an opinion on IAU with regards to potential breakout. I am a fundamental investor and the fundamentals of IAU look very positive.


----------



## ragchewer (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Banska,
          Your game mentioning the "I" word in here ,,,i think this is a day traders thread.As an investor you may want to consider this weekly chart showing a typical inverted head n shoulder pattern,known to be a reversing pattern to the trend flow.

 If price gets up through the 35c area this could be labled as a breakout over the longer term and you could expect to a 100% return if the FA supports the cartoon/chart.

Rags


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



banska bystrica said:


> For those much more chart savvy than me, I would appreciate an opinion on IAU with regards to potential breakout. I am a fundamental investor and the fundamentals of IAU look very positive.



OK, and for those other posting close to/maybe/could be breakouts.

Firstly, a stock must be trending solidly in one direction. Either down, sideways, or up. This is best case for this hread.

Secondly, you may include some TA set ups, like flags, or pennants, or H&S'es, as a potential break, one way of the other, but they have other dedicated threads.

A stock it trending when it is going in a certain direction hitting support and resistance and has been finding it hard to break through over some time.

It's a potential breakout when it's coming up to that support, or resistance, and it might break through, for whatever reason. 

IAU has found a medium term floor at 25 and has broken some restistance at 30, and looking to clear 32. Doing that, on volume, and finishing very strongly might make it outstanding. Right now, it does have potential....


----------



## Boggo (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



banska bystrica said:


> For those much more chart savvy than me, I would appreciate an opinion on IAU with regards to potential breakout. I am a fundamental investor and the fundamentals of IAU look very positive.




Not savvy by any means but these breakouts are proving to be winners over the last few months.

Good pickup on IAU, my system identified on Friday's data.
Definitely a potential *"pattern"* breakout which I think was the intention of this thread, the effects of volume etc is another topic.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## db96 (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The banks look weak, esp after the lifting of the short selling ban. CBA looks to break out thru support. Get your short gun ready. Also check NAB, ANZ


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> The banks look weak, esp after the lifting of the short selling ban. CBA looks to break out thru support. Get your short gun ready. Also check NAB, ANZ



Yeah, they're looking similar aren't they. Broke yesterday really. Looking for a long opportunity now. Perhaps when XAO is around the 3500 mark maybe...


----------



## simoncar (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Any stock travelling sideways and then expanding on high volume is worth keeping on the radar......even if it times it travels down on high volume. People are now showing interest in this stock.....who will win the battle, the buyers or sellers?? It is not a stock I would buy today but it definitely one that is now on my watchlist.


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



simoncar said:


> I posted a potential breakout of AGY a long time ago. Do a search on my username. A few posts later another member said "No Thanks". AGY went from .11 to 1.34 in 8 weeks!!  I made a very healthy profit from this trade. So Rags please keep posting your charts because without input from all this thread would die. Your potential breakouts won't be everybodies cup of tea.....but either was mine about AGY.
> 
> Simon



Simon, your AGY pick was a potential breakout over 2 years ago, yes. Nice one. 

Please, people, only post stocks in here that look to be approaching significant technical mid/long term resistance, and might break out. 

With a chart. 

Thanks.


----------



## fureien (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

maybe you should start a "potential" potential breakout alert thread (second potential intended)
for those who want to post stocks that are nearing the potential breakout point, with high volume etc.

i mean wouldnt that be better. cause usually these get posted when the potential breakout happens, and by the time we actually read the thread it probably broke already. and then we can post it here when it actually reaches the point of "potential breakout".

mite have a few less off topic posts like today.


----------



## db96 (26 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IIF


----------



## NextBigThing (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

been following this, hope it rockets today, just placed buy order at 0.22


----------



## ragchewer (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




PLV 

Rags


----------



## adt100 (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FLX.

3rd test of a box at 12.41. Not a promising last close tho. If it doesnt break this time seems enough in the range for a small fade play. significant resistance as 15.00.

Apologies no chart currently stuck in an airport (as normal it seems!) normally just a lurker now a bored lurker! See if I can get a response before the plane! (plane 3 hrs delayed at mo! )

Maybe someone would be find enough to put up a chart if u think it might be a worthwhile exercise otherwise just ignore. Oh well another 5 mins pass..............


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



adt100 said:


> FLX.
> 
> 3rd test of a box at 12.41. Not a promising last close tho. If it doesnt break this time seems enough in the range for a small fade play. significant resistance as 15.00.
> 
> ...




Line is 12.41




Todays close not good


----------



## adt100 (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thankyou Beamstas


----------



## inenigma (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi,

Is it just my imagination or am I beginning to to see pennants all over the place....

Just taking a squizz thru the Energy Stocks I can see: BPT, BUY, BWN, CEY, CIG, COK, CTP, CTX, CUE, CUY, CVI, DLS, DSN, EDE, EGO, EME, EMR, EPG, EPX, ERN, ERO, ESG as having pennants (having had mistaken skipped any stock beginning with "A" and most of the "B"s)(and not having had a look at anything past ESG as yet...)

Is anyone else seeing all these pennants ???  Or am I just paranoid ???


----------



## voyz (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

what are pennants?


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



voyz said:


> what are pennants?




|>
|


----------



## voyz (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

more info please doesnt mention it in trade your way to financial freedom by tharp. so i dunno...


----------



## $20shoes (27 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Some possible movement coming up in these three. The risk/reward looks reasonably good with some good technical stops possible here (ignore my haircross in some of the pics - its not there at those spots on the daigrams for any particular reason)


----------



## inenigma (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



voyz said:


> more info please doesnt mention it in trade your way to financial freedom by tharp. so i dunno...




Figure 10.1 on page 292 (second ed.) shows quite a good pennant, though it doesn't specifically call it a pennant.


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



inenigma said:


> Figure 10.1 on page 292 (second ed.) shows quite a good pennant, though it doesn't specifically call it a pennant.



Chart School Glossary is a good place to find info on basic T&A.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku...._analysis:chart_patterns:flag_pennant_continu


----------



## db96 (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AQA

Classic descending triangle that may break out through support at $4.00


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> AQA
> 
> Classic descending triangle that may break out through support at $4.00



Heaps of support at $4.00. Will be pretty bearish if it breaks down through there imo. On it's own, I'd be looking for a break up from here, but I also think the XAO is cooked and expect a breakdown, which should take this with it.


----------



## db96 (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Your probably right Kennas. Only go short if the break out is on high vol. GFF is another one to keep an eye on.


----------



## skc (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Heaps of support at $4.00. Will be pretty bearish if it breaks down through there imo. On it's own, I'd be looking for a break up from here, but I also think the XAO is cooked and expect a breakdown, which should take this with it.




The next support for AQA is probably at $3.50 should $4 fail. So not that high a reward imho. I also think the materials sector is bit too volatile to trade on the short side...


----------



## db96 (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> The next support for AQA is probably at $3.50 should $4 fail. So not that high a reward imho. I also think the materials sector is bit too volatile to trade on the short side...




And if 3.50 breaks, next target is $3.00. TSE is about to test resistance at $2.75ish but a weak close today.


----------



## seasprite (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TXN can break on small volumes as shown in october (up) and january (dwn).


----------



## hardcoremike (28 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IVC (Invocare) has broken out. I'm still a beginner with T/A n all.. What are the chances it trading below the breakout?


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



hardcoremike said:


> IVC (Invocare) has broken out. I'm still a beginner with T/A n all.. What are the chances it trading below the breakout?



Mike, you need to include a chart in this thread, so we can see it upfront. This is a general rule of the thread.

This was a 'potential' breakout when it was hovering under that strong resistance line at arund $5.25. Notice how many times it ran up to that line and fell over. What made this highly probably was the ascending triangle that it was forming. Just seemed inevitable that it would get through in the end doesn't it. 

It seems to have broken through now, so it should be in the breakout thread probably.

Nice one.


----------



## skc (29 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CEY. Ascending triangle. One of the coal stocks that hasn't gain too much traction. Triangle target ~$2.9.


----------



## banska bystrica (30 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> IAU has found a medium term floor at 25 and has broken some restistance at 30, and looking to clear 32. Doing that, on volume, and finishing very strongly might make it outstanding. Right now, it does have potential....




Well Friday confirmed it as "outstanding". High volume and closed at 34c.


----------



## adds (31 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PEM looking good for a breakout. Ascending triangle with declining volume. Whats everyone else thoughts on this one?


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



adds said:


> PEM looking good for a breakout. Ascending triangle with declining volume. Whats everyone else thoughts on this one?




Anything is possible while the markets keep drawing more players back in. Nice pattern identified there with Perilya.


----------



## adds (31 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's another potential breakout with PNA. 2nd Bullish flag in a row. Not sure what happened with Friday's candle though :S


----------



## johnnyg (31 May 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> CEY. Ascending triangle. One of the coal stocks that hasn't gain too much traction. Triangle target ~$2.9.




Always good to see charts from another point of view. I was mainly focusing on EW analysis and missed the potential Triangle. Wave equality for an ABC move is around ~ $3.20


----------



## skc (1 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SKI. Broken out of a 2 month trading range today. Can it hold or will it retrace to close the gap?


----------



## Kryzz (1 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CGF forming a sym. triangle


----------



## johnnyg (1 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> CGF forming a sym. triangle




Looks very good.


----------



## skc (1 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AMC. 3rd try at $5.3


----------



## fureien (2 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IDL
it didnt break last time
but it opened at the breakout point of 25 cents today
it closed on high volume yesterday
its already 25.5 cents as we speak
prob going to break this time


----------



## fureien (2 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> IIF




man nice find
i bought in at 22 cents its hit 30 cents today.

but its being massively strong armed at 30 cents haha
118 sellers against 18 buyers

but the thing is, ppl are still buying at 30 cents despite the odds agaist them. if it breaks 30 cents expect it to go nuts


----------



## Ashsaege (2 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IAU has jumped on the Outstanding Breakout Alerts thread already, but i thought I'd have a look at the monthly chart.

I dont know much about Head and Shoulders patterns, but are we seeing one here?? 

Be nice if this one breaks up through 60cents


----------



## beamstas (2 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Ashsaege said:


> IAU has jumped on the Outstanding Breakout Alerts thread already, but i thought I'd have a look at the monthly chart.
> 
> I dont know much about Head and Shoulders patterns, but are we seeing one here??
> 
> Be nice if this one breaks up through 60cents




Looks more like a "daggertooth" pattern to me


----------



## db96 (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sagitar said:


> Hi all,
> Thought I'd share one which looks promising - FML. There's no shortage of shares being traded on this one so liquidity is a big bonus here. Daily trades equate to somewhere between 20 to 40 million. Buyers are heavily stacked against the sellers.  Long term there's been a strong symmetrical triangle developing which is nearing a break point - if it breaks up I have a preliminary target of around 4.6c, although short and medium technical resistance points are 5.6 and 9.7c. Clearly quite a bit of accumulation appears to occurring so it will exciting to watch this one play out.
> cheers
> Sagitar
> ...




Broke thru upper trendline today. Testing resistance at 3c. Picked up some at 3c. Fingers cross. Decent vol.


----------



## panikhide (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TOE forming an ascending triangle. Support at 24.5 cents.


----------



## Boggo (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GMI slowly on its way up, nice break yesterday holding up today. Interesting depth.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## legs (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AWE ascending triangle?

I'm only new at these so any help is glady invited... Volume is important isnt it? Does it have to reduce as the triangle narrows?


----------



## db96 (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



legs said:


> AWE ascending triangle?
> 
> I'm only new at these so any help is glady invited... Volume is important isnt it? Does it have to reduce as the triangle narrows?




Ascending triangle


----------



## legs (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

REF:http://stockcharts.com/school/doku...._analysis:chart_patterns:ascending_triangle_c


"The ascending triangle is a bullish formation that usually forms during an uptrend as a continuation pattern. There are instances when ascending triangles form as reversal patterns at the end of a downtrend, but they are typically continuation patterns. Regardless of where they form, ascending triangles are bullish patterns that indicate accumulation. 



Because of its shape, the pattern can also be referred to as a right-angle triangle. Two or more equal highs form a horizontal line at the top. Two or more rising troughs form an ascending trend line that converges on the horizontal line as it rises. If both lines were extended right, the ascending trend line could act as the hypotenuse of a right triangle. If a perpendicular line were drawn extending down from the left end of the horizontal line, a right triangle would form. Let's examine each individual part of the pattern and then look at an example. 

1.Trend: In order to qualify as a continuation pattern, an established trend should exist. However, because the ascending triangle is a bullish pattern, the length and duration of the current trend is not as important as the robustness of the formation, which is paramount.
2.Top Horizontal Line: At least 2 <gl reaction high>reaction highs<gl> are required to form the top horizontal line. The highs do not have to be exact, but they should be within reasonable proximity of each other. There should be some distance between the highs, and a reaction low between them.
3.Lower Ascending Trend Line: At least two reaction lows are required to form the lower ascending trend line. These reaction lows should be successively higher, and there should be some distance between the lows. If a more recent reaction low is equal to or less than the previous reaction low, then the ascending triangle is not valid.
4.Duration: The length of the pattern can range from a few weeks to many months with the average pattern lasting from 1-3 months.
5.Volume: As the pattern develops, volume usually contracts. When the upside breakout occurs, there should be an expansion of volume to confirm the breakout. While volume confirmation is preferred, it is not always necessary.
6.Return to Breakout: A basic tenet of technical analysis is that resistance turns into support and vice versa. When the horizontal resistance line of the ascending triangle is broken, it turns into support. Sometimes there will be a return to this support level before the move begins in earnest.
7.Target: Once the breakout has occurred, the price projection is found by measuring the widest distance of the pattern and applying it to the resistance breakout."

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku...._analysis:chart_patterns:ascending_triangle_c


----------



## db96 (3 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QAN


----------



## legs (4 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

aax
thoughts?


----------



## bonkerrs (4 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



sw3 said:


> Can I ask which platform you use to trade? I'm using Commsec which I think's ok but I haven't found a ascend/descend function (yet?).



I also use Comsec What do you mean "ascend/descend function"?


----------



## roysolder (4 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hi and thanks legs for the explanation of charts,explod has taken me under his wing  and encouraged me to start reading charts and your post has opened my eyes a little further.
tx from grateful me


----------



## Largesse (4 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

break out on 5m AUD/USD?


----------



## bowman (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HIG has been ranging for approx. 2 months.

IBG is relatively thinly traded but there appears to be recent interest.


----------



## explod (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> HIG has been ranging for approx. 2 months.
> 
> IBG is relatively thinly traded but there appears to be recent interest.





Maybe on a wish list:

Hig needs to break 13 cents for potential, then target would be 15

IBG too thinly traded.  to 15 cents on increased volume could make it a potential

cheers explod


----------



## bowman (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



explod said:


> Maybe on a wish list:
> 
> Hig needs to break 13 cents for potential, then target would be 15
> 
> ...




Why 13 cents?

You want a two cent move up from a resistance area at 11 cents (approx 20% move) to take a two cent profit at 15cents.


----------



## explod (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Why 13 cents?
> 
> You want a two cent move up from a resistance area at 11 cents (approx 20% move) to take a two cent profit at 15cents.




IPG needs to make a clear break from its current situation which goes back to Dec08.

HIG will probably meet with over head resistance from the action starting March 07 to June 08.  

Only my opinion of course. Am often wrong.


----------



## Boggo (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Anyone got any views on EHL, something has to give soon.
Seems to have potential but fails at the last minute.

Cannot post chart, keep getting a message saying _*upload of chart failed*_


----------



## db96 (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> Anyone got any views on EHL, something has to give soon.
> Seems to have potential but fails at the last minute.
> 
> Cannot post chart, keep getting a message saying _*upload of chart failed*_




G day Boogo

Quite significant resistance at 49-50c. A few previous attempts and failed. The lows are getting higher.


----------



## Boggo (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> G day Boogo
> 
> Quite significant resistance at 49-50c. A few previous attempts and failed. The lows are getting higher.




Thanks db, agree.

My chart thingy worked this morning but not anymore


----------



## skc (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Something just happened. Spiked up to 70c and now back down to 52c. a fakeout or a shake out? At least it's above support.


----------



## Boggo (5 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

On the way now, I have been watching EHL for a while and sensed something different in its behaviour today.

Still cannot get this site to upload a chart but if anyone is running Iress, right click on the stock and select 'Trade Analysis' and you will see what I mean.

That would have been the second piccy I tried to post.


----------



## Kryzz (6 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NDO, triangle with declining volume


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLY


----------



## db96 (9 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MCW


----------



## Skip1jz (10 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Duet Group

Hard to get a good fix on volume now, big spike distorts the scale, must have been due to capital raising.


----------



## beamstas (10 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Skip1jz said:


> Duet Group
> 
> Hard to get a good fix on volume now, big spike distorts the scale, must have been due to capital raising.




Due looks a bit different from where i am, must have had a stock split or something. Anyway, i've nulled that big volume bar so you can see the volume more easily.


----------



## Kryzz (10 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another triangle with AMC


----------



## skc (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ILU. A fair bit of congestion ahead, however.


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> ILU. A fair bit of congestion ahead, however.



Looks like it's broken by your chart, skc.


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Skip1jz said:


> Duet Group
> 
> Hard to get a good fix on volume now, big spike distorts the scale, must have been due to capital raising.



Looks like an ascending triangle of sorts, or a wedge, but it's not a potential breakout till it's around the upper resistance line at $1.75 ish. Looks to be shaping up ok though, even with the free data. Would be interested to see another chart on different time frames to make a comparison. Need the lower line to hold and bounce up for any interest here.


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CBA


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QBE


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> CBA



Nice one. Been watching this and WBC as my preferred bank stocks. Both hitting a general resist line. It might either be a break through and much higher, or fall over maybe.


----------



## db96 (11 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Nice one. Been watching this and WBC as my preferred bank stocks. Both hitting a general resist line. It might either be a break through and much higher, or fall over maybe.




CBA could be a short, but hard to tell.

PLA


----------



## db96 (12 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NHC
Got this one from nomore4s


----------



## nomore4s (12 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> NHC
> Got this one from nomore4s




Did/will you get on it?


----------



## db96 (12 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nomore4s said:


> Did/will you get on it?




G Day Nomore4s

Not in it just yet. Strong close but the volume is not convincing. Will watch it closely though. The resistance at 4.65ish  is hopefully now the support.


----------



## nomore4s (12 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> G Day Nomore4s
> 
> Not in it just yet. Strong close but the volume is not convincing. Will watch it closely though. The resistance at 4.65ish  is hopefully now the support.




Fair enough, because I trade off the EOD charts and I can't watch the markets all day my entries are done via trigger orders once a certain price level is triggered. This means I can't monitor the vol till after the close.

I actually like to enter on a break through the white line in set ups like this with a stop under the low of the triangle. But because I already hold parcels in this stock I didn't enter there but I did pyramid in today @ $4.70.


----------



## db96 (13 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GMG


----------



## db96 (13 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nomore4s said:


> Fair enough, because I trade off the EOD charts and I can't watch the markets all day my entries are done via trigger orders once a certain price level is triggered. This means I can't monitor the vol till after the close.
> 
> I actually like to enter on a break through the white line in set ups like this with a stop under the low of the triangle. But because I already hold parcels in this stock I didn't enter there but I did pyramid in today @ $4.70.




Another option is to enter 1/2 your position above your white line then the remaining 1/2 if it goes above your upper trendline (red) on high vol.


----------



## fureien (15 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



db96 said:


> GMG




ive been in and out of this stock 6 times. kept seeling too early. last time was on friday where my order got processed during pre open

it somehow broke through the 40 cents resistnace (like over 100 sellers agains 10 buyers) during pre open. and now its 48 cents with plenty of volume. so i think it will break that 50 cents easily this time.

*kicks himself*


----------



## fureien (15 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

gmg just hit 50 cents with strong buying volume. i suspect it will break 50 cents by tommorrow easily at this rate.


----------



## Boggo (16 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

There may be some potential upside on this if it breaks again...

(click to enlarge)


----------



## panikhide (16 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



fureien said:


> gmg just hit 50 cents with strong buying volume. i suspect it will break 50 cents by tommorrow easily at this rate.




GMG didn't quite run through that 50 cent barrier today.  What is your prediction after today's carnage?


----------



## fureien (16 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



panikhide said:


> GMG didn't quite run through that 50 cent barrier today.  What is your prediction after today's carnage?






well because of 2 factors in the announcement made today
1) being that the chinese deal was expected to be around $1bn (in retrospect this whole deal with the chinese was what probably drove the rally) but it turned out to be short of half a bn$ and the annoucnement strictly says "no more"

that definitely disappointed the market a bit

2) the options were at 40cents  which explains the massive selling down close to 40 cents today.

i think tommorrow we will definitely see it touch 40 cents. but theres alot of buyers supporting it at the moment, but from my experience over this month, even "strong support" cud be wiped out in an instant. but also, 40 cents was last months resistance, fingers crossed it will hold.

i have my money on "support will hold and we will see a recovery", but it all depends on the market tommorrow. my entire portfolio got trashed today.

in my personal opinion though, i see the financing thing as good news, despite falling short of expectations. it just means this company's future is a bit more certain now.


----------



## db96 (17 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VBA


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SMX, probably more of an investment stock rather than a trading stock, seems to be steadily heading up again.
(Disc. I do hold SMX in my SMSF)

(click to enlarge)


----------



## skc (19 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> SMX, probably more of an investment stock rather than a trading stock, seems to be steadily heading up again.
> (Disc. I do hold SMX in my SMSF)
> 
> (click to enlarge)




The recent spike up was due to the inclusion in the ASX200, causing some mandatory buying from fund managers. 

It is a pretty good stock on a fundamental basis, with low PE and still some growth. Not bad on the charts either.


----------



## Kryzz (20 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TRS looking good..


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> SMX, probably more of an investment stock rather than a trading stock, seems to be steadily heading up again.
> (Disc. I do hold SMX in my SMSF)
> 
> (click to enlarge)



Boggo, What is the trading range that this is potentially breaking out of? Through $3.25?


----------



## db96 (24 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HVN


----------



## db96 (24 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SLV


----------



## Boggo (24 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Boggo, What is the trading range that this is potentially breaking out of? Through $3.25?




Sorry kennas, didn't see your post until just now.

Re the break out, just a new high not seen since last October, nothing scientific. 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## db96 (24 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DJS


----------



## bowman (25 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is a bottom drawer speccy puppy that I almost forgot about until it started making some moves recently.

Needs to break out of the triangle, and then out of the longer term channel for a more sustained move.


----------



## bluelabel (25 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

So what exaclty do you look for in these Breakout alerts?  Looks to me like a bunch of lines on a graph.  

Is there a formula you use to pick these, or just random and hope for the best?

:bier:

blue


----------



## anatol (25 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Guys,

Please see BUL's chart below. I am not sure if it fits to your standards in this thread. 

I can see on its chart there is a positive divergence created which means that SP is going to go up very soon, maybe tomorrow! (this is a not 100% correct indication though). This is IMHO, if anyone knows better than me s/he is welcome to correct me. (Pls see the chart below)

(A positive divergence occurs when the indicator moves higher while the stock is declining. A negative divergence occurs when the indicator moves lower while the stock is rising)

I hold BUL.


----------



## soren_lorensen (27 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SGN

testing resistance @ 68c, close 65 high volume


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bluelabel said:


> So what exaclty do you look for in these Breakout alerts?  Looks to me like a bunch of lines on a graph.
> 
> Is there a formula you use to pick these, or just random and hope for the best?
> 
> ...



You just need to understand support and resistance really. Look for stocks that are coming up to significant resistance for a break up, and support for a break down. 

Significant means that the resistance or support is shown over a long period of time. Weeks and months. Not days. 

Volume plays a roll as well, but more on that later.

Check out this for more detail with some good examples and a small section on breakouts.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:support_and_resistan


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SGM


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BKW


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MLE


----------



## johnnyg (28 June 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> How about this one from left field. Check out the similarities on ELK. Those blue vertical lines are cycle lines............ *X-files music*.




Well, only missed out by a bar or 2. Still a good R:R in there if you were on the lookout.


----------



## bowman (2 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MAH


----------



## Strident (2 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CTP

The top line hasn't been tested enough times that it might not be a resistance level, but the significant gap down due to the distribution of the rights issue (it went ex long before that) and what's happening to the volume makes this one interesting to me.

Disclosure: Currently (temporarily perhaps) long CTP.


----------



## S73417H (4 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFU (Ceramic Fuel Cells Limited)


----------



## Ghetto23 (9 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FSE


----------



## enigmatic (10 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey I'm not to good at this but is this a potential Breakout.
The chart is using a point and figure.
Kind of makes it easier to see..


----------



## bonkerrs (11 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm complete new to this. What do you think of this one?

Volume right down. Uptrend forming for about 3 months.


----------



## fureien (15 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ene






takeover news at 2.8$
currently $2.4 ish

increasing obv
macd and stochastc are indicating a buy
flag and pennant formed
also happens to reach a 6 month breakout point at $2.50 has tested this several times this week.


i hold ene


----------



## bowman (21 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A lot of insto activity at CFE. Possible breakout approaching.


----------



## MACCA350 (22 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HFA


----------



## fureien (23 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AZZ







i believe a flag and pennant has formed and might bounce back up from 30 cents again


----------



## bowman (24 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NGM - a bit more selling to get through, or an opportunity to buy, depending on your strategy.


----------



## skc (24 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EHL... Back for a 5th crack at 50c, with lots of momentum.

Tried to be smart and use limit order at 39c, then 41c, then 43c.... Will leave the order there for now.


----------



## Kryzz (26 July 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ORI - triangle


----------



## Ghetto23 (3 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SEK

Could be ascending triangle, could be head and shoulders. Depends how you want to look at it I guess.


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLY looks like it may be a breakout candidate.

(Disc.. I am long at 0.30)

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Boggo (3 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not trying to ramp BLY, just thought that this was worth seeing.
Below is a pic of the course of sales of just one buy order at 12:08:14, and that was just what I could fit on the screen.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## moses (4 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

JML cup and saucer over 2 months, HS over 3 months. Pushing against high.


----------



## NitrosOxide (4 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey guys,
Im new at this and not sure how to post charts yet but if someone else cares to look at GLN and post a chart.


----------



## Boggo (4 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NitrosOxide said:


> Hey guys,
> Im new at this and not sure how to post charts yet but if someone else cares to look at GLN and post a chart.




Had a look at that chart, not sure what you are breaking out from, can you elaborate. 

Compare GLN chart with IMD chart, which one are you most likely to make a buck out of is the bottom line.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## katalyst (5 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey guys, ORI looks like it is breaking out of a head and shoulders pattern. Any opinions im fairly new to this kinda stuff.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



katalyst said:


> Hey guys, ORI looks like it is breaking out of a head and shoulders pattern. Any opinions im fairly new to this kinda stuff.



Looks to have started to break through already. Looks good. A bit of a H&S there, but H&S's are normally a reveral pattern to the trend. This is well trending up, so maybe less of import. Had an awesome run. Another up 100% since the 'bottom'.


----------



## bowman (6 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Weekly chart for SSC. 

June placement at 5c. Recent announcements are worth a look.

Robin Bromby from The Australian makes some positive comments on the 3rd August.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,,25871746-5005200,00.html


----------



## MACCA350 (6 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFU, what do you think?


----------



## bowman (10 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Three weekly charts with triangle patterns.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Boggo, BLY and IMD both looked to have already broken up from the 'trend' perhaps. The previous highs you identify are certainly significant resistance, but the breakouts are probably down at the point they have broken the triangle/pennant formations. 

For example with BLY, it was in a nice pennant and could have broken either way. More likely to be up, since it was in a longer term up trend. The candle I've circled in green looks to be the 'breakout' from the pattern, or trend, and on nice volume. The old high around .35 was going to be resistance, but a 'breakout'? 

Any other opinions on this?


----------



## white_crane (10 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bowman, I've been following BKY for about a week now.  On the daily chart, it appears to have broken out today.


----------



## bugmenot (10 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IBK is about to break through upper resistance at around 48. Nice head and shoulders pattern forming.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=ASX:ibk


----------



## johannlo (10 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KSX?


----------



## fureien (11 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VPG


----------



## Boggo (11 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Symmetrical Triangle breakout perhaps ?

(click to expand)


----------



## fureien (11 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

vpg broke out a bit today. refer to my chart in the previous page if u can see it. its dynamic


----------



## fureien (12 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

yep VPG broke out today =)

shud move this to the i told u so thread lol

also FML isnt there yet, but its making a comeback. currently its between 2.6 and 2.7 cents. up from a low of 2.2 begining of this month. 2.7  and 2.6 is significant because last time it took a while to break past 2.6 cents before heading to the potential breakout point of 3 cents. Its not there yet. but the sp is up and volume is up so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## explod (12 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OEX looks like it is going to break, another cent or two then good potential


----------



## bowman (14 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Long and short term MA's are converging. Support on the 50% fib retrace.
There's a steady insto feed  around 36c (probably UBS who've been the biggest seller in the last 30 days) but it's being taken up so far.


----------



## Kryzz (16 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WTP here, falling wedge in a nice uptrend


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (17 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GNS Looks like it could break out through the 1.00 mark.

Sorry dont have a chart but there it has been coiling below for a while.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ladies and gentlemen... if you are going to nominate a stock for this thread you *must* include a chart. It is mandatory. 

If you are unsure how to post a chart, please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530

Posting a chart is actually a very simple process, so there are no excuses for not learning how to do it.


----------



## treeman (17 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ARU making a comeback, was jumping from 60c - 80c for a good few months until last week saw a dive to 47c when market hit a bit of panic, up by at least 5 points already


----------



## bowman (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Weekly chart for SSC.
> 
> June placement at 5c. Recent announcements are worth a look.
> 
> ...




Positive announcement from Sultan today - proceeding with development of the Peelwood copper/zinc project.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090820/pdf/31k5wfk64ylt80.pdf


----------



## Boggo (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IFN keeps hitting a brick wall at $1.40 but it seems to have potential.

_(Disc.. I hold at 1.32)_

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



treeman said:


> ARU making a comeback, was jumping from 60c - 80c for a good few months until last week saw a dive to 47c when market hit a bit of panic, up by at least 5 points already



treeman, why is this a potential breakout? Breakout of what?


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> IFN keeps hitting a brick wall at $1.40 but it seems to have potential.
> 
> _(Disc.. I hold at 1.32)_
> 
> (click to enlarge)



This is a good example of a stock that is not actually a potential breakout. It is simply approaching a previous high, which will be resistance, but if it goes higher, it's just haking another high, not 'breaking out'.

A breakout is when a stock breaks through a trading range created by numerous support and resistance points, to the up or down, on volume. 

The point of identifying a breakout or potential breakout, is that when a stock is released from these trends, up or down, there is a high probability that they will race away to make significant short term gains. 

A better breakout was actually through the inverse H&S neckline at 1.30. 

Just making a new high is not the point. 

Maybe there needs to be a 'making a new high' thread?


----------



## swm79 (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

exactly kennas. still needs to find lots of support that one.


----------



## Boggo (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> A breakout is when a stock breaks through a trading range created by numerous support and resistance points, to the up or down, on volume.




I agree on what a breakout is kennas, you seem to have an issue when combining the two words POTENTIAL and BREAKOUT which is what the thread is about.

For the last time, the word potential...

*POTENTIAL*
adjective
1. 	possible, as opposed to actual.
2. 	capable of being or becoming.
3. 	Grammar - expressing possibility.


----------



## swm79 (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

boggo if you're going to scruitnise the wod potential then you may as well apply it to EVERY share on the ASX... they all have the potential to do anything. this thread is about "breakouts"... and the chart you provided clearly doesnt support the term.


----------



## swm79 (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i hold IFN too (bought at $1.12) and because of the "green push" i believe they will find a lot of people jumping in to capitalise on the green/renewables story... which will no doubt support your claims that it is a potential breakout... but in technical terms the chart you have provided is not a potential breakout.

because i hold i hope you do prove me wrong.


----------



## Boggo (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



swm79 said:


> this thread is about "breakouts"




No its not, its about *POTENTIAL* breakouts.

Try using 'potential' and 'breakout' in the same sentence.

:horse:


----------



## Kowabunga (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> No its not, its about *POTENTIAL* breakouts.
> 
> Try using 'potential' and 'breakout' in the same sentence.
> 
> :horse:




Boggo - are you saying that there is a possibility that this stock will enter a trading range created by numerous support and resistance points, and then break from that range on volume?


----------



## skc (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here's a *potential breakout*... Please scrutinise it all you like.

AWB - a 5 month base building exercise that looks something of a triangle with a couple of minor false breaks. Target is ~$2 based on the height of the triangle - that would also close the gap all the way back in Jan 09.

Now mixing some fundamental news - AWB is on the rumor list of *potential * takeover targets, but its past dealing with Saddam has kept the suitors away.


----------



## swm79 (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i think you mean "potential *BREAKOUTS*"


----------



## nunthewiser (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This thread would have POTENTIAL if there wasnt so many pedantic buggas in it 

thankyou 

as you were


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> This thread would have POTENTIAL if there wasnt so many pedantic buggas in it
> 
> thankyou
> 
> as you were



Pedantic is important here nun. I scrutinised this thread very closely in the beginning, but dialling in from Peru has meant that I've gone off the boil. My issue is: Stocks posted that do not display clear potential to breakout from a significant trading range dilute the effectiveness of the thread.


----------



## Boggo (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just using this as an example to elicit some opinions.

Could this be considered a *potential breakout* ?

If yes or no then why ?

(click to expand)


----------



## cuttlefish (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hmmm ...  what if boggo had posted the IFN chart like this?  Is it a potential breakout then?  I'll admit to being a bit confused but I'm no chartist thats for sure.


----------



## swm79 (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Generally when you're talking break outs you're referring to a time when the SP is constantly finding resistance at a ceratin level and it sustains that level for a period of time (unlikely to be a week). Each attempt at breaking through the resistance is a smaller change in price at an increasing rate - indicating a war between buyers and sellers that is gradually coming to a crisis point.

The "breakout" of IFN is more due to fundamentals - i.e. the ETS in parliament, rather than charting.

just my opinion.


----------



## cuttlefish (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

So really we're coming down to a debate on what constitutes a breakout.  

I'd say a range breakout is one specific type of breakout but a breakout from a down trend, a breakout through historical overhead resistance levels into 'blue sky' or a breakout from a continuation pattern in an uptrend could all arguably be labelled breakouts as well.

Here's a definition of a chart breakout I found from the first randomly selected charting site I hit with google:


_A chart breakout occurs when a share price breaks through an important barrier, and is free to move beyond. These barriers can be an absolute price level or a trend line drawn on the chart of past movements. All it really means is a signal of a change in the pattern of price movements. Quite often, the longer a price has been confined, the more spectacular its behaviour on escape will be._ 

from here:

http://money.uk.msn.com/investing/articles/nicklouth/article.aspx?cp-documentid=4753108


----------



## antzlovinit (20 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Positive announcement from Sultan today - proceeding with development of the Peelwood copper/zinc project.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090820/pdf/31k5wfk64ylt80.pdf




Thanks for the news....made a whopphing today! . Thanks for sharing your comments, really appreciate it. Hopefully you will share some more!


----------



## bowman (21 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



antzlovinit said:


> Thanks for the news....made a whopphing today! . Thanks for sharing your comments, really appreciate it. Hopefully you will share some more!




Cheers antzlovinit:bier: 

I managed one big trade from the open and a couple of smaller ones during the day and I'm still holding a sizeable position from before the breakout, so you could say I'm feeling pretty satisfied 

There should be more good trades in SSC to come and hopefully we might have a new miner in the making.

I usually keep an eye on the charts of speccies mentioned in The Australian and elsewhere, so I'll keep em coming when anything interesting pops up.

Yesterday's gap up could be a breakaway gap, in which case it may not get filled - we'll see in due course.


----------



## swm79 (21 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



cuttlefish said:


> So really we're coming down to a debate on what constitutes a breakout.
> 
> I'd say a range breakout is one specific type of breakout but a breakout from a down trend, a breakout through historical overhead resistance levels into 'blue sky' or a breakout from a continuation pattern in an uptrend could all arguably be labelled breakouts as well.
> 
> ...





i submit. the subject is much too subjective to argue about...

i like to see a bit more sideways movement before i'll call a breakout. but it all depends on what you're happy with. each to their own.

happy trading


----------



## bowman (21 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Symmetrical triangle forming within an uptrend, with reducing volume.


----------



## cuttlefish (21 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



swm79 said:


> i submit. the subject is much too subjective to argue about...




sounds fair enough to me. 



> happy trading



cheers and likewise!


----------



## tech/a (22 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MEO triangle.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Tech,

just to say i always enjoy reading your posts and find them very interesting and informative.

Can you advise if you are currently holding MEO and if so, what was your entry.

I dont plan on buying any myself but just curious to know if you have any in your portfolio?

JW


----------



## RogueTrader273 (22 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As a matter of interest, what data services do you guys
use to get your Oz data from?


----------



## Boggo (22 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



cuttlefish said:


> Hmmm ...  what if boggo had posted the IFN chart like this?  Is it a potential breakout then?  I'll admit to being a bit confused but I'm no chartist thats for sure.




Or if I had used the same chart but different software with some colouring in...

.


----------



## bowman (23 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Go with the breakout, or if it breaks down look for trendline support.


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Tech,
> 
> just to say i always enjoy reading your posts and find them very interesting and informative.
> 
> ...




No.
Just saw it in a scan.
Looked good enough for the watch list.


----------



## Peanut (23 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure how far I am away from the mark here, but does the jump in GDA on Friday after a long period of light trade constitute a breakout?  

Unable to post graph, apologies.


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Peanut said:


> Not sure how far I am away from the mark here, but does the jump in GDA on Friday after a long period of light trade constitute a breakout?
> 
> Unable to post graph, apologies.




Oh yeh.

Very high volume  and you'll note the close off the high.
The next day or so will reveal if the volume is from buyers in which case it wont come off a great deal (Tomorrow a likely inside day) or sellers who have been locked in for ages at much higher prices. In which case any testing of the current high will be capped.

Its done this before without going on with it.
Personally Id want to see a period of consolidation with a further breakout to follow to give me confidence in this one.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Peanut (23 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Tech/A.


----------



## bowman (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I posted this one a while back and it's back to .025 resistance again. In hindsight the last pullback to .02 was a gift, but I was looking elsewhere at the time.


----------



## bowman (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This one's thinly traded, and so far a seller has been obliging all  the bids up to .165

It's in the Uranium and Iron Ore space so that's a pretty hot place to be and the recent rise in volume suggest some accumulation is going on.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Boggo, this is an example of a stock which is in a long term POTENTIAL BREAKOUT position. 

It is butting up against significant resistance established over not just a couple of days, or months, but years. 

It has also been consolidating for some time within a zone of support and resistance and also in an ascending triangle after forming a low at what seems to  be a base of support. 

The level of resistance between $1.25 and $1.50 is significant. The stock has run up against this region on numerous occasions and it was also an area of significant support in mid 08.

This isn't a perfect example, but just one that I am watching. Technically, breaking through this area, should be seen as a potential significant breakout. 

That wouldn't be confirmed however, unless $1.50 is cleared, on volume, and made new support. 

Having said that, this stock will fall over and go bankrupt. 

Probabilities...

(holding since 50c)


----------



## bowman (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I had hoped AON would run back at the beginning of August when it broke up out of a triangle pattern, but it's been under steady selling pressure since.

Not sure if the sellers are done yet but it's an interesting iron ore story with  Chinese interests having a look recently.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



> The next day or so will reveal if the volume is from buyers in which case it wont come off a great deal *(Tomorrow a likely inside day)* or sellers who have been locked in for ages at much higher prices.




What a clever Duck!
We could follow this in the "Better Breakout Trading" thread if there is an interest?


----------



## bowman (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> What a clever Duck!
> We could follow this in the "Better Breakout Trading" thread if there is an interest?




Count me in. I'm catching a lot of these spikes and am interested in refining a trading approach to subsequent days.

I've had good trades in SSC but let this one go today, although I was tempted to grab a few at the close.


----------



## Peanut (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Re GDA in reference to Tech/A's quote "Tomorrow a likely inside day" - can I ask what this means?  

Pls ignore if this is a silly question & apologies if it is.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My apologies.
Taken for granted that everyone is on the same page!

An inside day is one where the whole of the days price action fits inside the whole of the previous days price action.

If you have a look at SSC it has had 2 in a row.
What this means technically is that both buyers and sellers couldnt control the price action beyond the boundaries of the previous days trading.
Its seen as a day or period of pause. One where buyers and sellers reflect on the wide range day previous.
Some look for these periods for further signs of strength---opportunities to get on board with lowest possible risk yet aiming for the highest possible return.

Perhaps this helps a bit.
I'm not suggesting buying this just showing some thinking


----------



## Peanut (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Cheers Tech/A, makes sense now! Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Peanut said:


> Cheers Tech/A, makes sense now! Thanks for your efforts.




Sorry cant beliebe I put up that chart.
I must have been half asleep!
Click to expand


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Isn't that the same again tech??


----------



## fureien (26 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

why are u buying high and selling low....


----------



## Gillie (27 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

who deleted my post?

posted something here 30 mins ago and now it is gone....


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gillie said:


> who deleted my post?
> 
> posted something here 30 mins ago and now it is gone....



Only you, or a Mod could have done it.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gillie said:


> who deleted my post?
> 
> posted something here 30 mins ago and now it is gone....




Posts in this thread that nominate a stock as a potential breakout *must* also contain a chart.


----------



## Gillie (27 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

cheers i'll keep that in mind next time

stock broke out anyway


----------



## Joe Blow (27 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Gillie said:


> cheers i'll keep that in mind next time
> 
> stock broke out anyway




Then feel free to add it to the Outstanding Breakouts thread... with a chart of course.


----------



## Kryzz (28 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bullish Flag with FRS, good volume traits too


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



fureien said:


> why are u buying high and selling low....




My apologies for the confusion.

What Ive shown is a possible trading setup.
If price traded above the "buy" line then you'd go long.
If it traded below the "sell" line then you'd go short.
You'd buy to sell higher and sell to sell lower.


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just noticed this.
Click to expand


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Just noticed this.
> Click to expand



Looks interesting tech.


----------



## explod (1 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The good ole dud Sam's seafood, cleared the  fish and now into the coal.  Big issue of new shares and a name change coming.  Someone likes it so lets see where she goes.


----------



## rhyslivs (1 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm no charting expert but it looks like SSC wants to breakout.

Released a string of good news, topped out at 1.5c on the first day and has now made it back there and closed on the high with above average volume. Ascending triangle (such a thing?) is forming nicely. Next resistance at around 2.0c


----------



## mattyhammer (2 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhyslivs said:


> I'm no charting expert but it looks like SSC wants to breakout.
> 
> Released a string of good news, topped out at 1.5c on the first day and has now made it back there and closed on the high with above average volume. Ascending triangle (such a thing?) is forming nicely. Next resistance at around 2.0c




Yes it is an ascending triangle. I'm no charting expert either, but I think that because the SP did drop below the base line (the bottom line on an upward angle) it fails the pattern. 

The interday trading price needs to stay within these two lines to keep the pattern significant. Only when the SP goes up or down does it signify whether the pattern will hold true - for example if the price had moved up above the top line and closed high, it would be considered a successful breakout, but because it dropped below, it generally weakens the pattern and usually results in pattern failure. 
anyone who thinks my explanation needs correction, please contribute. I'm still learning. 
Cheers,
MC


----------



## skyQuake (2 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



mattyhammer said:


> Yes it is an ascending triangle. I'm no charting expert either, but I think that because the SP did drop below the base line (the bottom line on an upward angle) it fails the pattern.
> 
> The interday trading price needs to stay within these two lines to keep the pattern significant. Only when the SP goes up or down does it signify whether the pattern will hold true - for example if the price had moved up above the top line and closed high, it would be considered a successful breakout, but because it dropped below, it generally weakens the pattern and usually results in pattern failure.
> anyone who thinks my explanation needs correction, please contribute. I'm still learning.
> ...




That trade at 1.2 was for 6500 shares ($70 parcel) probably because someone cbf waiting for the rest of his order to fill and just dumped it.
Whats important is that the dump did not trigger any stops or panic selling on the 'triangle failure'.


----------



## mattyhammer (3 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

All,
This is my first attachment, so hopefully it works ok.
I have seen MEO in here before but I'm putting it in again to have a go at the analysis and ask for some feedback. I'm not sure if there is a better thread for this (I did search for it).
As you can see after the first major breakout it moved into an ascending triangle pattern, broke out then into a symmetrical triangle, broke out again then into a bit a pattern I'm not sure about. Would this be a descending triangle? However considering there is not a strong downtrend, is it valid? 
Again if there is a better thread to put this in, then by all means please point me in the right direction. We don't need threads chocked up with irrelevant subjects.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## Sweet Synergy (4 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Volume on FUT has been very bullish recently with a cup and handle pattern formation
.... which it's just breaking. (with nice volume this morning and on the positive side of the longterm falling resistance line)

Short term targets on this pattern are .01 for the handle and .012 for the cup but now that the SP has moved over the falling res line it has potential for a bigger move.


----------



## bowman (5 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Some weekly charts.

I believe DRA is now an unhedged gold producer.

These are also on my speccie watchlist and have been making noises recently: ATI AVB CBD CCI CHZ GCR GPN IDM NSL SAU SEY SOO SVL WWI


----------



## supermatt (6 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I have been reading several positive articles about arrow energy over the past month or 2 with several brokers having 12 months targets of around $5.50
As this is a POTENTIAL breakout thread I just wanted to post it before the point. Arrow is sorta slowly forming an ascending triangle pattern and sooner or later I believe it will get boxed in and will have no choice but to break to the upside. It has a strong uptrend line acting as support with the $4.70 being resistance in which price will need to break out from. Arrow has served me well in the past


----------



## Rothers123 (7 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SMX have performed well in recent months.  After what appears to be a brief period of consolidation, a nice breakout of this flag pattern will hopefully yeild some returns.  

I had a buy stop triggered today which puts me in the money, fingers crossed its not a dummy.

PS.  first post so hopefully the JPEG is clear


----------



## Rothers123 (7 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Paladin Energy (PDN) - potential breakout, although the direction is questionable... this one caught me out recently with a buy stop placed too close to the 'inaccurate' trendline...

Not sure about this sector with maturing uranium contracts at unfavourable prices.

PS.  Apologies, after reading the 'outstanding breakout' page, the previous post (SMX) is obviously no longer 'potential', but may not deserve the 'outstanding' title either.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Just noticed this.
> Click to expand




Dont you love it when they go to script.


----------



## $20shoes (9 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IIF - feeling its way to a longer term area of supply. Weak hands likely exited on 31/8 after a sharp correction 2 weeks earlier. You can see that 3 dojis on heavy volume has resolved itself to the upside. If it can move through 0.55, it could complete a short term profit target of 63c ( based on simplistic ABC prior price pattern). 
You might expect that if it can maintain its pace we could talk about a longer term price target of 90c to close the gap.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Dont mind that shoes.


----------



## $20shoes (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Dont mind that shoes.




Looking like a reasonable setup from a price action point of view. Let's see if it has some legs.


----------



## $20shoes (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



$20shoes said:


> Looking like a reasonable setup from a price action point of view. Let's see if it has some legs.




She's got legs...she knows how to use them


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRZ looks like breaking out of a Ranging formation


----------



## skc (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> SRZ looks like breaking out of a Ranging formation




That may be the ugliest chart I've ever seen. 

It looks like a drawing by a young child, or an elephant, or both. How do you even read it? 

I hope it's just a graphical thing when you upload it on the forum.


----------



## UMike (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LOL tell us how you really feel about it.  
I'm sure the chart is clear on a full screen. 

I can say without wanting to get into it that it is looking the goods. For the time being.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> That may be the ugliest chart I've ever seen.
> 
> It looks like a drawing by a young child, or an elephant, or both. How do you even read it?
> 
> I hope it's just a graphical thing when you upload it on the forum.





My Mother says
"It's the best thing I have ever done"


----------



## skc (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> My Mother says
> "It's the best thing I have ever done"




I hope she pins it on the fridge!
(Not having a go at you mate, just bored that's all)


----------



## johnnyg (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

APZ & UXC could be ready to go again.


----------



## skc (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> APZ & UXC could be ready to go again.




UXC looks good as a triangle.

APZ on the other hand seems more like a rising wedge than a triangle imo... just tilt the left hand side of the top horizontal line down to the high of that "flag pole" bar.


----------



## johnnyg (10 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What do you make of the volume dropping off on APZ skc?


----------



## skc (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> What do you make of the volume dropping off on APZ skc?




I have not the faintest idea...it just looked like a rising wedge rather than ascending triangle.

Here's another one.


----------



## swm79 (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> I have not the faintest idea...it just looked like a rising wedge rather than ascending triangle.
> 
> Here's another one.




HEAVILY diluted tho, that one.

held that a few months ago waiting for the re-rate, but got sick of waiting.

FA is looking better tho


----------



## Boggo (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CLO looks like a (potential) breakout, volume steadily increasing over the last two weeks.

(click to expand)


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RDR looks like breaking out of a Double topping /Ranging Formation
I think she is is in Lithium Vanadium and Gold  DYOR


----------



## lukeaye (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> CLO looks like a (potential) breakout, volume steadily increasing over the last two weeks.
> 
> (click to expand)




Hi There,

I like this chart, from what i can see an a-b-c correction has just been completed, and appropriate time has been given, it apears likely breakout will occur. Just need a catalyst now! ill have to do a bit of research see what they do, but from a technical perspective it looks very good.


----------



## lukeaye (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



rhyslivs said:


> I'm no charting expert but it looks like SSC wants to breakout.
> 
> Released a string of good news, topped out at 1.5c on the first day and has now made it back there and closed on the high with above average volume. Ascending triangle (such a thing?) is forming nicely. Next resistance at around 2.0c




Hi rhyslivs,

I would say to you be careful with those iliquid, small cap stocks, formations in stocks that are as iliquid as that are less powerful then formations in stocks such as CSL, which trends well. Not to say it cant breakout but it can give false signals.


----------



## lukeaye (11 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi,

Been following pdn for a while now, nice triangle has formed, false breakout signals given twice now, but imo wont be long, next resistance will be around $6.00. My chart doesnt show volume, but has spiked nicely recent weeks. Fundamentals are looking good, just capital raised, and many good projects underway.


----------



## matty193 (13 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ascending triangle forming here for NAN.

Trying to break out above 0.47. Already had one failed attempt.


----------



## Kryzz (14 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MMG looks set to break, approaching  resistance


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HAZ has been consolidating for a while.


----------



## bowman (14 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Some voluming coming into RXL.


----------



## freddysa (14 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AMU-Amadeus Energy Limited: High volume in the last month...


----------



## johnnyg (14 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AED could provide a nice tight little entry if it breaks to the upside.


----------



## lukeaye (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nobody seems to have mentioned Gold, it appears imminent for break out


----------



## Sean K (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



freddysa said:


> AMU-Amadeus Energy Limited: High volume in the last month...



Very high. Maybe you could draw some lines in to show us the resistance or trend that it's going to potentially break out of? Cheers.


----------



## Boggo (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My Turtle system has picked up BTA as a potential breakout.

(click to expand)


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



freddysa said:


> AMU-Amadeus Energy Limited: High volume in the last month...
> 
> View attachment 33190




That was a good post of potential breakout alert on increasing volume. Good work.


----------



## S73417H (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CFU pushing May highs. New production facility in Germany set to open in the following weeks. Looks like it could break through.


----------



## shortlist (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Nobody seems to have mentioned Gold, it appears imminent for break out




If you're right, this is of great interest. I guess the Middle Kingdom doesn't have a lof of faith in the USD?


----------



## bordercityfirm (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Some voluming coming into RXL.




WOW good spot bowman, RXL took off today up 18% with high volume of 6.5mil.

I hope you took your own advice?


----------



## skyQuake (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Reminds me of something I was forwarded in an email, apologies if it was posted here before.



> One afternoon a stockbroker was cold calling potential clients about a stock and found a taker. "I think this one will really fly said the broker. It's currently only trading at $1 a share."
> 
> "Buy me 1000 shares," said the client. The next day the stock had jumped to $2. The client called the broker and said, "You were right about that stock, I'd like to buy 5000 more shares."
> 
> ...




..so Bowman, was that all you? :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contributing: TSI, potential break once trendline gets popped; if nothing else, you can sell it to the brkout traders


----------



## bowman (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bordercityfirm said:


> WOW good spot bowman, RXL took off today up 18% with high volume of 6.5mil.
> 
> I hope you took your own advice?






> ..so Bowman, was that all you?




LOL

I did get some yesterday, but it was too tempting not to offload on todays spike. Watching for another entry now.

FML was an even better trade for me today but I've held that for ages - like several days even. :

Here's a few more I have in a watchlist that might offer something: BND PDY NRL EKM WAS PAB ELK.


----------



## bordercityfirm (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Bowman, don't get too cocky now:


----------



## bowman (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nah. Everytime I get too cocky I blow up on the next trade.:grenade:


----------



## johnnyg (15 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AED pattern looks close to failing.

Here's another one I find interesting. 

Expanding volume on the up moves (blue arrows), Decreasing volume on the down moves (red arrows), Very similar congestion patterns (Darvas Box / Rectangle). Only thing I'm not 100% happy with is that in this last down move volume hasn't really dropped off, more so traveled sideways. In saying that you can still get a nice tight entry and see what happens.


----------



## bowman (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ROL - consolidation and divergence.
AAR - weekly chart


----------



## nunthewiser (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

sorry joe

would someone be kind enough to put up a MTS chart ?


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> sorry joe
> 
> would someone be kind enough to put up a MTS chart ?



Huh? 3000 posts and 1 1/2 years and you don't know how to post a chart yet? OMG!


----------



## nunthewiser (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Huh? 3000 posts and 1 1/2 years and you don't know how to post a chart yet? OMG!





took me a year just to work out how to post a bleedin trade statement m8  

toldya i was technically challenged


----------



## Joe Blow (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> took me a year just to work out how to post a bleedin trade statement m8
> 
> toldya i was technically challenged




Read this thread and devote 10 minutes to figuring out how to do it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530

No more excuses Nun!


----------



## nunthewiser (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Read this thread and devote 10 minutes to figuring out how to do it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530
> 
> No more excuses Nun!





already tried following the steps . when i right click on a chart on MY trading platform all it gives me is treading options for the platform . no "save as " buttons etc etc ........

look it dont matter , remove my MTS post ..... i hold , not fussed if no one else sees the chart now .... 

geez this trying to transfer whats in front of me to another screen annoys the buggery outta me and im better off just cheering them instead 

lol i had step by step instructions in PM on how to post a trade statement and still couldnt get it , only worked it out by accident after about 5 hrs of trying 

cheers for the help tho


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> already tried following the steps . when i right click on a chart on MY trading platform all it gives me is treading options for the platform . no "save as " buttons etc etc ........



lol

If saving a chart is trouble try this.

Hold down Ctrl and hit PrtSc, and Paste into Paint. Then cut out the chart, create a New Document and paste it back into Paint and save as a GIFF document somewhere.   

Then load it up.

Good luck.


----------



## skc (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nun, MTS not really in the potential breakout camp in my books. It's already broken 3 days ago. Would have post a chart for you otherwise. 

2 candidates from the rural/agri sector. 

AAC - trible bottom?

PAG - triangle leading up to resistance put target at $1.3.

I hold one of these


----------



## MACCA350 (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nun, I use MWSnap, Great little program that allows you to capture any area on your screen with just a couple of clicks, then you simply click 'save as' an you can save as jpg or one of four other file types.

Here's an example:


----------



## nunthewiser (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

thanks guys 

will try all suggestions later 

sorry for the interuption of the thread


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

APA may have broken out. I am not a chartist, so DYOR. Looks OK to me, they seem to be able to service their debt OK and are still paying OK dividends.


----------



## grace (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> sorry joe
> 
> would someone be kind enough to put up a MTS chart ?




Here you go, just what the pope needed was it?
What a beautiful stock this one has been - showed strength over the last 2 years and paid some nice dividends.  Also could have traded this in the range too and made heaps of money....hindsight....  Still holding my grocer...


----------



## Kipp (16 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VCN: Not sure if this qualifies as a breakout, on a day when the market is up 100pts might mean nothing... but I have been waiting in the last couple of weeks for it to close above 12c, and it finally has... on very solid volumes. 

Any TA's out there like to offer a more qualified opinion?


----------



## nunthewiser (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thankyou Macca for the program 

thankyou kennas 

thankyou Grace 

and thankyou VERY much Timmy for step by step guide


----------



## Timmy (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Cool chart nun!


----------



## nunthewiser (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

LOL im on a roll now .heres one that may suit ...i hold


----------



## nunthewiser (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

las one for tonight ............pna ....... i hold


----------



## nunthewiser (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

i do realise some of those that i posted  have already broken above the apparent resistance lines but there still not clear breakouts and dont belong in the "outstanding breakout "thread in my view yet 

and forgive me for just posting ones i  hold , its just there the first 3 i practised my new guru swami skills on


----------



## MACCA350 (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Oh dear, we've created a serial chart poster

Glad it's worked out for you Nun, that little prog has come in handy for me with so many things

cheers


----------



## Boggo (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HST, potential breakout based around the turtles method.

(click to expand)


----------



## wbosher (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie here, can someone please explain the turtles method to me? 

Cheers.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Concept of trading breakouts started over a bet to decide if you could teach people to trade or if they were born traders.

http://turtletrader.com/

or books like, The way of the Turtle


----------



## wbosher (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hopefully the former.


----------



## Timmy (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sugar Dunkaton said:


> Concept of trading breakouts started over a bet to decide if you could teach people to trade or if they were born traders.
> 
> http://turtletrader.com/
> 
> or books like, The way of the Turtle




The movie is better.


----------



## shortlist (17 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Nobody seems to have mentioned Gold, it appears imminent for break out




This observation has given me more confidence in T/A. I read this post on on the 15th when gold was around 1000, and then it broke out and climbed to all time peak 1020. Sorry to be all-newbie about this, but I was impressed!


----------



## lukeaye (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



shortlist said:


> This observation has given me more confidence in T/A. I read this post on on the 15th when gold was around 1000, and then it broke out and climbed to all time peak 1020. Sorry to be all-newbie about this, but I was impressed!




Thank you for recoginition! i hope you bought it as i did! im out now though, waiting for a bit more of a pullback, last nights pullback will do, i reckon it will run to 1040 in a week


----------



## lukeaye (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kipp said:


> VCN: Not sure if this qualifies as a breakout, on a day when the market is up 100pts might mean nothing... but I have been waiting in the last couple of weeks for it to close above 12c, and it finally has... on very solid volumes.
> 
> Any TA's out there like to offer a more qualified opinion?




Looks good to me, looks like a pretty specy stock though, dont know much about it, if you want to be conservative or safe about it though, wait to see if support holds at 12c then buy. but from a T/A perspective it looks pretty good. I personally would be conservative about it though, because it has broken 12c before, need to see if its a valid move supported by buyers


----------



## lukeaye (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

actually might wait for pullback to about 1007, on second thoughts


----------



## lukeaye (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is one of my favourites, i dont know if im out of skool with my thinking with this one, but that is one of the largest most time consuming triangles i have ever seen. If price/time theory is correct, then this stock is ready for a huge rally.

But now that ive said it, prob will go bust.

I held at 30.00 and got spooked at 33.00 with large doji. It has broken now though


----------



## lukeaye (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry here is the chart looooool


----------



## johnnyg (18 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ive been meaning to post this chart all week, but slipped my mind. The interesting thing for mine, is the previous 2 wide ranging 'breakout' bars had exactly 14 bars between each one, that's what I was watching for and today, with another 14 bars from the previous breakout we had another wide ranging 'breakout' bar.


----------



## bowman (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KOR - volume and buy depth increasing today and yesterday.

MOX  - still churning.


----------



## skyQuake (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> KOR - volume and buy depth increasing today and yesterday.
> 
> MOX  - still churning.




Just note that these both have SPPs in place, and shares will come out 21st and 28th for KOR (UAU free stock 1:1 basis on 8th Oct); and MOX shares come out 9th Oct.

Enjoy your work bowman,

Cheers


----------



## conankun (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skyQuake said:


> Just note that these both have SPPs in place, and shares will come out 21st and 28th for KOR (UAU free stock 1:1 basis on 8th Oct); and MOX shares come out 9th Oct.




Hi, sorry for this newbie question, but what is SPP and what does that means when the company/stock has SPPs in place? and what is UAU? does it mean no trading till 28th Sep for KOR and 9th Oct for MOX?

Sorry if this is not the place to ask this.


----------



## bowman (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks skyQuake

KOR spp was at 20c which will hopefully put a floor under this stock.

MOX placement is more heavily discounted at 7.5c which might induce some quick profit taking.


----------



## bowman (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



conankun said:


> Hi, sorry for this newbie question, but what is SPP and what does that means when the company/stock has SPPs in place? and what is UAU? does it mean no trading till 28th Sep for KOR and 9th Oct for MOX?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the place to ask this.




SPP = Share purchase plan.

http://www.asx.com.au/resources/newsletters/investor_update/20080812_share_purchase_plans.htm

WAS might be worth keeping an eye on as a speccie in the Uranium sector.

Has had strong resistance at .017 for some time, but a director has just bought 30M shares in an on market trade at .011


----------



## skyQuake (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



conankun said:


> Hi, sorry for this newbie question, but what is SPP and what does that means when the company/stock has SPPs in place? and what is UAU? does it mean no trading till 28th Sep for KOR and 9th Oct for MOX?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the place to ask this.




Bowman pretty much covered it. I was basically addressing the risk that there would be some extra selling on the 21st and the 28th for KOR.

If you have a closer look at the KOR announcement, Holders are entitled to receive 1 UAU share free (spinoff) for every KOR share held on the ex-date.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

And the SPP and bonus offers would explain the rising volumes and buy pressure from ppl wanting to get in on the deal


----------



## conankun (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> SPP = Share purchase plan.






skyQuake said:


> Bowman pretty much covered it. I was basically addressing the risk that there would be some extra selling on the 21st and the 28th for KOR.
> 
> If you have a closer look at the KOR announcement, Holders are entitled to receive 1 UAU share free (spinoff) for every KOR share held on the ex-date.




Thanks bowman & skyQuake, clear off some of my questions... btw, MEO is doing good today


----------



## bowman (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm holding SSC from sub 1c but also topped up on the current pullback to the 38%fib retrace.


----------



## drewy22 (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm a newbie but here's a potential. Increasing volume over last month


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks for the very timely Alert Officer Bowman

Permission to come onboard
A chart is worth a thousand words


----------



## Cloud9 (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MEL - Metgasco

breakout at 45c/ downtrend broken

substanial new buyer in at 46.5

up 7% today on highest volume for a few months






any comments welcome


----------



## bowman (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> Thanks for the very timely Alert Officer Bowman
> 
> Permission to come onboard
> A chart is worth a thousand words




HAL just calls me Dave. Or at least he did until I fixed his memory boards.

Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do
I'm half crazy......

Come on in, the pod bay doors are open.


----------



## TheAbyss (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Cloud9 said:


> MEL - Metgasco
> 
> breakout at 45c/ downtrend broken
> 
> ...




Was a good day for MEl indeed. Your information was a tad premature as they got up to a hiugh of 52 cents. Top trades below. I have added a sheet with the days trades if you are interested.

10:43:14 AM	$0.480	145000	$69,600.00
1:16:22 PM	$0.485	120000	$58,200.00
10:43:14 AM	$0.480	100000	$48,000.00
3:39:15 PM	$0.490	82331	$40,342.19
10:15:47 AM	$0.470	58078	$27,296.66
11:54:45 AM	$0.495	46476	$23,005.62
10:10:41 AM	$0.465	41000	$19,065.00
12:53:37 PM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
12:53:37 PM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
12:08:09 PM	$0.490	40000	$19,600.00
11:58:11 AM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
10:43:13 AM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
10:43:08 AM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
10:42:42 AM	$0.480	40000	$19,200.00
10:06:51 AM	$0.465	39000	$18,135.00


----------



## TheAbyss (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry, sheet attached this time


----------



## TheAbyss (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

or not...For some unknown reason the sheet wont upload sorry


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This really has a long way to go.
Lots of resistance at these levels.
I'll get excited if it goes through them.

Click to expand

Sorry I didnt alert everyone on UXC was a pleasant suprise when I came back to the office this morning! Have held it since 83c.


----------



## Annwn (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*


```
Sorry I didnt alert everyone on UXC was a pleasant suprise when I came back to the office this morning! Have held it since 83c.
```

It was a pleasant sight
Broke upwards through resistance @.80 on good Vol, formed a ascending triangle, broke out and has been trading upwards on good Vol, but with small range days, normally would have thought this was a topping pattern.


Cheers


----------



## johnnyg (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Sorry I didnt alert everyone on UXC was a pleasant suprise when I came back to the office this morning! Have held it since 83c.




Don't worry Tech, I had it covered for ya. : 

From the 10/9/09



johnnyg said:


> APZ & UXC could be ready to go again.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Good call johhnyg , hindsight got no place here :

cheers on TSO , taken entry , will see how it goes from here


----------



## bonkerrs (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

johnnyg. I saw your post back then (UXC) and liked what I saw in its chart. The next day I put in a buy order at 0.90 but it moved away, I was too stubborn to move even a little so I missed it. Kicking myself now!


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> Good call johhnyg , hindsight got no place here :
> 
> cheers on TSO , taken entry , will see how it goes from here




No hindsite here muppet.


----------



## johnnyg (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

No worries guys, I'm glad a few are getting something out of my postings. 

Nun - I actually quite like the look of TSO, especially today's bar, just a little concerned with the overall light volume on a number of stocks today. See how tomorrow fairs and may add it to my paper trading set-ups, even if I give a few .


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> No hindsite here muppet.





lol ...... why the namecalling champ? 

i too can make entry statements if i so wish 

was merely congratulating johhny on calling the move BEFORE it happened not after 

lol dont take everything so personally


----------



## Semillon (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My first foray into the breakouts thread...

Boart Longyear (BLY) looks set to roll, very tight bollinger bands and big volumes at the back end of last week and into today's trade.


----------



## MACCA350 (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> Good call johhnyg , hindsight got no place here :
> 
> cheers on TSO , taken entry , will see how it goes from here



You must have baught mine: I sold out today, been in since April, sold some in the May highs and should have sold the rest in the highs of Aug been watching the SP decline with DMI and MACD not looking good so I got rid of the rest. The 30c takeover looks to have stalled and they are yet to secure their debts for the future. Overall I could not see a clear upward trend from here for the medium term so I ditched.

Hopefully for you and other shareholders they rebound.........at which point I may jump back in

cheers


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MACCA350 said:


> You must have baught mine: I sold out today, been in since April, sold some in the May highs and should have sold the rest in the highs of Aug been watching the SP decline with DMI and MACD not looking good so I got rid of the rest. The 30c takeover looks to have stalled and they are yet to secure their debts for the future. Overall I could not see a clear upward trend from here for the medium term so I ditched.
> 
> Hopefully for you and other shareholders they rebound.........at which point I may jump back in
> 
> cheers





merely a support/bounce play entry with a low % loss on stoploss points (pretty sure jonnyg posted a chart earlier in this thread)......... not in it for love .... suits my style , happy to be stopped out , happy to make a gigazilliion

cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VPG, here's a chart

Picked these up in Apr, sold some in the May highs and have been holding the rest for a long term punt. 

SP is coming up for a third try at resistance around 16c on increasing volume good looking MACD and DMI. Just may break out this time


----------



## MACCA350 (21 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nunthewiser said:


> merely a support/bounce play entry with a low % loss on stoploss points (pretty sure jonnyg posted a chart earlier in this thread)......... not in it for love .... suits my style , happy to be stopped out , happy to make a gigazilliion
> 
> cheers



Damn, I didn't even look for that It does look interesting. 
There's been huge volume in this recent downtrend(which dropped off today), if you look at the previous bounces that volume has occurred during the bounce, not the preceding downtrend. Not sure what that means exactly, maybe it could go either way, though I'm sure Madison have been busy with on market share purchases to help their takeover cause

cheers


----------



## skyQuake (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MACCA350 said:


> Damn, I didn't even look for that It does look interesting.
> There's been huge volume in this recent downtrend(which dropped off today), if you look at the previous bounces that volume has occurred during the bounce, not the preceding downtrend. Not sure what that means exactly, maybe it could go either way, though I'm sure Madison have been busy with on market share purchases to help their takeover cause
> 
> cheers




JP Morgan did a few upgrades on the prop trusts yesterday which explains the run on CER, CNP, VPG etc.


----------



## nomore4s (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just a reminder that a chart and some analysis needs to accompany posts in this thread. 

Stuff like this is not acceptable and will be deleted.



> XYZ guys, get onto it.




Thank you.


----------



## lukeaye (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hahaha i heard that about xyz


----------



## lukeaye (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi guys,

Was following this the other day, forgot to check it this week. Look at the gap between support resistance! nice triangle, still got plenty of upside, though volume could be better.

teach me to be more diligent!


----------



## lukeaye (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

maybe i should have put that in outstanding instead :S


----------



## matty193 (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



matty193 said:


> Ascending triangle forming here for NAN.
> 
> Trying to break out above 0.47. Already had one failed attempt.




Wish I took my own advice here. Up around 20% in two days. Had a bit of a pullback today though.


----------



## matty193 (22 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ascending triangle forming for SUN. Looks to have had some volume contraction as it's neared formation.

Would be promising to break through the $8.40 mark as there's some old resistance from the last peak in January around this point.


----------



## lukeaye (23 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AMP look ready to role for a 5th wave. triangle may be complete, only thing i dont like is that it hasnt really given itself enough time to correct. But its a pretty low risk entry.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (23 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WRR is looking very bullish for a nice momentum move off its shallow triple bottom.  Best daily volume in 2 years yesterday after news they are supplying Telstra.

Not that I'm in to fundamentals much .. chart just looks good to me


----------



## Kryzz (23 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WOR putting in a bit of an ascending triangle, could be good assuming oil doesn't crash anytime soon

http://www.istockanalyst.com/article/viewarticle/articleid/3494037


----------



## bowman (24 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is it just me, or are mineral sands companies generally not worth bothering with?

DRX has some good assets but no one seems to be interested.

Weekly chart shown.


----------



## lukeaye (24 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BTA, this one is setting up for a triangle again. 2.50 is a very long term support resistance level. very important for it to break. good sign that it is consolidating at this level. dont know whether to buy on a break or at supported level now.


----------



## lukeaye (24 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BKY looks like it could be setting up well to. To early at this stage though to see if it will need more time to correct.


----------



## treeman (25 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Today at 15cents breaking the long time resistance of 12


----------



## Boggo (25 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RHG may be breaking out for another little run up...

(click to expand)


----------



## bowman (25 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Announcement out today and the buy side is building a bit.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090925/pdf/31ky0cb8qjg83y.pdf


----------



## K Metta (25 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Is it just me, or are mineral sands companies generally not worth bothering with?
> 
> DRX has some good assets but no one seems to be interested.
> 
> Weekly chart shown.




Company in trading halt today and until early next week.


----------



## johnnyg (27 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Pretty self Explanatory. Also quite like the look of CCP but Volumes pretty light on.


----------



## whereu (27 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I would like to see this thread continue, but do agree that it needs more scrutiny than most. Perhaps guidelines for a minimum amount of information would help
Obvious examples (I think) are.
For predictions based on price behaviour a chart is needed .
Analysis.

I don't believe that all breakout predictions need to be chart based. Could anyone have predicted the huge rises of some stocks based purely on charts?

I am new in trading game so you'll not see prediction from me for a while.

If a prediction fails to live up to expectations, well, that's life. Perhaps the thread should be subtitled “All Care and no Responsibility” except for a best shot at honest information and analysis.


----------



## MACCA350 (27 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



whereu said:


> Perhaps the thread should be subtitled “All Care and no Responsibility” except for a best shot at honest information and analysis.



POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts

Think that covers it

cheers


----------



## Tukker (27 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



whereu said:


> I don't believe that all breakout predictions need to be chart based. Could anyone have predicted the huge rises of some stocks based purely on charts?




Perhaps the only way to confine the rumor spreading is with charts, so by limiting the thread to technical analysis saves a lot of moderating. Charts provide only data, news and fundamentals is subject to rumor and personal opinions.  

I think a chart is the only way you can state your opinion fairly in a Breakout thread without sounding like a ramper.


----------



## whereu (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tukker said:


> Perhaps the only way to confine the rumor spreading is with charts, so by limiting the thread to technical analysis saves a lot of moderating. Charts provide only data, news and fundamentals is subject to rumor and personal opinions.
> 
> I think a chart is the only way you can state your opinion fairly in a Breakout thread without sounding like a ramper.




Good point. I buy that!


----------



## bowman (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



K Metta said:


> Company in trading halt today and until early next week.




Robin Bromby writes on Diatreme again (and VMS which I posted on as well).

I have some VMS but no DRX. VMS recently had a capital raising at 20c in two tranches of 15M and 25M shares. I guess that explains the current narrow trading range and the difficulty in breaking 21c. 

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,26132157-5005200,00.html


----------



## whereu (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MACCA350 said:


> POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts
> 
> Think that covers it
> 
> cheers




Potential does indeed cover it. What I had in mind was to avoid scaring genuine contributors away in case they get it wrong (which will, of course, happen to most of us at least some of the time)


----------



## bowman (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tukker said:


> I think a chart is the only way you can state your opinion fairly in a Breakout thread without sounding like a ramper.




Is posting a chart really expressing an opinion?

I could post a potential breakout chart and leave it at that, or I could post the chart and add an opinion or a news link such as the one I expressed in my previous post on VMS / DRX.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BKP has been the most volume traded share this morning. (chart is showing the first 30 mins of trading, so huge vol today)

If it breaks out of the channel at .008 it will be into the large gap which could see a nice momentum move.

Capital raising done last July at .002, so short term sellers have most likely already taken their profit.


----------



## lenny (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Have to agree johny, Spot on ascending tri !

Supported on trendline today which gives me confidence of a breakout soon.







Entry=$14.80
Stop=$13.89
Target=$17


----------



## white_goodman (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lenny said:


> Have to agree johny, Spot on ascending tri !
> 
> Supported on trendline today which gives me confidence of a breakout soon.
> 
> ...




Id be taking a breakout to the lower If I saw that


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



white_goodman said:


> Id be taking a breakout to the lower If I saw that




As you well know WG a bullish pennant is found during a period of consolidation in a rising trend. Why do you think a false breakout or a breakdown would occur please?


----------



## white_goodman (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Wysiwyg said:


> As you well know WG a bullish pennant is found during a period of consolidation in a rising trend. Why do you think a false breakout or a breakdown would occur please?




well my overall economic bias is down but im not particularly glued to that bias...

but apart from that I typically would play the break of the upward trendline, as I give more weight to horizontal S+R, but if it broke through the top resistance I'd usually wait for it to break and retest before going long, I probably in the wrong thread as I dont typically take breakouts but wait for them to break then retest


----------



## Semillon (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ENV has broken through resistance at 55c, with good volume, and held up during the recent days of a falling market as a whole, looking good for the rest of this week.


----------



## Semillon (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IMF have had some positive announcements around litigation and agreements around bad debtors of late, the chart speaks for itself however.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



white_goodman said:


> well my overall economic bias is down but im not particularly glued to that bias...
> 
> but apart from that I typically would play the break of the upward trendline, as I give more weight to horizontal S+R, but if it broke through the top resistance I'd usually wait for it to break and retest before going long, I probably in the wrong thread as I dont typically take breakouts but wait for them to break then retest




That`s a good point with horizontal s&r. It does pay to extend the chart range back a little further.


----------



## Cloud9 (29 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Is it just me, or are mineral sands companies generally not worth bothering with?
> 
> DRX has some good assets but no one seems to be interested.
> 
> Weekly chart shown.






I think DRX could be a potential breakout soon above 17c.

17 now, re test of 16c support once and could be off

worth watching


dont hold.


----------



## Cloud9 (29 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hmmm, DRX cap raaising came out at 12.2c!

robbery,

hit an 18c high today, but after halt lifted, fell to 15c.




disregard post above as it will need to break 16c again.


----------



## bowman (30 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Waiting for this consolidation stage to wind up. Divergence on the stochastic and decreasing volume.


----------



## Cloud9 (30 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Cloud9 said:


> MEL - Metgasco
> 
> breakout at 45c/ downtrend broken
> 
> ...





there she blow today + 40% at top...68c

confirmation at 60c? and off again - I hope!


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Cloud9: You need to post a chart if you are going to nominate a stock for this thread.


----------



## johnnyg (30 September 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> Also quite like the look of CCP but Volumes pretty light on.




Anybody get on CCP? Nice move today which now allows me to move my stop to B/E (paper trading still)


----------



## conankun (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

WOR seems to be at the end of an ascending triangle but volume doesn't seem exciting. Not sure about fundamentals too, any opinion?


----------



## tech/a (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Very Nice *JG*
Very aggressive trading.
I can associate with it.


----------



## bowman (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bowman said:


> Waiting for this consolidation stage to wind up. Divergence on the stochastic and decreasing volume.




Only had to wait a day this time.


----------



## Boggo (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potentially some potential with associated increased volume on ACR...

(click to expand)


----------



## Skip1jz (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Continental Coal, resistance at 0.08?


----------



## matty193 (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> Potentially some potential with associated increased volume on ACR...
> 
> (click to expand)




Share price up the last couple of days from news of positive phase III trials of their testosterone spray of course.


----------



## tech/a (1 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BOGGO some nice charts.


----------



## Go Nuke (2 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CUV (Clinuvel)

Cashed up bio, with plenty of nerd conferences comming up.

Dont have time sorry go give a complete run down on the co.

sp has moved toward the upper bolly band.

Over the last few weeks the sp looked to be getting sold off...well seller appears to have gone. Now we have some bigger buy orders coming in as well as a bot buying lately.

Chart hasn't updated yet, but should look good by the end of the day imo.

Expect strong resistance at 40c though.


----------



## scar (5 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

look at CAH and read its last few CAs to ASX
it has secured a Hedge of OZ$1557/oz over 350000+ounces.
this is serious stuff.
some major suit signed a $500,000,000++contract at==US$1350++??
and he had to deem it 'in the money' or CAH couln't have afforded it -
on a loan of about OZ$70m

this goes well beyond CAH
gold only goes up when brown rain falls

I own CAHO & CAHOB, but not actual stock
trust this isn't too-much of a pump


----------



## Joe Blow (5 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



scar said:


> look at CAH and read its last few CAs to ASX
> it has secured a Hedge of OZ$1557/oz over 350000+ounces.
> this is serious stuff.
> some major suit signed a $500,000,000++contract at==US$1350++??
> ...




Scar,

Please note that all posts in this thread that nominate a stock as a "potential breakout" must also include a chart that illustrates why they believe the stock may break out. If there is no accompanying commentary on the chart itself then this must be included in the post.

In this instance I have added the chart for you.


----------



## Semillon (7 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OZL closed at a new high since the crash today, breaking through resistance at $1.20. This should trigger some alerts tonight and run again tomorrow, I like a nice tight stop around 1.16.

In the auction at the close the stock price moved up 3 ticks thanks to a late volume rush.


----------



## skyQuake (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

TSI broke out after a fairly long downtrend:


----------



## lenny (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CDD has formed a symetrical triangle and would provide a good trading op with a break to the upside.









CDD was in a solid up trend prior to consolidation so hopefully will be to the upside.

GL


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If you followed Elliott wave theory or whatever, you may beleive this will hit $1.20 ( thanks skc (GBG thread)  frankly I'm a "5 waves skeptic" but I do beleive this is on it's way to beyond $1.06.
  My reasons are;
   1- this is an uptrending repeating traingle pattern.
   2- Resources are trending up/recovering again. (thanks China)
   3- The ASX is trending up (can we use the word Bullish yet?) & world mkts.
   4- GBG is Fundamentally sound.
   5- The chart speaks for itself.




***PS: * I wish some ppl posting on this thread would take more care with their "posts"*, Joe will rightfully discontinue this thread if it becomes a "rampers paradise" & he will have my full support although I will be sad to see it go as I often find it very useful, both profitable & educational. Thanks to Kennas for starting it all off, I'm sure he agrees though.  Sorry if this is boiling the kettle black but these warnings are continually ignored

PPS: Joe, maybe posting to this thread should be limited to ppl with a minimum number of posts like the monthly comp. Then again looking back some of the best are by newbies, maybe a stronger more autocratic hand?no chart, no explanations= no arguments ie hit the delete button if a post doesn't belong here. I can find the good stuff quicker that way  

PPPS: I am passionate about this thread because check it very, very often   'bout time I contributed  Thanks again Kennas & thanks again Joe


----------



## Sweet Synergy (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PRE chart is showing a nice bottoming pattern and looking very promising as it's crossed over the falling resistance lines with volume.  If it breaks .013 which is significant .... looks like it might go for a good run ... esp with the vol behind it today, which was bullish ... high vol up, low vol on the pullback. (daily chart posted)

Had a quick look through past news and see the Company completed a Share Purchase Plan mid year raising $1.5 million to be utilised in advancement of work programmes for its gold holdings. Very strong shareholder support resulted in early closure of the issue which was almost two times oversubscribed.

With gold now over $1050.00 this looks like it's all lining up for a move


----------



## Semillon (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RSG has seen a massive volume jump over the last two days and closed strongly above resistance at 0.69/0.70 today, strong upside potential here, looking for a target of at least 0.83.


----------



## conankun (8 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lenny said:


> CDD has formed a symetrical triangle and would provide a good trading op with a break to the upside.
> 
> CDD was in a solid up trend prior to consolidation so hopefully will be to the upside.
> 
> GL





Good spot, but allow me to fine tune the line. Beware of long time major resistance at $4.53-$4.54. I would probably put a buy trap at around $4.59.


----------



## Kryzz (11 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

some triangles for the mix


----------



## NitrosOxide (12 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DDT - DATADOT TECHNOLOGY
extremely high volume today, working up towards the $10 mil mark. AGM this weekend massive buildup for possible release of good news.


----------



## Boggo (12 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NitrosOxide said:


> DDT - DATADOT TECHNOLOGY
> extremely high volume today, working up towards the $10 mil mark. AGM this weekend massive buildup for possible release of good news.




From Joe...


Joe Blow said:


> Cloud9: You need to post a chart if you are going to nominate a stock for this thread.




Keep this valuable thread compliant, post a chart !


----------



## MACCA350 (12 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



NitrosOxide said:


> DDT - DATADOT TECHNOLOGY
> extremely high volume today, working up towards the $10 mil mark. AGM this weekend massive buildup for possible release of good news.



Here you go
I'd put it in the Outstanding Breakout thread since it's already bolted, though it may have more legs in it.

cheers


----------



## lenny (12 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Posted this chart in the e/w thread also but might be of some interest on this thread too.

AUN has formed a ascending triangle but also  has been consolidating in W4. 









GL ALL


----------



## NitrosOxide (12 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> From Joe...
> 
> 
> Keep this valuable thread compliant, post a chart !




sorry guys, im actually not sure how to add a chart or i would have.

Cheers for postion one for me. much appreciated


----------



## Boggo (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BDL daily chart and DEX weekly chart (low daily volumes).

Some potential perhaps ?

(click to expand)


----------



## Kryzz (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Boggo, 

Are you currently taking all your short signals also?

cheers


----------



## Boggo (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> Boggo,
> 
> Are you currently taking all your short signals also?
> 
> cheers




No, I can only short the ASX top 50 via the ASX CFD's.
Not taking all the longs either, too many to take all.

Just running some short term (hourly/daily) trades on BHP QBE and NWS via the CFD's at the moment for a bit of fun.


----------



## Johnathon123 (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

New to this but have followed the thread for a while 

Any thoughts on MRU 

Tried to post a chart but it doesn't want to work???


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Johnathon123 said:


> Tried to post a chart but it doesn't want to work???




Are you getting an error message? Charts are mandatory for this thread.


----------



## Johnathon123 (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Are you getting an error message? Charts are mandatory for this thread.




No error message and I realise the charts are essential. I think it might be the ability to post out of Westpac. 

Is there a special way to do it?



thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Johnathon123 said:


> No error message and I realise the charts are essential. I think it might be the ability to post out of Westpac.
> 
> Is there a special way to do it?
> 
> ...




You attach the image files by clicking on the "Manage Attachments" button in the "Additional Options" section when you are posting. See attachment.


----------



## MACCA350 (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Johnathon123 said:


> No error message and I realise the charts are essential. I think it might be the ability to post out of Westpac.
> 
> Is there a special way to do it?



Try this little program, it allows you to snap/crop/save your screen as a picture, then just upload as Joe Blow mentioned

cheers


----------



## Johnathon123 (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



MACCA350 said:


> Try this little program, it allows you to snap/crop/save your screen as a picture, then just upload as Joe Blow mentioned
> 
> cheers




Thanks to everyone lets try again


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Johnathon,

Probably better to use a chart that shows a little more price history so others can see today's price action in context. I have attached a two month chart that shows MRU approaching its previous high of around $5.20.

Always include some commentary with your post as well.


----------



## Semillon (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MCR has broken above recent highs on increasing volume today, poking its head up out of the tight bollinger bands as well.


----------



## Semillon (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PLA is another stock to move strongly upward today on increased volume, looks good with a tight stop around 0.95, target 1.25


----------



## white_goodman (13 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Alumina (AWC)


----------



## johnnyg (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Semillon said:


> PLA is another stock to move strongly upward today on increased volume, looks good with a tight stop around 0.95, target 1.25




Just for interests sake George Soro's took a placement of 20 million shares @ 0.81 cents on the 1/10/09, shares were allowed to be traded on the 7/10/09, and there was a price sensitive announcement yesterday regarding a resource upgrade. Seems all very timely.


----------



## swm79 (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Johnathon123 said:


> New to this but have followed the thread for a while
> 
> Any thoughts on MRU
> 
> Tried to post a chart but it doesn't want to work???




There's the MRU chart.... kicked up yesterday and hit a PSAR buy signal on no volume


----------



## Gillie (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like PNA could be in for an interesting time.


----------



## Dreadweave (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Out Too Soon said:


> If you followed Elliott wave theory or whatever, you may beleive this will hit $1.20 ( thanks skc (GBG thread)  frankly I'm a "5 waves skeptic" but I do beleive this is on it's way to beyond $1.06.
> My reasons are;
> 1- this is an uptrending repeating traingle pattern.
> 2- Resources are trending up/recovering again. (thanks China)
> ...




Heres a small update on the stock, looking good for a nice little run started today.


----------



## lukeaye (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

yeah im in that, had it at 88c cents doubled up my position today, was starting to wonder if it would break!


----------



## johnnyg (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Dreadweave said:


> Heres a small update on the stock, looking good for a nice little run started today.




How'd you get your target @ 1.05 Dread?


----------



## Dreadweave (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> How'd you get your target @ 1.05 Dread?





Just a visual estimate from the pattern, In fact i will probably exit if it reaches 1.2


----------



## lukeaye (14 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> How'd you get your target @ 1.05 Dread?




Im assuming he is scared of a double top? 

ive struggeled to find a mechanical exit for this stock. my price target is 1.09 for this stock based on next resistance. The only pattern ive found for an exit, is a large move that opens higher then the previous day and the moves lower throughout the day on high volume. 

So to an extent i will be discretionary with it


----------



## johnnyg (15 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Cheers for the replies. Yes that looks like a good indicator of lower prices Luke. Interesting to see how it plays out,


----------



## johnnyg (15 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Here is a similar pattern I'm trading in TSO. Ive adjusted my stop right up to 0.395 after today's bar, It has a history of reversing after higher prices get strongly rejected on an increase in volume, all previous reversal bars also occur in the same range on the Stochastic. I don't like changing my stratergy regardings stops during a trade, however I feel there is a high probability prices will reverse down 0.30 - 0.34 area.


----------



## lukeaye (15 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> Here is a similar pattern I'm trading in TSO. Ive adjusted my stop right up to 0.395 after today's bar, It has a history of reversing after higher prices get strongly rejected on an increase in volume, all previous reversal bars also occur in the same range on the Stochastic. I don't like changing my stratergy regardings stops during a trade, however I feel there is a high probability prices will reverse down 0.30 - 0.34 area.




Good trade, i missed that that one. But i jumped on mlb a couple of days ago when you posted it, that is such a perfect textbook base, loving it so thanks johnny.

Yeah it does look like it could reverse. Gindalbie did the same thing today. so if it moves lower tomorrow im out.


----------



## lukeaye (15 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



swm79 said:


> There's the MRU chart.... kicked up yesterday and hit a PSAR buy signal on no volume




out of interest how do you go entering or exiting on PSAR signals?


----------



## Kremmen (16 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

After trading very flat for a month, LLA appears to be moving up on increased volume.


----------



## DJ Ronny (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi guys, 
Im fairly new to the trading game. Oil Search has had no price sensitive announcements lately, had one of the highest volumes today yet closed 7% lower on a day when the market finished stronger. Just wondering whether people recommend buying now since the stock is potentially underpriced and might shoot back up, especially with such high volumes today.


----------



## skc (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



DJ Ronny said:


> Hi guys,
> Im fairly new to the trading game. Oil Search has had no price sensitive announcements lately, had one of the highest volumes today yet closed 7% lower on a day when the market finished stronger. Just wondering whether people recommend buying now since the stock is potentially underpriced and might shoot back up, especially with such high volumes today.




No price sensitive announcement?!?! How about a $900m capital raising? It's frontpage stuff across all business / finance media and news.

And may I suggest this should be posted in the Oil Search thread rather than potential breakout alert.


----------



## freddysa (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

High volume in the last few days, something is going on. Let's pay attention!


----------



## Sdajii (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I am very new to everything, and have little idea about chart reading, but I was looking through this thread this morning (which has almost literally taught me everything I know about charting, which was effectively nothing when I woke up this morning), and just now was clicking through some companies.

I'm sorry I don't know how to put pictures up with the lines like you guys, but perhaps someone else can.

SRL looks like they have a 'wedge' (???) pattern going. If you look at the October data, it looks like right about now we are sitting whether the lines would cross.

I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but from looking at your diagrams, it looks significant. I almost understand half of the ascending triangle, but as for head and shoulders, flag mast, wedge, etc etc, I have no idea.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sdajii said:


> I am very new to everything, and have little idea about chart reading, but I was looking through this thread this morning (which has almost literally taught me everything I know about charting, which was effectively nothing when I woke up this morning), and just now was clicking through some companies.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know how to put pictures up with the lines like you guys, but perhaps someone else can.
> 
> ...




Sdajii,

Charts in this thread are *mandatory*, mainly due to those attempting to use it for ramping. If you believe that a stock is a candidate for a potential breakout you need to demonstrate why you believe this to be the case and a chart is an essential part of that.

Posting charts is a relatively simple process. The following two threads will help:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## Sdajii (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Okay, I hope this is good enough.

As I said, I'm new, and I'm not even sure if what I am seeing is good news or bad news - I'm not even claiming I believe I'm looking at a high chance of a breakout, so I'm hardly ramping, more trying to learn. I would be interested to know what more experienced people think of what I'm seeing. I see you folks putting lines on the maximum and minimums in the 1-3ish month term when they are coming to a cross, and what I am seeing seems to fit what I have seen others saying. That's the only explanation I can give.

I have made a sort of a chart in paint, just from the current ASX site. I hope I'm not breaking any copyright rules, if so, please delete the chart and/or post.

***edit*** I can't add charts because my post count is too low. I'll post something else in the n00b area, hang on...


----------



## jonojpsg (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

OK, well no-one seemed to pay any attention to the MHM thread so I'll put it here!


After the initial jump to an intra-day high of 40c this dropped back but has pushed up 20% todayand looks like closing around 34c at day (and all time)high.

There is no question that at current MC of around $10m and stated net profit potential of $14m pa starting THIS quarter, this one *could* run hard IMO


----------



## Sdajii (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Okay... regarding the above three (!) posts.

SRL...


----------



## Annwn (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sdajii, a chart for SRL, -  the line charts are a bit difficult to do analysis on

Forming a symmetrical triangle, these tend to be a continuation pattern,
trend rests for a while before continues on.
Break to the downside most likely with price action on the lower trend line.
Vol decreasing on formation.

Cheers


----------



## conankun (21 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

It looks more like a a breakout to the upside. Well may be I'm more bullish atm. Looks similar to CDD from last week.


----------



## Annwn (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



> It looks more like a a breakout to the upside. Well may be I'm more bullish atm. Looks similar to CDD from last week.
> 
> Attachment 34070




Breakout direction unknown until it happens, I think CDD was different, trend was up, had formed a good size triangle, 
looking at SRC would only qualify as a pennant, - has a higher failure rate.


----------



## Sdajii (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thank you for your analyses! So, it looks like something is about to happen, but you're not sure whether it will be positive or negative. Very interesting. The downwards trend was (I think) caused by a very large dividend payout recently (just before the price jumped down). A 30c dividend on a share with this price seems massive to me. That being the case, it doesn't seem like being on a downwards trend to me, just a one-off drop with a clear, on-off reason. A further drop was caused by a disaster at one of their mines, but I am not sure how to calculate how severe that is in the context of the whole company.

I might take a punt today and buy some. It looks to my untrained eye like it is unlikely to drop much further, and if a breakout is likely, I'm guessing it will be more likely to be positive. I'm far from sure, but hey, if I have a better than 50% chance I might as well jump in, right?  Attitude of a newbie about to lose his money? Haha, maybe! Well, beginner's luck has been on my side so far, so I'll ride along with it until it dries up!


----------



## lukeaye (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sdajii said:


> I might take a punt today and buy some. It looks to my untrained eye like it is unlikely to drop much further, and if a breakout is likely, I'm guessing it will be more likely to be positive. I'm far from sure, but hey, if I have a better than 50% chance I might as well jump in, right?  Attitude of a newbie about to lose his money? Haha, maybe! Well, beginner's luck has been on my side so far, so I'll ride along with it until it dries up!




How is CDD even close to the same pattern? It was an uptrending stock?

Now this may not be a MATURE downtrend, but it is pulling back. You would like to see a confirmation in volume and price before you would look to open a position.

You put your money in you have a 50/50 shot the way i see it. The likelyhood of it going up is just as great as it going down. 

The funny thing about beginners luck is it usually runs out very quickly.


----------



## MACCA350 (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SRL looking like it may have left the gate and started pushing in an upward trend. MACD and DMI also suggest swing to the upside.

6 Month chart


----------



## conankun (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> How is CDD even close to the same pattern? It was an uptrending stock?




It's similar to some extent because it's trying to push through resistance from long time ago, which in this case from August/Sept 2008 as indicated in the chart I posted.


----------



## Sdajii (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> You put your money in you have a 50/50 shot the way i see it. The likelyhood of it going up is just as great as it going down.
> 
> The funny thing about beginners luck is it usually runs out very quickly.




I bought at $1.66, currently the bid is $1.72  I'm holding out for it to go higher. Maybe it will, maybe it won't.

I agree, beginner's luck won't last forever, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts  In time I'll either have to get some real ability, or start losing due to that luck drying up.


----------



## lukeaye (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sdajii said:


> I bought at $1.66, currently the bid is $1.72  I'm holding out for it to go higher. Maybe it will, maybe it won't.
> 
> I agree, beginner's luck won't last forever, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts  In time I'll either have to get some real ability, or start losing due to that luck drying up.




Hey thats a great attitude, i reckon with that plan you will get real rich quick, why didn't i think of that! 

Honestly, have a think about this, you have gotten "lucky" and made some money. Why wait until you lose it? You may as well go to the casino with that sort of attitude.

I didnt say it wont go up, it very likely could. But without a plan, plan to fail. Good luck though, your going to need it.

And im sorry, but that chart is not similar to CDD, its a completely different set-up. You can't look at a chart and say, o that kinda looks like this. Its either there or it isnt. Dont try and make things fit. It is nothing like CDD and trading in the same manour is just silly. 

CDD had clear accumulation signs, ie volume and spread. SRL does not. SRL has pulled back 60% from its last drive up, CDD pulled back maybe 20%. How are these two closely alike?

I would not be suprised if SRL gets hammered tomorrow. There is clearly still supply there. But i could be wrong


----------



## conankun (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> And im sorry, but that chart is not similar to CDD, its a completely different set-up. You can't look at a chart and say, o that kinda looks like this. Its either there or it isnt. Dont try and make things fit. It is nothing like CDD and trading in the same manour is just silly.
> 
> CDD had clear accumulation signs, ie volume and spread. SRL does not. SRL has pulled back 60% from its last drive up, CDD pulled back maybe 20%. How are these two closely alike?
> 
> I would not be suprised if SRL gets hammered tomorrow. There is clearly still supply there. But i could be wrong




Hey, chill down mate, people analysis can differ, I myself am still learning and do make mistake sometimes (esp. this past 2 weeks  ), that's what makes this forum great, you can throw in a chart and opinion and someone else can combat it or support it, so that's all cool.

Yes it can fall out of bed anytime as well although MACD and DMI do point to the upside as mentioned. I'm not in it atm.


----------



## Sdajii (22 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Hey thats a great attitude, i reckon with that plan you will get real rich quick, why didn't i think of that!
> 
> Honestly, have a think about this, you have gotten "lucky" and made some money. Why wait until you lose it? You may as well go to the casino with that sort of attitude.
> 
> ...




Hehe, chill out, no need to get narky, it's my money, not yours  I have been very lucky, of my total of about 60 trades to date, only three have been losses, only one of those over $50 (about $500, and on the other two trades that day I made about $1,500 and about $600). Much of my profit so far has been luck, some skill, and hey, if I lose a few grand on a bad trade, I'll still be well up, and I'll still be smiling.

Anyway, I hope you're right about SRL getting hammered tomorrow, because I sold out today and would like to buy back in if they fall lower than they should 

I will say though, I probably should pay more attention to skill than luck. I have been watching STI for months, and today I was sure they would go up, but didn't have the guts to buy. If I had I would have made about 50-60% on my money, rather than a bit over 5% on SRL. I knew I would kick myself in a few hours, and a few hours later I was kicking myself! Oh well, still smiling  Good luck in your trading!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Okay, now that you two (you know who you are) have gotten that out of your system can we please get back to potential breakouts?

A reminder: All posts that nominate a stock as a potential breakout candidate must contain a chart and an explanation that support your view.

Thank you. Please carry on.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just a reminder that this is a TA only thread.

Posts that deal with fundamentals (such as the one on NBS that I just moved), will be moved to the appropriate stock thread.


----------



## skc (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

There hasn't been a proper potential breakout chart posted for some time...here's one I hope no one would argue with. 

ERA been hovering around $24 to $27 for 3 solid months. A strong break above will see it challenge all time high of $28.28.


----------



## skc (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MND. A nice ascending triangle butting up against $14.


----------



## DJ Ronny (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey guys,
Would love some input as im still new to this. Been looking at BLY and it has had a long term resistance at 0.32, today finally breaking that resistance on what looks to me as an upward triangle. Im taking abit of a guess, but to me it looks like the next resistance at about 0.38 or 0.4...


----------



## lukeaye (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



DJ Ronny said:


> Hey guys,
> Would love some input as im still new to this. Been looking at BLY and it has had a long term resistance at 0.32, today finally breaking that resistance on what looks to me as an upward triangle. Im taking abit of a guess, but to me it looks like the next resistance at about 0.38 or 0.4...




Hi Ronny,

I came to the same conclusion a few days ago, i actually hold. Some large volume comming through as well. Something is going to happen very shortly by the look of it. Good call


----------



## Jez (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Something is going to happen very shortly by the look of it.



.

Yes, there is a sell order there of about 7.5 million units, down from what, @ 0.325?

Why such a large sell order?


----------



## johnnyg (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> MND. A nice ascending triangle butting up against $14.




How about a possible rising wedge or ending Diagonal skc


----------



## lukeaye (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Jez said:


> .
> 
> Yes, there is a sell order there of about 7.5 million units, down from what, @ 0.325?
> 
> Why such a large sell order?




Considering there is up to 200 million shares traded a day atm, its not that large of a sell.

Why such a large sell? Could be many reasons. Somebody wants to get out? Smart money setting a trap to buy at lower prices, could be anything.


----------



## skc (23 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



johnnyg said:


> How about a possible rising wedge or ending Diagonal skc




That's why it's an art and not a science  I favour triangle with a false break last month because $14 has been tagged many times - many more times than the lines you have shown as boundaries of the ending diagonal. You can see $14 being important in the market depth as well.


----------



## hobo-jo (25 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AAM appears to have broken out of a cup and handle pattern which has formed over the last 6 months. No close under 24c through next week should provide confirmation.

Fundamentals update in the AAM thread here.


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



hobo-jo said:


> AAM appears to have broken out of a cup and handle pattern which has formed over the last 6 months. No close under 24c through next week should provide confirmation.
> 
> Fundamentals update in the AAM thread here.




That looks similar to a 12 month $US gold chart.


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not much in the way of breakouts over the last few days, MTU looks more convincing than most at the moment.
The only other maybe potentials after today were both healthcare, SHL and PRY

(MTU chart, click to expand)


----------



## Annwn (28 October 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



> Not much in the way of breakouts over the last few days, MTU looks more convincing than most at the moment.
> The only other maybe potentials after today were both healthcare, SHL and PRY




Not alot of green on any chart atm,
PHY - seems to be in a consolidation phase at the moment, with 6.34 quite a strong resistance level.

SHL broke short term resistance of 14.00

Cheers


----------



## Kryzz (8 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ANZ may look promising if it can break out this little falling wedge/channel, supported by bullish divergence on the stoch.


----------



## lukeaye (9 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> ANZ may look promising if it can break out this little falling wedge/channel, supported by bullish divergence on the stoch.




Didnt see the stoch on that chart when i bought. The banks are great in any pullback situations. It held on support very well.


----------



## Boggo (9 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential breakout on IRN...

(click to expand)


----------



## $20shoes (17 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RMS has been a bit of a laggard, but noticed it has found some buying interest near its long term support. The volume is still showing some absorption of supply but the price action is now threatening a channel breakout from a long term downtrend. I would target the initial move as a 1 x price objective from it's short term range - ie, to 53 perhaps 55c. The longer term would imply that a bottom has been reached with far higher upside potential than downside risk.


----------



## bonkerrs (18 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RKN
Been up trending for a long period with a tight triangle forming, volume is low.


----------



## skc (18 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



bonkerrs said:


> RKN
> Been up trending for a long period with a tight triangle forming, volume is low.




Well spotted Bonkers. RKN is behind Quicken the accounting software for anyone interested. DWS is showing similar pattern.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (18 November 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Heres one for the cowboys (well fundamentally at least), chat in nice up trend, about to break through 12 month highs... and huge volumes going through today.

SSS


----------



## munga (19 November 2009)

*Re: OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT Alerts!!*




any thoughts on this being potential breakout
just needs to break thru 34cents resistance to
breakout imo. could be wrong


----------



## Kryzz (11 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

thread's been quiet lately!!

possible short with SGM, been trending down for a no of months now.


----------



## Boggo (11 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLY may be a candidate.

35c seems to be resistance.


----------



## NextBigThing (11 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I agree with the above alert. Have been holding for quite some time, only a matter of time before this explodes. Highly undervalued at this stage.


----------



## lenny (11 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BRM has formed a nice symetrical triangle above strong support and the trend is up, This might present a nice  oppurtunity to join next leg higher with a break to the upside. 








GL All

Lenny


----------



## cropcos (12 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWH looks like its trying to break out of an ascending triangle


----------



## cropcos (12 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

harvey norman forming a symmetrical triangle which could break to the upside


----------



## lukeaye (22 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Well i am very excited this morning. Take a look at this chart.

Some serious demand comming in on molopo the last few days.

I bought in this morning. 

check out that volume! Texstbook Basing pattern. Im guessing supply will run out in a matter of a day to 2 days.


----------



## mrormmy (22 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Agreed 100% with mpo, been watch for some time till they hit bottem. 

Bought in y-day.


----------



## lukeaye (22 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I am convinced it is accumulation, on the daily it looks distributive, but analyses lesser time frames we can see that it is demand absorbing supply, then followed by large spread moves higher on lower volume. Clear sign in my mind of supply being exhausted.

I predict a very good news related item in the next few days, as there is clearly some smart money which has some information not public yet.


----------



## lukeaye (22 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

What im talking about is best seen on this chart, the 15 min


----------



## skc (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> What im talking about is best seen on this chart, the 15 min




Keen observation. As you pointed out the daily still look like a bearish flag, and possibly inverted head and shoulders. And the volume on the dailies are reducing...

Thought I'd just throw the chart in for good measure. $1.28 is a key level. 

May the force be with you... during xmas parties


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skc said:


> Keen observation. As you pointed out the daily still look like a bearish flag, and possibly inverted head and shoulders. And the volume on the dailies are reducing...
> 
> Thought I'd just throw the chart in for good measure. $1.28 is a key level.
> 
> May the force be with you... during xmas parties




Could this be some sort of deliberate hidden buying, to fool others into selling at lower prices? Because lets face it not everyone has access to tick data, so to 99% of people this is a short set-up? 

this would enable the smart money to 

(a) Supply themselves at lower prices
(b) remove excess supply to enable much higher prices.

I just doubled my position this morning, im so sure of this.


----------



## skyQuake (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Could this be some sort of deliberate hidden buying, to fool others into selling at lower prices? Because lets face it not everyone has access to tick data, so to 99% of people this is a short set-up?
> 
> this would enable the smart money to
> 
> ...




Hi luke, i was trading this on a much shorter timeframe and bailed out recently, (as a quick and dirty reversal trade)
It reversed on the 9th dec (made a higher high too but couldn't hold on), had no follow thru on the 10th dec and made a lower low the next day. 
Even on the 15th it ran to $1.40 but quickly reversed again.
IMO there was a hidden seller there dumping stock whenever it tried to rally.

Lots of other stocks have successfully reversed like BAU or FXL... MPO's weakness is when others were rallying was concerning.
Good luck.


----------



## nomore4s (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Could this be some sort of deliberate hidden buying, to fool others into selling at lower prices? Because lets face it not everyone has access to tick data, so to 99% of people this is a short set-up?
> 
> this would enable the smart money to
> 
> ...




I'm not so sure about all that. It is at a support level so probably a buy zone for quite a few.

A break of $1.25 and it could fall pretty quick - might hit a few stops. A break of $1.40 could see it run.

We could also see a test of the $1.25 level by the "smart money" to pick up any stops that are triggered.
A million possibilities as to why all that matters is what actually happens.


----------



## WiseMum (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi boys,
I've been watching you trade opinions for a while on MPO ... being far from expert, what exactly do you mean by 1.28 being key?  Are you suggesting that if it hits 1.28 that is a danger point/trigger to get out or are you betting that it's a point from which it might bounce?
Sorry for the ignorance....


----------



## WiseMum (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

... and in the time it took me to type that, 'nomore' has shed some light.  thanks.


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



skyQuake said:


> Hi luke, i was trading this on a much shorter timeframe and bailed out recently, (as a quick and dirty reversal trade)
> It reversed on the 9th dec (made a higher high too but couldn't hold on), had no follow thru on the 10th dec and made a lower low the next day.
> Even on the 15th it ran to $1.40 but quickly reversed again.
> IMO there was a hidden seller there dumping stock whenever it tried to rally.
> ...




Hi skyquake,

In this context i cannot see how you would call it distributive or the stock being dumped.

If we look at this 30 min chart, you can see where the large volume comes through. The movements have a very small spread but the volume is huge. The next bar is the immportant bar, as it indicates whether it was supply supply or demand.

The next bar is a large spread bar, on much lighter volume, and it moves up. This to me indicates very clearly, that it was demand, as their is now very little supply at these prices and buyers are forced to buy at much much higher prices now.

Could you please tell me why you think it is distributive sky. Not having a go at you or anything just geneuinely interested on what your analysis and view is.


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nomore4s said:


> I'm not so sure about all that. It is at a support level so probably a buy zone for quite a few.
> 
> A break of $1.25 and it could fall pretty quick - might hit a few stops. A break of $1.40 could see it run.
> 
> ...




nomore4s,

What creates this support level?

My findings show that support, especially of this magnitude, ie volume, is due to much larger influencing parties. Simple private buyers do not have the capacity to influence the market in this way, in such large volumes.

So for such a large amount of volume to be traded at these levels i must conclude it is smart money positiong in a basing formation, rather then a poor momentum swing point. 

Now a good basing pattern should occur over a longer timeframe, usually months. In this case it is days. So it could be there is a hurry to get into the stock as a move is imminent sooner rather then later.

This is obviously just my opinion. would like to hear yours


----------



## brty (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

lukeaye,



> I just doubled my position this morning, im so sure of this.




I'm never 'sure' about any position. I assume they are wrong until the market proves them correct. If I had to have a position in this, I would have purchased a couple of weeks ago and been out by now with a flat trade. My experience shows that the longer they go in this type of sideways/slightly higher meander after a biggish fall, then the less reliable it is to pick direction.

As this is the potential breakout thread, I see the only potential as a break DOWN, but it is in the middle of no-where-land for me. (read, need too wider stop for any position)

brty


----------



## nomore4s (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> nomore4s,
> 
> What creates this support level?
> 
> ...




It depends on what timeframe you are looking at and the magnitude of the move you are trying to capture.

On the daily it looks like a logical place to buyas it is at both horizontal support and the bottom of a trend channel, but as sky quake said on the shorter timeframe there could be a hidden seller.

IMO the basing pattern has already occurred and we are retesting support but it could put in another basing pattern between $1.25 - $1.45 or even a larger one between $1.25 - $1.75 which would provide opps to trade between those zones.

Like I said I'm not really concerned with the why as it just does my head in, I'll just trade the chart and the signs I read off that chart whether I'm right or wrong about those signs is another matter.


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



brty said:


> lukeaye,
> 
> I'm never 'sure' about any position. I assume they are wrong until the market proves them correct. If I had to have a position in this, I would have purchased a couple of weeks ago and been out by now with a flat trade. My experience shows that the longer they go in this type of sideways/slightly higher meander after a biggish fall, then the less reliable it is to pick direction.
> 
> ...




Yes however my criteria for entering the position was not triggered weeks ago, great to say that in hindsight. My entry is triggered now. And it has met with a lot of my criteria. therefore i give it more weighting and feel it has a greater oppurtunity for a return then normal.

Brty have you not seen a sideways basing pattern on a stock before? They are one of the most powerful patterns known, and can indicate a sustained higher run for many months to years to come, DEPENDING on the length of time basing. THE LONGER THE BETTER. So i would have to disagree with your view of not trading a sideways stock.

If you want to look at what im refering to, take a look at BHP when it was first listed, it has the same three thrust pattern. Newcrest mining has it, rio tinto has it. According to your logic its a breakdown? i dont think so, NCM went from around $2 to where it is now from that pattern.

Brty, whether it is a breakdown or a break up its still a potential breakout.


----------



## brty (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

lukeaye,



> take a look at BHP when it was first listed,





That is a fair bit of history you have!!!

I only started trading in 1981, so I'm relatively a beginner compared to some of the 'advice' I read about on this forum. A basing pattern will take time, a sideways correction in a downmove can be a continuation. 



> then the less reliable it is to pick direction.




This means it becomes a simple gamble at around now, could go up, down or sideways from here without doing anything out of the ordinary. Further sideways could indeed be a basing pattern, but it does not have to do that

brty


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Im genuinely interested in others analysis in this stock.

brty could you please share what it is you see on these charts?

I obviously understand my analysis could be wrong, but given the R/R i have for this stock im more then happy to be wrong


----------



## motorway (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Im genuinely interested in others analysis in this stock.
> 
> brty could you please share what it is you see on these charts?
> 
> I obviously understand my analysis could be wrong, but given the R/R i have for this stock im more then happy to be wrong




genuinely interested --Ok 

look here

zooming in to just about as fine as you need
the dark blue on the .025 chart
Is a major support zone  for this little ambiguous congestion zone
It is the line generating the most volume

You would want to watch any move below that as a possible spring to BUY
if it qualifies as a springing action

That is it triggers demand

It would be nice to see more evidence of rising points of support
and the action from the top was bearish

At larger resolution  the .10 chart You do have rising support
But it just did not want to go UP and fallen back into a significant range area.

EVEN though the bid increments are in .005 at this level
Most trades if you have seen the research on micro structure

Cluster at round numbers factors of 10 and 5
and postively correlated with uncertainty ( more clustering )

So fluctuations across those levels are important..

On the .10 chart you can see the resistance zone to the left ( the earlier top )
So take that into account...On a larger scale it could be just all part of accumulation

So any springing action would be bullish signal..
Across that dark blue line.. .025 chart ( the reverse action would very bearish )

You want to see the action move across with rising supports and negate the red diagonal line..

The action off the spike down with the C in it
was clear sign of demand
So odds maybe favour a continuation UP to test the top of the range atm

There is only one thing that will move this chart..
That can break that red diagonal.....


Motorway


----------



## lukeaye (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



motorway said:


> genuinely interested --Ok
> 
> look here
> 
> ...




Thank you motorway.

Unfortunetly i dont have much experience reading P&F but your analysis makes sense.


----------



## motorway (23 December 2009)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Thank you motorway.
> 
> Unfortunetly i dont have much experience reading P&F but your analysis makes sense.




Just think in purely terms of demand and supply
which I note you do 

That's what creates the patterns and makes the columns move....

and instead of thinking  mainly about volume vertically
Think of it has zones across the rows
That the price action gets above or falls below

BUYING AND SELLING pressure..

Motorway


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

For those of you who were mpo just took off.


----------



## seasprite (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> For those of you who were mpo just took off.




I thought you were a bit early off the mark the other week Luke, but well picked. My graph was showing clear signs of consolidation prior to  breakout , where the lines start to smooth out are places of breakouts.


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



seasprite said:


> I thought you were a bit early off the mark the other week Luke, but well picked. My graph was showing clear signs of consolidation prior to  breakout , where the lines start to smooth out are places of breakouts.




I have no idea what that chart is :S

I don't really use indicators to be honest, so ill take your word for it.

The important thing was positioning at a safe place, and not missing out on the move. Id rather buy 1 week to early then 1 day late.


----------



## seasprite (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GXY .


----------



## Speculator (4 January 2010)

*NDO*

'Nido Petroleum Limited (NDO) is an oil and gas exploration and production company. The company has interests in three service contract areas in the Philippines, which cover a gross area of 3 million hectares, as well as a 26% investment in Cool Energy Ltd.'

Techies could you please take a look at the chart and break it down for us.

If my L plater understanding is correct were looking at a (although weakish) cup with handle complemented with strong volume levels.

Combine that with the sector its in, its strong fundmentals, a possible breakthrough of the 0.2 resistancelevel and that it was trading above 0.6 pre-GFC. I'm thinking it might be time for a push upwards? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## akkopower (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The responce to the speeding ticket (04/12) gives an indication of the direction this one will be going


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

*Re: NDO*



Speculator said:


> Techies could you please take a look at the chart and break it down for us.
> 
> If my L plater understanding is correct were looking at a (although weakish) cup with handle complemented with strong volume levels.
> 
> What do you guys think?




Hi there,

It looks like there could be some potential their for higher prices. Some good volume comming through to support higher prices. Potential resistance at .215 cents. There will be a lot of people stuck at this price looking to get out. So it needs to break convicingly to see it go higher.

It doesnt suit my style of trading so i couldnt really give you a set-up.

If i was in the stock already, then i wouldnt sell it.

If i wasn't then i wouldnt buy it. You would have bought at lower prices.


----------



## akkopower (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

hey luke,
 why do u suggest there is potential resistance at 21.5c?

I am a noob but it appears there is resistance at 19c- then unsure what will happen when that breaks


----------



## lukeaye (4 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



akkopower said:


> hey luke,
> why do u suggest there is potential resistance at 21.5c?
> 
> I am a noob but it appears there is resistance at 19c- then unsure what will happen when that breaks




It is an older high. Therefore there will be buyers who bought and got trapped there from 6 months ago. They will be itching to exit the stock. 

But say you were in the stock at .215. If you had waited for 6 months for the stock to return and it either moved up quickly, or gapped to .22 what would you do?

You would think o yes! im not going to sell im now making moneyy, i will hold on!

So thats why i say it must break it convincingly. 19 cents could very well provide resistance as well, although i don't think it has the same significance


----------



## Speculator (4 January 2010)

*NDO*



lukeaye said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It looks like there could be some potential their for higher prices. Some good volume comming through to support higher prices. Potential resistance at .215 cents. There will be a lot of people stuck at this price looking to get out. So it needs to break convicingly to see it go higher.
> 
> ...




Cheers Lukaeye

Appreciate your opinion and tend to agree that there are better buys else where.


----------



## Speculator (4 January 2010)

*GRR*

I have another one for you, or any one for that matter, this one has got me seriously curious.

Amoungst other things,

Grange Resources Limited owns and operates Australia’s largest integrated iron ore mining and pellet production business located in the north west region of Tasmania.

My L plater analysis says the fundies are strong and with iron ore being one of the leading base metals forecasted for growth in 2010 into 2015 why has GRR's SP not recovered?

Based on resistance level of 0.3 we may be due for a run.

Thanks in advance.

(note: I have posted this in the GRR thread so I hope this is not some kind of double posting forum infringement... if it is my apologies)


----------



## lukeaye (5 January 2010)

*Re: GRR*



Speculator said:


> I have another one for you, or any one for that matter, this one has got me seriously curious.
> 
> Amoungst other things,
> 
> ...




I don't really know to much about fundamentals.

There doesnt look like their is alot going on. Still looks like there is larger selling into buying at those higher prices

Not the best looking graph, obviosuly if they still havent taken off the fundamentals are extremely high risk.

The only way i would buy it is if i could get it at 23cents. But see even at that level there is no increase in volume, i cant see a convincing support level. Find another hahaha


----------



## Speculator (5 January 2010)

*Re: GRR*



lukeaye said:


> I don't really know to much about fundamentals.
> 
> There doesnt look like their is alot going on. Still looks like there is larger selling into buying at those higher prices
> 
> ...




Hey Lukeaye,

I got a responce from Ozy in the GRR thread and apparetly GRR's locked into unfavourable contracts in regards to iron ore pellet pricing. The contracts are set to renew sometime around April so may be worth looking at around March.


----------



## seasprite (5 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NEN


----------



## DaveMac (5 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hey guys, 

Is this the kind of thing you look for in breakouts?  LNC shows a massive triangle, w/ breakout to the upside.


----------



## donkeykong (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> BLY may be a candidate.
> 
> 35c seems to be resistance.





Not sure who else has been watching bly but its broken through 0.36 and has been moving steadily upwards on increasing volume.


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



donkeykong said:


> Not sure who else has been watching bly but its broken through 0.36 and has been moving steadily upwards on increasing volume.




BLY on 40c now. Some nice potential breakouts popping up recently, three last night were COE, REY and PNA.

Chart of PNA below...


----------



## lenny (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

API has formed a nice cup and handle in a strong up trend.







  Insert from inside trader

- 5 Directors have been buying recently
- Brokers are finally increasing their recommendations
- Buyer demand and smart money has been increasing substantially
- It's also currently trading at below its stated net tangible assets.

These are all positive signs for the near future.







Trade well
Lenny


----------



## johnnyg (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lenny said:


> Insert from inside trader
> 
> - Buyer demand and *smart money has been increasing substantially*
> 
> ...




Can you elaborate more on the highlighted bold section Lenny? Or if you cannot, can some from Inside Trader?


----------



## lenny (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi Johnny, I think its refering to the director buying as the smart money.


----------



## adobee (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ADI is looking to break through its previous resistance round 18c. .. sellers are really dried up.. (900k buy to 200k sell)could be worth checking out ..


----------



## exgeo (6 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Duet DUE about to break through overhead resistance it seems. BA-Merrill Lynch forecasts a full year FY10 dividend of 20.00 cents (coincidentally, same as company guidance on 15th Dec 2009). Most recent paid, 10c in Dec 2009.


----------



## Speculator (7 January 2010)

*GRR*

Up almost %15 today.. it could be a premature break in anticipation of the iron ore contract renewall in March (as mentioned earlier lots of analystis predicting up to a 30% increase in iron ore pricing) or it could be the start of a major run (GRR SP was above $3 pre GFC). Got in after 7% increase today and will hold for 2010-2012.

GL and DYOR


----------



## seasprite (8 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AEE


----------



## ectoplasm (8 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



seasprite said:


> AEE




That is a gutsie call seasprite, I'll folow up with a chart on AEE thread.

Mark


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like SSN is on the move (Oil and gas production / exploration .. Aust and US ) 

Record volumes recently, especially the last 2 trading days. 

If it moves through .015 it will breaking a nice saucer shape.  
With the volume and consolidation yesterday and friday, the SP will have a high probability of reaching its target of .02 (inversion of the saucer) ... and quite likely more if volume continues at this level and oil prices continue to firm up.

Has also just moved above the moving averages on the daily and weekly charts.
(options have also had similar outstanding volumes,  ... SSNO  exp 31/12/12  excise at .015)


----------



## lukeaye (12 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sweet Synergy said:


> Looks like SSN is on the move (Oil and gas production / exploration .. Aust and US )
> 
> Record volumes recently, especially the last 2 trading days.
> 
> ...





Hi sweet synergy,

The question is, is that volume accumulation or distribution?

The volume is increasing at what you would call resistance? 

Could this be sellers dumping their stock?

Really i would prefer to see large volume at lower prices.

You need more confirmation of demand before you can determine price action


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lukeaye said:


> Hi sweet energy,
> 
> The question is, is that volume accumulation or distribution?
> 
> ...




Hi Lukeaye,

Good points.  The intraday data shows most of the volume was accumulation (especially friday, and on open yesterday)  ... some profit taking occurred after that, as it consolidated nicely just under the resistance.  (so I'm liking the volume at this level and IMHO looking like a good potential breakout)

As a volume trader I would now wait to enter as the que at .015 was almost clearing (if volume was high for confirmation).  My guess is this will break as SSN traded up again last night on the NYSE on decent volume.  

Link to yahoo finance chart for US traded SSN
http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined


----------



## Go Nuke (27 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MEY.

Cup and handle in play.
Survived on the down days pretty good and retested the 21 day MA.

Reporting season due,?

Looks good to me.

DYOR
(Do Your Own Research)


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 January 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A couple of ****ty flag charts that I have noticed whilst playing around. I'm not a real chartist so DYOR.


----------



## bonkerrs (18 February 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CAZ
Tight triangle forming (formed). Dropping volume.


----------



## cropcos (1 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GIR symetrical triangle under formation, strong trend


----------



## McCoy Pauley (4 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm only a n00b when it comes to technical analysis, but it looks to me that a triangle has formed recently for NAB and its share price has recently jumped past its 30 day moving average.

As I said earlier, I'm a n00b on technical analysis, so definitely DYOR.


----------



## travwj (5 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

With the NAB chart it could also be coming back up from support at $24, which looks like it was resistance not long ago on the chart you have posted.

Just another idea

cheers

Trav


----------



## explod (8 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KRL in the last few days seems to be awakening.  Probably Fridays announcment that it is now part of the All Ordinaries Index has effected some new interest.   However it would not suprise that an announcement on first sale contract for coal is close by.

I hold shares.   DYOR


----------



## $20shoes (8 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AWB looks interesting purely from its basing activity. 

$1.13 looks like the potential short term break, and following that a possible move to $1.21, and in the near term $1.30ish. 

Still days of heavy'ish supply and will be interesting to see if it can put in a HH over the next few days.


----------



## Purple XS2 (9 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*RHM - Richmond Mining*
Fundamentals are good, but I would suggest that from a pure chartist perspective, this qualifies as a potential breakout? Sequence of higher lows, and if we regard the high of the October 2009 spike as an anomaly, then also higher highs?







Disclosure: I hold.
Disclosure: I am not, nor have I ever been, a pure chartist, so I don't speak the language.


----------



## chops_a_must (9 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Purple XS2 said:


> *RHM - Richmond Mining*
> Fundamentals are good, but I would suggest that from a pure chartist perspective, this qualifies as a potential breakout? Sequence of higher lows, and if we regard the high of the October 2009 spike as an anomaly, then also higher highs?
> 
> 
> ...




I'd say that it's already a breakout, above 16c and approaching outstanding. 

FMG is forming a nice pennant by the looks of things...


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PNA looks to me "A Potential Breakout" of an Ascending Triangle at this level  of 0.52 cents at the time of writing

Here Comes the Wind


----------



## lbarks (10 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi all.
IMX Resource  IXR, looking like it might breakout of triangle to resume uptrend.
Il be watching closely for breakout of .48.


----------



## Sharejon (10 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chops_a_must said:


> I'd say that it's already a breakout, above 16c and approaching outstanding.
> 
> FMG is forming a nice pennant by the looks of things...




Just curious chops, what do you mean by the use of pennant in that sentence?

edit: never mind, i found a mention of it on another site .

I shall be keeping an eye on this thread and doing a bit of research on some of the companies mentioned.


----------



## chops_a_must (10 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Sharejon said:


> Just curious chops, what do you mean by the use of pennant in that sentence?




Just the same as triangle really.


----------



## Sharejon (10 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



chops_a_must said:


> Just the same as triangle really.




any personal predictions on what trends you might expect from fmg?


----------



## beetea (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Why is everyone pointing out the triangle trends in the graphs, what do they mean?

How can u tell if a breakout is going to happen?

Oh and im new to this site, its interesting.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



beetea said:


> Why is everyone pointing out the triangle trends in the graphs, what do they mean?
> 
> How can u tell if a breakout is going to happen?
> 
> Oh and im new to this site, its interesting.



If the chart is showing a triangle formation then the stock will possibly 'break out' to either up, or down, of the formation. In a general upward trend, there's a higher probability of a break up. If the stock is trending down, probably down. Also will depend on the shape of the triange and price volume. Others will point to other magical ta indicators. Upward trends and ascending triangles with increasing volumes are nice. This makes a higher probability of a breakout to the upside, but a breakout will not occur, until it does...

Ascending Triangle (Continuation)
The ascending triangle is a bullish formation that usually forms during an uptrend as a continuation pattern. There are instances when ascending triangles form as reversal patterns at the end of a downtrend, but they are typically continuation patterns. Regardless of where they form, ascending triangles are bullish patterns that indicate accumulation.


----------



## $20shoes (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Beetea, you can't tell, but some would tell you there is a higher probability of a break to one side of a pattern. But a lot fail so if you are interested in patterns, learn not to think of them as "patterns" per se' but rather what the price action and volume are telling you and manage the trade - no one has the foresight to know what the market will do from day to day

From the left side of my AWB chart - FAIL:


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



$20shoes said:


> Beetea, you can't tell, but some would tell you there is a higher probability of a break to one side of a pattern. But a lot fail so if you are interested in patterns, learn not to think of them as "patterns" per se' but rather what the price action and volume are telling you and manage the trade - no one has the foresight to know what the market will do from day to day
> 
> From the left side of my AWB chart - FAIL:



Don't know what time frame that chart is Shoes, but I have AWB going sideways since last April and in an overall down trend since September. If anything, this was probably going to break down, imo.


----------



## $20shoes (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



kennas said:


> Don't know what time frame that chart is Shoes, but I have AWB going sideways since last April and in an overall down trend since September. If anything, this was probably going to break down, imo.




Agree Kennas...it's not a nice looking chart by any stretch. There's nothing immediately obvious, but I have been watching this one range for a while and its showing some signs of buying support. I think it will come down to how much supply the buyers can withstand at these prices. There is still some offloading. I still think a break above $1.13 is worth watching, but it's not there yet.


----------



## ers_6 (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> PNA looks to me "A Potential Breakout" of an Ascending Triangle at this level  of 0.52 cents at the time of writing
> 
> Here Comes the Wind




How did this workout for you?


----------



## beetea (11 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks alot for the explaination !!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



ers_6 said:


> How did this workout for you?




Patiece is Everything
Let's call it "A Work in Progress" ATM


----------



## Captain_Chaza (13 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential Breakout Alert in The Fertilizer Classes of Sail

Overnight in NY the Fertilizer Classification went Gang-busters

IPI up 10.98%
AGU up 7.97%
POT up 7.13%
MOS up 6.46%

Hold onto your hats if you are lucky enough to be still holding  our Australian
Fertilizer fallen angels
eg 
IPL
MAK
TRH 
and many more DYOR

(About Bloody time if you ask me)


Salute and Gods' speed to all


----------



## Joe Blow (13 March 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Captain_Chaza said:


> Potential Breakout Alert in The Fertilizer Classes of Sail
> 
> Overnight in NY the Fertilizer Classification went Gang-busters
> 
> ...




Let me take a moment to remind everyone of this thread's purpose. 

It is for people to nominate specific stocks as a "potential breakout" based on their technical analysis of that stock's price action. Further discussion of posted analysis is also permitted, of course.

Posts that nominate stocks as a "potential breakout" must contain:


A chart with the relevant time frame.
Technical analysis that outlines why you believe the stock is about to break out above previous resistance levels. This analysis may be on the chart itself or within the post, but it must be there.

Any posts that nominate a stock that do not contain both of these mandatory elements will be removed from this thread.


----------



## Speculator (23 April 2010)

*AUT*

-Currently at $0.56

-Highest close in the *last 6 years *is $0.7

-Uptrending powerfully for last 5 months

-Volume continuing to build strongly

If you want fundamentals grab ureslef a bottle of wine get comfartable and enjoy the ADI/AUT threads, courtesy of AgentM.

Brokers finally recognising this as a great investment opportunity offering very conservative yet encouraging recomendations (I think the best one I've seen is $1.88). 

The second this breaks $0.65 it will go in outstanding break out alerts...

So look out for AUT in Outstanding on Monday... lol jks... but serioulsy.

Seriously though lets here from some T/A pros.. this has got to be one of the sexiest charts around!!??


----------



## Boggo (23 April 2010)

*Re: AUT*



Speculator said:


> -Volume continuing to build strongly
> 
> Seriously though lets here from some T/A pros.. this has got to be one of the sexiest charts around!!??




And taking both the items above into account the IADSI indicator was all over it on the 29th March...

(click to expand)


----------



## donkeykong (27 April 2010)

*Re: AUT*



Speculator said:


> -Currently at $0.56
> 
> The second this breaks $0.65 it will go in outstanding break out alerts...
> 
> ...




 AUT has gone through $0.65 this morning and is at $0.67


----------



## Speculator (27 April 2010)

*Re: AUT*



donkeykong said:


> AUT has gone through $0.65 this morning and is at $0.67




Was a big early push, I can imagine the day traders are having a field day.

Lets see where its closes though.

On a side note the day this stock closes above $0.65 I feel it appropriate to change my sig to:  [P Plater, DYOR] as I will be up 100% for the year to date.


----------



## drdave1 (4 June 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PXS - Has successfully tested and bounced from the breakout of the cup and handle at 2.95. Looks primed to head north from here.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 June 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



drdave1 said:


> PXS - Has successfully tested and bounced from the breakout of the cup and handle at 2.95. Looks primed to head north from here.




drdave,

Please note that charts are mandatory for this thread. You will need to post one for PXS.


----------



## drdave1 (4 June 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PXS Chart -


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

* 45deg angle - Impressive!
* Relative strength and MACD going into overdrive
* 9th time attempt to close above 50c. Finally successful! 50c now SOLID support
* Price well above SMA
* Volume lacking due to tight registry having mostly paid over $2. Volume should pick up once we get into the 70/80's, then traders will drive this on.

Price probably rising due to Patersons' 84c valuation. See TZL thread for fundamentals.


----------



## Boggo (8 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another *potential* breakout perhaps

(click to expand)


----------



## brty (8 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> * 45deg angle - Impressive!




The 45 degree angle bit is only related to the price scale you put on the chart. By changing the scale you can get any angle you like. The only credence I would pay to the angle is that the slope is steeper than the previous downtrend.

brty


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



brty said:


> The 45 degree angle bit is only related to the price scale you put on the chart. By changing the scale you can get any angle you like. The only credence I would pay to the angle is that the slope is steeper than the previous downtrend.
> 
> brty




Thanks Brty. I kind of suspected that when I wrote it but wasn't sure


----------



## lbarks (8 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Breakout on Richmond Mining, RHM, a little bit late in posting, however followed by good voluma and a thin sell list.  A well known analyst company has a price target of 60cents, will see how it goes.


----------



## jonojpsg (8 September 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FINALLY!!  ABout time something happened with this one...watch this space though, IMO this will just be the beginning given how long people (traders/holders/etc.) have been waiting for some news.

Oh, no code on chart woops - SDL


----------



## Boggo (14 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PBG, Potential or Outstanding, not too sure which but either way its noticeable, chart below.

(click to expand)


----------



## skc (14 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> PBG, Potential or Outstanding, not too sure which but either way its noticeable, chart below.
> 
> (click to expand)




I am guessing up. The strong $AUD will add heaps to their bottom line.


----------



## nulla nulla (16 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GPT pushed above the recent resistance level of $2.94 on Thursday then surged to close at $3.00 on Friday, on low volumes. A bit unexpected given the recent doldrums accross the reit sector. It looks capable of testing the upper resistance level of $3.10. The macd chart indicates it has finally gained the upperhand on the moving average.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Sorry no scribblings on the graph, busy ATM - now trading at 18c. Nearly 3x as many buyers than sellers.

It's COY.


----------



## Boggo (22 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

We may have another candidate here in GXY.

(click to expand)


----------



## outback (23 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Noice, potentially very noice Boggo. Certainly worth some interest.


A question if I may.
I take it this turned up in a routine scan you run. If so what parameters do you set to scan for? I am struggling to get a reasonable return, i.e. I get nuthin' or a thousand potential candidates.

Also, what charting program do you use? I was using incredible charts, but I am trying anything I can lately to see what else is out there.


----------



## noirua (23 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I've spotted a potential breakout and feel all should be alerted; but your help is very much needed. Yes it's the Annual Vote in the Stockies Competition over at The Bull - can ASF breakout, potentially yes: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## mr. jeff (23 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



noirua said:


> I've spotted a potential breakout and feel all should be alerted; but your help is very much needed. Yes it's the Annual Vote in the Stockies Competition over at The Bull - can ASF breakout, potentially yes: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Well yes very nicely done noirua, it seems there is a very strong breakout in ASF, but actually it clearly belongs in the OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT ALERT thread ! ASF is off and running!



			
				outback said:
			
		

> A question if I may.
> I take it this turned up in a routine scan you run. If so what parameters do you set to scan for? I am struggling to get a reasonable return, i.e. I get nuthin' or a thousand potential candidates.
> 
> Also, what charting program do you use? I was using incredible charts, but I am trying anything I can lately to see what else is out there.




I can't speak for anyone else, but GXY and many others just sit on my  watchlist ( a mental list really ) is this how others work? 

Just get your current interest groups together, find the potential stocks, learn them and watch them. Then when they are moving, you post a note here so that we can all learn / and steal all your hard work !


----------



## Boggo (23 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



outback said:


> A question if I may.
> I take it this turned up in a routine scan you run. If so what parameters do you set to scan for? I am struggling to get a reasonable return, i.e. I get nuthin' or a thousand potential candidates.
> 
> Also, what charting program do you use? I was using incredible charts, but I am trying anything I can lately to see what else is out there.




Going just off thread topic to answer this post.

Basically I want to find a list of stocks that I can eyeball and pick one or two from for either the watch list or to buy on the day. I only scan the ASX 300 and from the scan on the 21st there was seven maybes, of those seven only two passed the eyeball test, GXY and SDG.

I use Metastock for this type of scan but I also use MTPredictor (IAU came up in Metastock and MTPredictor on the same day when it was just above 50 cents  ).
The Metastock scan is basically the interaction of up to five indicators to highlight a pattern, I am not interested in the indicators, I don't look at them, I only look at the chart template of each of the results which is what you see in these posts.
Some results go in a watchlist to wait for an outcome or get discarded after a few days (CTX could go either way at the moment ?), others just react straight away, watch those double tops though.
A previous post in the SRL thread.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=575608&postcount=175

Basically, find a pattern/setup that you like or that works and then find/build a way to find those patterns/setups and then apply the eyeball filter.

That's just my method, it will be different for everyone but it works for me.

(click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (24 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



doogie_goes_off said:


> Sorry no scribblings on the graph, busy ATM - now trading at 18c. Nearly 3x as many buyers than sellers.
> 
> It's COY.




VSA analysis says keep an eye on this.

BMN have placed in the potential thread but strictly speaking its poked its head out.


----------



## Boggo (24 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Yep, they are the ones to watch tech/a.
I only scan the ASX300 so I would miss some of these.

As it is the weekend it is often interesting to look at the weekly charts and BMN is even more interesting now.
Unlikely to do another run similiar to that biggy from 15 cents to $3.16 !!!!

My modified turtle weekly breakout chart below.

(click to expand)


----------



## outback (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Boggo, I'm just struggling to get the scan criteria right, and wanted some insight, I'll keep playing and see what I can work out.


----------



## $20shoes (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is a bottom in for AJL?

You can see the buy volume increase in the few days prior to the low on Sept 13th. Large volume at A seems to have provided a support zone. 

The last few weeks of ranging shows some overhead supply, but a break through support at B elicited little volume and the next bar was an up day.

Its not clearly shown but Friday closed on it's high at 1.95 on volume. 
This gives us a possible low risk breakout trade with some further supply expected at 2.20.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

UXA are trying a breakout this morning and by golly we need one after the drop over the years. Hopefully it's genuine this time with the first hours trading equivalent to a normal months trading in the stock. Presently up 0.5c to 4.8c with trading near 7 million shares.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just a reminder that all stocks nominated as a "potential breakout" in this thread must be accompanied by a chart and some brief analysis, with a focus on what qualifies it as a "potential" breakout.



noirua said:


> UXA are trying a breakout this morning and by golly we need one after the drop over the years. Hopefully it's genuine this time with the first hours trading equivalent to a normal months trading in the stock. Presently up 0.5c to 4.8c with trading near 7 million shares.




Will post up a chart of UXA for you.


----------



## lenny (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential Breakout Alert

PRR is forming a nice ascending triangle, Target 18c if we get a breakout








Lenny


----------



## noie (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lenny said:


> Potential Breakout Alert
> 
> PRR is forming a nice ascending triangle, Target 18c if we get a breakout
> 
> ...




There is some nice volume in there as well Lenny,  any substantial news, our just "interest"


----------



## lenny (25 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi noie, Its Pending a listing on the nasdaq, Which could lead to a re-rating.

As always dyor
 Lenny


----------



## Tekwrek (26 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How about Elders, up 14% in 2 days.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tekwrek said:


> How about Elders, up 14% in 2 days.






Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder that all stocks nominated as a "potential breakout" in this thread must be accompanied by a chart and some brief analysis, with a focus on what qualifies it as a "potential" breakout.




A chart would be appreciated.


----------



## $20shoes (26 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



$20shoes said:


> Is a bottom in for AJL?
> Its not clearly shown but Friday closed on it's high at 1.95 on volume.
> This gives us a possible low risk breakout trade with some further supply expected at 2.20.




Over the last two sessions AJL cleared the minor range bound trading and is set to test a more important level at $2.20. A push above this level could be considered a breakout, given that 2.20 has been a significant barrier to further upside.

What set the scene here was the huge volume on the 22nd which, in hindsight, removed supply at these levels. We can see the subsequent day's trading was confirmation of this fact, with buyers able to move through the range on no volume - a telling sign ( no need to lock sellers in, there was no selling pressure left).

Targeting 2.65


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> A chart would be appreciated.



Looks like a potential breakout maybe. Needs to clear that major horizontal resistance at 0.75 on decent volume. Otherwise it's sideways at best.


----------



## Huitzii (26 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I was doing some routine scans today and this one caught my eye, it may be one to watch with poking its head above a 12 month high.
here is a chart of AFR to keep the boss happy 
DYOR


----------



## Boggo (28 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CPL seems to be in new territory now that it has broken through 1.13.
Also trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange which should keep it there.

(click to expand)


----------



## RogueTrader273 (29 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As a matter of interest how much do you guys pay for your data?  I used to use Almax but found out a while ago that I could make a watch list of all ASX stocks using WebIress, then copy and paste the data into Excel and run a VBA program to convert the data into a text file readable by Metastock.  Thus I can now run intraday scans whenever I feel like it (only takes a few seconds).   Anyone else doing anything like this?  Sure beats paying Almax, and of course the data is up to date and not twenty minutes delayed.


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This one's not very exciting and wont move fast because it's not exploring for rare earths or frac'ing anything, but potential break through this trading zone over the past 2 years. More than likely will fall back over but if it gets through could be worth a few %.


----------



## Jez (2 November 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

QUB, Sorry I don't have permission to broadcast images of not my making, so I will let you guys look at it for yourself and decide.

Leading up to some large single buy orders, over the last couple of months, this one has been getting stronger, (Even with the Profit Taking last month), and continues to grow, even though volume has dropped post rush!

I am holding and I also say DYOR!


----------



## exgeo (18 November 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nice ascending triangle on Investorfirst INQ. 4.5m buy orders to 0.4m sellers currently.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 November 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

can we post breakdowns as breakouts ? If not I apologise, but here goes QBE!

they have broken previous lows and heading south!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 November 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AVA looks as though it could breakout. Current SP 19c. Market cap $22m

http://avivacorp.com.au/

*Technicals*


Increasing volumes
Bollinger Bands diverging
MACD and OBV looking very good
Old resistance at 25c
Broken through resistance at 15c. Now support




*Fundamentals*

$22m market cap.
Cash $3m ( & $1.5m due in Jan, $11m due on finalization of power project) 

Various projects including:


Kenyan 2,800km² gold and base metals. Massive sulphides hit this week at VMS style copper deposit
WA gas & coal power project
90% of 895mt Botswana coal and power station project. (CIC (TSX:CIC) have this week agreed to be sold to Indian conglomerate focusing on their 2.2bt coal next door. Price - $422m CAD). 
Project looking to produce 10mtpa of thermal which at current prices would be worth  $1.09b pa.

Diagnosis/Prognosis: Hit hard by GFC and forgotten. Now with copper and coal prices bouncing back, money is beginning to flow back. On the coal reserves alone, this is the cheapest stock on the ASX @ $0.024c per resource tonne. Further upgrades expected.

See page 5:
http://metrocoal.com.au/uploads/130710_Patersons_Research_on_MetroCoal.pdf


----------



## explod (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

KRL is looking good on the technicals after yesterdays action.   A breach of the descending wedge is apparent.

A gap up on open at 13 cents today should confirm a change of sentiment.  However, as KRL has been prone to do on several occasions, a drop of volume may see it peter out.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> CPL seems to be in new territory now that it has broken through 1.13.
> Also trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange which should keep it there.
> 
> (click to expand)




Well spotted. You (in my opinion) have noticeably improved much over recent years.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Wysiwyg said:


> Well spotted. You (in my opinion) have noticeably improved much over recent years.




I rekon its that damned Elliott Wave Rubbish he goes on about!
But been on CPL since $1.23 

Its the early nights we get down here in SA.


----------



## exgeo (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not long before this one breaks out one way or t'other by the looks of it. GGG, rare earths in Greenland in case you don't know the stock


----------



## Boggo (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Wysiwyg said:


> Well spotted. You (in my opinion) have noticeably improved much over recent years.




Cheers Wysiwyg, that pattern or setup is usually a winner.
As we have said earlier, if it is not doing what you want then just move on to one that will or at least have a stop of some kind otherwise you will be posting on the 'My Worst Pick Ever' thread.
Every stock has the potential to be the worst pick ever if you let it.



tech/a said:


> I rekon its that damned Elliott Wave Rubbish he goes on about!
> But been on CPL since $1.23
> 
> Its the early nights we get down here in SA.




Gotta love a good W.2 or W.4 ABC pattern though tech/a.
The current market seems to be limiting the success of a lot of those EW setups as they they seem to be more vulnerable and more easily influenced than good breakouts when you get a few negative days.

(click to expand)


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> I rekon its that damned Elliott Wave Rubbish he goes on about!



EW'ers continue to ignore any other price action except that which confirms their bias.


----------



## nioka (1 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



exgeo said:


> Not long before this one breaks out one way or t'other by the looks of it. GGG, rare earths in Greenland in case you don't know the stock




It would be an idea to check the fundamentals on this one. The chart reflects its ride on the back of the whole rare earths story. It may or may not be a proposition for it to compete in the real world.It is not on my list as a good rare earth prospect in the short or medium term. Long long term maybe.


----------



## Boggo (3 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ASL looks like it has a some new momentum now that it is in the ASX200.

Chart below with Turtle breakout, last break had a good run.

(click to expand)


----------



## TabJockey (3 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> ASL looks like it has a some new momentum now that it is in the ASX200.
> 
> Chart below with Turtle breakout, last break had a good run.
> 
> (click to expand)




Well you got that right, 30 minutes earlier I would have made some money


----------



## againsthegrain (6 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bkp is about to pop, high volume and a small sp spike today on announcement, looking to pop anytime now


----------



## hobo-jo (14 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CGT having a crack, Gold up overnight should give it another boost today.


----------



## Boggo (16 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is Troy Resources (TRY) about to repeat its previous pattern ?

Looks like a significant breakout.

(click to expand)


----------



## Ashsaege (16 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> Is Troy Resources (TRY) about to repeat its previous pattern ?
> 
> Looks like a significant breakout.
> 
> (click to expand)




currently up 15%, good call


----------



## Boggo (16 December 2010)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Chart below is yesterdays chart for WTP.
(I won't be able to post today's chart tonight, got to catch a flight in an hour)

Have been waiting for a breakout in the direction of the trend which seems to have eventually happened.
(I do already hold)

(click to expand)


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Interestingly Watpac are a long way off their 2007 high for what reasons fundamentally I have yet to research. However it is hard to ignore the retracement percentages from previous intermediate highs/lows that have been bounced off. If the 100% ($1.89) gets broken, imo , the 161.8% ($2.39) is a potential Fib. extension price. I will revisit here in the future to see if the projection was accurate.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nulla nulla said:


> GPT pushed above the recent resistance level of $2.94 on Thursday then surged to close at $3.00 on Friday, on low volumes. A bit unexpected given the recent doldrums accross the reit sector. It looks capable of testing the upper resistance level of $3.10. The macd chart indicates it has finally gained the upperhand on the moving average.




Maybe this time, particularly now that there is no sgp holding to be dumped at $2.75.


----------



## tugga (9 January 2011)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*

ARE - ARGONAUT RESOURCES

Cup and handle has formed and it appears it is breaking out for another run.

On the 7 Jan 15:27 it was up 0.02 (10.34%) to close at 0.16 on little volume, only 532,484.

If the market gets a wiff of it and and it gets volume like it has previously had it should shoot off.


----------



## mdtmn (10 January 2011)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*

Hello All,
           Excellant thread and comments. MMX  was  breakout trigger for my scan last week.
Cheers
michaelb


----------



## stickman (10 January 2011)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*

hi

chart wise arh showing a flag atm i like how the re-trace starts from just under the top of the pole - also like the look of todays action, a break above .50 and i am in with a stop below .48, 


cheers


----------



## l3xm4rk (10 January 2011)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*



tech/a said:


> MOD - The first thing to consider is that this stock has not started any consolidation after the High yet.
> We see successive low closes and while the low volume indicates a lack of supply we are yet to see if there are any buyers who want this.
> To get into this or add I would want to see a low followed by some clear buying (This may not be supported by volume) if supply has left price will rise easily even on low/moderate volume.
> I note today's bar's low is at close of the 22/23/12/10 high volume bars which makes sense for buyers to place a buy stop.
> ...





Thanks for the reply tech - I did think it was maybe too early for MOD, but thought I'd post it up as it was the first one I'd found using the tips posted here.

Have come across another few stocks that seek to hit those tips - have posted them below. Please let me know if i shouldn't be posting these here. I thought they might be useful to post here as they are a direct results of the tips and tricks you've (and others) have identified in this thread.

Cheers!

Disc: I hold none of the below.

GNM

Gapped up a couple of times from 31/12. Would be waiting to see it fill the gap remaining between 81c and 84c before thinking of buying in. Volume already starting to decline and stochs are headed south. Might only be a couple more days before this one is a buy.




ORN

This one broke out on 21/12 on high volume (20m+) and we've seen volume decrease. Volume on the last two trading days has been only 288k and 128k and it's settled on 2.3c for a few days now. Stochs are also turning around so this one might be a buy now.




ZYL

This one might need another day or so but I've posted it because volume has really dried up and the stochs are turning.


----------



## tugga (10 January 2011)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*



tugga said:


> ARE - ARGONAUT RESOURCES
> 
> Cup and handle has formed and it appears it is breaking out for another run.
> 
> ...




up almost another 10%


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (11 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If I'm looking at this correctly, MAH appears to be forming something - narrowing wedge with low volumes:



Disclosure: Bought @ 50c in October.


----------



## white_crane (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MAH appears to have a long established support/resistance (resistance in this case) zone at 56-58 though.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi pros

I have a question. If there is no volume, why the breakout?


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As I have pointed out above a you cant have price moving up without supply being exhausted.
Nothing else stops price advancing--- only supply.
Buyers will not pay a higher price for something if they Dont have to.
If sellers are non existent at a price then buyers have to be content with the price at which sellers have logged their parcels.

So price rises on very little volume.


----------



## hobo-jo (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential for a breakout of ARD above 20c today or very soon IMO. This is a Silver play, so rise in price overnight should have some flow on effect.

Close above 20c in my opinion would trigger a rally to 25-27c.

SP has been strong even with a weak Silver price for the last week. Buyers outnumber sellers and there is not many for sale with the top 20 holding 70% of the company. Further to this currently only 102m shares on issue.

Expecting announcement very soon that their interest in the Kempfield Silver Project will be increased to 70% (22m oz Silver their share).


----------



## nulla nulla (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nulla nulla said:


> Maybe this time, particularly now that there is no sgp holding to be dumped at $2.75.




Once again gpt managed to break the wrong way, dropping down to what appears to be a support lervel of $2.88. Interestingly, yesterday it opened at $2.91, dropped to $2.88, rallied up to $2.96 then fell in the clossing stages back to $2.90.


----------



## Boggo (12 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This has been in a range for a while, finally broken out today.

The difference on the last bar here from the other "buy" signals is that opened today above the last "buy" close and is looking like it is going to stay there.

(click to expand)


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (13 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



white_crane said:


> MAH appears to have a long established support/resistance (resistance in this case) zone at 56-58 though.



I'd agree with that (and checked it with au.stoxline.com as well). But with 3 wedges forming (one on top of the other), surely at least one of them has to break out!  And if the inner one breaks, it will break the outer at the same time...


----------



## Boggo (17 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Looks like someone has been taking an interest in this recently, volume is up since end of last month.
This is an example of what I look for on my eyeball test of my potential breakout scan results.

I entered this morning on the break, now just need the support to hold.

(click to expand)


----------



## breaker (17 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Nice volume but could,nt resistance be at .60


----------



## Boggo (17 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



breaker said:


> Nice volume but could,nt resistance be at .60




At 0.595, just sitting above it at the moment, lets see what it does tomorrow.

(click to expand)


----------



## breaker (18 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Last candle is whats called hanging man ..... not a good sign


----------



## Boggo (18 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



breaker said:


> Last candle is whats called hanging man ..... not a good sign




This is slightly off topic but relevant re breakouts and the behaviour on breakout day.

Agreed, where it (AEA) held at the close was significant though but still not out of the woods.

Another almost similiar example was WTP which I had a look at on the breakout but you could see the sellers in the price action.
Note the close position and the volume.
Have a look at what happened to it (WTP) today, the sellers were already there yesterday.

(tech/a may see this and provide a more accurate analysis)

Had I bought that on the break I would have exited by the close.

(click to expand)


----------



## breaker (18 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AEA...... looks like .60 is gunna be support


----------



## Boggo (18 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



breaker said:


> AEA...... looks like .60 is gunna be support




Looks that way, strong afternoon.

AVA is another potential breakout, it didn't try to test support today and closed strongly.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (19 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GBG, resistance at 1.45 being tested at the moment.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (20 January 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This (RXM) broke out yesterday but has dropped back with the rest this morning and is now sitting just above support (former resistance).

(click to expand)


----------



## nulla nulla (3 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



nulla nulla said:


> Once again gpt managed to break the wrong way, dropping down to what appears to be a support lervel of $2.88. Interestingly, yesterday it opened at $2.91, dropped to $2.88, rallied up to $2.96 then fell in the clossing stages back to $2.90.




Does todays spike by GPT qualify as a break out? Been looking to break above $2.96 for weeks. Hopefully the previous resistance level of $2.96 can now become a support level.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The EAR seems to be approaching a Potential Breakout imho


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The VOR seems to be breaking out AGAIN!!!

Talk about rotten luck for those who waited/wished for the Gap to be filled

Crikey! 
This one could end up being a really Outstounding Breakout


----------



## Huitzii (3 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

YTC IMHO is ready to take off again.
From the chart we can see 3 consecutive days of minor gains with diminishing volume after having a consolidation period.
This appears to have exhausted supply making room for some good gains in the next day or 2 of trading.
A tight stop in case it heads south.
Opinion please TECH?


----------



## tinhat (4 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

EQN reached 12 month high broke through Jan 11 high and Nov 10 high to close at 6.66. What direction are copper prices going to take from here???




chart is weekly.


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Huitzii said:


> YTC IMHO is ready to take off again.
> From the chart we can see 3 consecutive days of minor gains with diminishing volume after having a consolidation period.
> This appears to have exhausted supply making room for some good gains in the next day or 2 of trading.
> A tight stop in case it heads south.
> Opinion please TECH?






Last 2 days did nothing (sorry didn't see your post)
YTC didn't go on with it and I now see downside





So on to the next.

Been trading this little penny dreadful!


----------



## Huitzii (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Last 2 days did nothing (sorry didn't see your post)
> YTC didn't go on with it and I now see downside





Quite correct Tech...Today saw YTC gap down ....now just watch it for a while longer until it finds its legs again


----------



## Boggo (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Potential or actual, its come a long way in a few months.

(click to expand)


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

The AQC looks like a Potential Breakout to me 

Refer to the chart
The Market Depth does not look at all that convincing at this stage but sometimes they move  A-Typical and VERY fast

This one derserves a vigilant eye IMHO 

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Boggo (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is along similiar lines Chaza, a close above 3.20 is likely today and a possible repeat of its last effort around 2.60 perhaps.
(I do hold)

(click to expand)


----------



## mattryanshares (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Bearing in mind im a baby trying to walk. i thought i'd post what i think is a potential break out of a stock i hold, LNC

Please feel free to laugh and tell me if im right or wrong?? I think it may be lacking in volume???

Hmm cant load piture, will continue to work on that!


----------



## toocool (8 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I think i need to start paying for real time data/ charts..

After running a scan on Incredible charts free/delyed 24hrs chart looking for some entries i came accross CSS only to see that it did break today


----------



## Boggo (9 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



mattryanshares said:


> Bearing in mind im a baby trying to walk. i thought i'd post what i think is a potential break out of a stock i hold, LNC
> 
> Please feel free to laugh and tell me if im right or wrong?? I think it may be lacking in volume???
> 
> Hmm cant load piture, will continue to work on that!




I have attached the chart matty, LNC seems to have the "potential" to become a breakout (it is breaking out of a short term trend), it does have a a few resistance areas to get through to make it to the ideal (see ASL chart above) breakout.

A couple more that are similiar to LNC are DML and IAU.

(click to expand)


----------



## lenny (9 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Heres a chart of SBL- Potential breakout trade if it can break 3.5 cents.

SBL has a few ann's pending & is about to go into production shortly has potential to move to 6 or 7 cents quickly.


----------



## lenny (10 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SBL- Got the breakout on good volume, Just need resistance @ 3.5 to become support.


----------



## AussieBoy (10 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



lenny said:


> SBL- Got the breakout on good volume, Just need resistance @ 3.5 to become support.




Yeah, I bought in at 3.6 cents at the start of today (infact, I sold my shares in Fortescue in order to buy into this, as Fortescue hasn't been doing much since I bought it), and yes, I noticed the corresponding level of high volume today.  I hope this decision is going to pay off for me.  We'll have to wait and see tomorrow as to how things will pan out.


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I like catching this type of breakout.
Seems to be on its way towards its previous high of 54c in 2007.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (15 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another pattern that has potential, in this case a breakout from a trendline but with a couple of areas of resistance to overcome around the 1.35 to 1.38 area.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (16 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

One for the PEN enthusiasts or price range fans perhaps.

(click to expand)


----------



## Tanaka (17 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AYN has been in a channel since breakout in September 2010. Last 2 days have seen 17% gain with volume movement, resistance around .049 could have potential of being broken tomorrow. Whoops I think the graph says 16th actually 17th today.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

VOR looks like another Potential Breaout
Me thinks 
For those who missed out on the last Potential  breakout inserted below 
Maybe this will be another chance


----------



## travwj (19 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MGX has hit resistance a few times at $2.30, and is in an accending triangle. Thought this may have broken through already, but hasn't made it. Could any of the T/A guru's give your opinion on this chart. I currently hold.


Cheers

Trav


----------



## TabJockey (19 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



travwj said:


> MGX has hit resistance a few times at $2.30, and is in an accending triangle. Thought this may have broken through already, but hasn't made it. Could any of the T/A guru's give your opinion on this chart. I currently hold.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...




You can find a chart like this on 50% of listed stocks! Its a great trend to hold though.


----------



## breaker (19 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

travwj MGX looks to be traveling along smoothly hasnt broken bottom trend line probably just needs some news to kick it along.
Good company and iron ore will be in demand IMHO


----------



## TabJockey (19 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



breaker said:


> travwj MGX looks to be traveling along smoothly hasnt broken bottom trend line probably just needs some news to kick it along.
> Good company and iron ore will be in demand IMHO




This thread is for technical potential breakouts is it not?

Just because your favorite iron company is fundamentally undervalued does not mean that a breakout is imminent. MGX is pretty boring technically.


----------



## Boggo (19 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



TabJockey said:


> You can find a chart like this on 50% of listed stocks! Its a great trend to hold though.







TabJockey said:


> This thread is for technical potential breakouts is it not?
> 
> Just because your favorite iron company is fundamentally undervalued does not mean that a breakout is imminent. MGX is pretty boring technically.




I agree, let us know when it is breaking out.


----------



## breaker (20 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As the thread states POTENTIAL I,m trying to tell you before it breaks


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This is a good enough reason for it to be in potential breakouts.
MGX


----------



## breaker (20 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thanks Tech..to hungover to post chart


----------



## warrenatk (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



TabJockey said:


> This thread is for technical potential breakouts is it not?
> 
> Just because your favorite iron company is fundamentally undervalued does not mean that a breakout is imminent. MGX is pretty boring technically.




I realise i'm quite new to these forums and i do lack the having graphs to back up my claims but from looking at STI here.

Link 1- shows that on friday the SP dropped, but with Link 2 shows that also 62Million volume was also here, is this a hint for monday that this share will be having a huge spike upward of 20%-(33.3%)? if so this IMO is a potential breakout

LINK 1  http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=STI.AX&t=5d

Link 2  http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=STI.AX

disclaimer, I wont be posting here if I'm wrong until i learn more
Currently own none of these shares.


----------



## breaker (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Good on ya Warren have a go mate


----------



## Tanaka (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



warrenatk said:


> I realise i'm quite new to these forums and i do lack the having graphs to back up my claims but from looking at STI here.
> 
> Link 1- shows that on friday the SP dropped, but with Link 2 shows that also 62Million volume was also here, is this a hint for monday that this share will be having a huge spike upward of 20%-(33.3%)? if so this IMO is a potential breakout
> 
> ...






So you think STI is going to breakout? breakout of what?!?! It's in a downward spiral. It's lost over 55% since the start of the year, and it's sitting on it's all time low. From the graph it's been in a down trend for 2 years! Some days it does jump 12% on low volume but then it continues its downward path, the volume is thin, even if you were lucky enough to jump on a 12% day you aren't going to be able to find a buyer.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A reminder to all that in order to nominate a stock as a potential breakout you must include the following in your post:


A chart.
An explanation of why you believe the stock is poised to breakout.

Any posts that do not include both of these will be removed. Also, any posts that are just intended as a ramp will likewise be removed.

For those unsure of what the term breakout actually means, please review the following link: http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/breakout.asp

Stocks that have recently broken out can be added to this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=835
Stocks that look poised to break downwards can be added to this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9388

Please note that both of the above threads have the same requirements as this one.


----------



## Tanaka (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Please note that both of the above threads have the same requirements as this one.




Sorry Joe,

Was this directed at me? 
Do we need to include a chart when responding to someone elses post?

Rgards,
Tanaka


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tanaka said:


> Sorry Joe,
> 
> Was this directed at me?
> Do we need to include a chart when responding to someone elses post?




No, it was just a general reminder to those nominating stocks as potential breakouts. Sometimes people - especially those new to ASF - don't read the first page of a thread of this length and aren't familiar with its requirements. No chart is required when responding to someone else's post.

Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## Tanaka (21 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Since my last post AYN broke through .048 resistance and has moved up 14% The long-legged doji today could suggest buyers and sellers undecided. I'm expecting a possible retracement to around the .048 mark before it truly breaks out. I don't hold any stocks in AYN, I'm just paper trading a breakout system I'm developing. Feel free to give me your opinions.


----------



## tothemax6 (23 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tanaka said:


> Since my last post AYN broke through .048 resistance and has moved up 14% The long-legged doji today could suggest buyers and sellers undecided. I'm expecting a possible retracement to around the .048 mark before it truly breaks out. I don't hold any stocks in AYN, I'm just paper trading a breakout system I'm developing. Feel free to give me your opinions.



Is there really a tech/a term called a 'long-legged doji'? Thats hilarious . (Just saying, please don't take this as a troll ). 

By the way did this up-kick at the end correspond with a news event?


----------



## Tanaka (23 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tothemax6 said:


> Is there really a tech/a term called a 'long-legged doji'? Thats hilarious . (Just saying, please don't take this as a troll ).
> 
> By the way did this up-kick at the end correspond with a news event?




:chainsaw: I'm gonna get that damn troller! ...Na, that's cool  it made another 5% yesterday, up 39% over the last 5 trading days, wishing I had bought  btw long-legged doji is a candlestick name, i don't usual pay too much attention to candle stick patterns given their poor reliability (that sounds like a weird thing to say, but in the right context they can be a signal. I think it's time to call this one a 'Breakout' my first potential became real! I'm still expecting a pull back...

news events, who reads them? ...ow yeah the company had some announcement a few days back, tear my tech/a down with by pointing out that the current move was based on fundamentals. I don't mind, my scan picked this one up without me even reading a word of the news.


----------



## Boggo (26 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A brief follow up to two open trades that survived last weeks downturn.

Previous post on ASL here
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&p=610166&viewfull=1#post610166
and BSE here
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&p=610075&viewfull=1#post610075

Current charts (below) are indicating a resumption of the current upward trend.
Overall the the XAO seems to be in a Wave.5 and that is still intact (how long for ???).
Some of the larger stocks seem to be ready to turn up again (CBA for example seems to have completed a Wave.4 and has a Wave.5 target of around $56.00).
What happens when these reach their current targets may be significant ?

Updated charts of ASL and BSE.
(click to expand)


----------



## Diddlysquatz (27 February 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How about Triausmin, TRO. This past week it broke out to a new 2 year high. The stock had been dormant for quite some time and volume seems to be picking up nicely.


----------



## mr. jeff (2 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

YTC may be having another crack. The sell down after the last great results was surprising to say the least (see gap up in Jan), but may well be reflected in the next push, which at the moment is closing the gap.




Volume rising.

good luck.


----------



## TabJockey (2 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tanaka said:


> Since my last post AYN broke through .048 resistance and has moved up 14% The long-legged doji today could suggest buyers and sellers undecided. I'm expecting a possible retracement to around the .048 mark before it truly breaks out. I don't hold any stocks in AYN, I'm just paper trading a breakout system I'm developing. Feel free to give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 41518




Amazing call, this one has done alright .


----------



## Boggo (2 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



breaker said:


> travwj MGX looks to be traveling along smoothly hasnt broken bottom trend line



Has now.





TabJockey said:


> Amazing call, this one has done alright .




Agree, good call by Tanaka.

(click to expand)


----------



## travwj (2 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Thtas right Boggo, MGX took a hit when the market dropped and hasn't recovered... ohwell, onto the next potential breakout.

Trav


----------



## mr. jeff (3 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SEA may show some strength for a break above recent high




pretty early to say but the volume is rising and judging by todays bar it will be a higher vol. day again, whether this is good or bad...


----------



## breaker (3 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Jeff love to buy but it cant seem to get past a buck


----------



## mr. jeff (3 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Well I agree with SEA, it seems the tide turns when it gets to 1.00 - haha.

to more interesting stocks, and a visit of YTC again,




if it pops off the 0.60 level then we may have a break and a bit of a run, lovely rising volume.... been moving steadily even through negative macro news. I know I bring this stock up fairly often, if this is seen as ramping please remove this post mods, no problemo, as I do hold.


----------



## cropcos (5 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

fxl has formed a high tight flag which is sitting above old highs (not shown on chart) ...looks like it could be ready to break out


----------



## Tanaka (11 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I nominate ENR. It has been range bound for few months after its initial breakout in September 2010. It has attempted to break .95 a couple of times this year and today bucked the overall market trend to create a bullish candle closing at its high of .96. I'll be watching closely on monday for the breakout.


----------



## breaker (12 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ENV looks good uptrend and broken out from .60c 
volume seems to be going up 
fundamentals aint to bad either


----------



## Tanaka (14 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Tanaka said:


> I nominate ENR.




When I posted this potential the news regarding Fukushima No.1 reactor was not out. I didn't take the trade today due to ENR being a uranium explorer. I had feeling uranium stocks would get hammered today, which they did. The pre open bids/asks told the story.


----------



## toocool (21 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

After getting Metastock set up over the weekend and playing with some scans i came accross this one.

Not holding though.


----------



## toocool (21 March 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



toocool said:


> After getting Metastock set up over the weekend and playing with some scans i came accross this one.
> 
> Not holding though.




Its ICN.


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

RMS
ZGL


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



toocool said:


> Its ICN.



Why are these posted in the "POTENTIAL Breakout Alerts" and not the "Oustanding Breakout Alerts".


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My reason is that they havent broken out yet.---even now.
Breakouts particularly Outstanding ones would already have shown themselves---I would have thought.


----------



## jonojpsg (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> My reason is that they havent broken out yet.---even now.
> Breakouts particularly Outstanding ones would already have shown themselves---I would have thought.




Cmon now tech!  Take a look at ZGL chart and tell me the outstanding breakout wasn't in Feb when the profit ann came out!!  Trading in a tight range 18.5-23.5 for four months then BANG straight into the 30s.

Definitely makes sense given that market cap at 20c was about $40m and their full year profit will be around $15m.  Even still seems a good buy - sorry off track I know- back to "potential" breakouts.

In which case I may as well post one - SDL - I know there's not a lot to recommend it chartwise, it's just that the DFS is due out shortly and there appears to be an uptick in the trend - here's hoping anyway


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> My reason is that they havent broken out yet.---even now.
> Breakouts particularly Outstanding ones would already have shown themselves---I would have thought.



My post wasn't directed at you tech/a - you always put your posts in the right thread. 

It was directed at toocool's ICN post. If it's already broken out, then it's no longer a potential... and could be an outstanding breakout if it really kicks off.


----------



## toocool (5 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



zzaaxxss3401 said:


> My post wasn't directed at you tech/a - you always put your posts in the right thread.
> 
> It was directed at toocool's ICN post. If it's already broken out, then it's no longer a potential... and could be an outstanding breakout if it really kicks off.




I posted it here as it was by no means outstanding, it had just poked through resistance and was yet to prove its self (IMO) and as I said in the post i had only had Metastock up a running a weekend.

Anyway I didnt take a trade and this is how its gone on.


----------



## SevenFX (12 April 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Early days for GDN but break from the lows yet to break short term trendline.

Hard to beleive lots of traders were buying selling this at $1.20 in 07 now breaking from $0.012.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (10 May 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AUT has been forming a descending wedge over the past couple of months. I realize it could be still a few weeks off, but the thread topic does say "potential". The descending bit could be of concern - a break-down perhaps? Time will tell.

Currently holding AUT.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (26 May 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



zzaaxxss3401 said:


> AUT has been forming a descending wedge over the past couple of months. I realize it could be still a few weeks off, but the thread topic does say "potential". The descending bit could be of concern - a break-down perhaps? Time will tell.
> 
> Currently holding AUT.
> View attachment 42834



Hmm... interesting move today... hit the $3 mark and climbing. This could be a candidate for "Outstanding Breakout Alerts" - will check again at the end of the day.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DMl showing signs of having a look




Impressive rally, has been seen across a lot of this size stock, will it run or fail?


----------



## $20shoes (1 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Keeping an eye on GRR. Not the prettiest graph.

Heavy resistance zone set up from buying pressure in March which has now turned into a supply zone. Still, looks like it it is setting up a base after a couple of cracks at 58c. 
It might just have another go if markets remain favourable. Each attempt weakens buyer's resolve so another failed attempt might see the price fade. 

Aggressive traders might take a long position here with stop at 49c. 
Conservative traders would wait until 60c is cleared ( HH and HL)

Expecting overhead supply as it pushes into the mid seventy cent range.

View attachment 43803


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Overdue re-rating to fair value underway. Higher highs. Higher lows etc. Does not want to retrace


----------



## mr. jeff (26 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

what stock is it


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



mr. jeff said:


> what stock is it




That would help I guess...LOL.

It's TZL..just moved upto 39.5c (11.2%)


----------



## skc (26 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Overdue re-rating to fair value underway. Higher highs. Higher lows etc. Does not want to retrace




Lol. Coming from you it has to be TZL even though you left out the code.


----------



## Chalea (26 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*ERJ*

Broke down trend line on the weekly chart.
Broke RSI down trend line plus bullish RSI center line cross.
MACD line nearing a 'potential' bullish center line cross. Would expect the previous high to fall if that were to occur.
*If* 4.4c is beaten, a double bottom pattern would be confirmed with a target of 

4.4 + (4.4 - 1.3) = 7.5c

Click


----------



## exgeo (30 August 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Ascending channel/wedge (depending on how thick your pencil is, to paraphrase Dennis Gartman!). Potential for upside breakout in my opinion, given gold price and drilling results from this co.


----------



## matthewdean (1 September 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



mr. jeff said:


> DMl showing signs of having a look
> 
> Impressive rally, has been seen across a lot of this size stock, will it run or fail?




Been following DML consistently and it seems IMO the volume is on board for this potential Rally to July Highs or even further Highs...


----------



## bailx (22 September 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Stocks trading below thier 50-D MA and Crossing thier 10-D MA with 150+% Vol Pop Average over 6 months. Trend to have the potential to Breakout.


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

How many times does this happen say out of 500 set ups?


----------



## mr. jeff (7 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Saracen having a bit of a movement, I hold and am completely swayed by the fact that they are one of the most promising small gold producers around at the moment, so grains of salt.

Just completed a capital raising and is well funded to keep drilling and producing. 
Capital raised at 68c, shares came on stream last Monday, so that stag selling is predominately complete.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NST: could be viewed as a pennant




or as an ascending triangle




Needs more volume for the breakout above 60c, but worth placing on watch.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Galaxy has the volume AND a new High. I'm already on.




Provided the previous 70c resistance proves holding support, next target is 87c.


----------



## tech/a (8 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Noticing a lot of stocks breaking out of longer term consolidation patterns.
Would not be suprised to see a small run.
Confluence is often a strong indicator.
SAR
NST
RSG
To name a few.


----------



## explod (8 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Noticing a lot of stocks breaking out of longer term consolidation patterns.
> Would not be suprised to see a small run.
> Confluence is often a strong indicator.
> SAR
> ...




NST looks good here tech/a, chart, fundamentals and rising gold price.


----------



## notting (8 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

a PE of around 10 for a producing debtless gold miner is very compelling.
Unless I'm missing something


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



tech/a said:


> Noticing a lot of stocks breaking out of longer term consolidation patterns.
> Would not be suprised to see a small run.
> Confluence is often a strong indicator.
> SAR
> ...




Nice moves from all.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BBG. 
Afte climactic action and pushing lower on low volume. Price is now sitting around the level of the gap down bar. If price can break through the high volume control bar, it could be set to take off. Resistance at around $5.80.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FMG

Lack of supply after climactic action. 
I know this is a popular one. What do we think?


----------



## mr. jeff (10 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> FMG
> 
> What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 45125




We think that the 5.10 mark has some pretty decent bite!


----------



## pavilion103 (10 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ALK. With heavy volume in the background.


----------



## bailx (11 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> ALK. With heavy volume in the background.
> 
> View attachment 45128




I can see the pick me ups but nothin picking up. Candles say no hope still in the firing range.  Need  to pull the pin No Breakout!


----------



## stickman (13 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi ngf showing a asc triangle ?


----------



## pixel (13 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



stickman said:


> Hi ngf showing a asc triangle ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 45165



 Possible, but check this guy's examples: http://bartrade.biz/trades/4th.htm
Quite often, the breakout succeeds on the 4th attempt. I'd look for a chance of entering lower at a retracement: somewhere around 20c? In two or three weeks maybe?


----------



## mr. jeff (13 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'd say it is range bound and looking like building strength.



(Weekly chart 3 years, expandable).

Could be worth watching for continuation, looking good so far and not a bad gold stock to be following. Good signs of accumulation with increased volume since August this year.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

With you Geoff
And with you Pixel if I had to trade it!


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Haven't the time to post charts
but these are definitely great prospects.
Dont toss them off the watch list if they dont perform tomorrow!

RCR
PGA
PVM
ABU


----------



## barney (16 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Not sure of everyones criteria for "potential", but DRX which I have mentioned in its own thread, is certainly worth keeping an eye on. 

Its been simmering for a while, and whether this move is "trader based" or "leaky boat syndrome", it looks like something is on the boil 

Formed a recent classic double bottom on low volume .... now moving up quickly on increasing (but not high) volume ...... very interesting both technically and fundamentally.


----------



## pixel (16 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

DYE and MYG did me the favour today. Both may come back to re-test the breakout level, offering the opportunity to join the fun. (GXY possibly as well, but that might be too close to target for a significant new position. I hold all three.)


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Killed GXY at .96 after a run
Bought in at $1 then out at .96 Traded SPI to even out!
Havent had a chance to look too hard at others mentioned.
Keep them coming though I dont see them all!


----------



## PinguPingu (17 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Possibility for GGP, almost touching a year high today, breaking out of a 0.016-0.018 range. Though wish I picked it up in late August.


----------



## pixel (17 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Due to its low volume, my scan only picked this one up today.
It's very speccie, but has some serious upside potential. I hopped on today.


----------



## barney (17 November 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




pixel said:


> Due to its low volume, my scan only picked this one up today.
> It's very speccie, but has some serious upside potential. I hopped on today.
> 
> View attachment 45213





Hi Pixel,    Hope it works out for you.  The Cons for me on *AVQ* ... 

Litigation issues still pending, and a lack of cash until that is sorted. ......... Of course it will now double overnight just to prove me wrong !!  ..... 

It does look a lot better than one of my other trades earlier this week though !!




A follow up on *DRX* today ......   Interesting that the majority of the money came into the stock at 10.5 cents ....... Anything lower than 10 cents was on lower volume.

In laymans terms, the retrace was not supported by any selling.  The buyers are still reserved, but the price action looks "quietly bullish"


Breakdown of trades today on DRX  :-  

10.5 cents ..........  $115,578 

10 cents .............  $59,840 

Under 10 cents ....  $54,132

Further upside expected


----------



## cropcos (1 December 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IGR looking like it wants to breakout. has had a crack at 60c level twice, perhaps third time can get through, note the high volume on todays rise


----------



## pavilion103 (1 December 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABC.

What do people think? Is today absorption volume or selling?
It came back recently to test a very high volume area on very low volume. Is the supply gone?

I was in on the 25th. Not sure if I should sell or if a genuine break out is about to happen.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> ABC.
> 
> What do people think? Is today absorption volume or selling?
> It came back recently to test a very high volume area on very low volume. Is the supply gone?
> ...




There is effort and there is supply 
There isn't a breakout--yet.
Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## explod (1 December 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> ABC.
> 
> What do people think? Is today absorption volume or selling?
> It came back recently to test a very high volume area on very low volume. Is the supply gone?
> ...




After the jump on the open today we saw a lot of profit taking then just towards 3pm a buy of 900,000 took the price back near to its high for the day at $3.06.

Interest was lost early in the day when it hit 3.08

A bit iffy yet in my view but a break above 3.20 if it holds could see a run.

On the chart I see a lot of overhead resistance in the 3.30/40 area.

The two year chart ought to give you an idea of this.

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/ad...alse&chartStyleToggle=false&state=9&x=27&y=18 
 c

However to answer your question, obviously the buyers won the day.  Due to the gap up I would be setting a trailing stop at no more than 10% which would not be a lot of profit for your trade but it could retrace fairly fast on a bad day.  

e


----------



## pavilion103 (2 December 2011)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

ABC looking strong in early trading, up 3% again this morning. It will be interesting to see if it enounters any resistance before the close


----------



## Sweet Synergy (6 February 2012)

*POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

GMG has broken an ascending triangle on volume.  
A low volume retrace is now looking like a push up. 
If there is a volume push there is a high probability that 73 and 78 will be the first targets.
SP has also crossed over the moving averages.

GMG invests mostly in warehousing properties for the fast growing internet based business sector


----------



## barney (2 April 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This potentially has potential:

RIE ...... Very illiquid

Top 20 shareholders own 70%

Directors recently buying on market!

If Supply dries up at the current 15 cent level, it could get interesting ..... 

Of course the 15 cent level could also be a "dumping" level for a large holder !!  Worth keeping an eye on though.


----------



## Boggo (2 April 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

My scan system "Potential Breakout Alerts" having a group hug on the weekly POH chart 

(click to expand)


----------



## pavilion103 (10 May 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AMP - read notes on chart. 

This one looks to have been in accumulation since August 2011. Either enter on break of resistance of wait for a pullback after.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 May 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CCL

Good absorption volume to push through strong resistance (go further back than this chart). It then pulls back on decreasing volume (no supply). Range narrows and forms a triangle. Volume in the triangle looks bullish. 
Enter above high of triangle on strong volume.


----------



## hja (13 May 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

NWE - breakout imminent


----------



## barney (6 July 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Just a note to those that don't know about Altona (AOH) ...... Do your own research, and make up your own mind ..... but in my opinion, watch this space  PS I don't trade breakouts ... I am already set with my stock, so take my opinion with a grain of salt


----------



## barney (4 October 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Previous post on AOH showed potential, but is is still treading water, so nothing happening there.

*BNR* on the other hand is one of many Spec Goldies that is showing some promise. I have posted a lot of the fundamental positives on the BNR thread, but thought the chart is starting to take shape .....


Technically, the Volume is very modest, but the stock is traditionally tightly held.  A break above 10 cents and a test of that level to prove support would give this move some credibility.

(discl.  I hold the stock)


----------



## barney (4 October 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another Spec Goldie with a very similar chart pattern to BNR ......*DAU*


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 October 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

wot about.....


----------



## pavilion103 (8 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This could be one to watch. Let's see if it breaks out of this basing pattern.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This one is moving upwards and is right near a clear resistance. Look back further on the chart. This area represents significant resistance. If it breaks higher it could be good.


----------



## Out Too Soon (11 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> This one is moving upwards and is right near a clear resistance. Look back further on the chart. This area represents significant resistance. If it breaks higher it could be good.
> 
> View attachment 49897




Well spotted, it has broken out today, hope you were on it (wish I was)


----------



## pavilion103 (19 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'll point your attention back to EPX. Getting closer!


----------



## notting (19 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGO.

If it gets out  should get to 2 without much trouble.


----------



## Kwan1988 (20 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



notting said:


> AGO.
> 
> If it gets out  should get to 2 without much trouble.
> 
> View attachment 50032




Wouldn't this stock need higher iron ore prices for the break-out to take momentum?


----------



## cropcos (26 December 2012)

*POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLY

potential breakout or false breakout here


----------



## explod (26 December 2012)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



cropcos said:


> BLY
> 
> potential breakout or false breakout here
> 
> View attachment 50119




Looks to me like the good money was made by those ditching on Friday.  Could be something doing of course so I'd await a pull back and see if it can then break above the current level in a week or two on lower volume.


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BLY and AGO both looking good. 

I'm in AGO. Wouldn't have minded BLY if I had some more capital. 

Good work guys.


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

IXR could be a mover


----------



## pixel (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I have FMS as a strong candidate.
and did anybody catch CSD on the hop? (I did)


----------



## PinguPingu (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> BLY and AGO both looking good.
> 
> I'm in AGO. Wouldn't have minded BLY if I had some more capital.
> 
> Good work guys.






Looks likes a tad bit of resistence around 1.9 on the way to 2 for AGO.


----------



## pavilion103 (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pixel said:


> I have FMS as a strong candidate.
> and did anybody catch CSD on the hop? (I did)




What day and price did you get in for CSD?

 I'm not sure why I didn't have that on my watch list, this is one of the types of patterns that I like to trade


----------



## pixel (2 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



pavilion103 said:


> What day and price did you get in for CSD?
> 
> I'm not sure why I didn't have that on my watch list, this is one of the types of patterns that I like to trade




I had been alerted to the first break in August; bought on the 28th a position at avg 5.2;
missed the break out of the flag pattern on Dec 12th and had to bid up;
my last buy was at 7.1c on the 28th.


----------



## Kryzz (6 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Carsales (CRZ) is looking good, with positive volume traits too.


----------



## Kryzz (6 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Another one for the watchlist: AQA (buy stop order @ 3.04). PAN & RMS also on my watchlist.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Good posts Kryzz. 

Potentially good trading opportunities.


----------



## jancha (7 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Been watching SUD formerly EMS.
As it's changed it's name recently is it possible to look at the chart on both codes to establish a breakout?


----------



## Boggo (18 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

As Julia (Zemiro) would say "looking, listening, watching, learning" and wondering why this is having a significant jump in volume today around the resistance area.

Weekly chart - click to expand.


----------



## willstor (19 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> Another one for the watchlist: AQA (buy stop order @ 3.04). PAN & RMS also on my watchlist.




Hi kryzz. Out of interest can I ask what made you put RMS on your shortlist? I was in at 49.5 and 40 and closed out at 52.5 yesterday.


----------



## Kryzz (20 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



willstor said:


> Hi kryzz. Out of interest can I ask what made you put RMS on your shortlist? I was in at 49.5 and 40 and closed out at 52.5 yesterday.




Hey mate, because it's breaking (hopefully) out of basing pattern, with good volume traits too. 

Picked up a small parcel on Thursday.


----------



## Kryzz (20 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

BND - still has a ways to go, another to keep an eye on though.


----------



## tech/a (20 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> Hey mate, because it's breaking (hopefully) out of basing pattern, with good volume traits too.
> 
> Picked up a small parcel on Thursday.




Yes I like this one.
Good pick up


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

It may not be too late to catch the scooter. 
This morning's update makes a very good impression, and more upside looks likely.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

If the price of silver continues to firm, AYN should also benefit a lot more. (I hold one lt position and swing-trade some smaller ones for additional "income".)


----------



## Country Lad (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

CDA

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7426&p=750050#post750050

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> Hey mate, because it's breaking (hopefully) out of basing pattern, with good volume traits too.
> 
> Picked up a small parcel on Thursday.




Is RMS officially a dawg again, or does the huge selldown on high volume today auger something else?




gg


----------



## peter2 (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

One thing break-out traders should be looking for is price congestion to the left of the chart. The RMS chart shows three price levels where supply overpowered demand. These levels were 0.55, 0.60 and 0.65. The BO >0.50 puts price into this congestion. Sellers were happy to see the BO traders buying above 0.50 and they took them to the cleaners. 

Trade BO's without nearby overhead resistance. 
If you like this suggestion, add it to your setup checklist so you don't overlook it next time.


----------



## notting (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I like it, thanks Peter.

I can't be bothered charting properly but, breaking out is trendy!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



peter2 said:


> One thing break-out traders should be looking for is price congestion to the left of the chart. The RMS chart shows three price levels where supply overpowered demand. These levels were 0.55, 0.60 and 0.65. The BO >0.50 puts price into this congestion. Sellers were happy to see the BO traders buying above 0.50 and they took them to the cleaners.
> 
> Trade BO's without nearby overhead resistance.
> If you like this suggestion, add it to your setup checklist so you don't overlook it next time.
> ...




Thanks peter2

gg


----------



## Country Lad (21 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ........... does the huge selldown on high volume today auger something else?




Rather benign quarterly activities report gg.




peter2 said:


> One thing break-out traders should be looking for is price congestion to the left of the chart. The RMS chart shows three price levels where supply overpowered demand...............
> 
> Sellers were happy to see the BO traders buying above 0.50 and they took them to the cleaners.




I don't prescribe to that theory.  Firstly, your example assumes that there was a breakout last June and July which I can't agree with.  Also, I haven't ever noticed any relationship between the current market sentiment and what happened six months ago.  The market tends to price in current conditions and what's ahead rather than something that happened that far in the past.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## peter2 (22 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I agree there were no price break-outs in June - Aug. However there are three instances of strong demand (high volume up bars) and each time supply satisfied the demand quickly (price dropped). I think it reasonable that supply might still be present at these price levels reducing the probability of a successful break-out >0.50. I think a break-out above 0.65 has a better chance of success than a break-out above 0.50.

Buyers of RMS between Jun - Aug that did not sell have endured losses for six months. These holders will remember their past buy price and many will sell as the price returns to this level. I am sure that as an experienced market participant you will have noticed that price (current market sentiment) does encounter more supply at prior support levels and old highs. The period of time between these encounters can be days, weeks, months and years apart.


----------



## tech/a (22 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Very nasty day which would have seen many whipsawed.

Supply needs to either dry up or be bought out.
Such a large swing indicates lack of depth on the 
Buy side as sellers accept lower and lower prices.

Today will indicate whether supply still rules.

Still like this basing pattern.
I wouldn't give up on it.


----------



## willstor (22 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Might be a bit optimistic but I'm on the board at 45c RMS.


----------



## Country Lad (22 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

MXI is a contender.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4716

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## willstor (25 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



willstor said:


> Might be a bit optimistic but I'm on the board at 45c RMS.




I'm in.


----------



## Country Lad (25 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



willstor said:


> I'm in.




Gutsy buy.  I may be wrong, but it smells like lack of market sentiment and a bit more of the downwards stuff at the moment. 

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Country Lad said:


> Gutsy buy.  I may be wrong, but it smells like lack of market sentiment and a bit more of the downwards stuff at the moment.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Agree +1

Time will tell.

Breakout looked promising. Now I'm not so sure.    

gg


----------



## pixel (30 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Third time lucky maybe?


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PPC

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20367&p=752130#post752130

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## willstor (31 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Is there something break out ish going on with HVN? Seems to be challenging 2 bucks the last week...


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2013)

*POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Folks, just a reminder that charts are mandatory in this thread.

If you nominate a stock as a potential breakout it needs to be accompanied by both a chart and some brief analysis.

This reminder only applies to those who have not been been posting charts or analysis. To those that have been, thank you!


----------



## Country Lad (31 January 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Folks, just a reminder that charts are mandatory in this thread.






Country Lad said:


> PPC
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20367&p=752130#post752130




Is the link to the chart acceptable Joe?  I thought that having it in the share thread would make the charts easier to reference later.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Country Lad said:


> Is the link to the chart acceptable Joe?  I thought that having it in the share thread would make the charts easier to reference later.




Country Lad, as long as the post you link to contains both a chart and a brief explanation, that's fine. If it just contains a chart, please post some brief analysis - just a sentence of two will do - explaining why you see the stock as a potential breakout.


----------



## willstor (1 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

re HVN attached is a 3 month chart (if it works). To me it seems to be finding buyers for a push to 210...I hold this stock.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This thing came up on an alert this morn,


----------



## burglar (5 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Trembling Hand said:


> This thing came up on an alert this morn, ...




I was just reading about them.

ECHO RES. (EAR)
"Bonanza Gold Grades, Julius Gold Discovery" 

Read More:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130205/pdf/42cvd484qmr577.pdf


----------



## pixel (5 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

AGO could fit the description:
Yesterday broke the falling resistance; today re-tested the trendline and went onwards and upwards.
I bought into the Close.
Still a tight stop loss; if it gets past $1.60 tomorrow, I'll relax a little more - may even add in the low 1.60's.


----------



## Purple XS2 (5 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

*AHZ* - Allied Healthcare Group. Early days? insufficient data?

from the fundamental side of things:

recent cap-raising concluded late January (not oversubscribed: something like 95% of shares available taken up).
Issue price for the C-R was 0.020. Price support has been strong since C-R closed on 18th Jan.
Today had a mini-surge.
Volume building.
_Possibility_ of announcements in the short-term. Stated purpose of the C-R was to advance approval and commercialisation of surgical patch technology, a long-time in the development.

might go _POP!_. Might not. DYOR.




i disclose holdings in AHZ.
I also disclose interest in the February tipping comp.


----------



## willstor (6 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



willstor said:


> re HVN attached is a 3 month chart (if it works). To me it seems to be finding buyers for a push to 210...I hold this stock.
> 
> View attachment 50738




There it goes...


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



willstor said:


> There it goes...




Pretty selective breakout is it not? Heap of old highs to get over yet.


----------



## willstor (7 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Trembling Hand said:


> Pretty selective breakout is it not? Heap of old highs to get over yet.
> View attachment 50859




Yeah a short term break  from 1.90 to 2.10 is still near 10% in a very short time however - 2.15 will be a hurdle too far I expect.
Looks like I sold PRG too soon  which has hit 2.16


----------



## Kryzz (7 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

FXL is looking good, put in a strong day today. All time highs.


----------



## Kryzz (7 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> FXL is looking good, put in a strong day today. All time highs.




JB Hi-Fi might be set for a run too, I was too hesitant to put any orders in however.


----------



## Kryzz (7 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> JB Hi-Fi might be set for a run too, I was too hesitant to put any orders in however.




Last one for the night! SGM as an FYI, another basing pattern to keep an eye on maybe


----------



## willstor (8 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> Last one for the night! SGM as an FYI, another basing pattern to keep an eye on maybe




Hey kryzz this one interests me but I've 2 concerns: 1 The dividend probably won't be great and 2 if the UK write down is worse than priced in it could get hammered. Deffo worth watching though.


----------



## Kryzz (12 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

PBG nearing some resistance around the 0.75 mark - results out on the 18th and dividends due in a couple of weeks, risky proposition.


----------



## pavilion103 (18 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

APZ - looking for a break of 0.23


----------



## Helenr (18 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Technically you recommend looking KAR near break resistance that could take up to $ 11


----------



## Boggo (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Helenr said:


> Technically you recommend looking KAR near break resistance that could take up to $ 11




You may need to elaborate Helenr, a chart as a minimum to display your assumption.


----------



## Helenr (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

This company only traded on ASX. The business partner Karoon Gas in Brazil in the well 1 is Pacific Rubiales Karoon and they have said that the find is estimated that 1,200 million barrels this could be the world's largest find in the last 15 years. Pacific Rubiales insiders buying shares of KAR come since September 2012.


----------



## Helenr (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Boggo said:


> You may need to elaborate Helenr, a chart as a minimum to display your assumption.




Boggo Excuse me but this week I can not because I'm out of the country and I have my tools available.


----------



## albaby (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



	

		
			
		

		
	
                                                                                                                          Might have some potential.Could breakout at any time. AL


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Folks, this thread is being used for ramping and it needs to stop.

Please note that a chart is mandatory, as is some analysis that identifies the resistance level that you believe the stock is about to break through.

Posts that do not include both of these will be removed.

For those who do not know how to post a chart, you can find some instructions here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401


----------



## albaby (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Joe Blow said:


> Folks, this thread is being used for ramping and it needs to stop.
> 
> Please note that a chart is mandatory, as is some analysis that identifies the resistance level that you believe the stock is about to break through.
> 
> Posts that do not include both of these will be removed.



My apologies Joe,my post was a tongue in cheek response to another poster,didn't  occur to me that some may take me seriously,no intention to ramp.Al


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



albaby said:


> My apologies Joe,my post was a tongue in cheek response to another poster,didn't  occur to me that some may take me seriously,no intention to ramp.Al




Hi Al, no problem. Just trying to keep the standard in this thread high so it continues to be a useful resource for those on the hunt for genuine potential breakouts. Unfortunately, a small minority see it as an opportunity to ramp and that's why I insist on a chart and some analysis. Thanks for your co-operation!


----------



## cropcos (8 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SSM looks like it could be getting ready to break 45c. the chart is a weekly chart which shows since the low point in late 2011 the stock has formed a basing pattern with higher lows


----------



## McLovin (8 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



cropcos said:


> SSM looks like it could be getting ready to break 45c. the chart is a weekly chart which shows since the low point in late 2011 the stock has formed a basing pattern with higher lows
> 
> 
> View attachment 51250




One of SSM's subsidiaries is on the front page of the AFR this morning for wrong reasons...


> The federal government’s NBN Co is poised to take control of the national broadband network’s physical construction in the Northern Territory from the under-performing lead contractor as pressure mounts to speed up the lagging rollout.
> 
> The move to replace contractor Syntheo will be the first time NBN Co has directed construction of any part of the $37.4 billion project.
> 
> ...





http://www.afr.com/p/technology/nbn_acts_to_save_rollout_nzKE17SKegWkUEUziMVcxO


----------



## chops_a_must (23 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

I'm always unconvinced about obvious patterns as we see with wpl in the highly watched stocks.

Nice pennant, confirmed support, with a target price based on the pennant lining up with heavy resistance at $40.

And also attached in Ben, which I have spoken about in the Ben thread.


----------



## Country Lad (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

SKE potential break from pennant in my P&F chart assuming market sentiment picks up again.  My favourite simple chart setup.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16501&p=762953#post762953

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Country Lad said:


> SKE potential break from pennant in my P&F chart assuming market sentiment picks up again.  My favourite simple chart setup.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16501&p=762953#post762953
> 
> ...




It looks more like a sideways pattern to me using a crayon.

Good on you if you are correct, but I doubt it.

Profit is in the eye of the drawer.

gg


----------



## pavilion103 (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

A couple of consolidation patterns

DJS



HVN (the green circled area was used for another thread. I'm talking about the recent flag obviously)


----------



## chops_a_must (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

And where are those in terms of longer term resistance pav?


----------



## pavilion103 (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

HVN consolidating at previous resistance. I have a pending on this one. 

DJS has a bit more in the way of resistance and I have decided against a pending on this one.


----------



## CanOz (27 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

In amibroker under "edit" you can export chart images to file.

CanOz


----------



## qldfrog (28 March 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



CanOz said:


> In amibroker under "edit" you can export chart images to file.
> 
> CanOz



+1 for that could use it indeed


----------



## pavilion103 (28 March 2013)

CanOz said:


> In amibroker under "edit" you can export chart images to file.
> 
> CanOz




Thanks for that I'll check it out. Obviously wasn't aware.


----------



## Country Lad (19 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

There are quite a few bullish bottom patterns such as double bottoms, reverse head and shoulders and cup & handles around at the moments.  Some samples below.

They could be worth searching out to keep an eye out for potential breaks.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (19 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Hi CL,

Well the tip on SBM came up trumps today with a jump of 13.5%, hopefully you were on-board yourself? I suppose it would be too cheeky to ask you the company names/codes of who the other charts belonged to?

Btw, have you found the "Holy Grail" of codes that find out these patterns? Or is it just down to hard work of looking at the charts of certain stocks?

Regards
PB


----------



## Country Lad (19 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



piggybank said:


> Hi CL,
> 
> Well the tip on SBM came up trumps today with a jump of 13.5%, hopefully you were on-board yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## DJG (23 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




Anybody end up getting onto KCN?

Country Lad alerted us at about the 1.98 level. It's now at the 2.65. Not bad for 1 week.


----------



## Country Lad (23 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



DJG said:


> Anybody end up getting onto KCN?
> 
> Country Lad alerted us at about the 1.98 level. It's now at the 2.65. Not bad for 1 week.




Yep, going along according to the script.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5736&p=790584#post790584

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## DJG (23 August 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Country Lad said:


> Yep, going along according to the script.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5736&p=790584#post790584
> 
> ...




Well done mate. Locked in profits I see


----------



## Kryzz (2 September 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*



Kryzz said:


> JB Hi-Fi might be set for a run too, I was too hesitant to put any orders in however.




JBH strikes again.


----------



## db94 (3 September 2013)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*




FOX is looking bullish with the upward triangle. Ive jumped in


----------



## pavilion103 (24 February 2014)

*Re: POTENTIAL BREAKOUT Alerts*

Micro consolidation breakout alerts. 

These are not breakouts in the traditional broader sense.


----------



## mojowo (16 April 2014)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*

Hi guys
Am interested on your thoughts on TTN

Im seeing a great breakout here if we move to the upside soon.

Long base and wedgeing tightly.

Worth a go?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 April 2014)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*



mojowo said:


> Hi guys
> Am interested on your thoughts on TTN
> 
> Im seeing a great breakout here if we move to the upside soon.
> ...




Please note that charts and analysis are compulsory when nominating/discussing a stock in this thread.



Joe Blow said:


> As per your suggestion charts and explanations are compulsory.




There is absolutely nothing about the TTN chart that suggests it's about to break out, and your post is little more than a ramp in its current form.

I suggest you familiarise yourself with the definition of a breakout before nominating a stock again: http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/breakout.asp


----------



## Lone Wolf (19 April 2014)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*



mojowo said:


> Im seeing a great breakout here if we move to the upside soon.
> 
> Long base and wedgeing tightly.






Joe Blow said:


> There is absolutely nothing about the TTN chart that suggests it's about to break out, and your post is little more than a ramp in its current form.
> 
> I suggest you familiarise yourself with the definition of a breakout before nominating a stock again: http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/breakout.asp




A little rough maybe Joe?

The main problem with mojowo's post is something that wasn't mentioned. It's in the wrong thread. This thread is for technical tips and tricks on how to identify high probability breakouts. Mojowo's post should be in the potential breakout alerts thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351

This mistake has been made many times before since both thread titles look similar at first glance.

As far as a potential breakout is concerned, mojowo identified that TTN appears to have found support, formed a base, has been making higher lows while compressing into tight range. Whether this is a good potential breakout or not is a matter of opinion. I think mojowo's contribution is a valid topic of discussion, if only it were in the right thread with the required chart attached.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 April 2014)

*Re: Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks*



Lone Wolf said:


> A little rough maybe Joe?




Yes, in retrospect I may have been a little too harsh.  I was suffering from a rather unpleasant headache last night and may have been a little grumpy as a result. My apologies if I came across as a little unreasonable. Perhaps it was the way I read mojowo's post, which seemed a little light on detail and more wishful thinking than a serious attempt at analysis. With no chart to put things in context, sometimes it's a little difficult to grasp where someone is coming from.

After a quick glance at the chart, I felt that there was no clear indication from either volume or price action that a breakout was imminent. Perhaps it was the time frame of the chart I was looking at.

Anyway, I certainly don't wish to discourage anyone from posting. More discussion and analysis is always a good thing. 

As you suggested I have moved the last few posts to the Potential Breakout Alerts thread.


----------



## pavilion103 (20 October 2014)

Will post charts later if I get time.

Currently watching:
WEB
CNU
IFM
AAD


----------



## debtfree (20 October 2014)

Hi Pav,

In relation to CNU ... does the light volume on some days concern you with this one compared to the others?


----------



## pixel (20 October 2014)

debtfree said:


> Hi Pav,
> 
> In relation to CNU ... does the light volume on some days concern you with this one compared to the others?







Red candles on low volume after green candles on better support are often a sign of retreating supply.
Hence today's early rise above recent resistance.
How much of that is due to general Market euphoria, as opposed to a sustainable breakout, remains to be seen. I haven't bought any yet, but have added CNU to my watchlist.


----------



## debtfree (20 October 2014)

Thanks Pixel, I appreciate your reply and I understand what you are saying.

A couple of extra thoughts if I may

Thinking that Pav or someone might risk $500 on this trade and his stop loss might be roughly 8 cents away, he would purchase roughly 6,000 shares.

Naturally his stop loss would be involved and hit with a red candle I would presume, so it is the low volume on the red candles that I would be worried about.

For instance, volume on the 27th Aug was 6,000 for the whole day, yes I know that day might not have triggered his stop loss but there are getting out days (red candles) that are also very light in volume where extra slippage would occur. You don't want to struggle getting out when you want out.

Also I'm sure your not saying it's nothing to worry about at all but I thought it would be best to ask the question.

Once again thanks Pixel

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## pavilion103 (20 October 2014)

debtfree said:


> Hi Pav,  In relation to CNU ... does the light volume on some days concern you with this one compared to the others?




Yes. It's speculative for sure.


----------



## debtfree (20 October 2014)

Thanks Pav


----------



## barney (29 October 2014)

This would be close to being considered a potential breakout. Little bit more work to do, but based on the info ....

The big spike back around July was kind of out of the blue.

The Stock has not been dumped since the spike.  In fact there has just been a Cap raise at well under the current SP.  Management fully supported the CR.  It was fully underwritten, and key Management is the Major Shareholder of the Company.

There has been strong recent historic volume around the current SP.

There is a serious drilling programme about to start/just started

Management have recently confirmed in ASX reports that they have literally been picking up gold nuggets off the ground around their lease ..... and quite a lot of them!

My assessment is, if they happen to find the bedrock source of the obvious gold which is there, it will likely increase the current SP exponentially.   

Bear in mind it is still very Spec at this stage and the drill results are not known, so treat with appropriate caution.

I own the Stock so my appropriate caution is already factored in, some of it at higher prices than the current SP. I am hoping this stock may be my retirement package in a couple of years time  ...... we can only dream


----------



## Evolve (29 October 2014)

Cheers for the heads up Barney, wish i'd seen this earlier. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## barney (31 October 2014)

Evolve said:


> Cheers for the heads up Barney, wish i'd seen this earlier. Definitely worth a look.





Sorry I missed this post Evolve  ..... Yeah LSR certainly have potential, large land holding, tight register, Management heavily invested in the Co.,  just up the road from Sandfire, Sipa etc.,  and picking up multiple nuggets off the ground can't be bad .... All they have to do is find the source  ... sometimes easier said than done of course!.

Cheers.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2014)

barney said:


> All they have to do is find the source



I take it the pies and sausage rolls have arrived then?


----------



## barney (31 October 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> I take it the pies and sausage rolls have arrived then?




Source Wys, not sauce

Seriously, this is one of the two Specs I own  ......... If they hit the mother load, I'm retiring 

Pipe dream, yes   ..... Possible? .... same answer


----------



## pixel (11 January 2015)

*Re: Outstanding Breakout Alerts!*

Would you consider SDL a candidate for a breakout in the making?


----------



## Nortorious (11 January 2015)

*Re: Outstanding Breakout Alerts!*



pixel said:


> Would you consider SDL a candidate for a breakout in the making?
> 
> View attachment 61075




Possibly.... easy answer right.

Looking at SDL using a weekly chart, I would want it to break through the 30 week weighted moving average first, then retreat back down and then put some effort to break that previous high (the one that got through the moving average).

At the moment, this is looking like it will go sideways some more (on the weekly chart). Daily chart looks better with some nice volume, but I think this will head down again soon. For it to be considered by me, it would need to clear and hold above at least 0.14 before I would trade it.


----------



## Nortorious (11 January 2015)

*Re: Outstanding Breakout Alerts!*



pixel said:


> Would you consider SDL a candidate for a breakout in the making?
> 
> View attachment 61075




Certainly a nice base forming though for a great move later...


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2015)

TNG


----------



## Nortorious (18 January 2015)

Thanks for the post tech/a.

I don't like the look of TNG based on the weekly chart, still looks to be pointing downwards to me.

NCM seems ripe for a run up following a successful close on Friday to finish the weekly bar exactly how I wanted to see it - up bar moving above the previous high (that broke through the moving average sending it sideways), increased volume (*as you know I am particular about that increase).

Here's the weekly chart -


----------



## pavilion103 (28 January 2015)

If the market pushes up from here, these could feature well.


----------



## pavilion103 (28 January 2015)




----------



## pavilion103 (28 January 2015)

Currently in this one. Didn't take off as hoped. But could be good if it breaks higher.


----------



## pavilion103 (28 January 2015)




----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> If the market pushes up from here, these could feature well.
> 
> View attachment 61339




Nice work identifying this one Pav. 

I don't see this one continuing its run just yet - based on the weekly chart. I'd be expecting this to pullback and go sideways some more but you are right, the overall market might make this one float.

Once it is ready to go though, certainly some nice % gains in store.


----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> View attachment 61340





I very much like the look of how this one is setting up Pav. Thanks for the heads up. 

If it can clear 0.235 and hold above that level by the end of the week, it will be worth a purchase on Monday. I'd be thinking this could run fairly easily up towards 0.45ish and then beyond that towards a $1.

It's on the watchlist and front of mind... Stop would be fairly wide on this initially as it is a bit of a initial breakout setup but based on the action, the trailing stop would be adjusted fairly quickly to tighten up the "at risk" component.


----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> Currently in this one. Didn't take off as hoped. But could be good if it breaks higher.
> 
> View attachment 61342




Another one that I like the look of Pav. Checking out the background and seeing the huge base that this has developed, be patient as this should go quite well. It's probably worth a punt and I might go half my position size now and then another half once it pushes back above 0.08. Looks good though...

How are you identifying these? What scans are you running in TG?


----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> View attachment 61343




Not a huge wrap for PAN as it is still below its 30 week moving average but the background volume makes for an interesting story.... just depends what the next few pages and chapters say....


----------



## pavilion103 (28 January 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Another one that I like the look of Pav. Checking out the background and seeing the huge base that this has developed, be patient as this should go quite well. It's probably worth a punt and I might go half my position size now and then another half once it pushes back above 0.08. Looks good though...
> 
> How are you identifying these? What scans are you running in TG?




Scan in Amibroker for these. Very basic. Something like highest high for x-number of days. Minimum requirement of x liquidity. 

Then I go back and scan the previous week so I see ones making highs, having volume AND then consolidating for 2-3 days before they are ready to break higher again.


----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> Scan in Amibroker for these. Very basic. Something like highest high for x-number of days. Minimum requirement of x liquidity.
> 
> Then I go back and scan the previous week so I see ones making highs, having volume AND then consolidating for 2-3 days before they are ready to break higher again.




I like it!

I basically do something similar but am looking for historical higher highs (continuation breakout setups) and also those that have based and look to be in an initial breakout.

Most of my scanning is done using tradeguider and basically using my eye to quickly jot down stocks of interest as it goes through an RSI scan. Not overly scientific but seems to be picking up decent stocks to shortlist for further investigation.


----------



## futurenow (29 January 2015)

Nortorious said:


> I very much like the look of how this one is setting up Pav. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> If it can clear 0.235 and hold above that level by the end of the week, it will be worth a purchase on Monday. I'd be thinking this could run fairly easily up towards 0.45ish and then beyond that towards a $1.
> 
> It's on the watchlist and front of mind... Stop would be fairly wide on this initially as it is a bit of a initial breakout setup but based on the action, the trailing stop would be adjusted fairly quickly to tighten up the "at risk" component.




SBM. 0.230 today. I'll be watching this over the next few days.


----------



## Nortorious (29 January 2015)

futurenow said:


> SBM. 0.230 today. I'll be watching this over the next few days.




Good stuff. I think it hit an intraday high of 0.24, watch for the close tomorrow. If it can close at 0.24, might be worth a trade on Monday...


----------



## pavilion103 (29 January 2015)

I'm in now too.


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2015)

Yes like SBM on the weekly

and another on the weekly as well RRL


----------



## pavilion103 (30 January 2015)

It seems like the market doesn't want to fall at the moment. If this pushes higher it could be a great time to be on some of these stocks.

I've got orders on a few of these. 

That RRL is interesting Tech. When you get such a nice accumulation base on the weekly it makes the trade worth the risk because it could really move over time.

I'm hoping that the market does push up because I'd love to follow some of these setups more closely.


----------



## futurenow (30 January 2015)

SBM down 10%. Hmmmm.


----------



## pavilion103 (30 January 2015)

Yep down 2 cents.
Let's see if it holds.


----------



## Gordon7 (30 January 2015)

futurenow said:


> SBM down 10%. Hmmmm.




SBM like RRL mentioned below are both Gold stocks which I find are more difficult to trade technically or by the chart than say Industrial stocks, because they are heavily influenced by overnight movements in the price of gold and to a smaller degree the $A. 

Gold fell just under 2% overnight yet the movement in your average gold stock is greater.


----------



## Boggo (30 January 2015)

EGP has been thinking about it all week, finally showing potential today.

MLX is still thinking about poking its head up.

Chart of EGP below (click to expand)


----------



## Nortorious (30 January 2015)

futurenow said:


> SBM down 10%. Hmmmm.





Basically the reason I am not in yet.... If it can't break 24c (and by that Ã mean closing out a week above 24c) it could reverse and head south pretty quickly.


----------



## notting (30 January 2015)

Re *SBM* Got out of my short at 20.5 after you guys and Putin flying war jets around British air space freaked me out a bit.
Gold looks like it wants to test 1240.
Get rid of the rest about there and see what happens.


----------



## Nortorious (30 January 2015)

notting said:


> Re *SBM* Got out of my short at 20.5 after you guys and Putin flying war jets around British air space freaked me out a bit.
> Gold looks like it wants to test 1240.
> Get rid of the rest about there and see what happens.




Wow shorting this stock! Braver soul than me at the current levels and what's showing up on the charts. Without it being able to break the 24c mark, it could be a very profitable short. Could go either way at this point in time though..... 

Price action needs to show some clarity for the future direction before I put my hard earned into this one....


----------



## notting (1 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Wow shorting this stock! Braver soul than me at the current levels and what's showing up on the charts. Without it being able to break the 24c mark, it could be a very profitable short. Could go either way at this point in time though.....
> 
> Price action needs to show some clarity for the future direction before I put my hard earned into this one....




It's an unusual strategy but safer than you might think.
 It relies on an over exuberant run up on a price taking company where the commodity looks to be stalling and the stocks have run up way harder than the underlying commodity in percentage terns and the environment is still long and medium term bearish.
It's not that brave because, it takes into account the overhead resistance/breakout yet to be over come.
Your last  line is the parachute.

Knowing that traders will be looking for clarity allows for a margin of safety, when they get that clarity I would be out.  So until then the short is fairly safe and has much short term downside potential.  Just a slight blip down in the commodity will make them all fall over dramatically, where half or all profits will be taken.

I shorted about 6 on their peaks which I anticipated the day before.
Gold went down a little and they all fell between 6% 16% in two days!
I still have 3 which I have taken some profits on and I went long on two after that.

I also shorted IGO which I didn't make anything on but didn't lose.  I still have a tiny bit short on it which will be closed out.  It's doing it's own thing.  A good one perhaps for longer term hold long if gold remains where it is or goes up.

So not that brave!


----------



## Nortorious (1 February 2015)

notting said:


> It's an unusual strategy but safer than you might think.
> It relies on an over exuberant run up on a price taking company where the commodity looks to be stalling and the stocks have run up way harder than the underlying commodity in percentage terns and the environment is still long and medium term bearish.
> It's not that brave because, it takes into account the overhead resistance/breakout yet to be over come.
> Your last  line is the parachute.
> ...




Upon reflection and reading your description.... brilliant! 

Well played and great work!


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2015)

Had his call been at 6.49 AM and not PM 

It would have been impressive.
Hind site is always impressive


----------



## notting (1 February 2015)

It's an explanation, it's not a call.
Sharing is all.
Pretty simple.

Oh, You mean the sell of SBM. I hadn't actually put the sell on at 6.49am!.
I did it during trading hours in the morning and left it there thinking if it gets that low I'm happy to take it.  
It did!
You should not be too impressed by that because it ended the day higher than that, so I could have missed it!
The shorting idea was pretty cool though, at the time, a fairly obvious one under the circumstances.
May do it again tomorrow.
Let's see what gold does!


----------



## notting (1 February 2015)

PS. If impressing was my fancy, I would have mentioned the 35% on SLR!
So into impressing, I forgot all about it. 
Flukes aren't impressive strategies that pay are!


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2015)

> Oh, You mean the sell of SBM. I hadn't actually put the sell on at 6.49am!.




Yeh I know you didn't even mention that it was your plan---prior to the days trading



> I did it during trading hours in the morning and left it there thinking if it gets that low I'm happy to take it.
> It did!




Yeh I know you told us 3 hrs after close. 



> I shorted about 6 on their peaks which I anticipated the day before.
> Gold went down a little and they all fell between 6% 16% in two days!
> I still have 3 which I have taken some profits on and I went long on two after that.




Love all this stuff all after the fact.
Seriously if your going to post this stuff do it at the time you----supposedly----do it
Not days after.

So 6 trades all winners short and 3 brilliantly long after the short play.
And the other 3 brilliantly left not bought but to-----nothing or did you exit prematurely?.
The anticipation of a Shaolin Monk!


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2015)

notting said:


> PS. If impressing was my fancy, I would have mentioned the 35% on SLR!
> So into impressing, I forgot all about it.
> Flukes aren't impressive strategies that pay are!




Mention it *BEFORE* it happens and even a fluke will impress.


----------



## notting (1 February 2015)

tech/a said:


> Yeh I know you didn't even mention that it was your plan---prior to the days trading
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I did actually, that's another reason why I bothered to post the result!
I did mention on ASF before I shorted them that I was going to short the peaks that day.
 I think you forgot that I mentioned I still had three half left shorts on. To be really impressive I suppose I wouldn't bother with that.
Impressing isn't so high up in my value thing that I get hot under the collar if I imagine another is trying to!!

Get it?


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2015)

> Get it




Nuh

But I'll take your lead.
I'll go long on these at their low
Howzat


----------



## Newt (1 February 2015)

I enjoyed reading back through this ASF thread on breakout trading today.
Still a sticky in the chat area.

Worth a read for those trying to create or tweak their BO strategy.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20906&highlight=breakout


----------



## notting (1 February 2015)

tech/a said:


> Nuh
> 
> But I'll take your lead.
> I'll go long on these at their low
> Howzat




Already long on RRL and NCM, looking to buy SAR, SBM, EVN, TRY if they start slow enough (unlikely).
Down 2 up 2 respectively. NCM is the larger.
Looking to reverse sometime Tuesday if Gold looks to be stalling/weakening.
Will short BDR, PRU, TRY( Tuesday or later when it looks to reverse)
Expecting TRY to have a real kicker then reverse.

On a more serious trade, NCM could be awesome if this currency war starts with a little inflation - off the charts!


----------



## Nortorious (2 February 2015)

Doing some catch up reading and loving the banter!

I'm long on NCM and got in at $13 so haven't got too much profit to "impress" others with as yet....

Been watching the market with interest as all my continuation trades are now in profit and trailing stops have been getting adjusted upwards at the end of each week.

Good to see this thread generating some discussion and sword fighting


----------



## Boggo (3 February 2015)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...=5351&page=102&p=858949&viewfull=1#post858949



Boggo said:


> EGP has been thinking about it all week, finally showing potential today.
> 
> MLX is still thinking about poking its head up.
> 
> Chart of EGP below (click to expand)




EGP seems to be doing ok, MLX still hanging in on the positive side of the breakout.


----------



## Boggo (4 February 2015)

NHF, hitting the high again, potential to keep repeating its cycle.

(click to expand)


----------



## futurenow (4 February 2015)

I'm still watching SBM. Back to 0.230 (+7%) today. Still no stability over 5 days though.


----------



## Nortorious (5 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Thanks for the post tech/a.
> 
> I don't like the look of TNG based on the weekly chart, still looks to be pointing downwards to me.
> 
> ...




NCM seems to be heading North today, I got in at around $13 and holding on for the ride. Hopefully some other folk on here are holding tight as well. Could be a nice earner for us...


----------



## Gordon7 (5 February 2015)

Considering the very volatile *LNG*. Micro consolidation last 8 days below $3.20.


----------



## Nortorious (5 February 2015)

Gordon7 said:


> Considering the very volatile *LNG*. Micro consolidation last 8 days below $3.20.




I would be personally steering clear of this one Gordon. Lots of resistance in the background and if it does rally, at best it is going to get caught up at $3.75. More risk than I think there is reward my friend.... My own personal opinion of course.

A better option would be SBM if it can close above 0.235 tomorrow. This one you could potentially be looking at a quick move to around 0.40 (assuming you got in at say, 0.245 = would equal a potential 63% profit). 

Higher risk than some of the trades I do based on continuation patterns (trading the trend) but a little quicker if they pop in the right direction.... Always a risk and reward consideration and then sizing the position so that if it didn't play out, you aren't overly exposed to the downside of such a stock.


----------



## pavilion103 (5 February 2015)

Is it just me or are there candidates appearing everywhere?

Some I'm looking at: SEN PAN SBM AGI GOR AGF RSG AJX SXY NAN


----------



## Nortorious (5 February 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> Is it just me or are there candidates appearing everywhere?
> 
> Some I'm looking at: SEN PAN SBM AGI GOR AGF RSG AJX SXY NAN




It isn't just you Pav.... I'm seeing potential everywhere and have maxed out and positioned for the ride.

I'm now in the process of seeing how I can get access to more funds or how I can leverage off the opportunity (including in the superfund) as this could be a nice ride.

One that I'm excited about is GPT. Check out the weekly chart and you will see why. I also have the option of buying up to $10,000 of stock at 4.23 through the share purchase plan for existing holders. Needless to say, I'm leaning on the Mrs to get my hands on the cash in our offset account to take advantage of this opportunity too.

Exciting times ahead!


----------



## piggybank (5 February 2015)

Sonic Healthcare - SHL




The Purple line represents the 250 EMA

And something for the fundamentalists


----------



## Nortorious (5 February 2015)

piggybank said:


> Sonic Healthcare - SHL
> 
> View attachment 61456
> 
> ...




Nice continuation breakout setting up here. I would want to see a close above the recent high before getting too excited but looks like it is setting up well.


----------



## Newt (5 February 2015)

Its nice to be riding thermals again.

BLA coming up nicely too.


----------



## notting (12 February 2015)

As stated prior to the recent moves. -



notting said:


> Already long on RRL and NCM, looking to buy SAR, SBM, EVN, TRY if they start slow enough (unlikely).
> Down 2 up 2 respectively. NCM is the larger.
> Looking to reverse sometime Tuesday if Gold looks to be stalling/weakening.
> Will short BDR, PRU, TRY( Tuesday or later when it looks to reverse)
> ...





Golds had pretty bearish move into a 50% retracement from the recent run up.

SBM had a bit of interest toward the end of today as did SAR, RRL and EVN.
TRY, BDR, PRU been hammered since Tuesday, enough to take profits on shorts and look to go long on SAR, RRL and EVN and NCM,
See if gold wants to test 61.8. looks like it wants to pause then do. 
Looking at volumes on GLD for some more guidance.

Apparently physical demand is at a 5 year low which is pretty amazing given we really do have the makings of a currency almost war.


----------



## Nortorious (19 February 2015)

pavilion103 said:


> Currently in this one. Didn't take off as hoped. But could be good if it breaks higher.
> 
> View attachment 61342




Thanks Pav for identifying this one awhile back, I have been watching and got in at 0.093 so a nice little earner with the close today. Will be holding though as I see it heading higher.

It was a flip of the coin for two 0.09 stocks (SEN and NXR), I went with SEN.


----------



## pavilion103 (19 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Thanks Pav for identifying this one awhile back, I have been watching and got in at 0.093 so a nice little earner with the close today. Will be holding though as I see it heading higher.
> 
> It was a flip of the coin for two 0.09 stocks (SEN and NXR), I went with SEN.




It's looking promising. A good start. Hopefully we reap the rewards of a decent move!


----------



## Gordon7 (20 February 2015)

Small caps having a good run since December. I might give *CVT *a go :


----------



## Nortorious (25 February 2015)

Hi All,

I don't have time to post a chart but checkout HFA on a weekly chart.

Pretty compelling picture and six years of accumulation in the background.

Low risk, high reward type entry....

Thoughts?


----------



## Porper (25 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't have time to post a chart but checkout HFA on a weekly chart.
> 
> ...




Looks primed to have a go at least. There are dozens of these setups at the moment which is great although over the past few years breakouts have failed to get on with it...hopefully this time will be different. I for one think it will be as better market dynamics this time around.


----------



## Nortorious (25 February 2015)

Chart for those interested in the technical view...


----------



## Nortorious (25 February 2015)

Done some further research and analysis tonight and have six stocks that I see as high potential for this strategy:

HFA
NUF
PPS
SEN
AWV
BNR

I am currently holding HFA and SEN (disclosure important).

Whilst the risk on this entries is higher than my other strategy, the rewards can also be higher and faster. Will be watching and reporting back as to how these perform over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Gordon7 (26 February 2015)

I will add *TPM *to this thread - micro pattern consolidation


----------



## mikeroxoz (23 April 2015)

Hi All,

*ESI*

I don't post much and I hold this from 2007 so could be considered ramping I guess.

Mind you it was a very modest investment that went into my bottom drawer and promptly lost 90%

I don't trade the same way now as I did in 2007.

Anyhoo my intentions are good and just to give something back to the community there is now some interest in this stock.

Very early days and difficult to trade but I believe this qualifies as having "potential"

Anyone else with some "alerts"?

Mike


----------



## futurenow (5 May 2015)

futurenow said:


> I'm still watching SBM. Back to 0.230 (+7%) today. Still no stability over 5 days though.




Wish I followed this a bit closer. April 7 jumped above 0.250 and hasn't stopped.


----------



## fhlhoping (26 May 2015)

CKK-ASX


----------



## fhlhoping (26 May 2015)

fhlhoping said:


> CKK-ASX





CKK ASX CORETRACK


----------



## Joe Blow (26 May 2015)

fhlhoping said:


> CKK ASX CORETRACK




When nominating a stock as a potential breakout in this thread, please be sure to post a chart and add a couple of sentences explaining your take on it. That way, others know we're you're coming from and are more likely to comment.

I'll post the CKK chart for you this time.


----------



## mojowo (12 June 2015)

Heres one I very much like the look of....

On high volume too..
AJM


----------



## barney (2 July 2015)

Early call on this one (LSR)...... Extended base formed (2 years- tight range)

It has tried before so there may be a few stale bulls but the DOM and the price action are starting to line up.    

I own two specs; this is one of them.


----------



## notting (21 August 2015)

Broke out of recent bottoming pattern on healthy report and dividend increase, fully franked better than a bond and not going any where soon!  People like Telcos during catastrophes.


----------



## barney (16 October 2015)

barney said:


> Early call on this one (LSR)...... Extended base formed (2 years- tight range)
> 
> It has tried before so there may be a few stale bulls but the DOM and the price action are starting to line up.
> 
> I own two specs; this is one of them.





These guys were expecting assay results today so it looks like a bit of punting on the SP.

Speeding Ticket so assay results are obviously not received as yet .... maybe early next week.

If the result are good the potential breakout will have some legs .... if results are ordinary Sp will likely stagnate for a while.

Still lots of potential however so worth watching (I hold)


----------



## peter2 (16 October 2015)

Hey Barney, you overlooked putting LSR (your fav stock) into the monthly comp.  

The market rewards consistency and discipline.

Ps: Also you were one day late as price has broken out and now it's too late for me to place it in the ASF Momentum Portfolio. Damn.


----------



## barney (16 October 2015)

peter2 said:


> Hey Barney, you overlooked putting LSR (your fav stock) into the monthly comp.
> 
> The market rewards consistency and discipline.
> 
> Ps: Also you were one day late as price has broken out and now it's too late for me to place it in the ASF Momentum Portfolio. Damn.





Howdy Pete

I can respond to both your queries with perfect condonation

I was a bit sceptical about even posting after the ASX speeding ticket was announced as todays rise was on the back of a lot of small orders who looked like they may have been late to the party and punting on a good announcement .

As it turned out my assessment was on the money, as the assay results were not forthcoming and the latecomers were squeezed a little bit in the afternoon with the stock closing at 0.028 (up 7.69% from yesterday)

Given all that, the stock is still worth watching from a break out point of view .... I have been following LSR for a few years and have had several close encounters with LSR management who are top shelf Directors.  They are very close to finding many serious Gold deposits but as with many Spec plays they are short on cash.  Patience is often the key with these.

As for not picking LSR in this months comp ....... I did expect some retracement after doing well with it last month, but more to the point, I was "out of town"  giving my lovely daughter away   so was a bit preoccupied to even worry about putting an entry in this month ...... 

I had to wear a suit AND give a speech god damn it   That is almost too much stress to bear for someone who lives and works in shorts 98% of the time

Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (20 October 2015)

barney said:


> Given all that, *the stock is still worth watching from a break out point of view *....




Hopefully a few others got on board this last Friday arvo.   The breakout is now confirmed so I'll post any further stuff on the LSR thread.

Been a while between drinks so a pleasant day at the office for me. 

At least today's rise paid for some of my daughters wedding


----------



## cropcos (21 October 2015)

NOR posturing for a breakout around 0.039
increasing volume in the recent leg up


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (22 October 2015)

cropcos said:


> NOR posturing for a breakout around 0.039
> increasing volume in the recent leg up
> View attachment 64706



Boom!
https://www.google.com/finance?q=ASX:NOR


----------



## cropcos (25 October 2015)

BGL showing some good strength in he past couple months. could be ready to breakout above former highs circa 95c


----------



## cropcos (25 October 2015)

BRN coming out of a basing pattern looks to be forming an ascending triangle and volume drying up. look for breakout around 38cents


----------



## cropcos (21 November 2015)

COH put in a strong week up nearly 9%. looking for a breakout close above $94 to all time highs.


----------



## peter2 (23 November 2015)

ALU: Potential break-out of ascending triangle. Initial target is the old high (5.30 +1R).


----------



## peter2 (24 November 2015)

EHE: Potential break-out to new all time highs.


----------



## pixel (24 November 2015)

OSL: Watch 19c level




I bought early.


----------



## peter2 (25 November 2015)

ACX: Itching to go higher again.


----------



## VSntchr (25 November 2015)

peter2 said:


> ACX: Itching to go higher again.




Ive been locked and loaded for a little while, Ill give it a scratch if that will help it go!


----------



## rnr (26 November 2015)

RMD looks ready to make another push higher.




Observation: Numerous stocks signalling bearish divergence over the last 3 days although RMD is not one of these.


----------



## cropcos (29 November 2015)

RYG consolidating under 5.5 cents. could be getting ready for another explosion higher


----------



## pixel (30 November 2015)

cropcos said:


> RYG consolidating under 5.5 cents. could be getting ready for another explosion higher
> 
> View attachment 65156




today could well be the day 
I'm back on OBs.


----------



## cropcos (30 November 2015)

pixel said:


> today could well be the day
> I'm back on OBs.
> 
> View attachment 65163




yep today it was...close wasn't the best however


----------



## notting (28 January 2016)

SWM






https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22558&p=891982&viewfull=1#post891982


----------



## newanimal (29 January 2016)

CCF triangle been forming for several weeks really narrowed down now. Could blow either way. trend is up though.
sorry can't post the chart.


----------



## barney (22 April 2016)

Worth keeping an eye on BNR at the moment.

Poised around the 0.06 mark after a recent "look" at that price.  Tightly held and No stock for sale at these levels currently.

20% interest with Pantoro (PNR) in what is shaping up to be a nice gold mine.  Looks ripe for a takeover offer at some point in the future.

No time to post a chart but will update later if it still looks interesting.

(discl.  I hold)


----------



## piggybank (22 April 2016)

barney said:


> Worth keeping an eye on BNR at the moment.
> 
> Poised around the 0.06 mark after a recent "look" at that price.  Tightly held and No stock for sale at these levels currently.
> 
> ...




If it closes above the 0.062c today, then it will confirm that it is in another positive (leg up) phase. Looking at it over a 3/4 year span then in some peoples eyes it is forming a cup & handle pattern. Personally, if I had some money that I could afford to lose then I maybe interested buying in but that would be after seeing what the fundamentals of the company were like. Remember, it is always a risk buying into illiquid stocks like this one.

Remember to do your own research before purchasing stocks or alike.


----------



## barney (22 April 2016)

piggybank said:


> If it closes above the 0.062c today, then it will confirm that it is in another positive (leg up) phase.




As you say Piggy, it did in fact close above 0.062 and it does look like it might have legs.  The liquidity, or lack of, is possibly the only thing in question in the short term, but given the lack of Sellers and the fact that it has had minimal trading at these low levels over the past year or two, it looks ripe for a positive move.  Time will tell.


----------



## Telamelo (24 April 2016)

Good thread title as we can use this as a 'watchlist type alert' to eye potential breakout setups happening...

As mentioned, BNR (been in this for a little while now noting potential takeover target from PNR looking quite likely imho)

Other's whose charts I quite like are BAU (trading 35% below cash backing with $27M cash in the bank etc. noting quarterly due 28/04/16)  

MSM (with plenty of news flow to come in the short term 2016 am eyeing potential US investor's to plunge into this one soon imo)


Above 3 are making/or near 52 week high's with bullish momentum etc. but please DYOR always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (28 April 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Good thread title as we can use this as a 'watchlist type alert' to eye potential breakout setups happening...
> 
> As mentioned, BNR (been in this for a little while now noting potential takeover target from PNR looking quite likely imho)
> 
> ...




MSM looking strong pre-open@+13.04% with 41 buyers for 4,922,609 units  vs  only 10 sellers for 865,459 units 

dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2016)

Telamelo said:


> MSM looking strong pre-open@+13.04% with 41 buyers for 4,922,609 units  vs  only 10 sellers for 865,459 units
> 
> dyor
> 
> Cheers tela



Gee the buyers must have cold feet as the trading is very thin today.


----------



## Telamelo (1 May 2016)

Hi Guy's,  happy with both MSM and BAU (latter shot up last friday on very good volume/momentum etc. upon announcing a proposed 5c capital return to holder's!)....... looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings.  Please dyor as always   Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 May 2016)

AB1  Couldn't resist the 'exciting upside potential growth' on offer here (fresh 52 week high breakout reached of 27c this morning!)........ cashed up, promising growth story etc. aligning up with great chart technicals 'This stock is BULLISH in short-term; and BULLISH in mid-long term'.

Please dyor as always

Cheers tela 

----------------------------------

From Taylor Collison Analyst

Animoca Brands (AB1) Q1 results showed a 66% improvement in cash receipts from the Q4 to $2.72m, but a c7% fall in revenue to $2.2m which was unsurprising given Q4 is typically the strongest period due to Christmas and other seasonal factors. The significant improvement in cash receipts was partly attributable to cash coming in from earlier game development activities with new, larger partners (esp Mattell), whose payment terms are longer (~100 days) than AB1’s traditional client base.

The result showed strong improvements in all key operating metrics;

-Monthly Active Users (MAUs) increased 47% to 13.3m users

-Average monthly new users increased 70% to 8.9m new users per month

Operating cash outflows increased to $1.6m (from $672k), due primarily to increased investment in Mattell branded e-books – although we note half of this investment will be re-cooperated in the coming quarters as part of AB1’s co-development agreement with Mattell (sharing costs and revenues), and anticipate that revenue generation from the e-books will materially improve AB1’s earnings outlook from 2Q15 onwards.

Following a $6.5m placement earlier this month, the company has ~$9m in cash and is very well funded to pursue 1) traditional game development activities, which continue to exhibit accelerating growth 2) the ongoing development of and impending launch of the Mattell branded e-book strategy and 3) value-accretive acquisitions.

Reiterate Spec BUY.

Will provide a further update following a call with management.

Cheers

Marcus Hamilton - Equities Analyst


----------



## Telamelo (2 May 2016)

AB1 currently a '100% strong buy rating'  http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/AB1.AX  read into this what you will please dyor   Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> AB1 currently a '100% strong buy rating'  http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/AB1.AX  read into this what you will please dyor   Cheers tela




AB1 coverage http://www.zdnet.com/article/australian-listed-animoca-brands-raises-au6-5m-for-expansion/


----------



## Telamelo (5 May 2016)

Anyone notice STL (huge volume spike recently).. followed by a 52 week high chart breakout this morning above 4c! has 'higher open chart gaps' to potentially fill imo ............ please dyor as always   Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (9 May 2016)

ASY  +8.7%  (undervalued $3.3M cashed up shell @ 0.025c) ..... hinted  'shopping around for a value enhancing acquisition' soon ..........   please dyor  

22 buyers for 5,708,744 units  vs  only 3 sellers for 604,699 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Joe Blow (9 May 2016)

Just a reminder that this thread is for nominating stocks that appear to be about to break out above a previous resistance level.

When nominating a stock as a potential breakout, please include a chart that illustrates the potential breakout as you perceive it, so others can understand your thinking.

Thanks.


----------



## Telamelo (10 May 2016)

Keep an eye on STL as knocking @0.04c again.. (worth watching methinks for potential bullish breakout)
33 buyers for 3,528,001 units vs 21 sellers for 1,683,450 units

Please dyor

Cheers tela

http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/Ch...1=30&pma2=30&volumeInd=2&vma=30&TimeFrame=D12

(sorry as tried uploading above chart but it didn't work!?)


----------



## VSntchr (10 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/Ch...1=30&pma2=30&volumeInd=2&vma=30&TimeFrame=D12
> (*sorry as tried uploading above chart but it didn't work!?*)



Hey mate,
Try saving a chart to your PC first - then upload it as an image via the tool above.


----------



## barney (10 May 2016)

Early warning on this one ...  could be too early but it looks ready for another move soon.

PNR (Pantoro)recently offered a scrip takeover of the remaining 20% of their Hall Creek project from BNR (Bulletin).

The deal is still waiting shareholder approval etc but looks almost a certainty to go through with the 2 largest share holders of BNR holding around 50%.

PNR has been steadily accumulated after its recent run up and low volume test, and the volume interest has been increasing at the current price level  ( a lot of buying at the highs today)

The Halls Creek project is projected to achieve 750,000 -1 million ounces of gold given the large overcall and increase in reserves being found in these early stages of production .. High grades and good widths 

Given Gold looks positive over the next 12 months this one could well be a nice little mover given the quality of the project to date.

ps I currently don't own PNR but will if the scrip deal goes through with BNR  (1 PNR share given for each 2 BNR shares held)


----------



## Telamelo (11 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Keep an eye on STL as knocking @0.04c again.. (worth watching methinks for potential bullish breakout)
> 33 buyers for 3,528,001 units vs 21 sellers for 1,683,450 units
> 
> Please dyor
> ...




STL +5% @0.042c noting significant bullish breakout above 4c on long term chart...... higher open gaps above to fill at some stage imo 

Cheers tela


----------



## barney (13 May 2016)

barney said:


> Early warning on this one ...  could be too early but it looks ready for another move soon.




The closing volume 2 days ago looks like it was on the money.  Gapped up today on good volume.  The 10.5 cent area can be a tough nut to crack sometimes but worth watching for sure. Good fundamentals and good technicals.  Cant ask for much more than that


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2016)

STL possible breakout underway now @0.043c  +10.26%   ............... Cheers tela


----------



## pixel (13 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> STL possible breakout underway now @0.043c  +10.26%   ............... Cheers tela




Where is the volume? 
At current trading levels, anybody with $500 in his pocket could move the chart 15% higher.
Probably does already. :




Still, while it moves in my direction, I'll stay.


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2016)

pixel said:


> Where is the volume?
> At current trading levels, anybody with $500 in his pocket could move the chart 15% higher.
> Probably does already. :
> 
> ...




Just a little more patience as STL +12.82% will begin to appear on people's radar's/scans etc. 
36 buyers for 3,307,450 units  vs  only 12 sellers for 1,189,008 units

Good Luck!


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Just a little more patience as STL +12.82% will begin to appear on people's radar's/scans etc.
> 36 buyers for 3,307,450 units  vs  only 12 sellers for 1,189,008 units
> 
> Good Luck!




STL +15.38%  to possibly close on it's highs today? looking great heading into next week imo


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2016)

STL closed +15.38% on it's day high of 0.045c! - plenty of room to move higher imo (with open price gaps above to fill etc.)   Please dyor   ...........  Cheers tela


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 May 2016)

prospect

hat tip to Tape Trader @ https://www.tradingfloorchat.com/room/5-stock-chat

ASX:ADA




video support by group of talking heads gave the stock  a 5% zip today
[video]https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/31678?utm_content=buffere4963&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer[/video]


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 May 2016)

ASX:EVN has a lot going for it in the charting department and some momo in the current structure, unless the $HUI takes a big dive south which is the only proviso i can see at the moment, the anchors should come and go into launch mode pdq !

297 buyers for 2,815,059 units	172 sellers for 1,328,930 units todays commsec front office que




the recent pullback may have already completed on todays +5% lift, but, again, the $HUI maybe a back ground drag and most likely signal of "we're up regardless" is with a break out of the recent swing high

an idea


----------



## cropcos (24 May 2016)

GXY in a nice trend. forming a symmetrical triangle. watch for breakout above 46 cents


----------



## Tape Trader (24 May 2016)

MNF Breakout at $3.95 

Nice tightening of the Cup, with Handle forming now 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/asset.php?fid=64881&uid=67912&d=1464064443


----------



## Boggo (24 May 2016)

Tape Trader said:


> MNF Breakout at $3.95
> 
> Nice tightening of the Cup, with Handle forming now




Pattern is not bad mate, have a look at the liquidity though.
One decent seller could decimate that buy side and you could be looking at trying to get out mid 60's while watching a chain reaction of stops getting triggered.


----------



## cropcos (25 May 2016)

MNS showing a shallow retracement with declining volume. Having a breather after a solid run. Watch for breakout of the 62 cent level.


----------



## Tape Trader (25 May 2016)

Boggo said:


> Pattern is not bad mate, have a look at the liquidity though.
> One decent seller could decimate that buy side and you could be looking at trying to get out mid 60's while watching a chain reaction of stops getting triggered.




Hey Boggo, 

Yeah its illiquid. Keep in mind that can change come breakout time. 

I often see the buy side start to "build up" before breakouts. 

If something's still too illiquid for me - I reduce position size or don't trade. 

Cheers


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 May 2016)

Joules MM1 said:


> prospect
> 
> hat tip to Tape Trader @ https://www.tradingfloorchat.com/room/5-stock-chat
> 
> ...




at todays +5% + a break of the 250's + 66 buyers for 244,688 units	13 sellers for 86,944 units commsecs front page
there's chasing going on


----------



## cropcos (27 May 2016)

cropcos said:


> MNS showing a shallow retracement with declining volume. Having a breather after a solid run. Watch for breakout of the 62 cent level.
> View attachment 66817




today was the day. good volume on the break


----------



## Telamelo (6 June 2016)

cropcos said:


> today was the day. good volume on the break
> View attachment 66865




Great call/analysis cropcos on MNS - well done!

Watching IBG this week as nudged 0.052c earlier today.. TA suggests possible +21% potential upside in the short term imo (strong buy on the hourly/daily signals)

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): +88.9 %D(3): +71.8 
RSI (14) : +67.8

please dyor

http://au.investing.com/equities/ironbark-zinc-ltd

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (7 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Great call/analysis cropcos on MNS - well done!
> 
> Watching IBG this week as nudged 0.052c earlier today.. TA suggests possible +21% potential upside in the short term imo (strong buy on the hourly/daily signals)
> 
> ...




wow IBG +22.92% today!  nice indeed... 

----------------------------
Watching RNS as chart shaping up nicely imo (closed strongly @ 0.055c  i.e. fresh 52 week high's!)

http://au.investing.com/equities/renaissance-minerals-ltd

note:  Buyer/Seller ratio appears very bullish as 5:1 !

(recent joint venture 7000m gold drilling campaign underway..  *has $4.1M cash in the bank)

Please dyor ............  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (8 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> wow IBG +22.92% today!  nice indeed...
> 
> ----------------------------
> Watching RNS as chart shaping up nicely imo (closed strongly @ 0.055c  i.e. fresh 52 week high's!)
> ...




RNS  17 buyers for 2,576,257 units  vs  only 3 sellers for 368,301 units  (sell side thinning!)

P.S.  3yr chart breakout...  gives an easy >20% upside potential imo (short term)

Cheers tela


----------



## Tape Trader (8 June 2016)

One for the Energy sector

SXY - Nice Cup with the Handle forming as we speak


----------



## pixel (8 June 2016)

Another Lithium hopeful?




Following Monday's first step-up on massive volume, I reckon another leg up is possible. 
Watching 16 and 16.5c.

Disclosure: I held and traded Kidman for years, so I could be biased. But so far, it's been good for my bank balance, and I added a few earlier today at 15.5c


----------



## Telamelo (8 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> RNS  17 buyers for 2,576,257 units  vs  only 3 sellers for 368,301 units  (sell side thinning!)
> 
> P.S.  3yr chart breakout...  gives an easy >20% upside potential imo (short term)
> 
> Cheers tela




RNS - Director just bought another 445k parcel of shares on-market purchase on 06/06 (overall he now has 2.8M shares in the kitty)

Shows confidence in your own company (good timing too as bought more today on 3yr chart breakout..)

Cheers tela


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> RNS - Director just bought another 445k parcel of shares on-market purchase on 06/06 (overall he now has 2.8M shares in the kitty)
> 
> Shows confidence in your own company (good timing too as bought more today on 3yr chart breakout..)
> 
> Cheers tela




Shows the company gave him $22K in shares
Nothing more---its the end of the financial year.


----------



## McLovin (8 June 2016)

tech/a said:


> Shows the company gave him $22K in shares
> Nothing more---its the end of the financial year.




No it doesn't. He bought the shares on the market.


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2016)

McLovin said:


> No it doesn't. He bought the shares on the market.




Yes our right.

Is there any evidence that director buying indicates a pending increase over X time?


----------



## pixel (8 June 2016)

tech/a said:


> Yes our right.
> 
> Is there any evidence that director buying indicates a pending increase over X time?




If there were, they might come under scrutiny for insider trading. 
Which of course doesn't mean much either.

Anecdotal evidence suggests, however, that "smart" directors may rather NOT be buying if they see considerable uncertainty threaten their investment. I have seen some newsletters offering a paid subscription to alerts whenever a director is recorded as having bought (or sold). I won't go as far as wasting my money on such a subscription, but when a director is reported to SELL a share I have an interest in, I am more likely to check more closely whether there is any near-by sell signal on my chart...


----------



## skcots (9 June 2016)

Tape Trader said:


> One for the Energy sector
> 
> SXY - Nice Cup with the Handle forming as we speak
> 
> View attachment 67041




Looks like a breakout today. Lets see where it goes.


----------



## notting (9 June 2016)

Broker was pumping up SXY's tires yesterday on SKY.


----------



## peter2 (9 June 2016)

Tape Trader said:


> One for the Energy sector
> 
> SXY - Nice Cup with the Handle forming as we speak




Nicely done, Tape Trader. A perfectly timed post with chart and description.


----------



## Tape Trader (9 June 2016)

peter2 said:


> Nicely done, Tape Trader. A perfectly timed post with chart and description.




Cheers,

Lets see if it follows through, or if it was all retail buying from the broker rec


----------



## Telamelo (10 June 2016)

RNS 0.059c (+5.36%) fresh 52 week highs and looking bullish!  (Director bought more a few day's ago)

CMM @0.15c another one to watch.. given 'significant jorc upgrade' on track by 30/06/16

Cheers tela


----------



## Nortorious (12 June 2016)

AWV already running but nothing to stop it getting to 0.24 fairly quickly. Beyond that, who knows but plenty of demand driving it higher.


----------



## punt (12 June 2016)

AIY.ASX is being revitalized and Up circa 400% from near zero in the last month

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19888


----------



## Nortorious (12 June 2016)

The AIY on my charts looks like trash. I wouldn't be going near it any time soon.


----------



## piggybank (12 June 2016)

punt said:


> AIY.ASX is being revitalized and Up circa 400% from near zero in the last month
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19888




Hi Punt,

Is it Punt by name, Punt by nature? If you think that people here are going to start purchasing this stock because it as supposedly gone up 400% from someone who has just done 2 posts, then I would think twice before you try and ramp up another stock on this site. Can you tell me how you make out it as jumped 400%?, more like 150% and 1.2m volume at 3c only equates to $36,000 just loose change for most of the posters here.

You may get more interest going over to Hotcopper and selling the story to them.


----------



## punt (12 June 2016)

piggybank said:


> Hi Punt,
> 
> Is it Punt by name, Punt by nature? If you think that people here are going to start purchasing this stock because it as supposedly gone up 400% from someone who has just done 2 posts, then I would think twice before you try and ramp up another stock on this site. Can you tell me how you make out it as jumped 400%?, more like 150% and 1.2m volume at 3c only equates to $36,000 just loose change for most of the posters here.
> 
> You may get more interest going over to Hotcopper and selling the story to them.





Punt was the name of the small boat in which I  was taught how to sail.
AIY was .08 cents a month ago.
Glad to know that $36k is just small change here.


----------



## rnr (12 June 2016)

piggybank said:


> Hi Punt,
> 
> Is it Punt by name, Punt by nature? If you think that people here are going to start purchasing this stock because it as supposedly gone up 400% from someone who has just done 2 posts, then I would think twice before you try and ramp up another stock on this site. Can you tell me how you make out it as jumped 400%?, more like 150% and 1.2m volume at 3c only equates to $36,000 just loose change for most of the posters here.
> 
> You may get more interest going over to Hotcopper and selling the story to them.




That's a bit unfair PB!

[RED]
Price at 12/4/16 was $0.008 and price at 7/6/16 was $0.03.
Working on an annualised basis that represents an increase of 375% which is much closer to the posters 400% increase than your 150%.

[BLUE]
The volume traded at $0.03 was approximately 150k and not 1.2M as you have stated.
Why mock the poster with irrelevant and incorrect calculations.
I would be shocked if any members of this forum didn't understand that the increase in value of an AIY shareholders investment between 12/4/16 and 7/6/16 is the number of shares held x $0.022.  

[N.B. I do not hold, nor have I held AIY shares and I am not making judgement as to whether the poster "punt" is ramping this stock]


----------



## piggybank (12 June 2016)

rnr said:


> That's a bit unfair PB!
> 
> [RED]
> Price at 12/4/16 was $0.008 and price at 7/6/16 was $0.03.
> ...




Hi RNR,

​
As you will see that a month ago today was the 12th May 2016 (on the chart supplied above) that the stock price was $0.013c not $0.008c as you stated. So obviously any other calculations you have stated are incorrect. I am always suspicious of people who come on this forum (and any other) telling you in the first one or two posts that everyone should jump on board the next big thing since slice bread. 

Unknown to you or any other member here, is that I had contacted Joe Blow that he had actually only done one post but posted it on a couple of threads suggesting he was trying to ramp it here, which I believe is against the rules and ethics of this great forum.

Regards
PB


----------



## Nortorious (13 June 2016)

piggybank said:


> Hi RNR,
> 
> View attachment 67093​
> As you will see that a month ago today was the 12th May 2016 (on the chart supplied above) that the stock price was $0.013c not $0.008c as you stated. So obviously any other calculations you have stated are incorrect. I am always suspicious of people who come on this forum (and any other) telling you in the first one or two posts that everyone should jump on board the next big thing since slice bread.
> ...




And the fact that the stock technically is trash...


----------



## rnr (13 June 2016)

piggybank said:


> Hi RNR,
> 
> View attachment 67093​
> As you will see that a month ago today was the 12th May 2016 (on the chart supplied above) that the stock price was $0.013c not $0.008c as you stated. So obviously any other calculations you have stated are incorrect. I am always suspicious of people who come on this forum (and any other) telling you in the first one or two posts that everyone should jump on board the next big thing since slice bread.
> ...




Hi PB

My apologies with regards to the percentage change (RED) and the volume (BLUE) as I had made these calculations
based on the change from the close of the last trough to the current close. 

I still believe that the reference to $36,000 is out of place and irrelevant.

At the time of making your post "punt" had made 2 posts, both accessible through this thread, neither of which I would say are vaguely similar, let alone identical.

Cheers,
rnr


----------



## Telamelo (14 June 2016)

RNS hit 52 week high's @ .061c on a bit of volume this morning... 

20 buyers for 2,060,901 units  vs  only 7 sellers for 586,927 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Tape Trader (14 June 2016)

MND- tightening of the "base" is occurring. 

If MND can form a tight flag here- then it offers a good entry & stop placement.

Had a quick look at the Fundamentals & has exposure to Mining,Energy & Infrastructure sectors.


----------



## Telamelo (15 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> RNS hit 52 week high's @ .061c on a bit of volume this morning...
> 
> 20 buyers for 2,060,901 units  vs  only 7 sellers for 586,927 units
> 
> Cheers tela




RNS - nice to see a bit of share price consolidation around .059c/.06c levels so our next short term target in mind is easily 0.07c imho 

http://au.investing.com/equities/renaissance-minerals-ltd  (suggests quite bullish across all time frames)

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (16 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> RNS - nice to see a bit of share price consolidation around .059c/.06c levels so our next short term target in mind is easily 0.07c imho
> 
> http://au.investing.com/equities/renaissance-minerals-ltd  (suggests quite bullish across all time frames)
> 
> Cheers tela




Both RNS @.062c and MEP @.087c respectively have hit fresh 52 week highs today..........  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (16 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Both RNS @.062c and MEP @.087c respectively have hit fresh 52 week highs today..........  Cheers tela




RNS strong close @.065c (52 week high's) coinciding with our AUD gold price approaching record high's up around $1,780oz !!!


----------



## Telamelo (17 June 2016)

MEP -  nice 52 week high breakout this arvo on good volume in closing on it's high of 0.093c (+10.71% today!)......  10c next stop for a little breather (or perhaps higher if 'people in the know' have hit the jackpot with the drill bit lol)

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 June 2016)

STL has popped now @ 0.042c (+13.51%) on almost 11M volume!

http://www.nextsmallcap.com/stls-eb...itions/#_ga=1.198998191.1674417369.1466214265

highlights a 600% increase in revenue during past 12 months.. to $2.9M in FY2015/16 (so now cash flow positive/profitable)

Please dyor ..............  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (23 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> STL has popped now @ 0.042c (+13.51%) on almost 11M volume!
> 
> http://www.nextsmallcap.com/stls-eb...itions/#_ga=1.198998191.1674417369.1466214265
> 
> ...




STL strong open +7.69% .. looking bullish imo

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): 50.0+ %D(3): 42.6+ 
RSI (14) : 55.8+

84 buyers for 11,097,420 units vs only 21 sellers for 3,466,001 units

Cheers tela


----------



## pixel (23 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> STL strong open +7.69% .. looking bullish imo
> 
> Stochastic Oscillator
> %K(14,3): 50.0+ %D(3): 42.6+
> ...




Could the cap raising @3.6cps, ending today, have anything to do with the push-up?
During the last fortnight, it has mostly been trading at or below the 3.6c level, which would have kept a lid on people's interest.


----------



## Tape Trader (27 June 2016)

Came across FNP today. 

From Jan-May it formed a wide base..... 

You see the gap up on 27th May?.....didn't happen on news- interesting.

It's forming a flag here 
It needs to tighten up abit

Lets see if it kicks on once pressure from BREXIT is released.


----------



## pixel (27 June 2016)

Tape Trader said:


> Came across FNP today.
> 
> From Jan-May it formed a wide base.....
> 
> ...




You made some good points, TT; Thanx for the heads-up 
I added my  to the FNP thread.


----------



## Telamelo (28 June 2016)

AUD Gold now @$1,810oz or US $1,330oz !! Check out MAT (cashed up goldie, both on FA/TA looks beaut imo) http://au.investing.com/equities/matsa-resources-ltd  (turned quite bullish after yesterday's excellent announcement etc.)  
36 buyers for 1,544,669 units  vs  only 11 sellers for 287,621 units   

please dyor..  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (28 June 2016)

Telamelo said:


> AUD Gold now @$1,810oz or US $1,330oz !! Check out MAT (cashed up goldie, both on FA/TA looks beaut imo) http://au.investing.com/equities/matsa-resources-ltd  (turned quite bullish after yesterday's excellent announcement etc.)
> 36 buyers for 1,544,669 units  vs  only 11 sellers for 287,621 units
> 
> please dyor..  Cheers tela




MAT pushing higher @.17c with some decent bids stepping up .....  .20c next stop for a breather perhaps imo   Cheers tela


----------



## Tape Trader (30 June 2016)

One for the Gold Bugs...

SLR- Silver Lake Resources 

Each pullback inside the base has been smaller and smaller (26%,16%,7%).

This tells me less and less stock is being distributed and supply is drying up.....

Happy Trading

TT


----------



## pixel (4 July 2016)

Cynic old me sold far too early into the Lithium rally. (But I did buy back early enough to sit again on a nice little stockpile. )

18c being the next resistance from several viewpoints, it seems another breakout could be on the cards. This time, I'll keep holding and may even average up if the break plays out "by the book".


----------



## pixel (4 July 2016)

AZY could be next to move above Darvas resistance. 
DYOR - it's a risk; I hold already. Tight Stops and strict Speccie Rules.


----------



## Nortorious (6 July 2016)

pixel said:


> AZY could be next to move above Darvas resistance.
> DYOR - it's a risk; I hold already. Tight Stops and strict Speccie Rules.
> 
> View attachment 67323




Nice pick up Pixel. I'm in AZY myself using a similar strategy to the Darvas approach. Had my pilot buy and then additional buys late last week.

Check out RMS for a set up that matches the Darvas higher box approach. It had a nice day today with solid volume as it moved out of the box range it was trading in.


----------



## Nortorious (8 July 2016)

AZY looks set to break out today or next week with some nice volume this morning plus a push up to 0.06.

Train is leaving soon....


----------



## pixel (8 July 2016)

Nortorious said:


> AZY looks set to break out today or next week with some nice volume this morning plus a push up to 0.06.
> 
> Train is leaving soon....




Thanks Mr N.
I trust your good judgment ... and my charts
Have doubled up in today's pullback 




*I do notice, however, that the PULSE system is flagging  the second 6c seller line as an "Iceberg Offer".* As I type, it has been moved to 6.3c. somewhat fishy ...


----------



## Nortorious (8 July 2016)

pixel said:


> Thanks Mr N.
> I trust your good judgment ... and my charts
> Have doubled up in today's pullback
> 
> ...




Thanks for trusting my judgement but I'm with you, I trust the charts over my judgement 

I doubled down last week so was sitting and waiting this week. Great to see my hypothesis being realised on this stock and whilst it was tempting to add more this morning, the overall portfolio risk was too high.

Nevertheless, good profits gained today and my trailing stop can be adjusted upwards. 

RMS had some nice movement as well but that doesn't seem to have got much attention.


----------



## cropcos (10 July 2016)

SHV has formed a rounded base, shot higher on increased volume and is taking a breather. the shallow retracement of the recent high offers a low risk entry. watch for a break of $7.56


----------



## Telamelo (10 July 2016)

Liking RNS chart (cashed up goldie with drilling results imminent) set up here to move higher over the short term imo

http://au.investing.com/equities/renaissance-minerals-ltd

Please DYOR as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Wyatt (11 July 2016)

A couple of nice eye candy charts, if you haven't already noticed. 







Could be a little late on ALU, but MND has hit an 12 month intraday high today and may breakout. Both have good potential dividends coming soonish.

Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Nortorious (11 July 2016)

Wyatt said:


> A couple of nice eye candy charts, if you haven't already noticed.
> 
> View attachment 67414
> 
> ...




ALU looks good as a continuation breakout candidate. Nice find.

MND I would await some more demand/volume to come in as it could turn into a false breakout quickly without that demand.


----------



## Nortorious (11 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Liking RNS chart (cashed up goldie with drilling results imminent) set up here to move higher over the short term imo
> 
> http://au.investing.com/equities/renaissance-minerals-ltd
> 
> ...




It looks ok but there are better candidates out there. RNS seems to have a bit of background noise it will have to overcome before it breaks clear and zooms up. It's possible that it will, I'd just be wary of another drop before that happens (opportunity cost could be expensive given the other stocks on the move).


----------



## Telamelo (11 July 2016)

Nortorious said:


> It looks ok but there are better candidates out there. RNS seems to have a bit of background noise it will have to overcome before it breaks clear and zooms up. It's possible that it will, I'd just be wary of another drop before that happens (opportunity cost could be expensive given the other stocks on the move).




Thanks Nortorious..  I think/expect RNS to hold 0.06c support level imo as chart looks bullish. Been accumulating on the dips whenever possible and happy to continue doing so....   Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (13 July 2016)

MLM alert (has $2.3M cash in the bank & is a near term Bauxite producer up in Weipa, QLD)

A close over 3.7c ...on 3m+ vol = breakout begins .. *closed on vwap of 3.8c (+5.56%) on 4.26m vol!*
A close over 4.2c ...on 5m+ vol = major breakout ... to test old tops of Feb 17 2016...at 5.6c

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote= Go

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-29/bauxite-in-demand-by-china-as-global-supply-tightens/7266034

"Path quickly cleared for Bauxite project" - scheduled for production H1 2017

Federal Govt ruling stating MLM does not require any environmental impact statement assessment (for Urquhart Bauxite project) and consequently given this major milestone, it confirms project on track for a low capital start up within H1 of 2017

http://www.publicnow.com/view/649EDAFE07269F52BE805089A39D0778743D2A48

Please DYOR as always .......  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> MLM alert (has $2.3M cash in the bank & is a near term Bauxite producer up in Weipa, QLD)
> 
> A close over 3.7c ...on 3m+ vol = breakout begins .. *closed on vwap of 3.8c (+5.56%) on 4.26m vol!*
> A close over 4.2c ...on 5m+ vol = major breakout ... to test old tops of Feb 17 2016...at 5.6c
> ...




Just a matter of time till MLM breakout above .04c  (with bids stepping up and market depth looking quite healthy/bullish imo).

P.S. Unfortunately missed out on adding more @ .035c/.036c but you never know your luck (finger's crossed)

Cheers!


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Just a matter of time till MLM breakout above .04c  (with bids stepping up and market depth looking quite healthy/bullish imo).
> 
> P.S. Unfortunately missed out on adding more @ .035c/.036c but you never know your luck (finger's crossed)
> 
> Cheers!




Yay.. here we go as perhaps MLM breakout @ .042c (+10.53%) finally away...... 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## pixel (14 July 2016)

a sudden rush of buyers...




I hold. (Might have missed the sudden p&v movement otherwise.)


----------



## newanimal (16 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Yay.. here we go as perhaps MLM breakout @ .042c (+10.53%) finally away......
> Good Luck!!!



This kind of market action really mystifies. Two reversals back to back. Hope the the last one holds.


----------



## pixel (16 July 2016)

newanimal said:


> This kind of market action really mystifies. Two reversals back to back. Hope the the last one holds.




you should watch for buying volume, not just price increase.
MLM lacked any volume of late.


----------



## pixel (16 July 2016)

pixel said:


> you should watch for buying volume, not just price increase.
> MLM lacked any volume of late.




PS: "Volume" is a deceptive measure. A Million shares, at $30 a pop, can be a lot. At 3c though, it's peanuts. Friday's volume may have been a lot better than the daily volume in the previous week, but it still amounted to a mere $70k, something any "interested day trader" won't have problems to stump up just to create a chart configuration that might fool a technically oriented watcher.




So, the move on Wednesday and Thursday finished again as a "false break".
If you want to snip a few pips as a day trader, by all means, watch this stock and join the action. Quite possibly, the Market might stage another breakout attempt. If that were to happen and result in a Higher High, I'd take profit at t he first sign of a reversal.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 July 2016)

pixel said:


> PS: "Volume" is a deceptive measure.



'Relative' volume helps with interpretation. With MLM, any volume increases has the experienced traders selling to the inexperienced traders. They are buying in the troughs and selling on the spikes. At some time it could continue breaking up and up and the home run can be made.


----------



## Tape Trader (19 July 2016)

*Recap*

Here is recap on the stocks I've posted breakouts for:

MNF-Failed/Rebasing
SXY-Failed/Rebasing
MND-Failed/Rebased/Breakout
FNP- Breakout & Trending
SLR- Breakout & Trending

Post links:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&page=107&p=907780#post907780
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&page=107&p=909927#post909927
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&page=108&p=910447#post910447
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&page=109&p=911589#post911589
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&page=109&p=912037#post912037


----------



## Telamelo (22 July 2016)

Apparently BFC was 'tipped in a reputable newsletter recommendation' last night..  currently @ 0.47c +6.82% (market depth show's 344 buyer's for 3.77m units  vs  only 69 seller's for 1.58m units)  
http://www.investing.com/equities/beston-global-food-company-ltd  (suggests this stock is Bullish in short-term; and Bullish in mid-long term.)

Bollinger Bands Analysis:
BFC has closed above the upper band by 33.6%.  If the price is in an uptrend; then this upward trend has a good chance to continue above the upper band potentially by 33.6%. 

http://www.bestonglobalfoods.com.au/investors/?page=asx-announcements

Please DYOR as always....  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Apparently BFC was 'tipped in a reputable newsletter recommendation' last night..  currently @ 0.47c +6.82% (market depth show's 344 buyer's for 3.77m units  vs  only 69 seller's for 1.58m units)
> http://www.investing.com/equities/beston-global-food-company-ltd  (suggests this stock is Bullish in short-term; and Bullish in mid-long term.)
> 
> Bollinger Bands Analysis:
> ...



BFC closed @ 0.48c (+9.09%) on 7.69m volume
https://www.aussiebulls.com/SignalPage.aspx?lang=en&Ticker=BFC.ax

http://au.investing.com/equities/beston-global-food-company-ltd (bullish chart across all indicator's)

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote=+Go+


Please DYOR .............. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (22 July 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> 'Relative' volume helps with interpretation. With MLM, any volume increases has the experienced traders selling to the inexperienced traders. They are buying in the troughs and selling on the spikes. At some time it could continue breaking up and up and the home run can be made.




Thanks for earlier 'MLM feedback' on this thread (points duly noted) - Coincidentally, since rebounded from yesterday's selloff / shakeout / test for supply at high volume. Price somewhat recovered today (+12.90%) to finish above yesterday's high on lower volume indicating willing seller's exhausted. Hopefully price will put in the gains to better reflect the value of the company.
Please DYOR ..........  Cheers tela


----------



## Nortorious (24 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Apparently BFC was 'tipped in a reputable newsletter recommendation' last night..  currently @ 0.47c +6.82% (market depth show's 344 buyer's for 3.77m units  vs  only 69 seller's for 1.58m units)
> http://www.investing.com/equities/beston-global-food-company-ltd  (suggests this stock is Bullish in short-term; and Bullish in mid-long term.)
> 
> Bollinger Bands Analysis:
> ...




Any time I see this "tipped in a reputable newsletter recommendation" my first thought is sell... not buy. Question, if you were a professional trader trying to make $$$, would you be telling everyone else to buy and driving the price up on yourself? Or would you be selling into this new demand to sell at a better price?


----------



## Telamelo (25 July 2016)

Nortorious said:


> Any time I see this "tipped in a reputable newsletter recommendation" my first thought is sell... not buy. Question, if you were a professional trader trying to make $$$, would you be telling everyone else to buy and driving the price up on yourself? Or would you be selling into this new demand to sell at a better price?




BFC looking strong pre-open with 386 buyer's for 4.26M units vs only 68 seller's for 1.36M units .... dyor


----------



## Telamelo (25 July 2016)

BFC vwap today was 0.4927c  on 4.242m volume...  
https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote=+Go+

http://www.afr.com/business/retail/...suing-asxlisted-beston-global-20160724-gqcuxh

Cheers tela


----------



## Porper (25 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> BFC looking strong pre-open with 386 buyer's for 4.26M units vs only 68 seller's for 1.36M units .... dyor




Has broken out of the range but 2 very weak closes. Also note the massive increase in volume the past couple of sessions.

Distribution evident. May need to come back and fill the gap shown before attempting a rally.


----------



## Boggo (27 July 2016)

I like this type of (potential) breakout.

This is a weekly chart so the signal is not valid yet, not until the weekend but it has got my interest mid week for a short list.

(click to expand)


----------



## Tape Trader (29 July 2016)

PGC - Paragon Care

Paragon has been in a trading range for almost 1 year now (see weekly)

Looks set to move towards the top of this range and follow the rest of the healthcares stocks higher.

Did notice a feeder around 0.72 so will have to get through that line of stock first.

Fundamentals seem favourable with their acquisition strategy translating to bottom line profits.

Trade The Tape!


----------



## Telamelo (29 July 2016)

BFC last @0.50c (+4.17%) and momentum building imo 

Sorry as unable to post up a chart from smartphone...

Please dyor as always.

Cheers tela


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (29 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> BFC last @0.50c (+4.17%) and momentum building imo
> Sorry as unable to post up a chart from smartphone...
> Please dyor as always.
> Cheers tela



I did my own research and found this heads up:
http://www.fool.com.au/2015/07/24/why-you-need-to-avoid-beston-global-food-company-limited/


----------



## Telamelo (29 July 2016)

Aussie Ostridge said:


> I did my own research and found this heads up:
> http://www.fool.com.au/2015/07/24/why-you-need-to-avoid-beston-global-food-company-limited/




Thanks Aussie Ostridge as noticed above article was from 1 year ago... 

Ironically, since been recently 'tipped by Port Philip Publishing' (from what I've heard) based on recent positive company announcements etc. whereby they articulate compelling reasons why (they believe) BFC is now a 'strong buy' whilst outlining the risk/reward potential for investors etc. 

Company is due to report soon and I'm simply following the 'money flow momentum' which at this stage is bullish (wonder what they may know that perhaps we don't just yet!? perhaps a sign of potential 'good news' around the corner?).... 

Importantly, the "trend is your friend" in trading/investing as I see it so I'm in for the ride.

Best Wishes, tela


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (31 July 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Thanks Aussie Ostridge as noticed above article was from 1 year ago...
> 
> Ironically, since been recently 'tipped by Port Philip Publishing' (from what I've heard) based on recent positive company announcements etc. whereby they articulate compelling reasons why (they believe) BFC is now a 'strong buy' whilst outlining the risk/reward potential for investors etc.
> 
> ...




No worries, thanks for your stock assessment.
I'm not sure what 'tipped by Small Cap Investigators' would indicate, from my experience they are a bit hit & miss, I'm still holding a bunch of their lagers... not LNC though; never owned. My biggest complaint about that particular tipsters rag is the stop outs are far too low. Now if you had said tipped by QuantTraders I would definitely take notice. I back tested their stock buys over 5 years and found they nailed every break out preceding substantial sustained new highs, I don't know what their stops are though, but they seem very focused on profit not losses or lengthy journalistic write-ups...

BFC came in on my own 'potential break out' scan (two week new high) so was drawn to this forum. Looks interesting but early days for BFC as a listed company, if BFC can break out over recent highs of around 0.58c then will be a good longer term trade. I note the are probably a good short term trade currently (although a weekly doji indicates indecision) possibly up to 0.58c resistance levels at some point.


----------



## Wyatt (31 July 2016)

Here is a chart that looks interesting.




Other companies (ASL & NWH) in mining have fared well recently. F/A is a little scary, but maybe worth a look in the morning.

Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Wyatt (31 July 2016)

Here is another with a 3.4% divvy.




I do like this thread, so keep em coming folks.

Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Tape Trader (2 August 2016)

Tape Trader said:


> PGC - Paragon Care
> 
> Paragon has been in a trading range for almost 1 year now (see weekly)
> 
> ...




*PGC Update*

Paragon broke out & now has come back inside the flag pattern.

That feeder must still be distributing stock or its a trader flush 

Happy Trading


----------



## Telamelo (2 August 2016)

LAU potential breakout to fresh 52 week highs with sp currently @ .52c (+8.33%) and seller's almost gone... showing 28 buyer's vs only 5 seller's!

Announced increase in profit guidance by between +30%-35% anticipated for year ending 30/06/2016.

Please DYOR as always.

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> LAU potential breakout to fresh 52 week highs with sp currently @ .52c (+8.33%) and seller's almost gone... showing 28 buyer's vs only 5 seller's!
> 
> Announced increase in profit guidance by between +30%-35% anticipated for year ending 30/06/2016.
> 
> ...




Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): 73.3+ %D(3): 68.9+ 
RSI (14) : 55.6+
"Suggests LAU is BULLISH in short-term; and BULLISH in mid-long term".

http://au.investing.com/news/stock-...dsay-australia-provides-profit-guidance-37121

http://au.investing.com/equities/lindsay-australia-ltd

Please DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Porper (4 August 2016)

KMD looking to break higher out of the Basing pattern. Better volume today so ideally this will continue. Basing patterns have been doing very well of late.


----------



## Nortorious (4 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Thanks Aussie Ostridge as noticed above article was from 1 year ago...
> 
> Ironically, since been recently 'tipped by Port Philip Publishing' (from what I've heard) based on recent positive company announcements etc. whereby they articulate compelling reasons why (they believe) BFC is now a 'strong buy' whilst outlining the risk/reward potential for investors etc.
> 
> ...




Looking at the weekly chart, I'd say this is trading sideways rather than trending.... don't see what you want to see but see what is actually there


----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2016)

SRI Breakout alert > .03c this morning on 10.97mill volume traded thus far...  please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## pixel (5 August 2016)

Mayne Pharma:
Ascending Triangle in top Darvas Box,
Possible successful break of resistance on the 4th attempt.


----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> SRI Breakout alert > .03c this morning on 10.97mill volume traded thus far...  please dyor as always
> 
> Cheers tela




SRI Breakout points at 2.7c ..and 2.9c .. on 10m Vol .

a close over 3c on 11m+ Vol = Breakout into a new uptrend ....continues .

Does look good on Charts ..to test its old tops at ...4.5c then 5.5c

DYOR


----------



## Nortorious (5 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> BFC vwap today was 0.4927c  on 4.242m volume...
> https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=laa&QuickQuote=+Go+
> 
> http://www.afr.com/business/retail/...suing-asxlisted-beston-global-20160724-gqcuxh
> ...




How's that reputable newsletter tip going Tela? Doesn't look like too much buying is happening (especially today)... Always be careful when you see people advising you to buy. Think about what their motivations are..... it's not usually to make you money I can tell you that much!


----------



## Telamelo (5 August 2016)

Nortorious said:


> How's that reputable newsletter tip going Tela? Doesn't look like too much buying is happening (especially today)... Always be careful when you see people advising you to buy. Think about what their motivations are..... it's not usually to make you money I can tell you that much!




Hey Nortorious, what can I say.. as you did pre-empt about being cautious regarding these so called 'newsletter tips' so got to hand it to you... Fortunately, my stop loss got triggered on BFC before closing down -16%! ouch .......... thanks tela


----------



## Nortorious (5 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Hey Nortorious, what can I say.. as you did pre-empt about being cautious regarding these so called 'newsletter tips' so got to hand it to you... Fortunately, my stop loss got triggered on BFC before closing down -16%! ouch .......... thanks tela




Well I'm glad you used a stop loss Tela. 16% is nothing compared to a 70 or 80% burner..... You are still in the game and fine to fight another day and take another trade.

Risk management is everything in this game and given you have stops already in your approach, I'm sure you are on the path to success.

It's the little lessons like this one over time that will make you a good trader. I'm still on the path myself


----------



## Boggo (6 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Hey Nortorious, what can I say.. as you did pre-empt about being cautious regarding these so called 'newsletter tips' so got to hand it to you... Fortunately, my stop loss got triggered on BFC before closing down -16%! ouch .......... thanks tela




There was a big "heads up" on the 29th on the BFC daily bar chart.

When you look at and compare the open, the high and then the close with a volume of three times that of the previous day - them's not buyers 
Probably the newsletter producers


----------



## Telamelo (6 August 2016)

Nortorious said:


> Well I'm glad you used a stop loss Tela. 16% is nothing compared to a 70 or 80% burner..... You are still in the game and fine to fight another day and take another trade.
> 
> Risk management is everything in this game and given you have stops already in your approach, I'm sure you are on the path to success.
> 
> It's the little lessons like this one over time that will make you a good trader. I'm still on the path myself




Absolutely... having unfortunately learnt the hard way year's ago in holding onto a losing position for ever in eventually selling out for a 90% loss - never ever again. 

Only problem with stop losses are: 

I recently bought FTT on chart breakout above 4.5c and the following day sp got sold down to 4.1c (consequently triggered my stop loss).... lo and behold the next day sp hits 5.7c !? so seems an injustice at the time....... not pleased let me tell you. Happy for FTT holder's nevertheless.........  Cheers!


----------



## Wyatt (8 August 2016)

Hi All,

I am thinking about an entry into this one. Diverse co. with 2% divvy and volume building.




Thoughts?


----------



## Wyatt (8 August 2016)

Hi All,

AAD is trying hard to breakout with 6% divvy potentail




Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Wyatt (8 August 2016)

Hi All,

This looks to be a very interesting weekly chart, because on the left side of the cup and handle looks to be a piece of Toblerone!




Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (9 August 2016)

MAH (12 month) potential breakout at 0.135 to 0.14
BLY looks good also...


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2016)

LAU @52c +4% on 400k vol today.. potential breakout alert as approaching new high's... shows 37 buyer's  vs  only 7 seller's 

Please DYOR  

tela


----------



## barney (10 August 2016)

barney said:


> *Early warning on this one ...  could be too early but it looks ready for another move soon.*
> 
> PNR (Pantoro)recently offered a scrip takeover of the remaining 20% of their Hall Creek project from BNR (Bulletin).
> 
> ...




I posted this back in May and am not posting again to blow my trumpet as my trumpet often goes out of tune  Rather to point out that even though this has risen 100% in 3 months it still looks like breaking further to the upside based not only on Technicals but even more so on Fundamentals ...... Its a Gold stock/story worth doing some research on.  In my view it is possibly the best speculative Gold stock on the ASX (it is already a Gold producer so my opinion is not based on whether they will make money, but how much money they might make)  It wont surprise me if its into the mid 20's in another 3 months if Gold stays strong.

The Chart then and the Chart now tells the story!


----------



## Wyatt (10 August 2016)

Does anyone else think this is a no brainer, with a stop just under $5, target $8 or should I reserve that label for myself.




I do not own, but think I should before it runs away. 

Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Nortorious (10 August 2016)

barney said:


> I posted this back in May and am not posting again to blow my trumpet as my trumpet often goes out of tune  Rather to point out that even though this has risen 100% in 3 months it still looks like breaking further to the upside based not only on Technicals but even more so on Fundamentals ...... Its a Gold stock/story worth doing some research on.  In my view it is possibly the best speculative Gold stock on the ASX (it is already a Gold producer so my opinion is not based on whether they will make money, but how much money they might make)  It wont surprise me if its into the mid 20's in another 3 months if Gold stays strong.
> 
> The Chart then and the Chart now tells the story!




Nice work Barney. I got into this one about a month ago and am very pleased to see how it is going!

Hopefully more in store...


----------



## Porper (10 August 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Does anyone else think this is a no brainer, with a stop just under $5, target $8 or should I reserve that label for myself.
> 
> View attachment 67682
> 
> ...




There are far better trending stocks i.m.o. Yes, it's heading higher but it's choppy and a big area of resistance isn't too far above current levels.


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2016)

Telamelo said:


> LAU @52c +4% on 400k vol today.. potential breakout alert as approaching new high's... shows 37 buyer's  vs  only 7 seller's
> 
> Please DYOR
> 
> tela



https://www.aussiebulls.com/SignalPage.aspx?lang=en&Ticker=LAU.AX

http://au.investing.com/equities/lindsay-australia-ltd


----------



## Boggo (11 August 2016)

Some signs of life in QAN perhaps. (PS. I hold QAN warrants in SMSF)

http://www.afr.com/brand/boss/true-leaders-2016-alan-joyce-qantas-ceo-20160711-gq37e9

(click to expand)


----------



## barney (12 August 2016)

Nortorious said:


> Nice work Barney. I got into this one about a month ago and am very pleased to see how it is going!
> 
> Hopefully more in store...




Cheers M8,

It has had a stellar run. I'm expecting a bit of profit taking to kick in around these levels but given the large buy orders going through recently, any retrace could be a good entry level if the price of Gold stays solid.  Certainly worth watching for anyone not on it yet.


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (12 August 2016)

Aussie Ostridge said:


> MAH (12 month) potential breakout at 0.135 to 0.14
> BLY looks good also...



Clearly the winner in the mining services sector would have to be BKN!
What enthusiastic money chucking we see on a Friday!...
Pump & dump pull back imminent...


----------



## peter2 (15 August 2016)

Today's break-out in *GXL*. A nice chart with a recent classic BO failure to ponder. 
This has not been placed the the ASX Momentum portfolio due to capital risk limit, but it was worth a post. 
The gap fill target presents an acceptable RR.


----------



## Boggo (15 August 2016)

Follow up from earlier post on QAN, convincing breakout today too.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...=5351&page=112&p=915821&viewfull=1#post915821


----------



## Wyatt (15 August 2016)

SSM has achieved liftoff after a recent retest.




Glancing back on the weekly, it looks like a perfect H&S pattern played out.




Hopefully a perfect move north will ensue.


----------



## Kryzz (15 August 2016)

CCL coming up against some serious resistance currently too, looking good.


----------



## Wyatt (16 August 2016)

CDA has potential to breakout into clean air soon.


----------



## 2Finn5 (16 August 2016)

I had not seen this thread, sorry I'm late to the party.  I quite like MVF.  I bought in at 1.84



I suppose it might be on the way down now.


----------



## peter2 (19 August 2016)

I like this chart setup very much. However *IMD* will report on Mon, therefore selecting a logical SL is impossible and the trade is a gamble on the report. Gambling on news is not one of my trading strategies.


----------



## Kryzz (30 August 2016)

MTS displayed here, trending higher since mid last year.


----------



## Telamelo (30 August 2016)

MLM Pivot Point 0.035c+ ..in noting sp closed @.038c on 4,917,513 volume! 
Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): 54.4+ %D(3): 44.8+ 
RSI (14) : 59.3+

http://au.investing.com/equities/metallica-minerals-ltd

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/superchart.aspx?sc=EQU&eg=AU

Please DYOR as always.... tela


----------



## Telamelo (1 September 2016)

MLM price/volume action yesterday suggests that a 'potential pop above .04c' is imminent imo (massive volume a couple of day's ago.. and yesterday held .037c on 'next to nothing' price/volume retrace). 

A 970k bid has just popped up this morning @.037c!

DYOR as always......  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (1 September 2016)

Telamelo said:


> MLM price/volume action yesterday suggests that a 'potential pop above .04c' is imminent imo (massive volume a couple of day's ago.. and yesterday held .037c on 'next to nothing' price/volume retrace).
> 
> A 970k bid has just popped up this morning @.037c!
> 
> DYOR as always......  Cheers tela




MLM - noted that 2nd highest volume day ever of 7.7mill traded today!  Open chart gap @.05c to fill? 

https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/DirectTrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=Mlm&QuickQuote=+Go+

Cheers tela


----------



## Wyatt (1 September 2016)

Triangles...Who's looking for triangles...CLQ has plenty. This one may soon make up it's mind one way or the other.




Telamelo, CLQ is MLM's big brother in Scandium, Nickel and Cobalt, maybe why MLM is getting some attention? The weekly chart has looked interesting for a while


----------



## Wyatt (4 September 2016)

The chart for EML is once again looking interesting after a stellar year and a nasty pullback due to a cap raise among other things. The market liked the recent report and they are involved in the growth industry of gambling (some irony there) The stock did well during the tougher times at the beginning of the year so may have some defensive traits. 




I think it moves into the ASX300 soon so may attract more interest


----------



## Wyatt (4 September 2016)

Does anyone actually do this stuff as it happens or just after the event where you can get it right every time


----------



## rnr (4 September 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Does anyone actually do this stuff as it happens or just after the event where you can get it right every time
> 
> View attachment 67994













What about CLQ from a weekly perspective?


----------



## Wyatt (4 September 2016)

PLS presents potential considering the chart and the arrival of the long awaited BFS, probably coming out this week and an insto recently reported a substantial holding. Hopefully going green in this case will be a winner.
Will this one fly up to .68? Where is our resident expert in descending triangles breakouts Dutchie?


----------



## Telamelo (7 September 2016)

OOK alert/on watch as recently announced "Successful launch of their Akela Platform"
http://au.i3investor.com/servlets/anpth/604886.jsp

Chart shaping up with a pick up in price/volume/momentum yesterday.. Please DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Wyatt (9 September 2016)

SIP all time high close today after recent positive report, prolly a little late for a "potential breakout" but still noteworthy especially considering current market.


----------



## Telamelo (14 September 2016)

Telamelo said:


> OOK alert/on watch as recently announced "Successful launch of their Akela Platform"
> http://au.i3investor.com/servlets/anpth/604886.jsp
> 
> Chart shaping up with a pick up in price/volume/momentum yesterday.. Please DYOR
> ...



OOK closed strongly on it's high @.029c (grapevine rumour is some broker's are 'getting their clients into this one')
http://au.investing.com/equities/ookami-ltd

DYOR .... Cheers tela


----------



## Wyatt (14 September 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This looks to be a very interesting weekly chart, because on the left side of the cup and handle looks to be a piece of Toblerone!
> 
> ...




Update on CUV
Nice to have one going in the right direction.... just. It's a long way to the bottom of the cup.


----------



## cropcos (30 September 2016)

SIP forming a tight consolidation after a swift rise above former highs. Pattern forming on declining volume. appears to be no resistance above. watch for breakout above $1.44


----------



## Kryzz (11 November 2016)

ASB looking good here also:


----------



## Boggo (11 November 2016)

Kryzz said:


> ASB looking good here also:




Yes, looking good on a weekly chart too along with old mate TGA.

(click to expand)


----------



## Kryzz (28 November 2016)

ELD consolidating on the *weekly*


----------



## Wyatt (5 December 2016)

LHC going in the right direction atm


----------



## Wyatt (8 December 2016)

This one has been drifting around for a while now. Can it get support and climb over $6.15 into clean air this time round?


----------



## barney (9 January 2017)

barney said:


> It has had a stellar run. I'm expecting a bit of profit taking to kick in around these levels but given the large buy orders going through recently, any retrace could be a good entry level if the price of Gold stays solid.  Certainly worth watching for anyone not on it yet.




Quoting myself but PNR is playing out as expected. I've been harping on about it for a few months now and it continues to hold up well against a meandering Gold price.  They continue to increase production and find more gold in the ground so I'm happy to be in early.  

Currently giving the 20 cent area a little nudge after a nice consolidation phase although I think the "real" breakout is a little way off given the POG is still finding a bottom. 

Any type of serious move North in the POG over the next few months will see PNR will turn into a serious cash cow.  Spec of the year for mine .... enough ramping for now


----------



## barney (6 February 2017)

barney said:


> Any type of serious move North in the POG over the next few months will see PNR will turn into a serious cash cow.  Spec of the year for mine .... enough ramping for now
> View attachment 69492




Quick follow up on PNR .... starting to look interesting.  Breaking into newer highs with minimal consolidation on the last step. Sometimes they just jump from these positions. We shall see.


----------



## Wyatt (4 March 2017)

MSB ........Now there's a stock that lives in the trend following hall of fame. 2010/11
Has anyone else had a nibble at this one? Did read elsewhere that the B/O was a bag n tag operation, but could be worth a crack as a stop is within reasonable distance and a bit of volume. Looks to be a nice cup n handle on a longer timeframe
All comments welcome, good bad and indifferent.

Wyatt


----------



## Cam019 (4 March 2017)

Wyatt said:


> View attachment 70187
> 
> MSB ........Now there's a stock that lives in the trend following hall of fame. 2010/11
> Has anyone else had a nibble at this one? Did read elsewhere that the B/O was a bag n tag operation, but could be worth a crack as a stop is within reasonable distance and a bit of volume. Looks to be a nice cup n handle on a longer timeframe
> ...




Hi Wyatt,

Just has a quick look at this and these are my thoughts. There seems to be a lot of weakness (no demand bars marked by red arrows) in the background. There are others a little further back as well that I have not marked. The up thrust down bar (green arrow) marks a high at 1.815 on heavy volume which suggests profit taking and supply swamping demand. Although yesterday had an up bar on heavyish volume, it was unable to break the previous high (green arrow) and also unable to close out the day on a high (selling pressure) which suggests to me that sellers who have been caught in a bad spot in the previous 2 months ranging entering the market and trying to sell close to the high to get out of their positions. I personally wouldn't be trading a break out from this chart until I got some more information but that's just me and who knows, I could be completely wrong!


----------



## Wyatt (4 March 2017)

Cam019 said:


> Hi Wyatt,
> 
> Just has a quick look at this and these are my thoughts. There seems to be a lot of weakness (no demand bars marked by red arrows) in the background. There are others a little further back as well that I have not marked. The up thrust down bar (green arrow) marks a high at 1.815 on heavy volume which suggests profit taking and supply swamping demand. Although yesterday had an up bar on heavyish volume, it was unable to break the previous high (green arrow) and also unable to close out the day on a high (selling pressure) which suggests to me that sellers who have been caught in a bad spot in the previous 2 months ranging entering the market and trying to sell close to the high to get out of their positions. I personally wouldn't be trading a break out from this chart until I got some more information but that's just me and who knows, I could be completely wrong!
> 
> View attachment 70188



Hi Cam,
Great reply, I really like your analysis, it makes a whole lot of sense, particularly about the thought processes of other market participants, I thought it looked a bit like the recent B/O of LNG in mid January, but it does not have the drying up of volume seen in that case or the higher lows or as many touches of the resistance line. What it does have is momentum over the medium term.

I would love to see more of your analysis skills, (will have to do a post search) What are you trading atm and why?

Wyatt


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2017)

Cam
In my view you are reading the chart in a completely opposite way than I would
The bars you have marked I look for in a consolidation
They indicate no supply
Which is exactly what I want to see
This has broken out just as I would expect

The coupling of low volume in some circumstances ias weakness is totally incorrect. In my view
A trap many who dabble in VSA fall into

Conversely high volume can and does indicate weakness in context of some charts

Correct reading is VSA flies squarely in the face of common logic

Have a look at CONTEXT
This is where you'll see the difference

If your going to have consistent success you need to study and understand this


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2017)

I think the best I can offer to those interested in *VSA* is think *ONLY* in terms of *SUPPLY*
Stock *ONLY* move relative to supply.

If large amounts of supply swamp demand then holders will seek lower prices to get out
This is generally followed by wide range bars and volume.

If supply is consistently stronger than demand then price will drift lower until supply withdraws.

If supply withdraws and holders hold then price will drift upward as new holders find sellers at higher price.

If supply cannot meet demand as supply withdraws to almost zero ( eg Positive announcement ) where holders are of the same mind as buyers --- thinking it's a good idea to hold this stock
Price will rise quickly on high wide range and high volume.

Until supply feels the price is right to take profit.
Here is where consolidation appears---both sides agree for a time -- within a range.

This change in perspective will go a long way toward changing your thinking from the generally accepted and un informed view of how and why volume and range effect an instruments price.

*FEAR* is a much stronger emotion than *GREED*.

While there is more to chart reading than the above the shift in thinking is a must!


----------



## Cam019 (4 March 2017)

Wyatt said:


> Hi Cam,
> Great reply, I really like your analysis, it makes a whole lot of sense, particularly about the thought processes of other market participants, I thought it looked a bit like the recent B/O of LNG in mid January, but it does not have the drying up of volume seen in that case or the higher lows or as many touches of the resistance line. What it does have is momentum over the medium term.
> 
> I would love to see more of your analysis skills, (will have to do a post search) What are you trading atm and why?
> ...




Thanks Wyatt. I like to use opportunities like this to explain my analysis and hopefully get some feedback on what has been correct and what still needs work. It's always good to get some feedback/guidance from more experienced traders to help me hone my skills. I'm currently in the beginner stages of educating myself in the art of VSA. I'm not really trading too much currently, but if I had to but a label on it, it would be small cap stocks on the ASX using VSA.



tech/a said:


> Cam
> In my view you are reading the chart in a completely opposite way than I would
> The bars you have marked I look for in a consolidation
> They indicate no supply
> ...




Thanks for commenting and critiquing tech/a. I really appreciate the time taken to ultimately guide me in the right direction.



tech/a said:


> I think the best I can offer to those interested in *VSA* is think *ONLY* in terms of *SUPPLY*
> Stock *ONLY* move relative to supply.




This will stick with me!


----------



## Wyatt (4 March 2017)

Thanks Tech/a for the sage advice as always. Your commentaries on trading and psychology are a great asset to all here on ASF.
What are your views on market regime changes, IE most trading style go in and out of sync with the market overall, do you hunt in hot sectors , trying to jump on the latest craze or simply wait for the cream to float to the top or have a combination of complementary models.
Wyatt


----------



## tech/a (5 March 2017)

Wyatt said:


> Thanks Tech/a for the sage advice as always. Your commentaries on trading and psychology are a great asset to all here on ASF.
> What are your views on market regime changes, IE most trading style go in and out of sync with the market overall, do you hunt in hot sectors , trying to jump on the latest craze or simply wait for the cream to float to the top or have a combination of complementary models.
> Wyatt




*Go where the money is and go there often.*

Searches tend to find the performers and often you'll
see a sector coming to the front before the index of that sector
showing strong signs of bullishness.

Timing may not be perfect but you'll have them on watch list if not
trading them.

One thing I have done more of this year is culling stock
which doesn't jump out of the gates. Being aware of shorter timeframes.

With so many prospects I have no problem finding others and putting
stock back on watch lists.

Letting runners run and culling non performers has shown a drop in
winners but a vast increase in winning trade % V Losing trade %.

Very few in comparison to those found are left to run.
Losses are either brokerage or at worst 1% of capital.
Even though a 2% stop is set for position sizing ONLY.


----------



## Cam019 (7 March 2017)

Cam019 said:


> I personally wouldn't be trading a break out from this chart until I got some more information but that's just me and who knows, I could be completely wrong!




Today, to satisfy my curiosity, I checked the chart for MSB. What do you know... I was completely wrong! 




So if I take take tech/a's advice and think only in terms of supply, what can I see? Friday (3rd last bar) we have a high volume wide range up bar closing slightly off the high which indicates the majority of supply has withdrawn, but not all, due to the bar closing off the days high. Mondays bar. Up bar on a narrow spread with reduced volume. Not 100% sure, but it seems like supply is withdrawing enough for supply to be weaker than demand, hence the close up from the previous day. (What confuses me though is the fact that the bar closed very close to the low of the day, which would indicate supply in the market). Today's bar is a wide range up bar on high volume indicating supply has completely withdrawn allowing the bar to close on a high.


----------



## tech/a (7 March 2017)

Cam019 said:


> Today, to satisfy my curiosity, I checked the chart for MSB. What do you know... I was completely wrong!
> 
> View attachment 70228
> 
> ...




Perhaps I can help.

After a wider range breakout bar the next bar tells us a lot
This small squat bar is the biggest green light you'll ever see.

Volume was moderate and even so supply couldn't make a dent.
I look for how far the next bar protrudes into the breakout bar
This ideally should be less than 25% and in this case it's about 10 

Large range breakout bars in fact most large range bars will be tested 
Or you'll see an inside day. How this occurs tells us what is highly likely
To happen next.----it happened.

So tomorrow the dance continues.
We expect to see testing of the breakout continuation.
At some point holders will consider the stock to be at a good
Price to sell.
It will be clear as to whether buyers think it's a good buy.

Watch for high volume it will be weakness and could be temporary.
Watch for rising on low volume --- no supply.

So still bullish but cautious.
Now I would be at B/E in the trade if I was in it.

I'm now interested in maximising profit.


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2017)

Price is powering along without supply having much of an effect yet.
price is gapping on open and closing on its high. Volume is increasing but not
at a rate to be alarmed at. You have to be alert to maximise your profits on these
It will turn on a dime. I low volume consolidation would be best at this point.
A high increase in volume and a reversal bar will not bode well.

If It gaps open I would have a stop at $2.04. If that's taken out then in my view
this run is over for a while.
If it simply reverses my stop would be a tick below todays low.(Could have an inside day).

*This is an interesting chart and a great breakout!*


----------



## Wyatt (8 March 2017)

Is PNC worthy? 4% divvy or is the sector a bit risky right now.


CDV kicked on today, great funnymentals although questions with ore type & recovery rates. Drill results imminent?


This chart looks like a potential breakdown.


Cheers,
Wyatt


----------



## Boggo (8 March 2017)

MSB, it's got the attention of my weekly system too tech/a  

(Weekly chart - click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2017)

Nice Wyatt

Boggs could be the beginning!


----------



## Arq199 (10 March 2017)

Been watching MSB last few days. Was being pretty conservative and haven't bought in pending today's movements.

It's filled the gap perfectly on open today. Stops it from being a huge breakout contender, but certainly doesn't cross it off my list - filling the gap to me means it isn't going crazy, but it could continue a nice surge upwards. The question now becomes whether it finds support having filled the gap, or whether it tanks back down to nothing territory.

I'll be watching through the day.


----------



## Arq199 (10 March 2017)

Nup. Never mind. It's stabilised a bit, but I'd really rather see the support building on the buy side to be confident it won't just collapse next week. Without the volume or the support, it's too risky for me.


----------



## Boggo (21 March 2017)

Seems to be on the way nicely today, up over 8%


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2017)

Arq199 said:


> Been watching MSB last few days. Was being pretty conservative and haven't bought in pending today's movements.
> 
> It's filled the gap perfectly on open today. Stops it from being a huge breakout contender, but certainly doesn't cross it off my list - filling the gap to me means it isn't going crazy, but it could continue a nice surge upwards. The question now becomes whether it finds support having filled the gap, or whether it tanks back down to nothing territory.
> 
> I'll be watching through the day.




Weekly cuts out some noise


----------



## Kryzz (26 March 2017)

BKL showing some signs of life, weekly chart shown here.


----------



## Kryzz (26 March 2017)

FXJ another weekly chart here that has been ranging for some time


----------



## PeterJ (26 March 2017)

HZR is shaping up well
a close above .80 c !


----------



## Kryzz (2 April 2017)

Was stopped out of CGC last month, watching closely for another breakout hopefully.


----------



## Wyatt (2 April 2017)

Has this stock been effected by the QLD/NSW floods at all? From memory they do a lot of mushrooms in SA, not sure about the rest. Nice chart with medium term momentum, have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Arq199 (5 April 2017)

Liking OSL today if anyone wants to throw up a chart.


----------



## Boggo (5 April 2017)

Arq199 said:


> Liking OSL today if anyone wants to throw up a chart.






kennas said:


> All those people who have been watching a stock and can see that it might be *about * to breakout now have a place to put it. Of course, *this can not just be an opportunity to ramp your stock, and I suggest there must be some logic and analysis behind your pick. A chart would almost seem essential.*




If you tick a few of those items off from the first post in this thread then you may get some discussion.


----------



## Arq199 (5 April 2017)

Boggo said:


> If you tick a few of those items off from the first post in this thread then you may get some discussion.



Apologies. I wasn't attempting to ramp. Oncosil is small-cap, for sure- but I have seen a bunch of people on here discussing it and tipping it in the comps, so I figured there was a chance someone else here was following it. Plus, my skill at tech analysis is quite low, so I figured one here might have more knowledge and ability at this than me. Then again, I suppose the point of all this is that I shouldn't be trying to get other people to do my job for me. Fair cop there I suppose. 

For what it's worth, this is what I see:






Generally, I've preferred to grab stocks when they're breaking long-term trends, whereas this is one has jumped up on a breaking a short term trend, which makes me think that anyone looking at jumping in now may have missed the boat. As for where the top is, I have no idea. Wouldn't be surprised for it to open inside tomorrow. I like it for its fundamentals more than its technical, but I wasn't expecting any big announcements until Sept-Oct when its EU approval is due, so I wouldn't be surprised if it finds its top and then tapers off again as everyone waits for news.


----------



## Boggo (5 April 2017)

All good.
Occasionally one or two pop up in my scan in the area of 0.09c to 0.10c, can't think of an example at the moment.
I tend to like those as there of often a clear resistance/support area around the 10c mark and below the 10c they move in 0.01 steps and then one they break out they are in 0.05 steps, better for stops etc imo.

Cheers


----------



## Cam019 (6 April 2017)

Arq199 said:


> For what it's worth, this is what I see:
> 
> View attachment 70625
> 
> ...




Just thought I would mention that this should have probably been posted to the Outstanding Breakouts Thread.

*OSL
*
Interesting day for OSL today. Down bar on high high volume closing on the low. Supply overcoming demand. This now seems fairly obvious when we look at yesterdays bar. Even though it was a wide range up bar on extreme volume, the close for the day was almost half way down the bars range, indicating quite a large amount of supply. I expect to see consolidation between 0.11c - 0.14c.
*

*


----------



## pixel (6 April 2017)

Cam019 said:


> Just thought I would mention that this should have probably been posted to the Outstanding Breakouts Thread.
> 
> *OSL
> *
> ...



good points.
Sold today and placed a buy order at 11c.


----------



## rnr (11 April 2017)

Yesterday, prior to the ASX open, I posted a weekly chart in the Petrel Energy (PRL) stock thread.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/prl-petrel-energy.24273/#post-944190




Given yesterdays action in this stock I thought it may be better to post a daily chart in this thread.

I do not hold any shares in PRL.


----------



## Cam019 (11 April 2017)

rnr said:


> Yesterday, prior to the ASX open, I posted a weekly chart in the Petrel Energy (PRL) stock thread.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/prl-petrel-energy.24273/#post-944190
> 
> View attachment 70675
> ...




I hate to be pedantic, but this is clearly a breakout. It really should be posted here, in the 'Outstanding Breakouts' thread.

I currently hold a position in PRL.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

THD looks set to crack next resistance (hourly chart)




I bought early - see THD thread


----------



## barney (5 June 2017)

barney said:


> Quick follow up on PNR .... starting to look interesting.  Breaking into newer highs with minimal consolidation on the last step. Sometimes they just jump from these positions. We shall see.




Posted the above a few months ago and it promptly retraced Today PNR is threatening to jump above 5 year highs after another solid move up.  Given the history of the share price I expect there will likely be another period of consolidation but with the high grade gold veins they keep finding you can never be sure when a breakout might happen.  Still consider it the Spec of the year for my money.


----------



## kid hustlr (4 July 2017)

TBH a chance?


----------



## Wyatt (6 September 2017)

The chart of AQG looks close to B/O. Projects in Turkey, they have an 80% share of Copler project which is currently operating a gold oxide mine and expanding to sulfide mining, which is 50% complete. FWIW


----------



## Arq199 (7 September 2017)

Wyatt said:


> The chart of AQG looks close to B/O. Projects in Turkey, they have an 80% share of Copler project which is currently operating a gold oxide mine and expanding to sulfide mining, which is 50% complete. FWIW
> View attachment 72512



Looks like it just broke the year long downtrend as well. I'll be interested to watch today. Thanks for sharing Wyatt.


----------



## Wyatt (8 September 2017)

AQG might have finally found some favor and started to climb over resistance. What would Rog do?


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

Wyatt said:


> AQG might have finally found some favor and started to climb over resistance. What would Rog do?



Thanks mate
I was just preparing a post to the same effect.
Be aware though that the initial rush may well be just that and prove a "false break". IMHO, sp must not break back below $2.30 but prove that the break level has become new support. Only then will I be willing to start a position. Maybe in today's Close?


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

Another likely breaker-outer is my old mate, Lucapa.
It's been sold off for quite some time, but got a lift after this morning's news of the 7th diamond sale this year. If the photos and coinciding Conference Presentation can't do the trick, I'm afraid nothing will. I'm watching the resistance at 27c. That must break and turn into holding support.


----------



## Porper (18 September 2017)

Not enough volume for us   to be involved although it has increased during the recent rally. If this breakout in GCS sticks it could be a goer.


----------



## SuperGlue (19 September 2017)

Potential BO me think.
Financial results about a month away.

Thoughts..





Please DYOR


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 September 2017)

I have barely traded for about 3 weeks.  

Today there's a few big caps stirring at long last.


----------



## rb250660 (19 September 2017)

WOR is in a great trend isn't it. Must be all those low cost people they sacked in China and then replace with even lower cost people in India. Since Grill left it stopped being a great Aussie engineering company. Now it's run by an accountant.


----------



## Porper (21 September 2017)

Porper said:


> Not enough volume for us   to be involved although it has increased during the recent rally. If this breakout in GCS sticks it could be a goer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice breakout but looking for a retest of the breakout area over the coming days for another buying opportunity. Not holding as volume too thin.


----------



## Porper (20 October 2017)

Porper said:


> Nice breakout but looking for a retest of the breakout area over the coming days for another buying opportunity. Not holding as volume too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A lot of these smaller cap stocks have broken out of basing/consolidation patterns. Measured move out of the pattern almost achieved...BUT...it looks like it's going to be a 5-wave move higher due to the wave equality projection ($0.795) being overcome. Next target $0.965 which is the 1.618 projection of the 1st leg higher. Then consolidation before further strength. Let's see!!


----------



## Kryzz (28 October 2017)

ORG a potential candidate on the weekly.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 October 2017)

Porper said:


> A lot of these smaller cap stocks have broken out of basing/consolidation patterns. Measured move out of the pattern almost achieved...



The significant high on 7/2/2013 was $0.89 ($0.86 recenly achieved) and price looks certain (can I state that ) to break above. The significant low on 12/1/2012 was $0.98 and possible area of resistance. Long term aim for mine is $1.40 - $1.50 and that being around the April 2012 significant high. Interesting multi year basing and thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Kryzz (3 December 2017)

GOR might be another candidate to follow with DCN & SBM


----------



## Wyatt (11 December 2017)

MSB a speccy from way back is getting a bit of volume atm and threatening a sloppy resistance line. Trading under a critical MA, so not too keen myself, but may have based.
Curiously is no.1 undervalued stock on CMC platform


----------



## pixel (12 December 2017)

THD - see there: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/thd-thred-limited.23413/page-2#post-967589


----------



## pixel (13 December 2017)

and PIQ - could pull back to test break level


----------



## Kryzz (8 January 2018)

I feel like I could post charts non stop here with current conditions, a few for consideration below if they haven't been mentioned already. Also noticing a lot of IPOs from last year breaking upward from early bases.


----------



## greggles (9 January 2018)

Keep posting Kryzz. That's what this thread is for. Great charts!


----------



## Zero Sum Game (9 January 2018)

Change in trend for RNT, which started after a director buying a decent parcel. Another director transaction today... Seems to be something brewing? Should hopefully keep me above PZ99 in the January tipping comp! (Can't let him win 'em all!)


----------



## PZ99 (9 January 2018)

I think you have a good chance!

Thanks for the tip. I'll put that one on my watchlist 

JDR might be one to watch. Peaked and retraced today. Could repeat tomorrow.


----------



## Kryzz (15 January 2018)

Some weeklies and a couple of daily's too


----------



## Wyatt (23 January 2018)

MP1 looking interesting again after a few legs up and possible move through recent congestion
	

		
			
		

		
	




I hold a few


----------



## pixel (23 January 2018)

It seems we missed BOT. Will we get a chance on a pullback?


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

pixel said:


> It seems we missed BOT. Will we get a chance on a pullback?
> 
> View attachment 85844



Not a know it all but upswing is coz BOT awaiting release of results of pimple trial. Buy the rumor sort of thing. If bad, there will be a retrace, but if good then maybe not so much. Time will tell if it was cheap at 10c.


----------



## Wyatt (23 January 2018)

SDA looking for ATH close, recent broker upgrade, good momentum



IRI looking good as well


----------



## Kryzz (28 January 2018)

Kryzz said:


> GOR might be another candidate to follow with DCN & SBM
> View attachment 85045




GOR taken off this past fortnight. Plenty of these in the gold sector atm.


----------



## noirua (7 February 2018)

White Energy WEC may well break out suddenly on the result of an Arbitration case in Singapore. WEC won at tranche 2 but Bayan have appealed. This appeal is due to take place from Monday 5th February.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2018)

Red Rock Resources PLC LSE:RRR is an AIM market micro-cap mining company. It owns 1.19% of Aussie Jupiter Mines Limited and 0.75% royalties on all iron ore production from their Mount Ida project plus a further US$8 million from Anglo Pacific on reaching commercial production.
http://www.alignresearch.co.uk/red-...t-ida-developments-go-unnoticed-shareholders/

Red Rock also has US$3 million in 3% gold royalties from Para Resources on production at El Limon and in addition US$780K by 1st April for return of loan plus interest.
RRR are due a payment from Steelmin which will give them about US$2.2million this month and they own 22% of Steelmin in Bosnia Herzegovina.
http://www.rrrplc.com


----------



## greggles (12 March 2018)

ATS about to break through into blue sky territory.


----------



## barney (11 April 2018)

PNR continues to outperform the market.  Trying to get above the recent consolidation range and break into the mid 30's on increasing volume.  They will be releasing an updated resource announcement this month and going by the last two years of continuous over performance, I'd say its going to be pretty impressive. I hold and am very glad I do


----------



## greggles (11 April 2018)

Troy Resources advancing towards 13c. Support until May 2017 and resistance after that. Can it push through?


----------



## Kryzz (27 May 2018)

Some charts of interest potentially!

PMV
WOW - monthly chart attached, ticking along nicely. 
PHK
VRT - my fave from this list, looking to break higher from an 18 month basing pattern
OFX


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2018)

Some nice prospects there Kryss

One of your old ones ATS is looking more 
promising.


----------



## Kryzz (27 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> Some nice prospects there Kryss
> 
> One of your old ones ATS is looking more
> promising.




Thanks Tech. I think Greggles called out ATS - moving up nicely too.


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2018)

Yes Greggles certainly posts some interesting charts
Keep it up guys


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

White Energy WEC - how can this chart possibly be giving a potential breakout alert, by golly gosh? The answer is, "It's not".
Why post it then? Well guys, it's because it could rise from a paltry 4c to 30c.

The present claim by WEC:
*http://www.asiaone.com/singapore/11b-dispute-first-case-heard

The case first started in November 2011 and the Singapore Arbitration Court ruled in favour of White Energy in June 2017 - tranche 2. PT Bayan have appealed the tranche 2 decision and that was dealt with in February 2018 - a decision is awaited. After this the case moves to Tranche 3, The Award.
https://hotcopper.com.au/threads/an...energy.3566514/?post_id=26081862#.Wwq1DI4VFPY*

PT Bayan's holding of 56.05% of Kangaroo Resources KRL is frozen by The Australian High Court pending the outcome in Singapore. PT Bayan are now considering a bid for the remaining outstanding shares.


----------



## Kryzz (10 July 2018)

Z1P & DDR breakout potentials here, DDR quite thin trading (trending nicely over the past few years though)


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 July 2018)

Z1P does look the goods. Buy stop at .935???


----------



## Kryzz (18 July 2018)

View attachment 88425

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Wysiwyg said:


> Z1P does look the goods. Buy stop at .935???




Z1P plus 13% since last week, decent volume coming into this stock past few sessions too. Lets see if it follows on the coat-tail of Afterpay on its current run.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 August 2018)

Kryzz said:


> Z1P plus 13% since last week, decent volume coming into this stock past few sessions too. Lets see if it follows on the coat-tail of Afterpay on its current run.



Failed to follow through as usually is the case.


----------



## Kryzz (14 August 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Failed to follow through as usually is the case.



Yep, didn't stick. Price getting too erratic here.

CMW is another candidate in a decent sector, consolidating around recent highs for the past couple of months.


----------



## Kryzz (14 August 2018)

Kryzz said:


> Yep, didn't stick. Price getting too erratic here.
> 
> CMW is another candidate in a decent sector, consolidating around recent highs for the past couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 88870




Caution on the above with earnings next week though!


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 August 2018)

Kryzz said:


> CMW is another candidate in a decent sector, consolidating around recent highs for the past couple of months.



I bought Cromwell for the good dividends years ago as that is all it is about. A steady income stock. It could break higher but not much if so.


----------



## barney (30 August 2018)

BCN … Beacon Minerals.  Looking for a break on Monday after Funding announcement finalised.  Full rundown on BCN thread


----------



## Wyatt (2 September 2018)

MAH looking OK on the charts with above average volume on the breakout. Fundamentally looks better than recent years with increasing future order book, apparently.






I have a small position DYOR


----------



## PZ99 (5 September 2018)

4CE might repeat yesterdays' run despite the speeding ticket based on the pre-open bids.

No ann as yet but there was this response to the ASX listed as market sensitive.

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## cropcos (19 November 2018)

VOC going against the broader market trend and consolidating. watching for a break through $3.60


----------



## cropcos (16 December 2018)

AHY basing and forming a flag pattern. Volume declining on the flag and looks ready to break higher. Caution required given the low daily volume


----------



## Init (30 January 2019)

CWN 

Looking firstly at the monthly, there has been long standing ascending support tested 5-8 times over 9 years.




Now looking at daily, the stock has recently reached the long-standing support line meeting resistance twice at moderate to good volume. A support trend has begun ascending, tested 3-5 times, with a pennant/ascending triangle beginning to form for possible breakout.

This consolidation period has lasted quite a bit longer than previous times the stock has hit its long standing support trend.


----------



## Init (30 January 2019)

DLX

Similar story to previous post. Long standing upwards support tested 4-7 times over 5 years.





Looking at daily, long-standing support level met with high volume support on the 21st. Formation of upwards trending support level in formation of ascending triangle/wedge for possible breakout if stock push through resistance level.


----------



## Sdajii (4 February 2019)

This looks just about ready to go


----------



## Init (4 February 2019)

Sdajii said:


> This looks just about ready to go




Looks like the trend line drawn has been a level of support/resistance in the past. I would wait for a test of the support line before going forward personally.  Rekon it will dip back down to the $15 mark.


----------



## greggles (6 February 2019)

Silex Systems has gapped up today and is flirting with resistance at 25c.


----------



## Sdajii (7 February 2019)

Init said:


> Looks like the trend line drawn has been a level of support/resistance in the past. I would wait for a test of the support line before going forward personally.  Rekon it will dip back down to the $15 mark.
> View attachment 91909




It broke out as I expected, glad I didn't wait! Given that it has now broken out, would you still expect it to dip back to $15 or would you say that is now unlikely? I wasn't convinced it was going to fill the gap when I saw the triangle forming, and am seeing it as less likely now, though I admit I'm not the best technical guy around.


----------



## PZ99 (23 May 2019)

IBX - not holding but pre open looks like a blast...

Imagion Biosystems successfully completes toxicology study MELBOURNE —



Spoiler: Clicky :)



Imagion Biosystems Limited (ASX: IBX), a company dedicated to improving healthcare through the early detection of cancer, has achieved a key milestone in its progress to first-in-human testing with the successful completion of a toxicology safety study of its lead MagSenseTM nanoparticle formulation for the detection of HER2 metastatic breast cancer.

The study was completed on time and no observable adverse effects were reported. Based on recommendations from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) the Company had engaged a contract research organization to undertake the toxicology study following Good Laboratory Practices (GLP). The safety demonstrated in the toxicology study report will be used to support filings with regulatory and clinical authorities to proceed to first-in-human testing. “While we fully expected this outcome, it is good to have this hard evidence in hand,” said Bob Proulx, Executive Chairman. “The assessment of toxicological safety of our nanoparticle formulation is a big derisking step. We will be breaking new ground in medical imaging bringing a targeted bio-safe iron oxide nanoparticle to first-in-human studies.” -ENDS




About Imagion Biosystems Imagion Biosystems is developing a new non-radioactive and safe diagnostic imaging technology. Combining biotechnology and nanotechnology the Company aims to detect cancer and other diseases earlier and with higher specificity than is currently possible. Imagion Biosystems listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) in June 2017.

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/doc...lc2lnbmFsL2Vycm9ycGFnZXMvcGRmZGVsYXllZC5qc3A=


----------



## investtrader (23 May 2019)

IRI (Weekly)
I follow a few of the best fund managers holdings and just put their published holdings in a watchlist(normally just system trade). This is held by Ophir Fund. Potential H&S with target If it gets abovee circa 2.83. Like to see a bit of volume come in though.


----------



## investtrader (23 May 2019)

LOV (Weekly)
Same fund manager. Similar pattern.  This one looks like it has already broken resistance, but weekly bar is not finished until tomorrow. Volume not great.


----------



## kenny (23 May 2019)

investtrader said:


> LOV (Weekly)
> Same fund manager. Similar pattern.  This one looks like it has already broken resistance, but weekly bar is not finished until tomorrow. Volume not great.




One potential impact was today's WAM/FGX/FGG Investment forum where Ronni Chalmers of CBG Asset Management chose LOV as their one pick for the coming 12 months.


----------



## investtrader (28 May 2019)

IRI behaving nicely.


----------



## barney (29 May 2019)

investtrader said:


> IRI behaving nicely.




Nice break on modest Volume  Doesn't look to be much overhead resistance now either.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 June 2019)

Well, well.
DCN  Dacian
Down around 70 % yesterday after a sneaky sizeable profit downgrade Ann, 2 minutes before market open.
        Set for a rally today?
        Me thinks from close price of 0.515, we might get close to 70% back up today which in real terms, is only around 25% of yesterday's behemoth loss.
        Even a dead cat bounces, when dropped from that height. Meeeooowwwww.
        These are my internal thoughts and I am a frog. Obviously, not financial advice. Pure frog spawn only.
        FRock


----------



## frugal.rock (6 June 2019)

Oh, LKE
Lake Resources also looks like a day at the Dapto Dog's.
Hahaha. Closed at .105.
Currently in  trade Holt, but Ann expected shortly. 
Rock the casbah.
FRock


----------



## frugal.rock (7 June 2019)

Well, well, well. 
DCN.
It seems the cat bounced off a window ledge yesterday morning!
Question is now, how tall is the building?
I realised in above DCN post, froggy said "today", froggy meant to say "someday". Down around another 15% yesterday and 5% today.
Personally, I am down 20% at the moment, ouch 
Morningstar still currently rates as a buy with value at $0.99 (Bell potter broker). Waiting for the weak hands to be gone. 
Is it a bargain at current price of 0.42 ?
Is the sell down slowing or being Friday, going to continue into next week? Waiting and seeing.
FRock.


----------



## Zaxon (7 June 2019)

This is the latest graph of TNY, a much discussed share on this forum.



If we trace the sell down through Apr, Jun, and the subsequent on-risking up through Apr 2019, I think you can see a definite break-out occuring.  Look at the circled volatility in late April and the momentum gaining traction from October.


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 June 2019)

Zaxon said:


> This is the latest graph of TNY, a much discussed share on this forum.
> View attachment 95290
> 
> 
> If we trace the sell down through Apr, Jun, and the subsequent on-risking up through Apr 2019, I think you can see a definite break-out occuring.  Look at the circled volatility in late April and the momentum gaining traction from October.




the infamous two-toe bat-bird with rabbits ears and egg stuck in the tail, pattern


----------



## Zaxon (7 June 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> the infamous two-toe bat-bird with rabbits ears and egg stuck in the tail, pattern



Eggzactly!  Best not to put all your eggs in one basket when it comes to a share like this.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 June 2019)

From A to Z.

You might want to have a look at ARQ...
If it resists 0.70 over the next few hours, days, weeks? watch for the "in favour" sentiment. Likely to be an all stops slow ride, but, is looking like a good long termer, around current level of 0.71
Stock crashed basically from announcing interim dividend removal for this half, restructuring internals for cost reduction with the intentions of a more profitable business.
I am looking forward to the end of year dividend but am expecting it to recover back to 0.95 in a reasonable amount of time, (possibly in days, most likely weeks to months)
DYOR.
An option either way would see you covered.
Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (28 June 2019)

Z1P.

My my. ! I feel like a ziphead.
Have watched it for the last two days... currently around 3.50, third day of large increases.
If it breaks free from the 3.50 mark soon, (next hour or so), and it's still "in favour", I don't see why it won't get to another stupid? high level today.
Beware the 2pm monster, is it still hungry? Or is it over fed and badly backed up....
Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (28 June 2019)

I missed a few in between A and Z.
So here is the filler.
LKE.
Good news ann? expected any day now on current lithium brine drilling results. They seem to be sitting on a winner.? At 0.077 currently.
DYOR.
 Froggy would hop onto this one if froggy had any cash...
Flies for sale...,
 any takers? haha


----------



## frugal.rock (2 July 2019)

So, anyone watching ARQ ?

We may have hit bottom finally!?
Note to self, , you only know when a stock has hit bottom after the fact... der. A suitable period of time consolidating around the the bottom is still a good thing, patience lad, patience.. Avoid the false starts.
Now waiting for the fat frog to fall off the heavy end of the depth see-saw and hopefully will get a yee-haw!
Cheers,
FRock
PS, is a slow breakout still a breakout? Something for froggy to ponder. frog, ponder, get it...?!  Haha


----------



## barney (2 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> So, anyone watching ARQ ? We may have hit bottom finally!? Note to self, , you only know when a stock has hit bottom after the fact... der. A suitable period of time consolidating around the the bottom is still a good thing, patience lad, patience.. Avoid the false starts.Now waiting for the fat frog to fall off the heavy end of the depth see-saw and hopefully will get a yee-haw!Cheers,FRock PS, is a slow breakout still a breakout? Something for froggy to ponder. frog, ponder, get it...?!  Haha




  Very amusing …….. 

Tell me Froggy …. You don't happen to juggle knives for a living by any chance?

I used to do that a lot but I don't have any fingers left

LKE is starting to look ok


----------



## PZ99 (18 July 2019)

PZ99 said:


> IBX - not holding but pre open looks like a blast...
> 
> Imagion Biosystems successfully completes toxicology study MELBOURNE —
> 
> ...



Better late than never I guess. Up 200%.


----------



## barney (18 July 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Better late than never I guess. Up 200%.




Wouldn't that be nice


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2019)

barney said:


> Very amusing ……..
> 
> Tell me Froggy …. You don't happen to juggle knives for a living by any chance?
> 
> ...




Juggling knives? I seem to have been juggling lemons!

Lost a packet on ARQ and DCN, however, I did nervously juggle the DCN knifedge for yesterday and today for modest profits but still down on it overall.
ARQ, one would expect for it to get pumped up at some stage, timing it to have some cash available is a different story.
So, LKE, bunch of announcements after closing today, should see a opening reaction tomorrow. LTR went to town today, going great guns. Bit pricey.
If you have overlooked BMG, time for a good look into it. Another lithium brine development with commencement drilling iminent. Froggy is banking on BMG with the pre-conception of BMG turning into another LKE or LTR. 
MGT seems to be getting close to pulling it's finger out, as does IBG.
BCT is little known and is tied up with SIG.
Now, onto Finny and the next run, FTC, how long before we get the march q results? No news is good news, right?
Ending the rant with Z1P, has been hanging in there, consolidating, it has resisted dropping hard below $ 3.00 and has risen modestly despite the volume trending conversely.
Cheers
F.Rock


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Juggling knives? I seem to have been juggling lemons!




DCN has been doing well … just broken back above the initial gap down level.  Plenty of Gold in the ground so won't be surprised if that nasty gap gets sorted over the next few months.

Mixed bag with the Lithium Stocks. LKE should be a big improver once sentiment improves … LTR has gone mad


----------



## frugal.rock (24 July 2019)

Forget DCN for the time being.

Z1P , off and racing, 
and there 20 minutes in, at the first bend and $ 3.42 is the lead followed by 7.55%, $ 3.44 is now ahead by a nose with $ 3.46 breathing on the lens and fogging it up, 8.8% is flying around the outside.
$ 3.49 comes from behind to take the lead and is anyone surprised?
$ 3.50 or 10% by a nose.
Giddy up.
Elvis has left the building.
Thank you, thank you very much.
F.Rock


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Z1P , off and racing,
> and there 20 minutes in, at the first bend and $ 3.42 is the lead followed by 7.55%, $ 3.44 is now ahead by a nose with $ 3.46 breathing on the lens and fogging it up, 8.8% is flying around the outside.
> $ 3.49 comes from behind to take the lead and is anyone surprised?
> $ 3.50 or 10% by a nose. Giddy up.




Lol …. I was half expecting "Winks" to make an appearance there for a second

Z1P is certainly bouncing today.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 July 2019)

There will be a winx if Z1P breaks 3.50 plopperley.
Currently at 3.54 aka 11.3%.
My thoughts out loud, if it holds above 3.50 plopperley, wait for the iminent re-run up to 4.00.
Zippity do dar, zippity day, time to earn some real knicker.

Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (24 July 2019)

If Z1P price has behaved like that with Q results, FTC could be expected to get amped big one eh bloke.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> FTC could be expected to get amped big one eh bloke.




They seem to spend a lot of moola.  A lot of punters still with hot fingers who might be looking to break even if they get another chance after last April push … In saying that, the SP seems very pliable on modest Volume if they decide to move it again so you may well be right.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2019)

Some good results for FTC however
I think they got a monkey with a autotype typewriter to write the results report! lol
If they can pickup another big contract or 2, growth of profit margins will be interesting to say the least. 
Now, if only they incorporated a Z1P head or Dafterpay style credit system, Sheesh. That would get interesting!

I noticed LNY is showing a sofisticated? investor buy up this morning for no apparent reason... obviously there's a reason we ain't privvy to?!

F.Rock


----------



## barney (26 July 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I noticed LNY is showing a sofisticated? investor buy up this morning for no apparent reason... obviously there's a reason we ain't privvy to?!




They are making some handy cash from the Gold processing at their Agate Creek project …… hitting some nice grades at low levels as well recently.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2019)

Thanks Barney, I missed that one.
The silly app I use (W) often doesn't show sensitive announcement icons, and inversely often shows icons when there isn't any...grrrr

I think I have mentioned IBG (Ironbark Zinc) before.
Director Danny Segman is still busy buying in I see!
For a speccie currently at 1.6c, it's showing the signs of recent volume increases and looks enticing at current price.
I hold and got in at 1.8c, poor timing as usual! Not too worried about it though as IBG has spent most of the last 10 years over 5c...
However, it feels like something's brewing. It's all about the vibe and that. Ah, peace and serenity!
Cheers! DYOR
F.Rock


----------



## barney (5 August 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I think I have mentioned IBG (Ironbark Zinc) before.
> Director Danny Segman is still busy buying in I see!




Always good to see Directors stumping up to buy Shares on market …. The lack of cash is a short term concern of course.  The chart is very "scary" with no reprieve from the down trend, but, if the down trend does finish/reverse, there is no better time to buy than the last Low


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2019)

Yaarrrp. 
My butt has 20/20 vision.
Hindsight.?. haha.

You could be right, possible capital raising?
IBG currently in trade holt, pending good/bad/indifferent? news announcement, due by Thursday morning. 
Currently bid 0.015/ offer 0.016 with no apparent interest being shown in either direction, for the time being.
I can imagine a director would be very reluctant to release a bad news announcement after said director has been buying up (down) for some period of time.
That said, yes, the chart is scary.
I like the 'cat sitting playing formation' best viewed on the 3 month chart. 
Shows a modest false start at low volume. 
Will have to wait and see. 
Probably a good time to be in a holt with the apparent market correction currently occuring...ouch.
Will it run over a few days? -10%?
F.Rock


----------



## barney (6 August 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> You could be right, possible capital raising?




Nah … they are to announce the results of the court hearing between them and Glencore. Directors didn't want to appoint another Glencore rep to the board so GC took them to court. Squabbles at Board level are generally not great for S/H's but at least the matter will be sorted.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 August 2019)

Thanks Barney. I seem to have missed news again...
In other news,
JDR
Do you have Jadar on your Radar!?
Another lithium chasing speccie.
Maybe this belongs in ' the bottom is in" thread?
It had a go at a start in March and since has seemingly got to the lower area of a curve?
At 0.008 close, open today 0.009
With 2 drilling targets, things seem somewhat positive. Froggy is whistling 
Did I mention it was a lithium stock?!
Nuff said really.
And with that in mind, froggy hops away singing Meatloaf's Two out of Three ain't bad, except with modified lyrics... cause 1 out 2 ain't bad...
F.Rock


----------



## barney (7 August 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks Barney. I seem to have missed news again...JDR Do you have Jadar on your Radar!? Another lithium chasing speccie.
> Maybe this belongs in ' the bottom is in" thread?




Recently sold my only Lithium Stock at a loss … lithium Stocks are a bit hit and miss, but bottoms are the best time to buy a bargain if you have time on your side


----------



## cropcos (15 November 2019)

NCZ basing after a large selloff. looking for a break of the base at around 40c on some good volume.


----------



## barney (16 November 2019)

cropcos said:


> NCZ basing after a large selloff. looking for a break of the base at around 40c on some good volume.



 Agree. Definitely looks like the first stage of a potential 2nd move …. Consolidation period might need a bit more time to form but looks interesting.


----------



## cropcos (27 November 2019)

ABC another basing pattern. Could break out today.


----------



## finicky (21 August 2020)

Not a true breakout I guess. Reported fy20 today. 
Wuhan crash was the moment to pick it up (which I didn't)


----------



## Cam019 (26 August 2020)

*BOE* weekly - speaks for itself.

Disclosure: held.


----------



## finicky (3 September 2020)

Kingsgate Consolidated *(KCN)*
Up 11% today with volume

Has a court of international commercial disputes decision pending against Thai government.
Has an advanced Chilean silver project (Nueva Esperanza)
Held
Might take more patience

KCN 1 year Daily


----------



## finicky (7 September 2020)

*MBK *looks like record positive volume will happen today.
Announced over subscribed entitlement offer closed.
Will be drilling two big targets over next 8 months.
A pullback seems likely first to me

Held 

MBK 6 months daily


----------



## barney (8 September 2020)

finicky said:


> *MBK *looks like record positive volume will happen today.




Good call @finicky   Up 10% to 0.011    Had a bob peep as high as 0.014 earlier but looks like settling between 0.011 and 0.012


----------



## barney (8 September 2020)

IBX has been mentioned a couple of times by @PZ99 last year. Been a nice rise recently. Often 3 strikes and you're out.  Will it or won't it break that elusive 10 cent barrier


----------



## barney (14 September 2020)

Posted on the WRM thread, but this is definitely showing potential to move up to the "gap" level and beyond.  Its just the vibe


----------



## barney (15 September 2020)

Looks suspicious on WRM. Big push yesterday and todays open looks like getting smashed  .... Leaky boat perhaps ... Spec trading; ya gotta luv it!


----------



## finicky (18 September 2020)

Worth a watch. Love their silver prospects.
Held
One of my timidity regrets, not adding, looking back at the Wuhan opportunities.


----------



## aus_trader (20 September 2020)

I have purchased a dividend paying blue chip stock  on Friday, that is coming up for a possible breakout:

CSR:


Disclosure: Held. Just purchased for the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.


----------



## Telamelo (20 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I have purchased a dividend paying blue chip stock  on Friday, that is coming up for a possible breakout:
> 
> CSR:
> View attachment 112007
> ...



IMM I'd mentioned earlier in this thread on breakout of 20c - since cracked 30c+ last Friday. Amazing run & in very quick time! 

Cheers tela

P.S. Good luck on CSR as it's a lovely looking chart (thanks for sharing).


----------



## aus_trader (21 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> IMM I'd mentioned earlier in this thread on breakout of 20c - since cracked 30c+ last Friday. Amazing run & in very quick time!
> 
> Cheers tela
> 
> P.S. Good luck on CSR as it's a lovely looking chart (thanks for sharing).



Cheers, thanks.

Good job with IMM getting set before the news announcement on Friday


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Stocks in my portfolios doing well in the breakout stake's are as follows, and in order of "my" position score;

CAD  (a De Grey nearology play)

OAR  ( elephant gold play in Nevada, USA.)

ADO (developing COVID19 antigen rapid tests)

DRO (drones and related equipment- hi tech)

TSO (gold)

BUD (a good techy mate... )

Do your own research, it can pay nicely.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Stocks in my portfolios doing well in the breakout stake's are as follows, and in order of "my" position score;
> 
> CAD  (a De Grey nearology play)
> 
> ...



My apologies, I seem to have a problem with my first two position scores?
Rather than trying to correct the position scores, let's just see how the prices end up.
Caution, speeding ticket and halt potential...
Tongue n cheek....


----------



## peter2 (21 September 2020)

Yep, the small and micro cap stocks are in demand. They seem to be more reliable than the rest of the market atm.


----------



## aus_trader (22 September 2020)

Not too many breakouts compared to other days as most stocks spend the day in the red...

A potential breakout stock that I thought worthy of posting:

MOC:


----------



## Telamelo (29 September 2020)

Check out *ZLD* price/volume breakout potential imo (cashed up $$ cheapie pot stock)

On smartphone, so hope to put up a chart later on.  DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Joe Blow (29 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> On smartphone, so hope to put up a chart later on.  DYOR




Charts are mandatory in this thread. In future, please wait until you are in a position to post a chart along with your analysis.


----------



## barney (29 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Not too many breakouts compared to other days as most stocks spend the day in the red...
> 
> A potential breakout stock that I thought worthy of posting:
> 
> ...




Just noticed .... Great call Aus ( @aus_trader)   ...... MOC currently $1.08   Hope you got on  

ps Got pushed up to $1.095 right on the close .... interesting.


----------



## aus_trader (29 September 2020)

barney said:


> Just noticed .... Great call Aus ( @aus_trader)   ...... MOC currently $1.08   Hope you got on
> 
> ps Got pushed up to $1.095 right on the close .... interesting.



Yes, thanks @barney I have MOC in the spec portfolio and have gone straight back to stock research. Overall the market is in no-man's-land but I think there are still opportunities around if you research hard enough.

Noticed a couple of potential breakouts today, while checking out the market action:

AFG:



Depends on how you look at the chart, on a line chart it looks like the breakout has already happened.

A nice long consolidation period on the following beverage company:

CCL:



A strong up trend on the next one:

M7T:



 Just re-iterating that I do not hold any of the above i.e. *DNH*. Just charts of interest while researching stocks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Charts are mandatory in this thread. In future, please wait until you are in a position to post a chart along with your analysis.



here's a chart. My analysis is not technical



the company floated early Aug, so there is little to go on. But to me the very boring nature of its price (in)action and declining trade activity may well allow for a breakout, tomorrow, on NEWS. will post in appropriate thread.


----------



## aus_trader (29 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> here's a chart. My analysis is not technical
> View attachment 112418
> 
> 
> the company floated early Aug, so there is little to go on. But to me the very boring nature of its price (in)action and declining trade activity may well allow for a breakout, tomorrow, on NEWS. will post in appropriate thread.



Some of the longer term charts, you can tell what stock it is just by looking at the chart. But can't guess this one...


----------



## frugal.rock (29 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> here's a chart.



Without a ticker, it ain't a chart....
It's graffiti...

Has the thread turned into
"guess the stock thread" ?


----------



## rnr (29 September 2020)

@Dona Ferentes

I'll take the bait.....so what lies ahead for 4DMEDICAL LTD (ASX:4DX)?
Definitely the potential for a price rise from the current pullback.
Now just waiting on the latest news update.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Without a ticker, it ain't a chart....
> It's graffiti...
> 
> Has the thread turned into "guess the stock" ?



guess it has (@rnr got it)

C'mon, FR, show some ticker!
 .....  was trying to keep in the spirit of Joe's mandate (which is summarily ignored).


Joe Blow said:


> Charts are mandatory in this thread. In future, please wait until you are in a position to post a chart along with your analysis.


----------



## aus_trader (30 September 2020)

Well, Looks like something was brewing on that one...


----------



## barney (30 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> declining trade activity may well allow for a breakout, tomorrow, on NEWS. will post in appropriate thread.




That's about as good a call as you'll see

You have spies everywhere it seems @Dona Ferentes   ... well done!


----------



## aus_trader (30 September 2020)

barney said:


> That's about as good a call as you'll see
> 
> You have spies everywhere it seems @Dona Ferentes   ... well done!



Yeah, what a prediction to the letter !


----------



## barney (1 October 2020)

I own VML so this may be seen as gratuitous advertising  

It fits the bill however .... Pivotal point in time for the boys ... Fundamentals and Technicals could present a perfect storm over the next year or so.  

Definitely Potential, but it needs to break the current Range of 024-025 with gusto, then possible blue sky in my opinion.


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2020)

barney said:


> That's about as good a call as you'll see
> 
> You have spies everywhere it seems @Dona Ferentes   ... well done!



Yeah, if such things exist we would like to be trading alongside @Dona Ferentes for sure. Another massive day, looking at it amongst the spectators...  




and the biggest mover on the market today:


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2020)

OK after all that excitement, back on topic now to a few potential breakouts that I've come across...

First a couple of stocks, coming off the base:

AVH:



CVN:



And a couple of stocks that are already in an uptrend:

ABR:



PNI:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah, if such things exist we would like to be trading alongside @Dona Ferentes for sure. Another massive day, looking at it amongst the spectators...
> 
> View attachment 112855
> 
> ...



'twas pure serendipity to have picked its rise. Some factors I liked (which were/ are not TA related)
- it was underpriced at IPO and held that gain
- the business model is simple:  allows physicians to diagnose respiratory diseases earlier and with more sensitivity while using  *existing hospital and clinical equipment *
_- _and yesterday, a presentation at a GS conference probably helped the lift

But my conviction; small, thinking more capital needed down the track? And I didn't even out it in the competition


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And I didn't even out it in the competition



Should have DF, definitely looks like a monthly competition winner.

But then I saw your current pick ENR is doing really well


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 October 2020)

https://www.tradingview.com/x/GvoBtwNL/
		


ASX: POS 
on the break-out watchlist
constant at-the-offer transactions over the last 3 trading days on lifted volume,
after a long (compression(?)) period of what can be called basing, offers the idea snapping .063's is the
permission level, unfortunately, there is no distinct safety level from a technical pattern pov so in this instance
risk is defined by account risk rather than by pricing 
see link for chart


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> https://www.tradingview.com/x/GvoBtwNL/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Nickel stocks are doing well at the moment. I won't go into them. @peter2 has posted on the "PAN" thread today as well regarding the same subject.


----------



## aus_trader (13 October 2020)

US market is closed tonight. Maybe it'll be a range-bound, directionless day for the ASX if there is no leads from the Asian and Euro region. A couple of potential breakouts setting up that I saw:

CAT:



CKF: About to hit All-Time-High's...



OLL:  Also would be hitting All-Time-High's if it breaks out...


Disclosure: Latest stock that has been added to *Speculative Stock Portfolio*. Reasons given on that thread.


----------



## aus_trader (13 October 2020)

aus_trader said:


> US market is closed tonight.



Oops, it's not closed, I got mixed up 

US market is trading and is looking good as I write...


----------



## finicky (14 October 2020)

Just responded to an asx query and put yesterday's volume surge (20% ^ price) down to the commencement of its drilling campaign at 8 Mile prospect ~20kms from EVN's Mt Rawdon gold mine . Another very active prospect at Eidsvold. Recently cashed up.
Thick line through 0.009-0.011 is level of resistance/support. See weekly volume spikes and positive divergence. Can probably be picked up for 1.2c; my intial buy 1.4c averaged down to about 1c via entitlement offer @ .7c

Weekly


----------



## aus_trader (23 October 2020)

I found some of the potential breakouts finding resistance at the previous high's and struggling to make a clean breakout higher this week. Below are a few of the stocks I noticed that behaviour in:

CVN:



DCC:



PLS:


Disclosure: I have taken a small position on this Lithium/Tantalum producer this week. It's not mentioned in my trading portfolios since this stock is volatile and I don't want to be shaken out due to short term volatility. I think this stock is a better play on EV (Elec Vehicle) growth compared to the various Li stocks that I have looked into as it is already producing and selling the stuff. Below are a couple of slides from the company:

Production Stats for the year:



and slowly ramping up production:


For those of you who are not familiar with mining terms such as myself, I have looked up the term "Spodumene", which is what is produced and sold as a concentrate by PLS:


----------



## aus_trader (3 November 2020)

Just noticed a high volume, gap up bar setting up for a potential breakout...

ABA:


----------



## aus_trader (4 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Just noticed a high volume, gap up bar setting up for a potential breakout...
> 
> ABA:
> View attachment 114153



Well, one day later the breakout has occurred with continuation of the high volume seen yesterday.

ABA:


I think market likes the announcement:


----------



## aus_trader (9 November 2020)

A couple of imminent potential breakouts:

AFG:



OLI:


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> A couple of imminent potential breakouts:
> 
> AFG:
> View attachment 114350
> ...



Might be a dumb question but OLI has gone exponential so won't it retrace before continuing?


----------



## aus_trader (10 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Might be a dumb question but OLI has gone exponential so won't it retrace before continuing?



No, that's a very good question @Knobby22 , in fact it has hit the resistance at the breakout level like a brick wall and retracing as we speak. Could be a pull back opportunity, I'll keep an eye on it.

There is a store roll out happening at a fundamental level, so I think this one is worth keeping an eye on...


----------



## lucifuge1968 (16 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> A couple of imminent potential breakouts:
> 
> AFG:
> View attachment 114350
> ...



I independently found OLI from my own analyses. Was going to buy but when I did reviews on the product(s) itself in Google ...it wasn't pretty. Anyway, was enough to scare me off.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2020)

OLI
Has increased 100% through October.
So chances of it continuing are slim.

As A follower of Momentum I dont muddy the waters with
Google droppings.
Im only going to be around for a short while.


AFG
Isnt showing much life 
Volume (Demand) is listless. Unless this picks up
I doubt it will break out.

But keep posting them up!!


----------



## lucifuge1968 (16 November 2020)

Euro manganese EMN  




EMN report : WISE OWL


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2020)

EMN

There was a Volume Control bar at 15c
This was the second and best buy signal.
Anther one that has added +100% Currently 
a blow off top exhaustion pattern.

You need to recognise them early. Hard to do if
just looking at fundamentals.

In my opinion.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (16 November 2020)

tech/a said:


> EMN
> 
> There was a Volume Control bar at 15c
> This was the second and best buy signal.
> ...



I've only just found this thread today. I had posted it in the EMN specific thread on 9th Oct. I figure it's still got potential and the attached report compliments the technicals.


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

lucifuge1968 said:


> I independently found OLI from my own analyses. Was going to buy but when I did reviews on the product(s) itself in Google ...it wasn't pretty. Anyway, was enough to scare me off.



What was so scary about OLI products ?

I thought they were trying to introduce a healthier alternative to all the fast food chains out there.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (16 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> What was so scary about OLI products ?
> 
> I thought they were trying to introduce a healthier alternative to all the fast food chains out there.



I have no idea if their products are scary or not, I only noted a number of reviews weren't exactly glowing. Of course these may not be real, but I didn't feel like risking it at the time.


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

lucifuge1968 said:


> I have no idea if their products are scary or not, I only noted a number of reviews weren't exactly glowing. Of course these may not be real, but I didn't feel like risking it at the time.



I guess there will always be opposition and criticism when some company tries to make the fast food scene healthier.

I have no interest either way as we are just talking about a breakout.

But have you ever wandered if the reviews are done by the established unhealthy fast food restaurants, their franchisees and their family, extended family members and friends. I think if you throw enough crappy reviews at a newcomer such as OLI, they could bankrupt it before it has a chance to establish itself and take customers away from eating the same addictive fast fats and sugar.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (17 November 2020)

ATS possibly?


----------



## aus_trader (18 November 2020)

Kissing resistance today... 

Will it breakout or reverse ?

ADA:


----------



## aus_trader (20 November 2020)

Few with potential to break out in the coming days...

EOS:



BSE:



S32:



TYR:



WBC:


----------



## frugal.rock (8 December 2020)

Has already shown signs of breaking out.
Theres no immediate catalyst present to my knowledge apart from the overall high interest in uranium stocks at the moment.

AGE (Alligator Energy)  is another uranium stock snapping away, I haven't looked at that just noticed it yesterday and seems to be carrying on?


----------



## barney (8 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> There's no immediate catalyst present to my knowledge apart from the overall high interest in uranium stocks at the moment.




Yeah, the News earlier in the week on the US Senate Committee's bi-partisan approval to establish a "strategic" National Uranium Reserve was a bit of a revelation/admission looking into the future, and most Uranium Stocks got a boost. 

I have been too slow to cotton on to the recent U movers. Good to see you have a piece of BMN Rock.  The potential has always been there; it just needed a bit  of Spec fertilizer lol


----------



## againsthegrain (8 January 2021)

glv.asx Might be some insider trading going on with a 30% spike today before official news. Been quiet for months


----------



## SuperGlue (14 January 2021)

Please DYOR


----------



## aus_trader (15 January 2021)

Setting up nicely...



Disclosure: Held in the speculative portfolio.


----------



## Mickymouse (15 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I found some of the potential breakouts finding resistance at the previous high's and struggling to make a clean breakout higher this week. Below are a few of the stocks I noticed that behaviour in:
> 
> CVN:
> View attachment 113626
> ...



WOW! You were right about this one. Good work!


----------



## frugal.rock (15 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Setting up nicely...
> 
> View attachment 118448
> 
> Disclosure: Held in the speculative portfolio.



I jumped on this one today independently of your post. 
Was wondering where & why the ticker was familiar. 
The penny now drops. 
Will be interesting to see what happens on Tuesday morning coming out of trading halt.
I held this stock for 20 minutes today...lol. (other things to do)


----------



## aus_trader (18 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I jumped on this one today independently of your post.
> Was wondering where & why the ticker was familiar.
> The penny now drops.
> Will be interesting to see what happens on Tuesday morning coming out of trading halt.
> ...



It's been lagging in the Rare Earth rally, but I believe that it is catching up now. I also believed in it when I bought it earlier, details and reasons why NTU had potential is in that portfolio thread.

Would be interesting to see what happens with the trading halt...


----------



## frugal.rock (19 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Potential (further?) Breakout Alert.
> 
> View attachment 118664



Breaking out of trend on relative high volume.
It needs to get to around 60million on the volume, to be a record volume day for over 18 months.
Chart in link to stock thread post. (duplicate)


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

TKL 
Nice long base and obv, looks like it might breakup. Thoughts?


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> TKL
> Nice long base and obv, looks like it might breakup. Thoughts?



Looks good, had an attempt to break out today hitting 3c.


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Looks good, had an attempt to break out today hitting 3c.



Keep an eye out. Entry point once it touches above .035


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

Potential.


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> It's been lagging in the Rare Earth rally, but I believe that it is catching up now. I also believed in it when I bought it earlier, details and reasons why NTU had potential is in that portfolio thread.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what happens with the trading halt...



Having a great day today...


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Having a great day today...
> View attachment 118732



I got out at .057 with some profit, I think this could keep going up. Similar time at Dec 2019 resistance at .064 if it can break that then blue skies.


----------



## aus_trader (20 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> I got out at .057 with some profit, I think this could keep going up. Similar time at Dec 2019 resistance at .064 if it can break that then blue skies.



Well done, as you said hope it keeps on going  🤞


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

KLL
&
DCN

Both similar...Check them out and let us know thoughts.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> KLL
> &
> DCN
> 
> Both similar...Check them out and let us know thoughts.




Hi @Mickymouse, it's great to see you keeping this thread active.

However, I should note that there are a couple of rules that apply to posts in this thread. Being a technical analysis thread, those nominating stocks must also post a chart and a brief analysis or interpretation of the recent price action so those reading have a better understanding of what it is the person posting is seeing in that particular stock.

Thanks for your co-operation and I look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## aus_trader (21 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> KLL
> &
> DCN
> 
> Both similar...Check them out and let us know thoughts.



Good finds that could break out soon...

With DCN, I looked at the chart and it looks like it's had a poor run of late trapping shareholders in with those gap downs 

So could be a short term trade IMO, as those trapped/frustrated holders must be itching to unload if they get their money back or at a reduced loss at higher prices...


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

I was interested and holding this as a nearology play to De Grey.
Turns out, they have some lithium interests in the USA. 
Hot diggety dog!
Lithium going nuts again today. 
Expecting a follow through onto CAD at some stage...
Lithium announcement  was non sensitive... word may take a day or 2 to get out properly.


----------



## aus_trader (25 January 2021)

Charts of interest on this topic:

OSP:



CG1:


----------



## aus_trader (27 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> KLL
> &
> DCN
> 
> Both similar...Check them out and let us know thoughts.



With today's breakout, KLL is looking good Micky...


----------



## Mickymouse (28 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> With today's breakout, KLL is looking good Micky...
> View attachment 119129



If it can hold another day or two at 23 should be good to go.


----------



## aus_trader (30 January 2021)

Few Potential set ups:

SIQ:




MAD:


----------



## aus_trader (4 February 2021)

Uranium stocks posting good gains of late and poised for breakouts soon !

Below are some of the major candidates I've been watching...

PDN:



DYL:


Disclosure: I've taken a small position as I have a little affinity towards DYL. It's been covered in the back issues of Speculative Stock Portfolio when I researched Uranium stocks.

PEN:


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Uranium stocks posting good gains of late and poised for breakouts soon !



Don't forget the snappy little uranium sidekick to the tree amigoes you mention...
*AGE* - Alligator Energy
Already mid breakout territory, hopefully still gets some further love ?!  Held...tightly.


----------



## bux2000 (4 February 2021)

Another one for the mix is VMY





__





						Vimy Resources - Definitive Feasibility Study Mulga Rock Project
					





					vimyresources.com.au
				




All the best
bux


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2021)

bux2000 said:


> Another one for the mix is VMY



G'day @bux2000
If you read post 1, the thread rule is you need to post a chart.
Alrighty?  Chart for yer.


----------



## bux2000 (4 February 2021)

Sorry Frugal and thanks

bux


----------



## aus_trader (11 February 2021)

Noticed a couple of stocks rallying up for a potential breakout...

IHR:



NMT: very close.


----------



## aus_trader (15 February 2021)

Few stocks setting up on a good up day at the markets...


----------



## aus_trader (17 February 2021)

I've purchased stocks with potential, will be disclosed below...









Disclosure: Small position held.



Disclosure:  Just bought for Speculative Stock Portfolio, along with EPY which is another Fintech payment firm.


----------



## Wilham (24 February 2021)

ADI - REIT
strong move higher from 2.6-3.1 then forming a bull flag finding support and prior high/resistance. Earnings in, followed by significant volume engulfing bar and holding inbetween days currently. If the volume and buying continues and confirms a breakout of the flag, a 1:1 move would target ~3.25. 

I'm still learning, so open to any comments/criticism.


----------



## Wilham (25 February 2021)

SRV breaking out, will provide my analysis later today.


----------



## Wilham (25 February 2021)

Wilham said:


> SRV breaking out, will provide my analysis later today.



Bullish pennant, high volume and strength for initial move. Earnings released yesterday my read was overall were down but strong considering the environment. Looking for a move to $4 over medium term, also comes with a 5%+ div while we wait 😬


----------



## brerwallabi (25 February 2021)

Wilham said:


> ADI - REIT
> strong move higher from 2.6-3.1 then forming a bull flag finding support and prior high/resistance. Earnings in, followed by significant volume engulfing bar and holding inbetween days currently. If the volume and buying continues and confirms a breakout of the flag, a 1:1 move would target ~3.25.
> 
> I'm still learning, so open to any comments/criticism.
> ...



Just looking at your chart, it looks like the start possibly of a fifth wave up from the October beginning.
Hope so.


----------



## aus_trader (4 March 2021)

Rare Earth stocks having a good day, although NTU hasn't budged !

Stocks like VML and REE are up by a lot.

REE looks poised for breaking out higher as it has broken out of the recent consolidation...


----------



## UMike (16 March 2021)

With The Directors buying in and possible new announcement could PNV be about to move?


----------



## aus_trader (18 March 2021)

Didn't want to post anything lately due to share market slump   

Looks like some stocks showing some recovery in the smaller end of the market...






Disclosure: LIT held in spec portfolio.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2021)

AVZ knocking on the door again...


----------



## aus_trader (20 March 2021)

Just about to...


----------



## aus_trader (24 March 2021)

Setting up, looks to be moving out of the consolidation / sideways grind over the last 6 months...


----------



## Beaches (26 March 2021)

5GG looking interesting


----------



## aus_trader (6 April 2021)

Big Gap-Up day and looks like may breakout higher over the levels above...


Disc: I hold a few shares in the Medium/Longer Term Stock Portfolio


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2021)

Could be something brewing here. I've been looking at it as a tin play and not sure what the catalyst will be for a re-rating other than the POT. But looks like it could be winding up to break out, or down...


----------



## greggles (16 April 2021)

kennas said:


> Could be something brewing here. I've been looking at it as a tin play and not sure what the catalyst will be for a re-rating other than the POT.




Any announcements coming up? I haven't been following MLX but the recent price action looks like it's waiting for news.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2021)

greggles said:


> Any announcements coming up? I haven't been following MLX but the recent price action looks like it's waiting for news.




I don't think so. I went through the last company presentation yesterday and nothing jumped out at me. They've committed quite a bit to exploration to extend the tin mine and they've got a Ni-Co project they need a partner for. Pretty ho hum. $200m MC, but they reckon they're undervalued. Of course. Australia's 'premier tin producer'. Tin has been pretty boring for a while but now they're riding the energy, tech, battery metal bandwagon.


----------



## aus_trader (20 April 2021)

Historically has done well with Tin. It's been a consistent dividend player in the past when it was a pure Tin play which I enjoyed in some yesteryear long ago.

Then they got greedy or didn't know what to do with all that profits pouring out of their Tin mine, so they ventured into a terrible Copper investment and had been heavily wounded, not to mention completely stopping the dividends as a result.

I think MLX is looking better since finally making the decision to get rid of the Nifty copper mine, to stop the heavy blood shed. What a name *Nifty*, yeah right 💩

Could be a good turn-around mining play...time will tell. If all goes well, who knows if they even bring the dividends back one day


----------



## aus_trader (24 April 2021)

Agree with above posters on MLX, that this is a Triangle/Wedge formation and could potentially break to the upside in the coming days...


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

first stop $0.28 then $0.33 after that $0.44 - if this one trends north that is


----------



## aus_trader (27 April 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Setting up, looks to be moving out of the consolidation / sideways grind over the last 6 months...
> 
> View attachment 121819




FLN has has had a strong run up in the last few days since the early coverage back in March and now looks to be pushing higher...


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2021)

DRO on watchlist after today's strong finish -  one to watch on break of 0.20c imo 









						DRO Share Technical Analysis | DroneShield Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $DRO stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2021)

This looks like an interesting set up. 

Today's action may have just been in relation to this ann.


----------



## aus_trader (4 May 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Agree with above posters on MLX, that this is a Triangle/Wedge formation and could potentially break to the upside in the coming days...
> View attachment 123225




Today looked like breaking out higher intra-day only to pull back by the end of the day.  Bought some shares during the day going with the possible breakout that was happening. Further reasons for buying are in Speculative Stock Portfolio


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2021)

Sometimes these things to work out. 

Will probably break down now...


----------



## aus_trader (7 June 2021)

Just about to... or Breaking out now (depends on which chart you look at), so I'll present both charts for KLL:


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 June 2021)

POS
a "lot" of good signals, breaking 10c would be key to breaking the previous high and the roof of the channel









						TradingView Chart
					

See more on tradingview.com




					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Beaches (7 June 2021)

VMS has some potential



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Just about to... or Breaking out now (depends on which chart you look at), so I'll present both charts for KLL:
> 
> View attachment 125630
> 
> ...




I think you've got this in the right thread AT. 0.23c is a killer.


----------



## SuperGlue (30 June 2021)

Please DYOR 

Looks like a potential breakout, but I’m always wrong


----------



## Stockbailx (30 June 2021)

you can see a cup & handle in the making. Good luck with that one! GRRR


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

You guys got onto it first,  some of the iron ore juniors are showing good price rises and has potential to break out such as GRR. SRK is another one I noticed:


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

PGL could end up breaking out hard if you go by Technical Analysis / Chart Reading text books. Look at the length of sideways consolidation:


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2021)

LCL has tried a few times to crack .20c ish level and it's at it again. Longer term going up and that support level looks promising. 

Due for some anticipated positive drilling results which may send it though, or of they're not as expected, back to the drawing board.


----------



## aus_trader (6 July 2021)

It's got a lot of work to do to break out into all time high's. But I've bought some shares nice and early, details are in Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## Stockbailx (8 July 2021)

Im not sure if I'm barking up the right tree here. But I hope I' is cause I hold ZEU and it would be good to see it make a move... So is this a Bullish Pennant Pattern forming...


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> PGL could end up breaking out hard if you go by Technical Analysis / Chart Reading text books. Look at the length of sideways consolidation:
> View attachment 126883



PGL has broken to the upside and continuing the upward momentum with today's announcement...


----------



## Beaches (26 July 2021)

A bit late but may have further to run


----------



## aus_trader (27 July 2021)

Beaches said:


> A bit late but may have further to run
> 
> View attachment 127892



This recently listed IPO is a Peer-to-Peer Lender and used to be called "Rate Setter". It's experiencing record levels of lending according to the recent announcements and I think that's starting to reflect on the share price...



Well spotted @Beaches and I also noted another stock in the same space experiencing a surge in share price recently called WISR Ltd (WZR), potentially ripe for a breakout:


----------



## aus_trader (28 July 2021)

Noticed a couple of stocks thrusting higher in the big end of the market ready to breakout...

SUL almost broke out but pulled back, may retry in the near future...



AMC busting through various levels of resistance towards blue sky...


----------



## Kryzz (31 July 2021)

REH (daily) and GTK (weekly) looking interesting here!


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2021)

Few that have breakout potential next week:

MVF:



After a rounding bottom, BVS:



MP1:


----------



## SuperGlue (10 August 2021)

Please DYOR


----------



## SuperGlue (10 August 2021)

Didn’t know that Financial results out tomorrow. 11 August 2021


----------



## divs4ever (10 August 2021)

hopefully those results are awesome so i can unload some ETFs at my target price


----------



## frugal.rock (11 August 2021)

One might consider AXE already broken out, however, sellers appear keen to hold, possibly long term considering the potential of the technology, well, I am anyway.💎🔭

Supply will be back one could envisage, however it's not immediately present.


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> One might consider AXE already broken out, however, sellers appear keen to hold, possibly long term considering the potential of the technology, well, I am anyway.💎🔭
> 
> Supply will be back one could envisage, however it's not immediately present.




Wow, I think 29 June was key date for whatever happened back then.


----------



## aus_trader (12 August 2021)

Few that were mentioned earlier did manage to break out to the upside this week such as MVF, AMC and BVS. Others have fallen back.

A couple of possible breakouts:

recently IPO'd CTT that's had a big run:




DRO:


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> DRO:
> 
> View attachment 128908




DRO on a 1 yr timeframe looks interesting too, although not sure about todays action.


----------



## aus_trader (12 August 2021)

kennas said:


> DRO on a 1 yr timeframe looks interesting too, although not sure about todays action.
> 
> View attachment 128910



Yeah, today's price action looks short-term bearish due to inverted hammer candlestick pattern.


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2021)

RED may be worth keeping an eye on for a break through 19.5-20c


----------



## aus_trader (13 August 2021)

RZI looks to be setting up... and has an accompanying reverse head & shoulder pattern:


----------



## frugal.rock (13 August 2021)

SP and volume starting to warm up.
Held and in monthly comp.
Disclosed.


----------



## barney (13 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> SP and volume starting to warm up.
> Held and in monthly comp.
> Disclosed.




Just home to see CAD and AXE giving you a more relaxed Friday night " @frugal.rock etman"  as has VML for many of us   

The Spec end has been a bit friendlier over the last couple of weeks. Not sure whether to cheer or get nervous, lol


----------



## aus_trader (16 August 2021)

Few stocks look interesting with potential to break out...

A recently listed stock in the mining services sector DDH1 Ltd (DDH) had a gap up day. From a company point of view their drilling services would be in high demand at the moment with so many mining and exploration projects happening...




Pharma / Biotech stock Telix Pharmaceuticals Ltd (TLX) has also gapped up today:




For those who prefer bottom fishing stocks, A2 Milk Company Ltd (A2M) has also gapped up today and looks interesting:


----------



## Austwide (17 August 2021)

A2M gapped up on Nestle take over rumour


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 August 2021)

technically this is a break-down 

have been holding sell-to-open on this instrument for several weeks (since the false altime high)
it is now holding within several sell structures








						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




you can see the thinly traded instrument managed to creep back inside the intermediate uptrend channel and finally giving way to
the simplicity of more selling outweighing buying, all the bounces, every bounce, adhered to fib ratios which is unusual.
for arguments sake i have applied the Andrews altho it's not a decider but you can see the case for the sell side is building


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2021)

Rare Earth (RE) stocks having had a good day, I think Australian Rare Earths Ltd (AR3) has a good chance of breaking out to the upside...




Also with potential to breakout higher, Washington H. Soul Pattinson and Co. Ltd (SOL)...


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2021)

Only noticed a couple of big stocks setting up, maybe because the asx was down today...

Aventus Group (AVN)




 Growthpoint Properties Australia Ltd (GOZ)


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Only noticed a couple of big stocks setting up, maybe because the asx was down today...
> 
> Aventus Group (AVN)
> 
> ...



AVN, like a lot of property listings generally just keeps rising steadily and looking at their chart I'm not sure a resistance break signals the likelihood same strong rise it does for some other stocks - but certainly a good long-term hold and one to buy on the dips.


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> AVN, like a lot of property listings generally just keeps rising steadily and looking at their chart I'm not sure a resistance break signals the likelihood same strong rise it does for some other stocks - but certainly a good long-term hold and one to buy on the dips.



Also just realised both stocks were in the property / Real Estate sector of the market. Could be just coincidence, because I look across the market and don't have any preferences / favours to any stocks/sectors when looking for setups.

There's been a few landmines during this report season with big gap downs and huge falls in some stocks once the reporting was published on the market.  Too many -ve surprises to mention as the reporting has been running for a while, today I saw it happening to a medical/healthcare stock IDX.


----------



## divs4ever (27 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Also just realised both stocks were in the property / Real Estate sector of the market. Could be just coincidence, because I look across the market and don't have any preferences / favours to any stocks/sectors when looking for setups.
> 
> There's been a few landmines during this report season with big gap downs and huge falls in some stocks once the reporting was published on the market.  Too many -ve surprises to mention as the reporting has been running for a while, today I saw it happening to a medical/healthcare stock IDX.



probably not a coincidence  about  2017 i increased my holdings in REITs ( and still look for opportunities ) to replace my lack of interest-bearing securities.

 now to be sure REITs have their own special risks ( leverage risks , reliance on property valuations , and leasing/tenancy  risks ) but they have a tendency  to pay returns fairly regularly ( until a property melt-down  or financial collapse )

 good luck


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

Hitting that resistance line across .20/.21 ish.


----------



## aus_trader (30 August 2021)

It's been a day where nearly all boats got lifted in the resource space, from the little explorer startup dinghies to the Titanic's like BHP/RIO. I'll post a couple of stocks in the same space that could breakout if this influx continues...

South32 Ltd (S32) gapped up with decent volume. For traders who love Break Outs from Darvas box like range-bound setups, this one seems to exhibit such behaviour...




Metals X Limited (MLX):


----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2021)

This stock is stair stepping higher with each thrust depicting buyer interest with increasing volume, so has the potential to breakout higher...

Strategic Elements Ltd (SOR):




Biotech / Pharma stock Prescient Therapeutics Ltd (PTX) gapped up today and looks interesting. Has a fair bit of work to do before it can breakout into All-Time-High's:


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

Hopefully just kicking off...🤭


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 September 2021)

MP1 is a stock I've held since mid-August when it had a try at a resistance break and failed. Now building another break pattern which would see a target of $21.15.  Price is in an uptrend and above said uptrend line so it looks pretty good at this stage.


----------



## aus_trader (15 September 2021)

PTX that we looked at earlier this month is getting closer to a breakout:




Drilling services company DDH almost broke out:




AR9:



Disc: AR9 held in Speculative Stock Portfolio


----------



## frugal.rock (15 September 2021)

DW8
Speculating that the meme Reddit mob will be back onto this one.
Can't say the bottom is in, yet, however price action is looking positive. One to watch?




Also ADV (lithium)
Held and looking like it may pick up some steam.
Low volumes but am preempting demand will outstrip supply. Just needs to get past 0.015 area.

Both stocks held.
Speccie amounts.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2021)

NMT:



IXR:



RLT:


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> NMT:
> View attachment 130326




I've been watching NMT for a while and was tossing a coin last night whether to buy in for a short term trade or not. Your post here rekindled that internal argument this morning and I have placed a conditional buy order. Apart from the resistance break pattern you identify, NMT has been trending well for some time, has now made a higher weekly trough followed by a higher peak (a buy signal) and made a new high with a small spike in daily volume. Elliott Wave suggests price is probably on Wave 3 which is the strongest and longest rising wave of a cycle. There are a few targeting calculations I like to use and these suggest an interim target of $0.98 and a secondary target of $1.10 (which coincides nicely with a Fibonacci extension of Wave 1 that suggests the rising Wave 3 should roll over about $1.12. All this is theory of course and as they say, "we live in interesting times" so nothing necessarily does to plan (an example being my BXB trade - where I continue to hold for a long term workout!)


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 September 2021)

I've been watching BFG develop a pattern for some time (too long in some ways) and while I originally thought it to be a pennant pattern it is more likely a falling flag. As a continuation pattern that ticks all the boxes (other than perhaps a somewhat sloppy pattern) and there are several mathematical targets from a range of charting theories. Those are shown in green on the chart - $2.39, $2.44 and $2.56 with calculated natural resistance at $2.55. A nice tight grouping and for me a conditional buy today.
In my weekly musings last weekend I said this probably wasn't a time to be to courageous with the cheque book, and it's not, but it is hard to resist a small punt on a very strong short term pattern (and the markets volatility seems to have fallen a bit this week - so perhaps the ASX will be in a bit of a holding pattern for a short time before the inevitable decent followed by a (hopefully) soft landing.


----------



## Greynomad99 (17 September 2021)

TLS has made an interesting pattern. There is a small breakout pattern that has developed over the past 6 weeks where a break above resistance suggests a target of $4.24. That being only a 6% gain on yesterday's close, it doesn't exite me from a risk reward perspective. However, when you look at the bigger picture there is a bigger potential resistance break given the earlier try at that level back in 2019. So a break above using that larger pattern suggests a meatier $5.30 target. TLS made what I believe to be a Wyckoff pattern over 2020/2021 (the rectangle) and that theory suggests a target of $4.25 (sound familiar?). There was (not drawn) a larger possible Wyckoff that gave a target of $5.70 that ties up nicely with potential overhead resistance.  There's also a strong level of overhead resistance around $5.25 and that's my best guess where price might roll over - if it gets past the interim target of $4.24 (or in fact breaks ressitance at all - given there is a chance price could just fall back to continue the large sideways pattern). TLS announced some structural changes yesterday - perhaps that will be the incentive to break above a very strong level of resistance. My best guess (and it is just a guess) is that price will move up to $4.24, fall back to $4.00 to retest what will then be support, before heading higher. Could be long term hold prospect (while remaining aware of the current high probability of a market correction - which could coincide with my theoretical pull back from that first target. Another interesting aspect of TLS' chart is that from July 2018 to October 2020 it made a text book Elliott Wave cycle pattern - was it a full price cycle or just Waves 1 & 2 of a larger cycle? I'm not sure but I'd opt for the second alternative which would mean price is on the stongest rising wave (Wave3) in a price cycle. If I'm wrong and the 2020 low is the start of a new price cycle then the recent rise is Wave 1 which could be expected to fall back close to the 2020 low. While this sounds like the 'it could go up, or it could go down" analysis, you always need to consider alternative outlooks in charting or you risk severely toasting ones privates!
Lastly, TLS made a double bottom (some might say triple) and it would seem the strong rise that pattern predicts has been fulfilled - but perhaps it has a long way to go yet.


----------



## Country Lad (17 September 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> TLS has made an interesting pattern. There is a small breakout pattern that has developed over the past 6 weeks where a break above resistance suggests a target of $4.24.



Interesting, @Greynomad99.  It is quite possible that the market is starting to believe it can once again reinvent itself - TLS v3, or is it v4?

PS

Just had a look at the charts and I will find it even more interesting if it breaks around $4.04.  One of my favourite and usually reliable  P&F patterns


----------



## aus_trader (17 September 2021)

> TLS has made an interesting pattern. There is a small breakout pattern that has developed over the past 6 weeks where a break above resistance suggests a target of $4.24.



Certainly having a good run and I also noticed it's recovered the dividend payment gap down in price quickly as well.


----------



## aus_trader (24 September 2021)

After a few days of China Real Estate fears in the headlines, that has abated by the patching/plugging of the leaky ship. Maybe now I can take my eyes off the media and onto the charts again...🤔

Airline / Travel stocks showing signs of strength, so I'll post a couple with potential.

It'll be a similar scenario in other stocks in these industries, so I won't post so many charts. DYOR to narrow down to the companies of your choice or past favourites in the sector if you think there might be a flight/travel boom when coming out of these lockdowns...

QAN:



WEB:


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> After a few days of China Real Estate fears in the headlines, that has abated by the patching/plugging of the leaky ship. Maybe now I can take my eyes off the media and onto the charts again...🤔
> 
> Airline / Travel stocks showing signs of strength, so I'll post a couple with potential.
> 
> ...




Add FLT to those two. Very similar set ups. All Covid stocks.


----------



## aus_trader (24 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Add FLT to those two. Very similar set ups. All Covid stocks.



Very similar chart indeed for FLT as well...


----------



## Soke (27 September 2021)

Hi I'm new here, finding this post very interesting fellas! I also noticed that the aviation related stocks (e.g., Qantas, FlightCentre, and Webjet) are following - at least what I believe - a wyckoff accumulation phase. We're now heading into the mark-up phase of the cycle IMO . I also think ticker FMG is now in an extended accumulation phase. Below is the chart for FMG, it shows how smart money have exited by distributing their holdings during the distribution phase. This may be a good time to - as the name implies - to accumulate!




This is my estimation on how the accumulation - by following the wyckoff accumulation schematic - may potentially playout.


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2021)

Soke said:


> Hi I'm new here, finding this post very interesting fellas! I also noticed that the aviation related stocks (e.g., Qantas, FlightCentre, and Webjet) are following - at least what I believe - a wyckoff accumulation phase. We're now heading into the mark-up phase of the cycle IMO . I also think ticker FMG is now in an extended accumulation phase. Below is the chart for FMG, it shows how smart money have exited by distributing their holdings during the distribution phase. This may be a good time to - as the name implies - to accumulate!




Hi Soke, welcome aboard.   

Not sure if FMG is looking at a 'potential breakout' at the moment, or maybe going through a dead cat bounce, or potential recovery mode. 

There's quite a few threads on Wyckoff trading on the site you might want to visit where your analysis of FMG might fit in better, or in the FMG thread itself.

Unless, of course, if Wyckoff is saying 'potential breakout'...


----------



## Austwide (27 September 2021)

"Unless, of course, if Wyckoff is saying 'potential breakout'..."

Wyckoff is saying 'potential breakout' in June 2022.


----------



## Greynomad99 (28 September 2021)

I've dabbled with Wyckoff patterns but can't see one in FMG. If anyone can point it out to me I'd be grateful.

FMG made a double top and that pattern is usually very reliable in predicting significant falls. In FMG's case that suggests a bottom around $11.20 - so perhaps a few falling knives to catch here?


----------



## aus_trader (4 October 2021)

With a bit of uncertainty kicking around from the East, I stopped looking at breakout for the time being. From past experience, breakouts provide a higher chance of success continuing upwards when the overall market is bullish.

However I noticed those travel agents we were looking at earlier have broken out strongly upwards possibly even overheating with the gap up today...

FLT:



HLO:



If the classic saying, share prices predict the future is true, let's pack our bags for that trip I suppose... 😄


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 October 2021)

Yes, I was looking at FLT, WEB and HLO last night to see if I thougt there was hidden treasure here. HLO I don't like the chart for a range of reasons but WEB and FLT might be worth a punt. FLT has spiked towards where I see a target and while I think it will go higher than its current price I suspect a short term pullback is then likely. WEB is the better bet for me but I'm concerned we may be into a correction which (if correct) would make all new trades inherently risky.
That said - it is hard to deny the logic that if borders open then travel starved Aussies will run for the door and push the fortunes of the travel industry up. I'm expecting a lot of hesitency from travellers given the vaccine is not a 100% guarantee you won't get Covid and possibly die as a result. Small risk agreed, but enough to have people thinking a holiday in Port Douglas might be safer that Phuket. It will take a long time before it is business as usual. And then there is almost sure to be a new variant around next year etc etc ..........


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2021)

Add this one to the pre-potential breakout list. 

It looks like it's starting to wind up and narrowing down to an inflection point. It might not keep narrowing, but if it does, something will have to give at some point. So, it's on my watch list for a potential breakout.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2021)

kennas said:


> Add this one to the pre-potential breakout list.
> 
> It looks like it's starting to wind up and narrowing down to an inflection point. It might not keep narrowing, but if it does, something will have to give at some point. So, it's on my watch list for a potential breakout.
> 
> View attachment 131424



This looked like it was breaking up on Friday with a nice candle, then they came out with what looked like a very nice driling update this am and kapow, down 10%. Very unusual. Maybe a buy the rumour sell the facts type thing. 

So, still in pre-potential breakout position...


----------



## aus_trader (18 October 2021)

kennas said:


> This looked like it was breaking up on Friday with a nice candle, then they came out with what looked like a very nice driling update this am and kapow, down 10%. Very unusual. Maybe a buy the rumour sell the facts type thing.
> 
> So, still in pre-potential breakout position...
> 
> View attachment 131636



Not easy getting breakouts to follow through in the current market, which is why I am not posting much. There's plenty of setups happening otherwise.

I've actually monitored few stocks that I thought I might buy on breakouts but didn't, decided to paper trade instead. They've gone nowhere, backwards in some cases !

Oil/Gas stock BYE was the only purchase recently that looks to be trending up from a base.

I could label the current market as a "Game of Luck"

Take Over / Asset Sale frenzy, nice profits to those on board these stocks...












DNH either.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 October 2021)

Brainchip possibly set to rocket after the 2 announcements this morning?
Still in trade halt from 2nd US patent granted announcement.


----------



## Country Lad (24 October 2021)

RDY - details over here


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2021)

One to watch imo.
As a company, the next year could/should, see a healthy amount of growth.
No guarantees though, express or implied. 😘
Held.


----------



## Sean K (19 November 2021)

IGO threatening.


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> IGO threatening.



$12 looks like a possible target, but price needs to break above current resistance level.


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> This looked like it was breaking up on Friday with a nice candle, then they came out with what looked like a very nice driling update this am and kapow, down 10%. Very unusual. Maybe a buy the rumour sell the facts type thing.
> 
> So, still in pre-potential breakout position...



This pattern isn't a particularly tidy one and could also be a flag (rectangular) rather than a pennant. The pattern doesn't follow a technical 12 week uptrend or downtrend but price has generally been falling and I'd not be backing this one to break up as I probably lean more to it breaking down. A confident close  below $0.38 would suggest 'game over' to me.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> This pattern isn't a particularly tidy one and could also be a flag (rectangular) rather than a pennant. The pattern doesn't follow a technical 12 week uptrend or downtrend but price has generally been falling and I'd not be backing this one to break up as I probably lean more to it breaking down. A confident close  below $0.38 would suggest 'game over' to me.




Yeah, I think it could break either way. The market is waiting for confirmation their Earaheedy discovery is legit. I think if they eventually, one day, perhaps, focus and get out some more significant drill results that fill it in a bit it will do a Chalice and take off.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> $12 looks like a possible target, but price needs to break above current resistance level.
> View attachment 133249




Breaking up.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2021)

This may have already broken out, but prolly needs some follow through above the resistance.


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2021)

*TWE*: Potential break-out above 12.36. Initial target is the old high (13.34). 
I like that price is trading in a tight range just below the BO level. This allows short term traders to trade with a smaller initial stop loss size. 



_Disclaimer: I've already bought the small abc correction pattern. Any new BO would be a pyramid opp for me._


----------



## Greynomad99 (23 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *TWE*: Potential break-out above 12.36. Initial target is the old high (13.34).
> I like that price is trading in a tight range just below the BO level. This allows short term traders to trade with a smaller initial stop loss size.
> 
> 
> _Disclaimer: I've already bought the small abc correction pattern. Any new BO would be a pyramid opp for me._



Yes, I'd say it needs to get above $13 to see a potential target of $15.58 Never been a big fan of TWE given its past reliance on Chinese market.
PS Interesting chart for anyone into Elliott Wave. Classic pattern with 2018 high end of W5 followed by A, B and recently C - but where is Wave 4?I cant see it for the life of me. Unless perhaps this is a really large cycle and what I see as an ABC fall is really just a big W4  and prices are moving up into a W5. Not sure.


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2022)

It's had 3 goes at breaching 27c. Not much volume yet.


----------



## aus_trader (5 January 2022)

BRN which has been a popular stock amongst traders, could be about to break into all time high's...




Should've picked it for January stock tipping, I picked another tech stock 4DS which has gone backwards


----------



## Soke (10 January 2022)

Soke said:


> Hi I'm new here, finding this post very interesting fellas! I also noticed that the aviation related stocks (e.g., Qantas, FlightCentre, and Webjet) are following - at least what I believe - a wyckoff accumulation phase. We're now heading into the mark-up phase of the cycle IMO . I also think ticker FMG is now in an extended accumulation phase. Below is the chart for FMG, it shows how smart money have exited by distributing their holdings during the distribution phase. This may be a good time to - as the name implies - to accumulate!
> 
> View attachment 130756
> 
> ...


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Brainchip possibly set to rocket



Posted 21 October,2021...
I don't post in here willy nilly... although PIL failed to achieve greatness, but I'm still holding and bought more...

NCZ
No promises.
Held and in the yearly comp for me.
Caution, volumes are thin and your playing with the big boys, so no shenanigans...🧐


----------



## aus_trader (13 January 2022)

aus_trader said:


> BRN which has been a popular stock amongst traders, could be about to break into all time high's...
> 
> View attachment 135251
> 
> ...



This one has broken out strongly and going on higher for whatever reason...🚀


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2022)

I'm eying TNG as a potential candidate.
Having an inside day today by looks and the possibility is there for it to test the 8 cent mark.
I will give it a few days to see how it plays out.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

I don't think anyone really wants this to break up, but here it is.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

RTR might be breaking up, but it's done it before. Depends where you'd like to draw the upper resistance line too.


----------



## Greynomad99 (17 February 2022)

LTR up 18% yesterday courtesy of Twiggy Forrest. Stock has been trading in a falling price channel for some time and a break up out of said channel (if and when it happens) would suggest the stock could take off.  Also possibly completing an Elliott Wave 4 and when that turns to Wave 5 EW Theory also suggests strong rises. 
One to watch.


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> LTR up 18% yesterday courtesy of Twiggy Forrest. Stock has been trading in a falling price channel for some time and a break up out of said channel (if and when it happens) would suggest the stock could take off.  Also possibly completing an Elliott Wave 4 and when that turns to Wave 5 EW Theory also suggests strong rises.
> One to watch.
> View attachment 137659



The off-take agreement for Tesla gave this a nudge yesterday.


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 March 2022)

NXT has broken out and ticks all the boxes for me - except for one. It is an IT company not making a profit and in this market I'm only trading companies that are profitable.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

CE1
Having a go. Rising volume and SP.
Also, probably overdue an announcement I would say, and hasn't reacted to the stiff poo rise, yet.


----------



## stanwell (3 March 2022)

LKE broke out today. 




NWE is about to.


----------



## Country Lad (10 March 2022)

LM8


----------



## stanwell (11 March 2022)

AUH.


----------



## Country Lad (12 March 2022)

NUF, waiting to break to $5.83.  Chart over here


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2022)

Not a lot of data here, but IPO was at $0.70
Recent ranging has me thinking this has potential. Held.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not a lot of data here, but IPO was at $0.70
> Recent ranging has me thinking this has potential. Held.
> 
> View attachment 146513



Looks like a BO to me Mr Rock. Although that might have been back in the blue circle on this chart.


----------



## Rabbithop (8 September 2022)

Just discover this Thread....Interesting......


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2022)

Sean K said:


> Looks like a BO to me Mr Rock. Although that might have been back in the blue circle on this chart.
> 
> View attachment 146524



That's the Bigger Mc chart, (MCM) which should be in Breakout Alerts...😹

LLL chart posted here as a potential near future possible?


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> That's the Bigger Mc chart, (MCM) which should be in Breakout Alerts...😹
> 
> LLL chart posted. ?




It's the MCM chart.

Gaped up again. Beyond breakout territory.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2022)

Sean K said:


> It's the MCM chart.



Oh dear, it is!
My apologies, I had meant to post the LLL chart !😵‍💫

Here is. Comments below meant for LLL
(MCM chart posted in error)
 how clumsy of me...🤪
MCM is gratis...







frugal.rock said:


> Not a lot of data here, but IPO was at $0.70
> Recent ranging has me thinking this has potential. Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2022)

Reiterating LLL
It's a breakout now.  
My entry was 0.48 so now in ~+40% territory.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2022)

LLL hit a high of $0.81 on 15th September.

Moving along, this chart has potential imo.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 October 2022)

Last chart didn't really carry on. I'm still holding though long term on FA.

Another lithium chart with potential.
Held.


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2022)

This chart looks good to me for a few reasons, one is the seemingly break in the downward trend and it's about to potentially break some horizontal resistance. Not much on the volume side to support it though.

(I've taken a few bites of this based on the fundamentals)


----------

